# Best Submariner Homage?



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Observing the life of its own that the "Best Panerai Homage?" thread has become--even rising to Sticky status--I have been wondering for some time if we could do a similar Sticky for homages to the iconic Submariner?

I have searched WUS fairly extensively and find a thread here and a thread there, but nothing approaching the "Best Homage" content of the Pam Homage thread. 

Griff and Lee, are there any hoops we need to jump through to do this?

Regardless, I'll start this thread to list the Sub homages I've tried, would like to try, general thoughts and opinions about them, etc. Please join in and post your own!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My first Sub homage was the Orient 2ER00001B.










It is pretty dang close to 40mm in diameter. 50mm lug to lug. 20mm strap/bracelet width. The in house Orient automatic movement was extremely accurate out of the box.

The cyclops is decent, but not too strong in magnification.

The dial is fairly clean and uncluttered by excess text. WR is 100m.

The bracelet starts at 20mm and tapers pretty significantly (16mm at the clasp? :-s). End links are not solid, but the rest of the links are. A bit rattly if you ask me, but that's true to the originals, right?

The biggest <| to me on this Orient is the bezel. 60 clicks I can live with, but this one was "clanky." :-( Also, there was quite a bit of play in the bezel's fit around the crystal. May have just been my watch, but it was enough for me to mark it off my Sub Homage Keeper list.

I'd still recommend it as comparable to the Invicta 8926c (or 8926ob).

Another couple of pics:


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

well so far i have only tried one and its the sterile one i just got from ........... this morning, complete review here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=288909


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

This might be a bit off the far end to start the Big Sub Homage thread with, but I'm just dying to try out the VOOW All-Black Sub (which looks like a steal at $60 on eBay):

In order to mod it to a Bamford & Sons style babyblue dial/PVD case Sub:









(mock-up from their online customizer app)

Now if only I had any idea how to mod dials :roll:


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

i think u got a winner there it looks great


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking good, guys. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's another one. The Alpha Green Bezel homage to the Rolex LV Sub.










Honestly, this one is as close to true detail as I've ever handled. From the bezel and crystal profile, to the solid-end-link bracelet style, to the stamped clasp with diver's extension. Caseback. It's all there, baby. And it's less than $60 shipped.

Here's my favorite shot to show some of this fantastic attention to detail:
































































Automatic movement that hacks and handwinds. Tolerable accuracy (but not as good as the Orient 2ER, above).

In my opinion, Alpha is making the best aesthetic homage to the Submariner that I have yet to handle. Dang! Why did I let this one go? I don't know. Maybe just a little too close to the real thing.

In the end, if you're cruising through homages, don't skip over Alpha.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is a link to an article by Zai Zhu of Discount Watch Store comparing the Orient 2ER and the Invicta 8926c. In my opinion, it is a fair comparison, but in the end I think the scales are tipped toward the Orient because he likes the in-house accurate-out-of-the-box movement.

Check it out: http://www.discountwatchstore.com/watch-reviews-1/

Note: I have not handled an Invicta 8926c (or 8926ob) in person. I'd very much like to though!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Likewise, here is a comparison review by Reto Castellazzi, over at the Poor Man's Watch Forum, of the Sandoz Hong Kong and Sandoz Singapore Submariner homages.

See: http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SandozHongKongSingapore/SubmarinersComparison.htm

Note: I have not yet handled either Sandoz model. But they both look interesting! :-!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I think we can stick this one and see how it goes.

I'll put in a vote for the Orient 2ER myself. I just bought one from the Orient VIP sale, and on a NATO it just looks great to me. I have the Invicta 8926 and like the Orient better, though if the 8926 didn't have their logo engraved on the case side I might have felt differently. I also have the Invicta yachtmaster style too.

I also have the Timex sub, an Alpha GMT with similar case to the sub, and a Sandoz which I had modded. The nicest case is the Orient, though I know what you mean about the bezel. It doesn't really bother me though it may bother others used to the much smoother Seiko diver bezels.














































Of course I have other divers similar to, but not homages to the sub, like the Marathon SAR and the Zeno Sea Hunter.



















Cheers,
Griff


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

casio mtd-1037 :-!:-!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Alpha Sub:










It's been working great for me and been keeping time within COSC spec.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

An outstanding beater Sub homage may be had in the Timex T29781. It sports the handy Indiglo backlight, and is very well put together. Snap-on caseback. 60-click bezel. Quartz accuracy. Only drawback on this one is the 50m water resistance. I've submerged it without incident, but for some reason 100m would give me more comfort.

Best of all, these Timex subs can be had for under $50!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My pride and joy when it comes to Sub homages is my Debaufre Ocean 1. This is a Swiss Made automatic watch. As far as I'm concerned, they thought of everything on this one, and it will be with me for years to come. ;-)

The specs:

316L stainless steel case
Swiss ETA 2824-2 Automatic movement with 25 jewels
Screw-down crown and case-back (both signed)
Super-LumiNova C1 illumination
AR coated sapphire crystal
300m = 1000 ft. water resistant
Unidirectional rotating bezel
Stainless Steel Oyster bracelet with screwed links
Solid end links
Stainless steel clasp with signed foldover safety
Weight: 6.8 oz

Price is a bit more for an Ocean 1 than for some of the others discussed so far. Retail as of this posting is $465.00. Debaufre has been known to offer these on a scratch and dent sale from time to time. That's how I was able to pick up mine for much nearer $300. :-!


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

I'll post the MkII Kingston once that's completed!


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

Tiger Shark used to make one, can't see it on their site anymore.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Forgot to post the "sub style" O&W Cobra:










There are also the O&W "M" Series watches, which are much more of a sub style.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> An outstanding beater Sub homage may be had in the Timex T29781. It sports the handy Indiglo backlight, and is very well put together. Snap-on caseback. 60-click bezel. Quartz accuracy. Only drawback on this one is the 50m water resistance. I've submerged it without incident, but for some reason 100m would give me more comfort.
> 
> Best of all, these Timex subs can be had for under $50!


great


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the St. Moritz/Momentum Aquamatic II?

I'm pretty sure it has an ETA 2824 Swiss automatic movement. Mineral crystal. Unidirectional bezel. Push-button clasp.

I'd love to hear from an owner of one of these...

(Seller pic.)


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's a question for the masses: which sub-homage has the best bracelet? I would guess the Debaufre but what about some of the others?


----------



## meeker (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the look of that Zeno Sea Hunter a lot!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

xzjn9p said:


> Here's a question for the masses: which sub-homage has the best bracelet? I would guess the Debaufre but what about some of the others?


I suppose it revolves around what you mean by "best." ;-) If you mean most solid, heavy, sturdy, etc., then yes, the bracelet on the Debaufre Ocean 1 is very good. In fact the only downside I've discerned about the Ocean 1 bracelet is its lack of a diver's extension. :think:

Now if you mean "best" as in most closely resembling the Oyster bracelet on a Rolex Sub, then my vote currently goes to the Alpha. No it is not made of 904 stainless steel like the Rolex (and it is nowhere near as sturdy as Debaufre's) but it is styled directly after the Rolex bracelet down to the flip out diver's extension and stamped/signed clasp.

What do others think is a good bracelet when it comes to Sub homages?

Also, no one has yet mentioned the Nettuno or Tridente from Marcello C. Anyone have experience with these models?


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Let's throw in my Alpha as well:




























Regards,

Martin


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Martin_B said:


> Let's throw in my Alpha as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> I suppose it revolves around what you mean by "best." ;-) If you mean most solid, heavy, sturdy, etc., then yes, the bracelet on the Debaufre Ocean 1 is very good. In fact the only downside I've discerned about the Ocean 1 bracelet is its lack of a diver's extension. :think:
> 
> Now if you mean "best" as in most closely resembling the Oyster bracelet on a Rolex Sub, then my vote currently goes to the Alpha. No it is not made of 904 stainless steel like the Rolex (and it is nowhere near as sturdy as Debaufre's) but it is styled directly after the Rolex bracelet down to the flip out diver's extension and stamped/signed clasp.
> 
> ...


I meant solid feeling and non-clanky. I guess I'll have to find an used ocean 1 one of these days.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

meeker said:


> I like the look of that Zeno Sea Hunter a lot!


:thanks It's one of my favorites on the Bond NATO. And I almost sold it(!) because it wasn't getting any wrist time on the stock bracelet. The NATO completely transformed the watch in my opinion.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

If you qualify best as low priced and sterile, then the Manbushijie is hard to beat.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

midshipman01 said:


> If you qualify best as low priced and sterile, then the Manbushijie is hard to beat.


 Now that is just awesome. Way to re-create THE classic Sub shot. You are Shipman. Mid-Shipman. b-)


----------



## Chuck P (Aug 12, 2008)

I think this Hammy is pretty good, and not a direct rip:

Not my pic - from here: http://b-get.cc/images/gn/brand/HAMILTON/H64515133_1.jpg

Full sapphire front glass, solid bracelet, and slightly unique face give the Rollie look, with a nice original twist.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Many more to be mentioned~cheers! ;-)


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

This one is nice. Cost me peanuts on eBay.

image remove, rolex trademark infringement.


----------



## zerkalo (Dec 4, 2008)

Radio_Daze said:


> This one is nice. Cost me peanuts on eBay.


I already have the Invicta sub, but I'm gonna get one of these too. Gonna put the bond (Black/Grey) Nato on it. They go on the bay for 15 to 20 bucks. Total steal for an Alpha quality sub.


----------



## micl (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I have 2 sub homages; A Tigershark and a Chronotac. The Tigershark is really nice; 300m, sapphire crystal, eta 2824, smaller size around 39 mm without crown and the bracelet is really nice too. It has solid end links/screws and a divers extension. The Chronotac is pretty good too. It has an domed acrylic crystal with a cyclops that works, nice finishing. The bracelet is crap though; folded end links with screws all of which seem to be striped. The friction bezel really sucks though it's slippery and hard to turn. I don't really like wearing the Chronotac just because it looks too big and odd to me when I put it on a nato :-s it's about 40mm without crown, and I can't wear it on the bracelet because of the striped screws. I've modded both of them; in the pictures you can compare the sizes, the Tigershark is the one with the full indexed bezel, the Chronotac has the cyclops


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

On the Timex indiglo, it was mentioned as a "backlight".....so does that mean it has a push button light or is it only luminous markers?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Crusher said:


> On the Timex indiglo, it was mentioned as a "backlight".....so does that mean it has a push button light or is it only luminous markers?


Both. The hands and indices are lumed (not very bright, but it's there). And... when you press the crown the entire dial lights up Indiglo blue. :-!


----------



## Shambles (Jan 21, 2009)

My recommendation (aka the watch with the _worst_ bracelet) is the Seiko SKX031. Bracelet aside, I'm very, very happy with mine.

IMO, it is a homage rather than a clone. I personally like the fact that indices are larger than a Submariner, and that the hands are fatter, too. . . it separates this watch from the fake Rolex crowd. It also gives you far better lume than the Orient and Alpha watches mentioned above (from what I've read; I haven't owned these other watches myself). I personally find many of the homages mentioned here stray a little too close to the original design, but that's just me.

The best SKX031 pics I've seen are here - you will have to scroll down a bit. (I'm unhappy about ripping off someone else's work so I'm posting links.)

The bracelet is utter junk, however. . . factor in the cost of a Super Oyster, if you are going to wear it on a bracelet. (Although as I personally prefer leather or Natos, it's not an issue for me.)

As an aside, I understand the newly formed Apha-USA is bringing out a no-date Milsub homage at some point in the future (and talking about better QC). More info over on the Chinese watches section.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Shambles said:


> I personally find many of the homages mentioned here stray a little too close to the original design, but that's just me.


For many of us, including myself, adherence to the original design is actually a positive. That's what I'm looking for. I don't see anything wrong with wearing a watch that takes it's design from another, so long as it isn't branded as such. I'm not pretending to wear a Rolex, and the seller isn't pretending that he's selling me one. In some markets you can make a valid argument that the homages take something away from the original designs (as in, sales-wise), but I don't think that holds in the watch world. The price difference is just to vast for Rolex to be losing anything here...actually, I might guess that the popularity of your homages is a good thing. It's free advertising, and probably just makes your authentic brand that much more desirable.


----------



## Shambles (Jan 21, 2009)

midshipman01 said:


> For many of us, including myself, adherence to the original design is actually a positive. That's what I'm looking for. I don't see anything wrong with wearing a watch that takes it's design from another, so long as it isn't branded as such. I'm not pretending to wear a Rolex, and the seller isn't pretending that he's selling me one. In some markets you can make a valid argument that the homages take something away from the original designs (as in, sales-wise), but I don't think that holds in the watch world. The price difference is just to vast for Rolex to be losing anything here...actually, I might guess that the popularity of your homages is a good thing. It's free advertising, and probably just makes your authentic brand that much more desirable.


Actually, I agree that the homages (and even outright fakes) are not taking sales away from Rolex, but promoting their brand. No-one that can afford a Rolex would buy an Alpha instead, although doubtless, there will be people that have both. Don't ask me why.

The point I was trying to make is that I can't help but feel it's lazy to produce too close a copy of an existing iconic watch. However, I am aware that (1) it is quite impossible to come up with a totally original, readable watch design, and (2) I'm a bit of a hypocrite because homages of obscure watches don't bother me at all. (There are a couple of Precista homages I'm after). Back to Submariners, I'd feel more comfortable with a Milsub homage, because that is an attempt to recreate a more obscure, military watch - something that cannot be bought in the high street.

I was not trying to compare the Alpha and the Orient to fakes - just say that I prefer the Seiko design because it adds something original. It kind of takes the Submariner to a place that Rolex might well have gone, if they hadn't gone upmarket with it. I'm not being a snob about those two particular brands, because I looked at both before opting for the SKX031.

Anyway, apologies to all if I'm taking this off topic.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Shambles said:


> The point I was trying to make is that I can't help but feel it's lazy to produce too close a copy of an existing iconic watch.


There's a serious market for it, just look at the very existence of this topic. Doubtless some brands are going to jump into that niche, big or small. It's not so much laziness as it is simply good business. Further, newer evolutions of the design would not sell as much - or at least, sell to a different audience than these homages do.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

GuySie said:


> There's a serious market for it, just look at the very existence of this topic. Doubtless some brands are going to jump into that niche, big or small. It's not so much laziness as it is simply good business. Further, newer evolutions of the design would not sell as much - or at least, sell to a different audience than these homages do.


Therein lies the rub for any 'homage'. If they are too close to the original, some people will holler "copy" or "fake". But if they are more unique, people will complain that they aren't close enough :-s It seems that the more iconic the watch, the more homages there are. The Submariner is an iconic dive watch, as is the Panerai Luminor and Radiomir, and the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. Each model has numerous 'homages', good and bad. Most of us cannot afford those watches so we look for similar designs which manufacturers are happy to make for us. Timex, Orient, Invicta, Sandoz, Alpha etc. make a 'sub', Wenger, Luminox and others a 'Pam', and multiple small companies make the FF (Precista, MKII, Corvus, IWI).

I for one am happy that these companies make homages because I can get an approximation of the original design for a fraction of the cost. Would I like a sub? Heck yeah! Can I afford it? Not unless I win the lottery!

Just remember, when we discuss homages we aren't discussing _fakes_, and will never discuss fakes on Watchuseek.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

I would always buy a homage, as Zippofan said a lot of us can't afford the real thing. I am one who would never buy a real Rolex, even if I won the lottery. As far as I'm concerned, they have ludicrously extortionate prices which can never be justified. As far as I can see it, they are only at the prices that they are, so the ordinary man in the street can't afford one, not because they are any better than a lot of Watch brands at a fraction of the cost! In fact the only real justification for the high prices, is the fact that Rolex know that people are willing to pay it! I know that people will tell me that they are excellent quality, so they ought to be!:roll: 

I remember going into an expensive Watch store in Birmingham (UK) to buy a Watch, I asked the salesman if he sold many Rolex's? He said the store had only sold one since they had been open, which was around two months at the time. He also said, between you and me, they are a waste of money! I didn't need much convincing.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I don't have many straight Sub homages, even though a have a couple divers. This is the closest - Invicta 8926 OB - picked up at the outrageous InvictaShark first day sale (58 bucks).

I've desaturated (made it B&W) this image because there were some color reflections that I thought threw off the simplistic silver stainless steel and black combo. This is what it looks like under neutral light, in other words 









The back featureing the Miyota movement:




































~Ross


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

That's a nice looking Watch. I think it has to be the best looking of the entire Invicta catalogue.:-!

I think I will actually get one at some point. Me, actually saying that I like an Invicta!:roll::-d


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

Is there any love for the the new Invicta 8926 w/the scalloped bezel? I think I like the look of the coin a little better, but didn't they stop making those (i.e., if you buy one now, you're getting a watch that is already several years old)? I could be wrong there, but I don't think so. 

I could have bought a coin for the same price as the scallop I did get, but I chose the scallop for the above reason, as well as a few minor technical improvements over the coin.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Foxglove said:


> ~Ross


Beautiful picture, Ross. 

Post your TT Invicta too, Man! It's a Sub homage in its own right. |>


----------



## openwheelracing (Jul 17, 2008)

WtchSeekr said:


> Is there any love for the the new Invicta 8926 w/the scalloped bezel? I think I like the look of the coin a little better, but didn't they stop making those (i.e., if you buy one now, you're getting a watch that is already several years old)? I could be wrong there, but I don't think so.
> 
> I could have bought a coin for the same price as the scallop I did get, but I chose the scallop for the above reason, as well as a few minor technical improvements over the coin.


what sort of technical improvements?


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

openwheelracing said:


> what sort of technical improvements?


I can't find the site where I read it originally, but I believe the author said the bezel marks lined up with the dial marks better on the 8926A (scalloped).

Also, I think he said the lume was better on the 8926A.

I believe there was something about a better bracelet on 8926A as well.

Finally, I figured, being a later model, minor technical improvements had been made on the inner workings of the watch (since that is how it is with most manufactured goods), but that is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## discordianist (Jan 19, 2009)

Out of my experience the best one from Invicta line-up is 9937 then again if I would have the cash it requires at hand and wanted the best submariner this would be my choice since it doesn't cost more and I trust Dan far more then I trust Invicta with QC, warranty and that the product fullfills the claims, althou my experiences with Invicta have been quit positive all along (I've owned a few and sold all of them for various reasons):


----------



## marcel78 (Aug 30, 2008)

Another vote for a sterile one from Manbushijie - unbeatable 
M


----------



## tjdeater (Aug 10, 2009)

discordianist said:


> ...then again if I would have the cash it requires at hand and wanted the best submariner this would be my choice since it doesn't cost more and I trust Dan far more then I trust Invicta with QC, warranty and that the product fullfills the claims:


Can you tell me more about this watch and the maker? I've tried searching for "orange watches" but obviously that's not an easy result set to wade through :-(


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tjdeater said:


> Can you tell me more about this watch and the maker? I've tried searching for "orange watches" but obviously that's not an easy result set to wade through :-(


Try searching for "Orange Watch Company." That should get you there.

Cheers!


----------



## tjdeater (Aug 10, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Try searching for "Orange Watch Company." That should get you there.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks very much!


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

How about a Sandoz Sub with MKII milsub hands and dial.


----------



## discordianist (Jan 19, 2009)

tjdeater said:


> Thanks very much!


If you didn't find all you wanted, I would love to help out just PM me and I'll throw you with email addresses and info. I've been in touch with Dan for quit some time now and I'm truly impressed with the quality of the products.


----------



## MMCGINN (Feb 12, 2008)

So when is someone going to make a homage to the Rolex Sea-Dweller Deepsea?


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

Radio_Daze said:


> As far as I'm concerned, they [Rolex] have ludicrously extortionate prices which can never be justified. As far as I can see it, they are only at the prices that they are, so the ordinary man in the street can't afford one, not because they are any better than a lot of Watch brands at a fraction of the cost! In fact the only real justification for the high prices, is the fact that Rolex know that people are willing to pay it!


To touch on this just a bit, it's kind of a shame, but I think Rolex only has themselves to blame for the enormous market for Rolex copies. Think about it - you have a watch whose very name conjures images of quality, wealth, oppulence and class. Unfortunately, they are priced well outside of what the average person - even upper middle class folks - will pay for a timepiece, which is of course what spurs the counterfeit market. These days with manufacturing technology becoming what it is, many of these fakes are done quite well - to the point that the only way to really tell if it is in fact a fake is to open the back of the watch and look at the movement. Some of them are fairly "expensive" - to the tune of $500-$700 for good ones, but that beats the heck out of the price tag for a real one. I think that if Rolex had kept their prices down to about half of what they currently are for the average piece, they wouldn't have near the problem they have with the fakes. Just a thought.

Getting back to the subject of the Submariner homages, my wife got me an Invicta 9937OB for my birthday. (I would have been just as happy with the 8926C though.) I think that it's a good homage for the following reasons:

-- It seems to be well made and finished well - nothing stuck out that I felt should have been flagged by QC.
-- Sapphire glass crystal - mineral glass is good, but I liked the idea of the added scratch resistancy of the sapphire glass
-- Decent date cyclops - I've heard that the magnifier on some of the lower priced homages leaves some to be desired, and this one seems ok.
-- Swiss movement - mine is the Sellita SW200 - right now it's about +15 seconds a day. Hopefully that will tame down some, but if it doesn't I'll see if I can have it tuned and adjusted.

Overall, I feel that it's a quality timepiece that looks great, runs well (so far) and gave me the look I wanted without having to resort to buying a fake - the thought of that turns my stomach. It's not quite as nice as the Debaufre, but it got me where I wanted to go. Now I'd like to find an Omega Seamaster and Speedmaster homage of comparable quality. The Alphas are good, but I'd be willing to spend a little more to get a little more.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Beautiful picture, Ross.
> 
> Post your TT Invicta too, Man! It's a Sub homage in its own right. |>


Good Point... Here ya go 

Invicta 8928 OB.
































































~ross


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Some people have mentioned the Manbushijie sterile sub. I ordered one and received it today. Overall, its an OK watch for the price. I paid $65 shipped. It supposedly has a sapphire crystal and the usual features. However, I am not as impressed as others. It is clear there are a few varieties of this watch as some people post pictures with "maxi" dials and hands and some with the normal smaller dots and hands. Mine was the normal smaller size hour marker dots and hands version. It looks good, but after the initial glance, you start to see the faults. The case is poorly constructed and has a few pock marks. The bracelet is crap, even though it has solid end links and screw links, it's still lightweight and cheap feeling and looking. Some of the brushing on the bracelet wasn't even the right direction. The diver extension is good, but stiff. The clasp is thin and feels like it will break. The crown is screw down, which is good, has a visible o-ring which is good. However the outside of the crown was scratched when I got it. The bezel has a small scratch which was present when it arrived and there is a small piece of plastic stuck beneath the lume pip on the bezel (I can get it out with tweezers most likely). The bezel turns well, however. It's a 60 click counterclockwise bezel and it slots nicely and lines up nicely. The magnifier is about what it is on an invicta (not 2.5x), so it's basically useless in my opinion. 

Overall, you get a good bit of watch for $65, however, why not just buy an Invicta 8926 OB and get better quality? I got my Invicta 8926 OB for $59 bucks to my door on the InvictaShark deal. You can routinely get it in the 60's just by emailing major sellers. With Invicta you get a warranty that works (yes, you might have to pester them a bit - we've heard the stories of poor customer support, but they'll do it). Solid water resistance you can count on, a Miyota movement that is a workhorse and solid as can be. The only downside is the lack of sapphire crystal, IMHO. The sapphire crystal isn't worth the downfalls of the manbushijie. 

Just my $0.02.

-Ross


----------



## richenrygarcia (Dec 27, 2007)

Anybody here tried the watchesu571 sterile subs found on ebay? They look enticing.


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

Well I think this is a decent homage and the bracelet is solid and uses screws to change links and has the divers extension. Of course I also wanted a different look so the second shot shows my effort.

paul


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

Foxglove said:


> Good Point... Here ya go
> 
> Invicta 8928 OB.
> 
> ...


Wow - that looks really nice - surprisingly nice for no more than they cost. I've read reviews of the 8926 series homages with complaints about the cyclops magnifier, but that looks like it's doing an adequate job.

I had wanted a 9937 series, mainly for the Swiss movement - and that's what I got - but I think I would have been happy with the look, fit and finish of the 8926 series. As it is, I may yet get one in another color scheme.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

^I agree...blue and gold won't work for me, unless I found a steal, but I would really like to find an Invicta 7176 (I think I got the model number right)-like the above watch, but not two tone, black dial, green bezel...right now they're $130 on Amazon and Ebay, I would snatch one up if the price dropped to $100 or so.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmmm... The Invicta 7176. Haven't seen this one before. Nice!

(Seller pic.)


----------



## jb_diver_buyer (Jul 16, 2009)

Great thread here. Thanks for the posts and pics, all.

Who else, besides Invicta, makes a Two-tone (TT) Gold/SS and Blue diver like the sub?

I really like Invicta and am leaning toward an 8928 but would like to try another inexpensive brand like orient or alpha or seiko.

-JB


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

You know the 8928 is less than $90 shipped on Amazon, right?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EIA0LW...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B000EIA0LW


----------



## jb_diver_buyer (Jul 16, 2009)

WtchSeekr said:


> You know the 8928 is less than $90 shipped on Amazon, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know and it's killing me. I'm a WIS/WSM (Watch Shopper Masochist). I'm looking for another brand to tighten the cilice a bit further.o|

-JB


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

WtchSeekr said:


> You know the 8928 is less than $90 shipped on Amazon, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't buy a sub homage without a coin edge bezel. The scalloped is ok, but in a way it kind of defeats the purpose when for just a few bucks more you can get the coin edge. Different strokes for different folks I guess.

As a side note, I showed my Invicta 9937 to a friend today as well as the 8928 and I think he went and pulled the trigger on the Swiss movement version of the 8928 - I mean like he immediately went to his office, got online and ordered one. |> Score one for me for creating another watch-o-phile.


----------



## Bill19 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice pictures and info everyone, thanks!

I'm looking to pick one up for a daily beater, just can't decide which... I really would like one that can actually take a good beating if necessary...

Sorta leaning between the Invicta 8926 or the Orient 2ER if I can get in on one of those 50% off Orient deals.... From what I've read, the Invicta seems to have a 'sturdier' bracelet, 200m WR instead of 100m on the Orient, and likely better lume... And then the Orient I've read keeps time more accurately...

Hmmm!


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

Bill, I would have been happy with the 8926, although based on the reading I have done, while you might get lucky to wind up with a really good time keeper, you could just as easily wind up with something that isn't quite so good.

By the way, does anyone know anything specific about the movement the Orient 2ER uses in terms of beats per hour, or general accuracy?


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

I think there are two different kinds of homages: Those that just look alike (Alpha, for example) and those that at least claim to be high-performance watches in their own right (i.e., true divers watches). Other than Invicta and Debaufre, are there any other homages with true "performance qualities", such as 200m+ water resistance?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

WtchSeekr said:


> I think there are two different kinds of homages: Those that just look alike (Alpha, for example) and those that at least claim to be high-performance watches in their own right (i.e., true divers watches). Other than Invicta and Debaufre, are there any other homages with true "performance qualities", such as 200m+ water resistance?


Two other performance brands that come to mind are Marcello C and Steinhart. Possibly also Momentum.


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Two other performance brands that come to mind are Marcello C and Steinhart. Possibly also Momentum.


It was my understanding that Grovana = Steinhart = Debaufre.

I was also checking out the Daniel Mink divers, but they look so close to Invictas it wouldn't surprise me if they were made by the same manufacturers - at least the bracelets anyway - the bracelet is virtually identical to the bracelet on my Invicta.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

PatrickG said:


> It was my understanding that Grovana = Steinhart = Debaufre.


You are correct when it comes to the Ocean 1 model. Though, from what I understand Steinhart and Debaufre are no longer connected, and there are some new Sub-style models coming to the Steinhart lineup.


----------



## discordianist (Jan 19, 2009)

WtchSeekr said:


> I think there are two different kinds of homages: Those that just look alike (Alpha, for example) and those that at least claim to be high-performance watches in their own right (i.e., true divers watches). Other than Invicta and Debaufre, are there any other homages with true "performance qualities", such as 200m+ water resistance?


Orange Watch Companies MilSub-5517 (and soon to be launched 9411 Tudor Snowflake homage) are a real deal when it comes to being divers watches. I know I'm taking my 5517 down to depths. Those are real deal and not just made to look like they could perform. And Dan has put plenty of work into getting the right lume on dials too to be visible and readable in darkness of depths. (Which is/was one of the big reasons it got delayed so much).


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

Isn't there any homage with a date magnifier that's atleast close to the real deal? It's the one thing that annoys me the most about my 8926 (and the polished links on the bracelet)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

wosk said:


> Isn't there any homage with a date magnifier that's atleast close to the real deal? It's the one thing that annoys me the most about my 8926 (and the polished links on the bracelet)


wosk:

In my opinion the magnifier on the Debaufre Ocean 1 is certainly adequate as compared to the Orient 2ER and Invicta 8926, tho I have not compared it directly with a Rolex magnifier.

I would also add that the most powerful magnifier I have yet handled was on a Marathon SAR... :think:


----------



## GQ1 (Jan 30, 2007)

wosk said:


> Isn't there any homage with a date magnifier that's atleast close to the real deal? It's the one thing that annoys me the most about my 8926 (and the polished links on the bracelet)


The best date cyclop on a Submariner homage that I've come across is the Voow Submariner. Check it out on ebay. The price is very reasonable and the quality is exceptional. The cyclop is perfectly placed and the date font is simply amazing. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

How about the  Ollech and Wajs Caribbean?

Sapphire Crystal, ETA 2824-2 movement, 200 meters water resistance, 39.5mm case

~ $340.00


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

The Invicta 8926 is hard to beat for the homageness and the low price. The 21 jewel Myota is pretty decent too. You can get it with an Omega or coin edge bezel.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 10, 2009)

Just landed this one. 9937 with a bezel swap.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Just landed this one. 9937 with a bezel swap.


Absolutely love the looks! Nice job on the bezel swap.

~Ross


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Just landed this one. 9937 with a bezel swap.


But it's an (ewww!) Invicta!

JK - I just got the same watch with the standard black, coin edge bezel. :-!


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Just landed this one. 9937 with a bezel swap.


Oh, how I love that watch! I've been fighting the urge to get the 7176 (very similar look, but Miyota inside, so it falls more into my price range) but it's hard for me to justify it to myself because I already have an 8926...basically the same watch, just a different bezel and bezel insert.

If you ever get tired of that watch, let me know :-!


----------



## m03 (Jul 3, 2009)

The two that I'm building.


















They're both a pile of parts currently, but great things are in store for them.

If anyone knows where I can get a sterile 8mm crown for my wannabe 6538 homage, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 10, 2009)

They look good man.


----------



## micl (Mar 9, 2008)

m03 said:


> The two that I'm building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, what cases are you using? I've seen sterile 7 mm sub style crowns on ebay


----------



## doublenickle (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

here are a couple of R*&^% sub looks....................


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Marcello C is one of nicest ones out there IMO and there solid band is really nice too!:-!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Did I miss it, or did nobody mention the Tag Heuer 1000 Professional? (200 metere water resistance, too.) Noob here, but I would think this one qualifies. No date magnifier, though.


----------



## helius (Jan 28, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> Did I miss it, or did nobody mention the Tag Heuer 1000 Professional? (200 metere water resistance, too.) Noob here, but I would think this one qualifies. No date magnifier, though.


I suspect most in this forum don't consider a watch that sells for US$900-1000 "affordable." ;-)


----------



## shine2rust (Aug 7, 2008)

The cheapest sub-style watch which i found (and ordered ) on e-bay seems to be this "Goer" from need2u.










At 9 £, it's 6 £ less than what the MQJs go for, though the design is less faithful to the original.


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> wosk:
> 
> In my opinion the magnifier on the Debaufre Ocean 1 is certainly adequate as compared to the Orient 2ER and Invicta 8926, tho I have not compared it directly with a Rolex magnifier.
> 
> I would also add that the most powerful magnifier I have yet handled was on a Marathon SAR... :think:


Thanks for the answer. The rolex almost fills the magnifier with the date (http://www.blogcdn.com/www.luxist.com/media/2009/01/rolex-submariner-watch.jpg)

The SAR seems to have a very nice magnifier, which shouldn't be too hard to put on a submariner homage, should it?

To me that gives a reason to have the magnifier, wheres most homages only have it for the sake of "homaging" (? ;D). But right now I'm thinking of getting the debaufre or a steinhart (since I'm in europe), but maybe I should go a bit further and get a marcello c (if I can find it pre-loved)?


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken, the magnifier cyclops is something that can be taken off or replaced in almost no time by any competent jeweler - if the cyclops is an issue, why not get the watch based on other aspects and then simply change it to be what you want it to be?

I think that part of it has to do with the profile of the watch face. On the Rolex watches I've seen up close, the cyclops magnifier really stands up off of the face due to it's dept and size, which makes sense why it has a higher degree of magnification compared to mine which is not that thick. To me it's a non-issue, but some people are really bothered by it.


----------



## wosk (Jun 2, 2008)

PatrickG said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, the magnifier cyclops is something that can be taken off or replaced in almost no time by any competent jeweler - if the cyclops is an issue, why not get the watch based on other aspects and then simply change it to be what you want it to be?
> 
> I think that part of it has to do with the profile of the watch face. On the Rolex watches I've seen up close, the cyclops magnifier really stands up off of the face due to it's dept and size, which makes sense why it has a higher degree of magnification compared to mine which is not that thick. To me it's a non-issue, but some people are really bothered by it.


Hmm, I'll really have to check into that, even my cheap invicta 8926 would feel alot better with a good magnifier.


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

wosk said:


> Hmm, I'll really have to check into that, even my cheap invicta 8926 would feel alot better with a good magnifier.


I don't think they are very expensive either. From what I have read, the jeweler takes a small torch to heat it and get the adhesive to give way and it pops right off with a little tap. Then they clean the crystal and install the new one with a clear adhesive - it's neither expensive nor time consuming.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> Did I miss it, or did nobody mention the Tag Heuer 1000 Professional? (200 metere water resistance, too.) Noob here, but I would think this one qualifies. No date magnifier, though.


Hello and welcome to the forum!

The Tag you mention is certainly a contender in the Sub Homage category. They can be found used on the Bay for considerably less than $500. New they are comparable in price to the Marcello C Nettuno.

Everyone has a different definition of affordable. :-!


----------



## discordianist (Jan 19, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum!
> 
> The Tag you mention is certainly a contender in the Sub Homage category. They can be found used on the Bay for considerably less than $500. New they are comparable in price to the Marcello C Nettuno.
> 
> Everyone has a different definition of affordable. :-!


Besides not everyone purchases a homage because they can't afford the real one, some just dont like the brand and others find homages that are better looking then the original. So there are other reasons to get homage watch then just the price (althou that does play a significant part for most of us). Wouldn't some of you real Rolex owners be tempted by a watch that would cost let's say 2/3rds of real thing but one that would have been made with much smaller profit margings and advertising, so the money actually goes into the product. So it could have superior movement and QC (not to say Rolex does a bad job there, on the contrary).


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

I would tend to think that for that kind of money, any watch coming from Rolex is going to be virtually perfect in all respects, and their in-house 3135 movement is supposed to be the cat's meow. However, that's just what I have read and I have zero first-hand experience with Rolex or that movement.


----------



## discordianist (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't say that there's something wrong with Rolex quality or about their movements, just saying that for the price theres loads of marketing, staff to pay, high margins. If someone makes quality goods of about the same price range (or at least somewhat cheaper) but with smaller margins and with smaller amount of "bloat" (aka everything besides the watch it self) it would mean that it would be better bang for the buck. Not saying that Rolex has something wrong in them, just that at that price there could be kick ass products out there be they homages or not. I would rather spend that money Rolex demands for into boutique brands or into vintage pieces.


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

I totally agree with that, which is why the Debaufre Ocean 1 is kind of my grail watch - I would tend to think that the exterior fit and finish are going to be very close between that and that Rolex, and with a genuine ETA 2824/2 running the time, I would tend to think that it would be comparable to the Rolex in terms of durability and time keeping ability - in short, a much bigger bang for the buck than the Rolex.


----------



## shine2rust (Aug 7, 2008)

Longines Hydroconquest








Water resistant to 300 meters. Swiss Automatic ETA movement, stainless steel case and watch bracelet, black unidirectional turning bezel, sapphire crystal, black dial with luminous hands and indexes....


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

You can email V8 on this forum and see if he could put a cyclops on it for you. I am thinking of gettin snow flake hands on one of my Marcello's to how it looks.


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> My pride and joy when it comes to Sub homages is my Debaufre Ocean 1. This is a Swiss Made automatic watch. As far as I'm concerned, they thought of everything on this one, and it will be with me for years to come. ;-)
> 
> The specs:
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful watch and it would be on my short list of better quality Sub Homages, but I've read of a lot of issues with the watch and customer service. It's one thing when your $100 homage has a problem and you run into poor customer service, it's another when you've paid 5 times as much and have problems with service.


----------



## PatrickG (Aug 5, 2009)

Sweet looking watch! The movement is listed as a L633 movement, which is supposed to be a modified ETA 2824-2, so definitely a nice one to look into. It looks to be priced around $700-$800 - a bit more than a Debaufre, but who knows, the extra money might very well be worth it.


shine2rust said:


> Longines Hydroconquest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

AM! branded citizen miyota prohunter maxidial homage.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nbourbaki said:


> It's a beautiful watch and it would be on my short list of better quality Sub Homages, but I've read of a lot of issues with the watch and customer service. It's one thing when your $100 homage has a problem and you run into poor customer service, it's another when you've paid 5 times as much and have problems with service.


It is yet another matter when you purchase the watch initially on a scratch and dent special (about $165 off normal price), and the fit and finish of the product are so excellent that you simply haven't had need to make use of the customer service department to find out!

Selling quality products right out of the box is the best customer service there is, IMO.


----------



## irishmarc (Mar 8, 2007)

I have owned several submariner homages as well as the real deal. From my prespective the best one out there is the Marcello C. I also own a Daniel Mink diver and a Grovana diver that are both very nice. I believe the best "bang for the buck" submariner homage is the ESQ Tournament. I purchased it a couble years ago from one of those daily deal sites for $59. It features a swiss movement and a really nice bracelet.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

helius said:


> I suspect most in this forum don't consider a watch that sells for US$900-1000 "affordable." ;-)


Yep, and I'd be one of 'em! When I received mine back in '98 it was a little more than half of that, at retail, by my way of thinking still a very expensive watch. I guess they've been out of production for some time. I just mentioned it because when I got it, I didn't even know what a Sub was...I'd heard of Rolex, but the idea of getting one was about the same as getting a Ferrari...not likely to happen. I thought the Tag was great looking, knew Heuer had made good dive watches, so, it came home with me. Then I saw a Rolex Sub some time later and thought...gee, did Tag rip this look off? :-( For awhile, I kind of thought I was wearing a Rolex knock-off, but I got over it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

irishmarc said:


> I have owned several submariner homages as well as the real deal. From my prespective the best one out there is the Marcello C. I also own a Daniel Mink diver and a Grovana diver that are both very nice. I believe the best "bang for the buck" submariner homage is the ESQ Tournament. I purchased it a couble years ago from one of those daily deal sites for $59. It features a swiss movement and a really nice bracelet.


An Amazon pic for comparison purposes only.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Foxglove said:


> Good Point... Here ya go
> 
> Invicta 8928 OB.
> 
> ...


Looks terrific~cheers! ;-)


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Foxglove said:


> Good Point... Here ya go
> 
> Invicta 8928 OB.
> 
> ...


Looks terrific~cheers! ;-)


----------



## mickb (Mar 24, 2009)

My Alpha submariner on a NATO strap:


----------



## irishmarc (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting the picture. If your looking for cheap submariner homage that won't fall apart in a week...the ESQ might be worth your investment.


----------



## shine2rust (Aug 7, 2008)

PatrickG said:


> Sweet looking watch! The movement is listed as a L633 movement, which is supposed to be a modified ETA 2824-2, so definitely a nice one to look into. It looks to be priced around $700-$800 - a bit more than a Debaufre, but who knows, the extra money might very well be worth it.


I only found offers in excess of 1000 USD... :-s 
Not that I've been looking very hard. 

Seems like a lot of military watches borrow their looks from the sub.

*Seiko Hi-Beat Professional 300m Dive Watch 6159-7001*









*WCT Precision 200m Dive Watch*









*Benrus Type I Class A Military Dive Watch*









*Marathon Military Navigator's Watch*









*Cyma Royal Navy Dive Watch*









*CWC Royal Navy Military Dive Watch*









*Precista British Military Dive Watch*









http://www.50717.com/


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

00Photo said:


> AM! branded citizen miyota prohunter maxidial homage.


Sweet! Where did you get that one from?


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Fullers1845 kindly suggested I post this here...

Mid-1980s Sea_Gull two-tone sub homage


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

This one isn't bad, too many hands though......


----------



## rvan (Apr 10, 2009)

Bulova Men's Marine Star Watch #98C62










Wenger Alpine Dive Men's Swiss Military Watch










GV2 Men's Blue Dial Explorer Automatic Watch










EVISU Men's Yamate Swiss Automatic Stainless Steel Watch #EV-7010-11










Golana Swiss Aqua Pro 200 Men's Watch Model # AQ200-4


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Sweet! Where did you get that one from?


ebay!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

00Photo said:


> This one isn't bad, too many hands though......


:rodekaart Now that's just not fair!

Who am I kidding...


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't think that the Benrus should be in there. The Benrus Mk I's bezel originated with it, and predates the MilSub, by a few years.The cases look nothing alike so other than the face it doesn't owe much to the Sub. The Mk I face didn't originate with the MilSub, but was in fact based on the late 60's Sub, so in fact both watches borrowed from each other.


----------



## TVDinner (Aug 9, 2009)

what an awesome thread. I just looked at every single page and all the pictures. so many great watches.

I like a larger watch in this type of model so went for the grand diver series from Invicta, which have a 47mm case.


----------



## Mach1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Shambles said:


> No-one that can afford a Rolex would buy an Alpha instead, although doubtless, there will be people that have both. Don't ask me why.


I own this 1997 14060 (& yes it is genuine ;-))










I recently bought this blue Orient Sub...










I`ve got the black dialed version on it`s way which I intend to put on a Bond Nato & this morning ordered an Alpha `LV` .

Why when I have the 14060 do I want a couple of Orients & an Alpha homage?:think:

Because I really like the look of the Submariner & wanted the other versions but there`s no way I was willing or indeed could afford to pay out around £10.000 to buy them <|

I used to have an Alpha Sub & am looking forward to getting the `LV`

I also briefly owned a Grovana but nicely made though it was somehow I just couldn`t gel with it so sold it on to a friend who didn`t keep it long either.

BTW does anyone know if it`s possible to get some Snowflake style hands to fit the Orient? I love the Tudor but again don`t want to pay the money they go for :-(


----------



## sonicflood (Aug 26, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Just landed this one. 9937 with a bezel swap.


How did you get the "replacement" green bezel? Did you perform the swap yourself or did someone else do it? I would like to do the same thing but don't know what I'll need to do to accomplish this. Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## wolke (Jan 25, 2009)

Hy everyone,

i am a newbie from Germany, my home forum is the uhr-forum.de. Reading this thread (thanks for the info about the orange watch company, i never heard of it before), i just want to introduce two very interesting hommages to vintage subs by steinhart watches (the europe counterpart of debaufre):

Ocean 1 vintage red










Ocean 1 vintage (comex)










http://www.steinhartwatches.de/index.php?id=67&Sel_ID=9

Regards from Berlin,

Alexander


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

wolke said:


> Hy everyone,
> 
> i am a newbie from Germany, my home forum is the uhr-forum.de. Reading this thread (thanks for the info about the orange watch company, i never heard of it before), i just want to introduce two very interesting hommages to vintage subs by steinhart watches (the europe counterpart of defaubre):
> 
> ...


Welcome and enjoy the forum. There are quite a few people on the forum that are familiar with the Steinhart brand of watch.


----------



## wolke (Jan 25, 2009)

Right. Made a mind mistake: Only a few german watch freaks know Debaufre...


----------



## Mach1 (Jun 12, 2007)

This oldie has definite sub like tendancies ;-)

*Heuer 200m Professional Model 844-2.TH branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels, circa.early 1980s.*


----------



## Dave_N (Jul 30, 2009)

midshipman01 said:


> If you qualify best as low priced and sterile, then the Manbushijie is hard to beat.


Where did you get this strap? It looks awesome!


----------



## m03 (Jul 3, 2009)

This one is a nice homage to a Rolex ref. 1690, which is technically a type of Submariner I guess 



It's an RXW SubProMarine Revolution...and probably one of the nicest quality watches that I've owned.


----------



## GQ1 (Jan 30, 2007)

m03 said:


> This one is a nice homage to a Rolex ref. 1690, which is technically a type of Submariner I guess
> 
> 
> 
> It's an RXW SubProMarine Revolution...and probably one of the nicest quality watches that I've owned.


Very nice! Do you have any pics of your 1680 Sub homage? Thanks.


----------



## Carlito149 (Aug 19, 2009)

what do you thik of Seiko SNZF17J1?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks good, man. Pays homage to the Sub, but has some unique elements all its own (hand shape, day/date; thick bezel).


----------



## rvan (Apr 10, 2009)

This one was new on amazon.

Wenger Men's AquaGraph Diver Series Watch #72227 $375.00


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice! I'd like to see it on an oyster bracelet, though.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I just picked up an Invicta 8926c (or 8926ob as they're now calling it) in the sale forum. This is my very first Invicta, and I must say I am favorably impressed.

The 21 Jewel Myota automatic movement is a little "coarser" feeling than the ETA 2824 in my Debaufre, but you don't have to spend much time hanging around WUS to learn of the Myota's reputation as a solid movement.

In many respects the Invicta 8926 closely resembles The Real Thing. The beveled crystal just over the edge of the bezel. The slope of the bezel itself (which is 120 click and very solid on the watch I received). Even the pointed lugs are reminiscent of The Big R. The bracelet, however sports polished center links and only tapers from 20mm to 18mm at the clasp. The clasp itself is stamped with the Invicta name and logo.

Diameter is the classic 40mm and lug-to-lug length is 48mm. Of course "INVICTA" is engraved on the side of the case. The crown is signed with the logo, which also graces the dial below 12 as well as the "ballast" end of the seconds hand.

Now this is just my opinion, but having owned both of them, the finish and detail on the Invicta 8926 are superior to the Orient 2ER... Sub homage. The WR is 200m to the Orient's 100m. And you get a display caseback to boot. :-!

Orient's in-house automatic movement has a reputation for good accuracy right out of the box, but for my money and recommendation, if someone's looking for a beater Sub or a well-built classically styled every day watch-I say go with the Invicta 8926c.

Here's a Q&D pic:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

One more Q&D:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And a couple of quick comparison shots. (Should we just call it a "Subset"?) Timex, Debaufre, and Invicta:


----------



## bloozy (Apr 16, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> Fullers1845 kindly suggested I post this here...
> 
> Mid-1980s Sea_Gull two-tone sub homage


WoW!!!! that is very nice. Did mid-80s Sea-Gull have the same reputable quality of movements that it is known for today? That's a truly beautiful watch. 

Leo


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

After much research into sub homages, I've concluded that Invictas are hard to beat in their price category. You get a rugged Miyota movement, handwinding capability, 200m water resistance, and an all-round "solid" feeling watch for ~$70, give or take a bit depending on sales, special colors schemes, etc.

The only other auto sub homage (that looks true to the original) that sort of falls into the same category price-wise are the Alphas. I have no intention of buying a dive watch homage that boasts 3 ATM water resistance ;-)

Is there there a better auto sub homage than an Invicta Pro Diver for under $100? I don't think so, but if you do, I'd love to see what you think.



Fullers1845 said:


> Well, I just picked up an Invicta 8926c (or 8926ob as they're now calling it) in the sale forum. This is my very first Invicta, and I must say I am favorably impressed.
> 
> The 21 Jewel Myota automatic movement is a little "coarser" feeling than the ETA 2824 in my Debaufre, but you don't have to spend much time hanging around WUS to learn of the Myota's reputation as a solid movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And would you believe the lume on my 8926c? Lasted *all* night. 

After sitting under my bedside lamp for about 10 minutes before bed, when I woke up about 6:30 this morning, the 8926 was still quite readable. :-!

Now I'm doubly impressed. The lume on my Orient 2ER... was simply abyssmal.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

My only regret is not going with the coin bezel Invicta 8926. The the scalloped and the coin were equal price on Amazon when I got mine. I chose the scalloped for some reasons I detailed earlier in this thread, but I definitely like the coin better aesthetically and the technical issues that made me choose scalloped are probably quite minor.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

OWC MilSub:


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, wow... I can't wait for my OWC to come in!

Clair


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

*In my opinion, the best sub homage is my custom made one. *

I wanted a Sub homage for a while, but couldn't decide on which one. I wanted an automatic movement, and a relatively sterile dial without all of the branding. My search for the perfect homage turned up nothing, so I was forced to make my own.

Parts:
1. ETA 2840 movement from a busted Swatch automatic 
2. Hands from Ofrei
3. Dial from ebay
4. Nato Strap from broadarrow
5. *MOST importantly*, a Sub-style case (case, crown & bezel) from the Orange Watch Company.

Total cost ~$200

_Dan (OWC owner) made a special sale for me for the case parts only. Thanks Dan! _

So sterile... I love it!


----------



## Mike T (Aug 28, 2009)

My favorite Sub homage (and my favorite watch at this point -- it's rarely off my wrist) is my blue-dial Orient Submariner [Model # 2ER00002D]. I've had it since August, and it's become my daily watch. I always liked Subs in general, because I hate busy dials that are hard to read fast. (I ride a motorcycle, and if I can't read a watch in a split-second without looking away from the road too long, I don't want it). This Orient is as easy to read as the black-dial version, but to me it's a lot prettier, and it has the all-stainless bracelet, so it's not too flashy to wear to work. I also have a fake Rolex sub with the stainless and gold bracelet, but I feel uncomfortable wearing that to the office -- it just seems too gaudy. (This is not to criticize other people's choices. We all have different comfort levels and different jobs).

One problem with the cheaper Orients is that they don't regulate them very closely at the factory to keep the cost down. This one was off by 20-30 seconds a day when I got it, and it got faster as it broke in. But by gradually tapping the speed adjustment lever one way or the other, I've gotten it accurate to about 7 seconds a week, which is plenty good enough, and probably as good as I'd get from a Rolex sub (Of course, with a Rolex you wouldn't have to adjust it yourself to get it that way, but that's lucky because you can't -- it's impossible to even open a Rolex with ordinary tools).

If I'd known earlier about the Debaufre sub mentioned above, I might have considered that instead, because the ETA is a better movement, and I also wish my Orient had a sapphire crystal. But I can always put one in someday if this crystal gets beat up, and if it stays this accurate, the movement is good enough. Also, some people have complained about the lume on this watch, but that seems fine to me (I have a Seiko Kinetic that's so bright you can practically read by it, but that's ridiculous. All I want lume for is to check what time it is in the middle of the night without turning a light on and waking up the cat).

Ironically, as a kid I wanted a Rolex sub, and I was looking for one awhile back, but now that I have this Orient I don't see any point in it. There's nothing a Rolex could do for me that this watch can't do, and they've gotten so ridiculously overpriced that, even though I could easily afford one, I wouldn't want to wear one doing chores, tinkering with my bike, unjamming printers at the office, working out at the gym, and all the other activities I do in my life. So if I had a Rolex sub, I'd be leaving it at home 99% of the time and wearing my Orient anyway.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike T. Thanks for posting about your Orient Sub homage. Orient make fantastic watches!


----------



## billyd (Jun 25, 2006)

Here's mine.

Casio MTD 1010.

Brought it for $20 and picked up a new band for $50.


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

This Casio Quartz vaguely resembled a Sub.










This little Orient definitely has Sub characteristics.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Timecacher said:


> This Casio Quartz vaguely resembled a Sub.


Wow. I really like that one. :-! Do you have a model number? I'd prefer an analogue date, but the rest of the watch is sweet!


----------



## ivftc (Sep 29, 2009)

In my opinion things like Rolexes, Tags, BMW, Mercedes, Lacoste shirts, etc. the list goes on and on...are just the markings of bourgeousie success or opulence. I prefer to be understated. That said, I like the look of the Submariner, so I buy Seikos, Alphas, etc.

I would actually feel embarrassed to wear a genuine Rolex.


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

zerkalo said:


> I already have the Invicta sub, but I'm gonna get one of these too. Gonna put the bond (Black/Grey) Nato on it. They go on the bay for 15 to 20 bucks. Total steal for an Alpha quality sub.


Guys, what are these sold under. Not finding them. Really nice homage.|>


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Great looking strap -- which one is that..?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

diaboliq said:


> Great looking strap -- which one is that..?


:thanks That is the 20mm Ridgo Italian rubber strap from Modena. :-!


----------



## Mike T (Aug 28, 2009)

Does anybody wear the Submariner homage that Rolex makes themselves - the Tudor? It seems way overpriced for an ETA-movement Sub clone, but maybe it has other features in its favor I don't know about.



ivftc said:


> In my opinion things like Rolexes, Tags, BMW, Mercedes, Lacoste shirts, etc. the list goes on and on...are just the markings of bourgeousie success or opulence. I prefer to be understated. That said, I like the look of the Submariner, so I buy Seikos, Alphas, etc.
> 
> I would actually feel embarrassed to wear a genuine Rolex.


----------



## 1414DW6100 (Oct 16, 2006)

I think I have to buy one now. The Orient has better mov't, but the Invicta looks better. :think:


----------



## Enzo82 (May 4, 2008)

Hi guys

I've just ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 black dial(european part of Débaufré, in sumary it's the same company).

I will post sompics when receive it.


----------



## kobewoods (Nov 1, 2009)

hey guys, i'm interested in getting an invicta 8926 cause i love the submariner style. where are you guys buying brand new ones for so cheap ? i want the coin bezel model, so i believe its a 8926c or 8926ob they call it.

thanks in advance!


----------



## davec (Aug 26, 2007)

Mike T said:


> Does anybody wear the Submariner homage that Rolex makes themselves - the Tudor? It seems way overpriced for an ETA-movement Sub clone, but maybe it has other features in its favor I don't know about.


I still have one, the hot one is the snowflake dial sub but prices on those have recently zoomed to the $3K region, more than some of their plain no date, non COSC Rolie brethren. Not affordable any more unfortunately.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

kobewoods said:


> hey guys, i'm interested in getting an invicta 8926 cause i love the submariner style. where are you guys buying brand new ones for so cheap ? i want the coin bezel model, so i believe its a 8926c or 8926ob they call it.
> 
> thanks in advance!


Hi, kobewoods and welcome to WUS! I'm pretty sure most of the folks who have picked up the Invicta 8926c/ob for less than $70 did so on InvictaShark.com which is their deal-of-the-day site. There may be some other DOTD sites that offer them that low as well.

Alternatively, you will occasionally find one as I did on the WUS sales forum for about that price.

Good hunting!


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

hi nice watch but i checked ..the crystal listed on dealer as hardened mineral not sapphire


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

*revue thommen diver ....my choice*

this is ,my choice for best homage to the rolex submariner ...the specs are also quite imprssive especially for the price ...here are the specs

ENGLISH*Model:*Diver Professional Automatic Steel/Black 17030.2137*Gender:*Men's*Movement:*Swiss Made mechanical self-winding Automatic, ETA Cal. 2824-2 - 25 jewels, 28.800 A/h, Power Reserve 40 hrs*Functions:*Hours, Minutes, Sweep Seconds with hack feature - quick-set Date at 3:00*Casing:*Solid stainless steel case with scratch-resistant sapphire crystal with date magnifier, uni-directional 60 Minutes ratcheting bezel and screw-in solid steel back, screw-in crown*Dial:*Black, hands with luminous markes, luminous hour markers and Minute track*Watchband:*Revue Thommen 3-link stainless steel bracelet with deployant clasp*Water-resistance:*To 30 ATM (300 m / 1000 ft.) - Usable for diving*Dimensions:*Diameter 45.5 mm (with crown 50 mm) - Height 12 mm - Lug width 24 mm - Weight 235 g*Warranty:*Revue Thommen two years international manufacturer's warrantyThe item is new and comes with the original packaging and all documents.

the watch lists for 695.00 but you can find it between $350-500 most of the time


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

wolke said:


> Hy everyone,
> 
> i am a newbie from Germany, my home forum is the uhr-forum.de. Reading this thread (thanks for the info about the orange watch company, i never heard of it before), i just want to introduce two very interesting hommages to vintage subs by steinhart watches (the europe counterpart of debaufre):
> 
> Ocean 1 vintage red


I've just bought one of these...


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

How about this guy?










































Ken Sato's gen1 Pro-Lex. Really nice watch. Why buy one watch with one style when you can get 3 heavy hitters in one?


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Well, I just picked up an Invicta 8926c (or 8926ob as they're now calling it) in the sale forum. This is my very first Invicta, and I must say I am favorably impressed.
> 
> The 21 Jewel Myota automatic movement is a little "coarser" feeling than the ETA 2824 in my Debaufre, but you don't have to spend much time hanging around WUS to learn of the Myota's reputation as a solid movement.
> 
> ...


I agree entirely. Well said.

~Ross


----------



## captmoriarty (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got delivery of my Alpha Sub, and I am amazed at the quality from a watch that cost $57(£35 UK) delivered in a well packed box and with better documentation than more expensive Watches I own.

Put it on a Bond Nato (20MM) and it really looks great, despite the steel strap being of a good quality solid link with several adjustable screw fit links and diver extension..

It has kept perfect time so far, so a 21 jewel automatic watch, 120 click bezel and a screw down crown, good lume I could go on......

Also like to point out that when I emailed Alpha about the watch delivery time (got it within two weeks of order, and tracking number.) I got a reply within a few hours.
Will post a pic soon.

Now I think they also have a nice planet ocean and Paul Newman Chronograph.


----------



## captmoriarty (Nov 6, 2009)

Update, Alpha has kept perfect time and is fast becoming a favorite.
Really can't recommend enough even survived a shower, and our lovely November weather.


----------



## apidya (Dec 9, 2009)

Another vote for Alpha. The Rhino strap is fun, but a bit much to wear daily, at least on my girly wrist.


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

66Cooper said:


> How about this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! That's so over the top! :-d


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

You know it!


----------



## ivftc (Sep 29, 2009)

I've bought a bunch of sub homages over the years. I think my favorite is the Alpha MilSub. It's just such a simple, classic watch. If it were possible to buy an actual Rolex MilSub without spending a king's ransom I think I would. 

I have my MilSub on a bracelet right now, but prefer a Nato on it. Just feels right. I've ordered a "Bond" Nato to replace the black one that came with it.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Where did you go for the Bond NATO? Did you go for the real deal?


----------



## apidya (Dec 9, 2009)

My white and blue alpha arrived  Not sure what colour nato would go best with it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

apidya said:


> My white and blue alpha arrived  Not sure what colour nato would go best with it.


Nice one, Bro. :-! How about the blue striped Zulu from Maratac?


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Maratac woven nylon zulu style straps...the kine, the best.....try 'em, what have you
got zulus?
(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Very sharp watch. Beautiful photos :-!



ventura said:


> OWC MilSub:


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice one, Bro. :-! How about the blue striped Zulu from Maratac?


Very nice actually. I've got the blue stripe Zulu on my Orient Sub. Very soft, seem durable and there is a little stretch in the material. It's the most comfotable of my three Maratac Zulu staps.


----------



## apidya (Dec 9, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice one, Bro. :-! How about the blue striped Zulu from Maratac?


Genius suggestion. I think I'll give that a go.


----------



## Killgarh (Nov 28, 2008)

What about this one ?
The bracelet looks very nice, but doesn't seem to be screwed.
ETA mouvement and nice case, but very excessive price for me !
I also think that lume is not good...

http://www.helenarou.com/sterile-submariner-diving-watch-with-ceramic-bezel-and-eta-2836.html


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Killgarh said:


> What about this one ?
> The bracelet looks very nice, but doesn't seem to be screwed.
> ETA mouvement and nice case, but very excessive price for me !
> I also think that lume is not good...
> ...


Have the case and bracelet for a custom build. They're really nice, though I agree, a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

just found this one so I thought it should be here for reference purposes...

Rotary Aquaspeed AGB00027/W/05

quartz--but sapphire crystal....affordable.

(sellers pic)


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

I wonder, if we could start a best Yacht-Master homage thread? any idea?


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

flori78 said:


> I wonder, if we could start a best Yacht-Master homage thread? any idea?


You could start one, but unless there are a ton of replies the 'stickies' area at the top of the forum is getting crowded...

So anyway, here's mine:










Cheers,
Griff


----------



## topa (Sep 26, 2009)

Have been wearing this Q&Q Quartz Sub homage for close to 10 years now. Received it from my uncle as a graduation gift. It originally came with a rubber strap which broke after serving me for 6 years.

It now sports a Hirsch Field Strap. Still love this watch even though it has taken a lot of beating.


----------



## Enzo82 (May 4, 2008)

For me one of the best submariner homage is this one.....










Ocean One by Steinhart, night mode shot.........b-)


----------



## mirrorman (Nov 25, 2008)

halfapie said:


> *In my opinion, the best sub homage is my custom made one. *
> 
> I wanted a Sub homage for a while, but couldn't decide on which one. I wanted an automatic movement, and a relatively sterile dial without all of the branding. My search for the perfect homage turned up nothing, so I was forced to make my own.
> 
> ...


WOW!! That looks great... :-!


----------



## dennis612 (May 14, 2007)

putting in my vote for the orient sub


----------



## ziddy76 (Jan 1, 2010)

Imitation or Homage?


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

ziddy76 said:


> Imitation or Homage?


Homage.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Enzo82 said:


> For me one of the best submariner homage is this one.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful photo of a beautiful watch, Enzo. :-!


----------



## ericc (Jan 6, 2010)

*My Timex Mariner in black version*


----------



## Mr.Charles (Feb 17, 2009)

One more vote for the Orient 2ER. :-! I recently purchased an Alpha Mil-Sub and I am awaiting delivery.


----------



## Sjever (May 15, 2009)

I'm not quoting this is the best homage, but it's mine and like it vm










Grtz Sjef


----------



## JamesB (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks a lot my friends for this perfect topic!
I'm a Rolex Submariner fan but I don't have the money... I was about to buy a Seiko Diver 100 but I just fell in love for the Invicta 8926C.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JamesB said:


> Thanks a lot my friends for this perfect topic!
> I'm a Rolex Submariner fan but I don't have the money... I was about to buy a Seiko Diver 100 but I just fell in love for the Invicta 8926C.


I and many others have had good success with the Invicta 8926c. Be sure if you get one to come back and tell us how you like it. And we love pictures!


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

It's gotta be my Alpha Sub!:-!


----------



## warriorsociologist (Jan 9, 2010)

My favorite is my WCT-D Diver. 
I need to take a pic, but you can see one at Howard's site: 
http://www.westcoastime.com/newandvinwat.html


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

1330 yuan from Taobao... plus shipping. I think that comes out to around $200.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Interesting interpretation... I like those Sea Gulls!

Clair


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Steinhart wins!


----------



## JamesB (Jan 13, 2010)

Invicta 8926C ordered!:-!


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys... awsome thread!! I love the Sub too and am currently saving one for one... would love to have a homage in the meantime though.

Have narrowed down my choice to two watches..

1. Seiko SKX031K (Yobokies Mod)










2. Invicta 8926C










I like the Steinhart/Deubaufre Ocean 1 but it is a tad big at 42mm and a tad expensive too.. Orient ruled out too.

So what say guys.. looking forward to pull the triger asap  !!


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

viper_ said:


> I like the Steinhart/Deubaufre Ocean 1 but it is a tad big at 42mm and a tad expensive too.. Orient ruled out too.


BTW at 42mm I did find the Steinhart/Deubaufre Ocean 1 too big for my 6.5" wrists, so that could indeed be an issue if you have small wrists.

Other Sub homages at around 40mm include the Marcello-C Nettuno 3 range, which is perhaps even better quality (and price...) than the Steinhart Ocean-1, and you can even specify no cyclops if you prefer that (I know I would...), you need to email them, though. I think you can also specify a date with white text on black, if preferred: http://www.marcelloc.com/collection.php

Also worth considering is the Robert Poseidan, similar quality to the Steinhart Ocean-1, but there is a 39mm version available and ithe bracelet has a diver's extension, which the Steinhart doesn't:
http://www.robert-uhren.de/products/en/Diver-Medium/ROBERT-Poseidon-DIVER-WATCH-BLACK-BEZEL.html

Also worth considering are the Singapore or Hong Kong Sandoz Submariners, though they're not the same quality (or price) as the Steinhart, Marcello-C or Robert (better than the Invicta though, arguably)
http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SandozSingaporeSalesTable.htm#Submariner-style
http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SandozSalesTable.htm#Sandoz 40 mm

Hope this helps!


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the links... checking them out now. I definitely would like the watch not to have the cyclops if that was an option.. saving up for the 14060m for the same reason.

Can't buy 'Sandoz' even if I like them, 'coz if i wear anything with that written on my wrist in my country, ppl around me are going to have a huge laugh at my expense, so that's not even an option!

If it's not asking too much, could you post some pics and posibly some wrist shots of your SKX031K here.... I'm sure everyone out here would like to see some!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

dotwatchworks.com


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

viper_ said:


> Thanks for the links... checking them out now. I definitely would like the watch not to have the cyclops if that was an option.. saving up for the 14060m for the same reason.


Yeah, most homage cyclops don't even magnify very well, at least the Rolex one does that... I love the look of the No-date 14060m sub, but I prefer a watch with a date... This is one of the reasons why I got a Seamaster instead of a Sub (and cost, of course...)



> Can't buy 'Sandoz' even if I like them, 'coz if i wear anything with that written on my wrist in my country, ppl around me are going to have a huge laugh at my expense, so that's not even an option!
> 
> If it's not asking too much, could you post some pics and posibly some wrist shots of your SKX031K here.... I'm sure everyone out here would like to see some!


I'll try to have a go...


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

tallguy said:


> dotwatchworks.com


I like that alot, apart from the strap, its based on the SKX031K. No date, though :-(


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

viper_ said:


> If it's not asking too much, could you post some pics and posibly some wrist shots of your SKX031K here.... I'm sure everyone out here would like to see some!


Okay, here goes... The watch is a Seiko SKX031K modded by Yobokies with MOD sword hands and a domed sapphire crystal on a Timefactors "Bond" NATO strap. I have 6.5" wrists, to give you an idea of scale. Hope this helps!


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

BTW the day on the Seiko only shows red on Sundays, on Saturdays its blue, all other days its black. Let me know if you want more photos, with other days showing.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

@oxford_guy

great pics.. and the watch looks cool on the nato!

just checked the Robert Poseidan, I think this is the best homage I've see so far! And now I'm confused!!


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

@tallguy

watch looks real good... 'n thanks for the link.


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

viper_ said:


> @oxford_guy
> 
> great pics.. and the watch looks cool on the nato!
> 
> just checked the Robert Poseidan, I think this is the best homage I've see so far! And now I'm confused!!


I think, if you want a 39/40mm-sized close hommage, that the Robert Poseidon is one of the best options, for the money, even the name sounds good 

I think the Seiko is good value for money, but the Robert is in a different league. I just wanted a beater as a counterpart to my Seamaster, though...


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the robert is made by grovana, who also brands some on ebay and makes the steinhart/debaufres as well|>

oxford, love the yobokies...little bit of milsub, little bit of seiko...best of both worlds!

can't wait to get my jakeb milsub this week.....those dates are getting harder for my ageing eyes to read, so i decided to go without!:roll:


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

tallguy said:


> I'm pretty sure the robert is made by grovana, who also brands some on ebay and makes the steinhart/debaufres as well


 Been checking that out as well, so basically:
Grovana = Steinhart =Debaufre = Robert Poseidon

But I can't find the Grovana 'Coral Reef' for sale anywhere, the Steinhart 'Ocean 1' only comes in 42mm and the Debaufre 'Ocean 1' on 39mm model displays 'Out of stock' on their website. So I guess the only option I'm left with is Robert Poseidon... shot them an email a little while back asking for availability.

Just one problem, they list their movement as either ETA 2824-2 or Selitta SW 200, which means I won't know until I order the watch and have it in my hands??

Any suggestions guys...

.


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

viper_ said:


> Been checking that out as well, so basically:
> Grovana = Steinhart =Debaufre = Robert Poseidon


Its not quite as simple as that, as far as I know they all share the same basic case, but there are differences - e.g. the Robert's bracelet comes with a divers' extension, the Steinhart and Debaufre doesn't; the font on the bezel of the Steinhart's is thinner, more like an actual Rolex; there are also obviously differences in the dial and caseback text and branding. Lastly, they may offer differing levels of customer services - e.g. Steinhart is meant to be very good in this respect.



viper_ said:


> But I can't find the Grovana 'Coral Reef' for sale anywhere, the Steinhart 'Ocean 1' only comes in 42mm and the Debaufre 'Ocean 1' on 39mm model displays 'Out of stock' on their website. So I guess the only option I'm left with is Robert Poseidon... shot them an email a little while back asking for availability.
> 
> Just one problem, they list their movement as either ETA 2824-2 or Selitta SW 200, which means I won't know until I order the watch and have it in my hands??
> 
> Any suggestions guys...


When I asked them about this by email about 3 months ago, they said the website was wrong and that all Poseidons then being sold came with an ETA movement, but it may be worth checking with them. Hope this helps.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> When I asked them about this by email about 3 months ago, they said the website was wrong and that all Poseidons then being sold came with an ETA movement, but it may be worth checking with them. Hope this helps.


Just checked with them and got the exact opposite reply. The watch now comes only with a SW 200 movement. He also said in the mail that ETA is actually not better than the SW movement! After having checked the Grovanas, Robert etc... the Invicta and Seiko just lost their appeal and I don't think I would be too happy with either of the two.

So can anybody kindly enlighten me on the SW 200 movement! Is the watch worth buying at that price with a non-ETA movement?

Would also like to know what you guys think of the Robert as a watch, in terms of design, build quality, aesthetics etc...


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

viper_ said:


> Just checked with them and got the exact opposite reply. The watch now comes only with a SW 200 movement. He also said in the mail that ETA is actually not better than the SW movement! After having checked the Grovanas, Robert etc... the Invicta and Seiko just lost their appeal and I don't think I would be too happy with either of the two.


Its true that they're in a different league from the Seiko I've got, if its to be your main watch, then it would be worth spending the extra IMHO



> Just checked with them and got the exact
> So can anybody kindly enlighten me on the SW 200 movement! Is the watch worth buying at that price with a non-ETA movement?


I reckon so, as far as I can the SW 200 is basically a (Swiss made) clone of the ETA2824-2 movement (though with one more jewel, for some reason) , see:

http://ablogtoread.com/general/making-sense-of-the-sellita-sw200-movement-same-as-eta-2824-2/

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=63314



> Would also like to know what you guys think of the Robert as a watch, in terms of design, build quality, aesthetics etc...


I think it looks nice, I prefer the thinner bezel font on the more recent Steinhart Sub hommages, but think the dial text and watch name (Poseidon vs. Ocean-1) looks better on the Robert. Build quality is meant to be similar to Steinhart (which is rated quite highly)


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> I think it looks nice, I prefer the thinner bezel font on the more recent Steinhart Sub hommages, but think the dial text and watch name (Poseidon vs. Ocean-1) looks better on the Robert. Build quality is meant to be similar to Steinhart (which is rated quite highly)


 Thanks for the links... just finished reading the exact pages before you posted the links !! Thw SW 200 is a clone but I also read a few cases of it being of an inferior quality.

I too prefer the thinner bezel of the Steinhart, but don't want to go with a 42 mm watch. If they had a 39mm version I'd buy it straightaway.

So my question still remains, is the watch worth buying at that price with the SW monvement??


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> Other Sub homages at around 40mm include the Marcello-C Nettuno 3 range, which is perhaps even better quality (and price...) than the Steinhart Ocean-1


The Nettuno 3 is 548 euros and the Steinhart is 320 euros, how does the Marcello-C have the better price? I also read a few months back that Marcello was using the SW200 in the Nettuno. The new site says ETA, but there was a fair amount of discussions in their forum that they had made the switch to the SW200 for the Nettuno line. The larger (more expensive) models were still using the ETA movement.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

viper_ said:


> Thanks for the links... just finished reading the exact pages before you posted the links !! Thw SW 200 is a clone but I also read a few cases of it being of an inferior quality.
> 
> I too prefer the thinner bezel of the Steinhart, but don't want to go with a 42 mm watch. If they had a 39mm version I'd buy it straightaway.
> 
> So my question still remains, is the watch worth buying at that price with the SW monvement??


I say YES!

As you have already discovered the SW 200 movement is a clone of the ETA 2824. If you simply must have the 39mm size, the Robert is the watch for you. If you can spring to 42mm I'd definitely go with Debaufre or Steinhart simply because both of them have great customer service reputations.

In the end, though, you're looking at the same watch made by Grovana.

In my opinion, Marcello C is also making essentially the same watch but charging an extra $400 for it. FWIW. :roll:

Hope this helps. Please be sure to post your pics and thoughts here when you get your new watch!


----------



## Gene K (Jan 2, 2010)

I vote for ARA. Hand assembled with an ETA 2824-2 and Sapphire Crystal and regulated by a watchmaker with his name on the line for $380 Shipped.


----------



## Gene K (Jan 2, 2010)

I vote for ARA. O&W taken apart and reassembled and regulated by a watchmaker with his reputation on the line. Uses an ETA 2824-2 Movement and your choice of a coated or uncoated sapphire crystal for $380 Shipped.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> ...


Thanks... I think I might just pull the trigger on the Robert. Just went back once again and checked the Invicta 8926C and it's funny that I found it to be desirable just about 24hrs back, and now it's like I am looking at something completely different!!

One of the main reasons, actually two, why I want to go for the 39mm is that firstly I have puny 6.75" wrists... secondly, I do look forward to buying a Sub in the near future (hopefully!) and don't know how it'll be going from a 42mm Sub homage to a 39mm Sub... I might actually get used to the 42mm and may not like the size of the Sub!! I know it sounds crazy... who says a WIS is a sane person anyway... lol!!

@Gene K
Just checked the ARA website, I know some may not find it cool, but I want an 'as-close-to-original' homaga as possible.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

viper_ said:


> Thanks... I think I might just pull the trigger on the Robert. Just went back once again and checked the Invicta 8926C and it's funny that I found it to be desirable just about 24hrs back, and now it's like I am looking at something completely different!!
> 
> One of the main reasons, actually two, why I want to go for the 39mm is that firstly I have puny 6.75" wrists... secondly, I do look forward to buying a Sub in the near future (hopefully!) and don't know how it'll be going from a 42mm Sub homage to a 39mm Sub... I might actually get used to the 42mm and may not like the size of the Sub!! I know it sounds crazy... who says a WIS is a sane person anyway... lol!!
> 
> ...


Your reasoning is perfectly legitimate. I have placed my 42mm Ocean 1 side by side with a Rolex Sub and a DSSD at an AD and it *feels* much bigger than the regular Sub, but is still smaller than the DSSD (thank goodness--that thing is simply HUGE).

Having said that, and to further contribute to your angst, in my opinion the Robert/Debaufre/Steinhart, etc. "homages" are *not* as close to the the original as possible. The Invicta 8926c and 9937c are much closer in size, bezel shape, bracelet, etc. to The Real Thing.

Now, I clearly believe that my Debaufre Ocean 1 is a better-made watch than the Invicta 8926 or 9937, and it certainly pays homage to the Rolex, but there are many distinguishing features that make the Ocean 1 not as close to the original as the Invictas.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Having said that, and to further contribute to your angst, in my opinion the Robert/Debaufre/Steinhart, etc. "homages" are *not* as close to the the original as possible. The Invicta 8926c and 9937c is much closer in size, bezel shape, bracelet, etc. to The Real Thing.


Funny you'd say that just when I was about to make the payment for the Robert!! Was actually on Paypal and about to make the payment when got the intimation of your reply in the thread.

Hmmm.... lemme have another look at the Invictas again... the only problem I have right now, more than anything else is with their logo!! And also with their name on the side of the case!!

And no thanks for adding to the angst... grrrrrr!!!


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

viper_ said:


> Funny you'd say that just when I was about to make the payment for the Robert!! Was actually on Paypal and about to make the payment when got the intimation of your reply in the thread.
> 
> Hmmm.... lemme have another look at the Invictas again... the only problem I have right now, more than anything else is with their logo!! And also with their name on the side of the case!!
> 
> And no thanks for adding to the angst... grrrrrr!!!


I can't stand the logos on the Invicta personally, especially the one stuck to the second hand!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, the name on the side of the case can be off-putting.

Let me summarize my thinking this way (and this is just my opinion). The Rolex Submariner is my favorite watch in the world. However, I will probably never be able to own one. In light of this, the Debaufre Ocean 1 is the best Swiss Made affordable alternative that I hope will last me for years to come.

However, if I were buying a Sub homage to try out before I dropped the $$$$ on the Rolex, I would buy an Invicta 8926c or an Alpha Sub. Those two are much less expensive than the Ocean 1's and they are manufactured almost exactly after the Real Sub.

If it helps any here's a post I did on the differences between the Ocean 1 and the Rolex. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2499261#post2499261

Again, just my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> I can't stand the logos on the Invicta personally, especially the one stuck to the second hand!


On the other hand, the Invicta 8926c is going for $89 on Amazon at the moment (if you're based in the US), which is hard to beat!: http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Coin-Edge-Automatic/dp/B000JQFX1G


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

H3O+ said:


> 1330 yuan from Taobao... plus shipping. I think that comes out to around $200.


Yup--about $220 w/shipping I think--and I love that it's a true homage (respectfully taking inspiration) and not just a lookalike. I have no issue _at all_ with lookalikes, but I love how this Sea-Gull builds on the original to create something really _differently _clever.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the input guys!! And great comparison of the Debaufre with the Rolex Fullers1845, does give you a much more clear picture about the differences.

Weighed all my options once again and it's basically down to the Invicta 8926C and the Robert Poseidon, all the rest have been ruled out.

The things that I don't just can't bear about the Invicta:
1. The Invicta logo
2. The Invicta written on the side of the case
3. The lume dot on the seconds hand, I think it's too far down!
4. Polished center links.
5. Absence of saphire crystal (required 'coz I intend to remove the cyclops!)
5. And to finish the loooong list, my biggest peeve with the watch, just like oxford_guy's, is the logo on one end of the second's hand.

Whereas, the only concern with the Robert Poseidon is that I'm not too sure how the full coin edge would look and feel. @Fullers1845: how do you find the bezel on you debaufre?

Any other last recommendations/suggestions guys? Which one would you choose given the choice between the two watches, not taking the price into consideration?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

viper_ said:


> Thanks a lot for the input guys!! And great comparison of the Debaufre with the Rolex Fullers1845, does give you a much more clear picture about the differences.
> 
> Weighed all my options once again and it's basically down to the Invicta 8926C and the Robert Poseidon, all the rest have been ruled out.
> 
> ...


FWIW, search for Foxglove's informative thread (with video!) about removing the cyclops from his Invicta 8926.

The look of the Debaufre bezel has grown on me. It definitely fits the style of the case on the Ocean 1. It is very solid and turns with firm clicks. It is neither too loose, nor too tight. The full grooves are also easy to grip.

Honestly, even though Invicta makes a fine $100 homage (with a perfectly serviceable automatic Miyota movement), the Robert is really the much nicer timepiece all things considered.

That's why I have no plans to ever sell my Debaufre, and I let my Invicta go a few weeks ago. :-!


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys... the decision has been made and it would not have been possible without your help and support!

I sat down once again and re-weighed all my options, and the Invicta 8926C started looking a lot better once again at its price point. I thought about all my pet peeves I have with the watch, saw a few video reviews and more pics, and felt that the watch isn't a bad looker at all and the issues I have with the watch are minor and after a few days I might get used to the them, if not start to like them to say the least.

So I went ahead (that's when the insanity kicked in)... and placed an order for the Robert Poseidon!! Thought that if I'm ok with the Invicta now, I'm sure as hell gonna enjoy the Robert :-d :-d !!! Hopefully they'll ship it today or by tomorrow max! Can't wait to have it wrapped around my wrists.. will keep you updated on my experience with the watch and post some pics as well.

Thanks a ton once again!!

.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well done, man! That, of course, is the best way to decide which one you'll love. Get 'em both! Both are popular enough around here that you should be able to sell the loser without much trouble. 

I, for one am looking forward to your thoughts (and pics!) on both.

Cheers!


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

viper_ said:


> Hi guys... the decision has been made and it would not have been possible without your help and support!
> 
> I sat down once again and re-weighed all my options, and the Invicta 8926C started looking a lot better once again at its price point. I thought about all my pet peeves I have with the watch, saw a few video reviews and more pics, and felt that the watch isn't a bad looker at all and the issues I have with the watch are minor and after a few days I might get used to the them, if not start to like them to say the least.
> 
> ...


No worries, glad to be of help, I think you've made the right decision, based on your requirements. I look forward to seeing some pics (espc. a wrist shot!) and your opinions on the watch. The Robert should give reliable service for many years.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> I look forward to seeing some pics (espc. a wrist shot!) and your opinions on the watch.


Sure will :-! ! Thanks for providing the link to the Robert once again, I think I would've settled with the Invicta otherwise and though a great watch, it probably wouldn;t have got that much wrist time... which the Robert, I have a feeling will... and at that price, it better does!!


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Well done, man! That, of course, is the best way to decide which one you'll love. Get 'em both!


Thanks a lot for your help once again... your comments on the SW and the bezel, along with the comparison post with the Rolex tilted the decision in favor of the Robert Poseidon.

As for buying both, crazy as it sounds, I might just end up doing that :-d !! Will definitely get back with pics and my thoughts on the watch.

Cheers!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

How about a custom?
Helenarou sub case with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. I installed an ETA 2846 movement (same as 2836 but runs at 21,600 bps), dial from Noah Fuller, Tudor "Ranger II" style hands from eBay:










It came with a beautiful bracelet but for me it was a bit too heavy. Besides, I love the look of a sub on a NATO, and the TimeFactors gray seems to match the engraved markers just right, better than Maratac's ACU gray or the classic Admiralty grey.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

zippofan said:


> How about a custom?
> Helenarou sub case with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. I installed an ETA 2846 movement (same as 2836 but runs at 21,600 bps), dial from Noah Fuller, Tudor "Ranger II" style hands from eBay:
> 
> 
> ...


Let me be the first to say: "Awesome!" And I'm sure you'll enjoy it all the more knowing that your TLC brought it to life. I especially like that ceramic bezel. Very nice, Griff. :-!


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Small question.. kinda stupid but I just noticed it now. I was under the assumption that Sub homages from Grovana, Debaufre, steinhart, Robert etc... are all the same. But I just noticed that while the thickness of the Debaufre 39mm is 12.5mm, the Robert states their thickness as 14mm! What gives??

I really don't know but I'm guessing the watch will look quite chunky at 14mm. I have the new Tissot T-Touch Expert at 14mm and I can vouch for that... the watch still hasn't shipped and I'm confused what to do?? 

Help!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@Viper:

I could be wrong, but I would not be surprised if that extra 1.5mm included the thickness of the cyclops.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> I could be wrong, but I would not be surprised if that extra 1.5mm included the thickness of the cyclops.


I've been thinking the same. Trying to compare the pics of the Robert on their website with that of Debaufre... and the dimensions do appear to be the same.

I guess I'll just have to wait and find out... I know it's just an extra 1.5mm but I'd be majorly bummed if the watch was actually 14mm thick.


----------



## Hogan773 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey all - I've also been doing lots of research here

For awhile I had convinced myself I had to get the Debaufre. However, price held me back.

To some extent (I am guilty of this too) I think we are getting pretty picky about these things. Case in point -- I have been wearing an INVICTA 9310A for 2 years now. It is the two tone Sub - QUARTZ, with SCALLOPED (not coin) bezel. Nice looking watch, but when you directly compare to a better sub copy, the differences are immediate. However, I work in finance and I have literally had a dozen or more people at various times comment on my "watch" and "wow - decided to treat yourself eh" and comments like that. These are people who actually wear Omegas and such, and can spot a Rolex by sight - yet not really since they take a glance and think I've got one. I tell them "oh this, no its an Invicta" and they say "Oh - never heard of Invicta but looks like a cool watch" and that's the end of conversation. They probably assume the watch costs 500-1500 for all I know - who cares though.

NOW with that in mind, I am staring at a brand new Invicta 8928ob which I just received, and this think looks much NICER than my current 9310. The COIN bezel does the trick! Plus now I have a "sweep hand" vs the ticking quartz second hand on my 9310. If my 9310 got comments, my 8928 should as well.

Is there a big "Invicta" on the case? Yes. Are there "wings" on the second hand and the watchface? Yes. Did anyone ever notice those on my 9310? Apparently not (remember its covered by shirtsleeve much of the time). If they had, I doubt they would have made the comments about me treating myself to a Rolex. You see, most people don't even look at your watch, and those that might notice are viewing from at LEAST 3-4 feet away, if not more. And they're generally not staring at the watch, squinting to see the wings on the second hand.

I am still tempted by the Debaufre/Steinhart and I may look at Robert too. My only hangup with the Invicta? I want to make sure the Miyota keeps good time. The 21600bph vs a 28800 isnt bothersome to me (I'm comparing to a St Moritz that has the ETA 2824).

But for me it keeps coming back to VALUE......I am fortunate enough to be able to afford a real Rolex if I wanted to, but my inner workings will never allow me to buy one when I can get a very similar look for much less, and "performance" too ie a watch that can keep reasonable time. I am not taking these watches deep sea diving, or in space or whatever. Its a freakin watch. So the problem I can't get over on the Debaufre is than in reality, it is 8X as expensive as the 8928 Invicta I just bought. Better movement - yes. Sapphire crystal - excellent. But 8X is still hard for my brain to get around as I think the 8928 is a great looker. If the Miyota keeps decent time, I'm keeping it. For the price, I can get a spare and still have 300 bucks left.

Oh and plus, the Invicta has an exhibition caseback which is kinda cool to a newbie like me who's never owned an auto watch before...


----------



## fdwyer (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: These are my two favs...*

I love my SS real McCoy sub, but in the homage department, these are my two favs:


----------



## ziddy76 (Jan 1, 2010)

The price of Debaufre isn't too bad if you think about it. A Swiss watch assembler must have a higher wage than a Chinese/Malaysian/Indonesian etc. Invicta is a larger company and just by sheer mass production, using a different location for assembly they can charge less for the same watch.

Also quality control is tighter with Debaufre. And that costs money also to make sure each watch is individually checked over and wouldn't be surprised if they regulated the watch. I don't think Invicta regulates all their watches strictly. My first 9937 with SW200 was a disaster. The screw tube used to connect the bracelet came loose and I lost the screw, it's tiny. The SW200 was horrific also. Sometimes it was hours off (first became suspicious the rotor was useless), sometimes 10 minutes (just sucks), sometimes only 15 seconds (if I was lucky). There was no consistency at all, the rotor was craptastic. Even vigorously shaking watch wouldn't make it turn, you really had to shake it. QC like that is what you get for the low price, luckily I found a 9937 with ETA, an older version and it's a whole different story, it's been stupendous. So Invicta is capable of making great watches but inconsistencies really show their QC is not up to par.

Lastly customer service costs money. I've only read good stuff about Steinhart/Debaufre customer service so far.



Hogan773 said:


> Hey all - I've also been doing lots of research here
> 
> For awhile I had convinced myself I had to get the Debaufre. However, price held me back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hogan773 (Jan 10, 2010)

ziddy76 said:


> The price of Debaufre isn't too bad if you think about it. A Swiss watch assembler must have a higher wage than a Chinese/Malaysian/Indonesian etc. And thing is must of the steel that is used around the world is exported from China, so I wouldn't be surprised if the raw materials for Debaufre are from China to begin with. US themselves have a tough time getting US companies to use US steel over Chinese, considering Chinese is just as good and cheaper. So overall, Debaufre isn't nearly as bad as you make it out to be. Invicta is a larger company and just by sheer mass production, using a different location for assembly they can charge less for the same watch.
> 
> Also quality control is tighter with Debaufre. And that costs money also to make sure each watch is individually checked over and wouldn't be surprised if they regulated the watch. I don't think Invicta regulates all their watches strictly. My first 9937 with SW200 was a disaster. The screw tube used to connect the bracelet came loose and I lost the screw, it's tiny. The SW200 was horrific also. Sometimes it was hours off (first became suspicious the rotor was useless), sometimes 10 minutes (just sucks), sometimes only 15 seconds (if I was lucky). There was no consistency at all, the rotor was craptastic. Even vigorously shaking watch wouldn't make it turn, you really had to shake it. QC like that is what you get for the low price, luckily I found a 9937 with ETA, an older version and it's a whole different story, it's been stupendous. So Invicta is capable of making great watches but inconsistencies really show their QC is not up to par.
> 
> Lastly customer service costs money. While I love the 9937 I have now, there is no doubt their customer service could use some work. They get a rating of D- to an F from almost any review or business watchdog group. It's pretty bad.


I hear you - just to be clear - you say I am making the Debaufre out to be a "bad" watch and NO NO absolutely not! First off, I've never touched one so I wouldn't even offer such an opinion, second I'm convinced they're actually great watches. For me its just a price/value thing and I haven't (yet) talked myself up to the higher price Debaufre.

FWIW (and I don't want to jinx my good fortune) but I've been testing my new Invicta 8928 and am very surprised (or lucky) to say that the watch has gained ONE second in the past 48 hours.........I'm hoping it doesn't "settle down" to a slow watch as it ages, but as of the present time I can't believe it actually, but its true. So the Miyota ain't bad.......


----------



## ziddy76 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah I keep reading good stuff about the Miyota, dependable and durable. But I don't think I'll get one, I like hack, hand wind ability and the third wheel design of the Miyota is odd. Second hand stopping if shaken. Glad you like the 8926 though, it looks like a great watch and for $60 it's amazing.



Hogan773 said:


> I hear you - just to be clear - you say I am making the Debaufre out to be a "bad" watch and NO NO absolutely not! First off, I've never touched one so I wouldn't even offer such an opinion, second I'm convinced they're actually great watches. For me its just a price/value thing and I haven't (yet) talked myself up to the higher price Debaufre.
> 
> FWIW (and I don't want to jinx my good fortune) but I've been testing my new Invicta 8928 and am very surprised (or lucky) to say that the watch has gained ONE second in the past 48 hours.........I'm hoping it doesn't "settle down" to a slow watch as it ages, but as of the present time I can't believe it actually, but its true. So the Miyota ain't bad.......


----------



## Hogan773 (Jan 10, 2010)

ziddy76 said:


> Yeah I keep reading good stuff about the Miyota, dependable and durable. But I don't think I'll get one, I like hack, hand wind ability and the third wheel design of the Miyota is odd. Second hand stopping if shaken. Glad you like the 8926 though, it looks like a great watch and for $60 it's amazing.


The Miyota hand winds. It doesnt hack although you can apply a little back pressure to the minute hand and it will stop - but agree not as nice as the ETA. Have no idea what the 3rd wheel design is - like I said Im just a noob. That's prob why the Invicta 9937/38 was so popular - ETA and sapphire crystal for about $300.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Woohooo!!! Look what just came in!!

A nice looking (and eagerly awaited!!) FedEx package!










And outta the package comes the Robert. The outer cardboard box seems to have taken a beating on it's long journey from Germany! Will let it cool off its heels in the bin :-d ....










Inside is a nice and heavy (and beautiful) leatherette box..










On it's own...










It even has the company's patents listed on it's back side... a first for me...










And now to get the beauty out of the beast!!! I still haven't seen the watch myself up till this point...










Wow!!! The watch simply oozes of quality...










And a close-up...










What can I say guys... the fit, finish, markings, text, weight, feel... everything is looks awesome!! Mighty happy with the purchase, thanks for all the help and input once again.

Haven't even tried the watch yet, will be back with a more detailed review and lots more pics :-d !! Do let me know how you found the pics so far and your comments on the watch!


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

viper_ said:


> Woohooo!!! Look what just came in!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice, could you let us all know how well it seems to keep time, maybe report back on this in a week?

Also, was wondering what you think of the size, I did try a Steinhart Ocean-1, but found this too big (at 42mm) on my 5.5" wrists, the Omega Seamaster 2254.50 I have now seems a perfect size (even though 41mm on paper) for me, but I'd still be interested in a sub homage - does the Robert look just right or a little small on your wrists? Also, how do you find the cyclops, does it actually magnify the date sigificantly (it doesn't seem to on some hommages)

As I said above, the watch looks very nice, the only two things I can really fault it on visually (not quality wise, just in terms of closeness to a real sub) are the bezel font (I prefer the thinner, more "accurate" font on the Steinharts e.g. :http://www.steinhartwatches.de/index.php?id=67&artnr=14&Sel_ID=9 ), and the bezel coin edge, which, like most Sub hommages is a "true" coin edge, rather then the "nicked-out" bezel edge on an actual Sub). Both minor points, though, the watch itself looks very classy!


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> Looks very nice, could you let us all know how well it seems to keep time, maybe report back on this in a week?


Sure will! Have been reading great things about the movement and can't wait to find out first hand. Having a good feeling abt it though.



oxford_guy said:


> Also, how do you find the cyclops, does it actually magnify the date sigificantly (it doesn't seem to on some hommages)


This came as a huge surprise. This is my first ever watch with a cyclops. I was more than certain I was going to hate it and was all ready to get rid of it as soon as the watch arrived. Also, looking at the pics on the net I was under the impression that it wouldn't have proper magnification to begin with, rendering it absolutely useless.

Couple of hrs with the watch and I've already started liking the look of the watch with the cyclops. The magnification was way better than I hoped it would be... check it out yourself:












oxford_guy said:


> As I said above, the watch looks very nice, the only two things I can really fault it on visually (not quality wise, just in terms of closeness to a real sub) are the bezel font (I prefer the thinner, more "accurate" font on the Steinharts e.g. :http://www.steinhartwatches.de/index.php?id=67&artnr=14&Sel_ID=9 ), and the bezel coin edge, which, like most Sub hommages is a "true" coin edge, rather then the "nicked-out" bezel edge on an actual Sub). Both minor points, though, the watch itself looks very classy!


Both issues are negligible if you ask me. I had the exact same concern, major issue with the 'true' coin edge more than anything else! But it's a total different story when you see pics online with extra close-up magnified shots and when you actually hold the watch in your hands... it is not even noticeable!! The font on the bezel look very neat and the coin edge bezel looks and feels awesome too. You really need to hold this watch to appreciate the craftsmanship!



oxford_guy said:


> Also, was wondering what you think of the size, I did try a Steinhart Ocean-1, but found this too big (at 42mm) on my 5.5" wrists, the Omega Seamaster 2254.50 I have now seems a perfect size (even though 41mm on paper) for me, but I'd still be interested in a sub homage - does the Robert look just right or a little small on your wrists?


If you thought all was well, this is where the big but comes in... why is there always a 'but' when everything is going well??!!

I wanted a 39mm homage from Grovana and was very sure of it. Steinhart doesn't make them anymore, Debaufre shows it out of stock and Grovana is nowhere to be found!! In comes Robert, with the watch made my Grovana just like for Steinhart and Debaufre and I they have it in stock too... I order the watch, can't wait for it arrive... it arrives... it's a beautiful watch... BUT!! ...but now I feel it's a little too small for my wrists. I feel like I am wearing a kids watch!

*Guys please check the pics and let me know if you feel the same as well i.e. do you think its a little too small and looks childish on my wrists...
*










I've actually sent a mail to the Robert guys if they could replace it with a 42mm model... all the stickers and plastic is still intact, so I hope they'll agree. Will be able to think clearly once I know whether that option is open or not. Your opinion matters a lot guys... please do let me know!!

Maybe the watch is small or my taste is ruined by the other watches I've been wearing...




























And if that wasn't enough, I also have a 44mm Lum-Tec chrono on it's way!! Do let me know about the Robert guys... should I send it back if that;s an option?

Thanks!

.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Too much free time!! Here's a short video of the sweeping seconds hands of the Sellita SW200 movement @28,800bph... pretty smooth and wonderful to look at!






*
Do let me know about the size of the watch guys (read previous post) !!*

.


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> eport back on this in a week?
> Also, was wondering what you think of the size, I did try a Steinhart Ocean-1, but found this too big (at 42mm) on my 5.5" wrists


BTW I meant *6.5"* not 5.5" wrists, I'm not *tha** skinny! :roll:


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it's the perfect size! However, I find myself liking smaller watches these days. Even a 42mm seems a bit big on me, and that's on a 7.25" wrist.


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Stick with the 39mm. The watch looks great and the size is perfect on your wrist.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

viper_ said:


> *Guys please check the pics and let me know if you feel the same as well i.e. do you think its a little too small and looks childish on my wrists...
> *


Hey, Viper! Awesome watch, Bro! :-! Glad you like the fit and finish now that you have it in person.

Here's my Ocean 1 (42mm) on my 7" wrist:










And here's my Orange Monster by comparison (sorry bad pic):










FWIW: I think you should keep the 39mm. It looks nice proportionally with your wrist. |> BUT... It's your wrist and your watch. Go with what you like best. ;-)


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

sfglenrock said:


> Stick with the 39mm. The watch looks great and the size is perfect on your wrist.


I agree, it looks "big enough", and a Sub isn't meant to look huge!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Duplicate post.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys... tried the watch several times over and still confused o| !!

To add to the confusion, the good guys at Robert have agreed to replace the watch as well. Just can't decide.. it's like a no-win situation!! I know if I get it replaced, I might find the 42mm to be too big!!

Please have another look guys and pass your final verdict. And thanks to all of you for taking out the time out to look into my request.


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hey, Viper! Awesome watch, Bro! :-! Glad you like the fit and finish now that you have it in person.


We sure have similar tastes as far as watches go  !! Wanted to go for the orange monster too but didn't know if I'd be able to carry it off... so went with the black monster and absolutely love it. Btw, the orange is still on the wish list :-d !!

Could you post a better wrist shot of the debaufre if possible, would give me a much better perspective.

TIA.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

viper_ said:


> We sure have similar tastes as far as watches go  !! Wanted to go for the orange monster too but didn't know if I'd be able to carry it off... so went with the black monster and absolutely love it. Btw, the orange is still on the wish list :-d !!
> 
> Could you post a better wrist shot of the debaufre if possible, would give me a much better perspective.
> 
> TIA.


This is probably my best "straight on" wrist shot of the 42mm Ocean 1 on my 7" wrist. It's not on the bracelet in this one, but you can get the idea of how the case lines up on my wrist.










Here's another with the bracelet, but the angle is not as good.










(BTW I still think the 39mm looks perfect on your wrist. :-!)


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> This is probably my best "straight on" wrist shot of the 42mm Ocean 1 on my 7" wrist. It's not on the bracelet in this one, but you can get the idea of how the case lines up on my wrist.
> 
> (BTW I still think the 39mm looks perfect on your wrist. :-!)


Thanks a lot for the pics... does make the picture a lot more clear. Been putting the watch on and off my wrist like a maniac... and still can't come to a conclusion!!

The watch does look perfect in pictures, maybe 'coz it's just 2D, but in person I feel it looks very petite on my wrist. The Tissot Touch Expert at 42mm looks humongous in the pics but in person it doesn't look that huge. The monster is 41mm yet looks a lot smaller than the Tissot.

The worst part and the main reason for my indecisiveness is that the movement is just purrrfect!! If I didn't know better, I would have said that this is a quartz watch running on batteries. The watch actually came in yesterday noon... had taken the pictures but couldn't post them yeterday... and believe it or not, in the past 31hrs it has not gained or lost a single second!!! Add to it that it's been sitting in the case all the time.

One last request, since we both have monsters, could you tell me how does it wear in comparison to the monster on your wrist? I mean does it look like a bigger watch or a tad smaller? Any additional comparitive info is more than welcome :-! !!

Thanks again!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My Ocean 1 wears bigger than my Monster. It's lines are cleaner and its dressier than the Monster, but there is no question, the 42mm Ocean 1 is the bigger watch. It is especially noticeable in the case diameter and lug-to-lug length. Thickness is about the same.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

So, Viper. What'd you decide? Are you keeping the 39mm or trading for the 42mm?


----------



## viper_ (Dec 13, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> So, Viper. What'd you decide? Are you keeping the 39mm or trading for the 42mm?


Sorry for the late response... spent most of my time wondering what to do... lol!! Showed to all my near and dear ones and the general consensus was that the watch does look a little small, but not that small either.

So long story short... I tried the watch a couple of times and decided that the watch does look OK, and no sense wasting in shipping the item to and fro. Logged on to post on this thread and had a look at ur pics again... this one in particular...



Fullers1845 said:


>


....and saw the 39mm on my wrist and went... nah!! Just wasn't comfortable with the size,it felt more like a compromise. Btw, the debaufre honestly looks awesome on your wrist. So my weird logic said that my wrists are 6.75", approximately 6mm smaller than yours. The 6mm distribution would be somewhat like 2mm smaller each on the top and bottom side and 1mm each on the side of the wrist. So with a 2mm smaller wrist i.e just considering the top part, if I were to wear the watch, it would be just 1mm smaller on each side of the lug... so basically not a huge difference :think: :-d !!

So using the incredible power of idiotic deduction, I finally sent the watch back this noon to be replaced with the 42mm model!! Usually when you do stuff using this kind of logic it tends to backfire more often than not... but I hope the watch retains it's awesome on my wrist like it does on your's! Fingers crossed!!

Sheesh.... so much fuss over a watch o| !! Will be back with pics and review when the watch arrives.

Thanks a lot for the help once again!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

No problem, man! Sounds like you put yourself through the ringer on this one. For a long time I wondered if I should have got the 39mm, but finally decided the 42mm is right for me.

Looking forward to seeing the new one when it arrives. Cheers!


----------



## apidya (Dec 9, 2009)

The lume dot fell off my Alpha so I might need to get a Steinhart.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

apidya said:


> The lume dot fell off my Alpha so I might need to get a Steinhart.


The lume dot fell off of my Alpha MilSub after it was less than two months old. I've emailed AlphaUSA four times now and never recieved a reply and I wasn't even asking them to fix it, I just wanted to know if I could buy a replacement. :-s

I do still like it though and wear it every day.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

They've got bezels on the Alpha CN web site - I suppose Alpha USA may have some as well. May not be on the web site, though.

Clair


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> They've got bezels on the Alpha CN web site - I suppose Alpha USA may have some as well. May not be on the web site, though.
> 
> Clair


I would assume they would as well. That's why I've emailed them. But like I said, no response.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

The lack of response is unfortunate, but maybe a PM would generate some response. THey've got a big presence on the Chinese Mechanical subforum. Might try hitting them there.

Clair


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> The lack of response is unfortunate, but maybe a PM would generate some response. THey've got a big presence on the Chinese Mechanical subforum. Might try hitting them there.
> 
> Clair


I've already mentioned it in the Chinese Mechanical forum in the thread I created here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=349398

But you're probably right, I should just send a PM. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Hopefully these haven't been mentioned already - I don't recall seeing them posted as I've followed this thread from a distance. First, a Yema that I stumbled across while searching for a cheap Yema anything:








I don't recall the exact specs, nor do I have the auction link any more, but it shouldn't be too hard to dig up with some googleing.

The second is a sterile 42mm Sub that may be available from any number of sources. This one from linglingwatches on ebay.uk:








Claims to have an "Asian 2813" movement, and they seem to sell in the $40-60 range. Dial seems kind of plain, but the case/bracelet/bezel look nice.

Not a Sub, but related to the 42mm above, is the Milgauss homage I just bought from the same seller. At 39mm, it's smallish (for me) but I like the looks of the Milgauss so I thought I'd give it a try. Sale price was about $40 with shipping, so what the hey?









Clair


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

TicTocTach said:


> This one from linglingwatches on ebay.uk:
> 
> Not a Sub, but related to the 42mm above, is the Milgauss homage I just bought from the same seller. At 39mm, it's smallish (for me) but I like the looks of the Milgauss so I thought I'd give it a try. Sale price was about $40 with shipping, so what the hey?
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I like it! :-! Does the seller have a black dial version Clair?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

zippofan said:


> Oh yeah, I like it! :-! Does the seller have a black dial version Clair?


Why, yes, they do... check out item #150409599131 on The Bay. Both come on a 22mm black NATO strap.

Clair


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice, thanks Clair!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Not a Sub, but related to the 42mm above, is the Milgauss homage I just bought from the same seller. At 39mm, it's smallish (for me) but I like the looks of the Milgauss so I thought I'd give it a try. Sale price was about $40 with shipping, so what the hey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, that is an homage you don't see everyday. Thanks for the tip, Clair! :-!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

But of course! I thought about just getting the bare case they offer, but figured a dial, hands, and movement would be nice to have, too. Seller says it's on the way, so we'll see how this one feels in person in a week to 10 days, I suppose.

Clair


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

TicTocTach said:


> But of course! I thought about just getting the bare case they offer, but figured a dial, hands, and movement would be nice to have, too. Seller says it's on the way, so we'll see how this one feels in person in a week to 10 days, I suppose.
> 
> Clair


Can't wait to hear your impressions :-!

What interests me is in the case for sale page the seller says it will work with an ETA 2824, 2836 and the DG2813 (movement with the whole watch). Since all of those movements have different stem heights I wonder how that is possible. :think: The only ETA that should fit a case designed for a 2813 is the 287x series.

I'm watching the black dial though it's gone higher than I want to pay for a 2813. I love the dial and handset though, a very cool homage. The white dial auction is more in line with the worth of the watch.

I wonder if it is possible to find a green tinted crystal...


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm scheming on the green tinted crystal as well... 

FWIW, South Florida Time (southfltime on epay) appears to have these same watches, and has some video of the watches running on their auction pages. They look nice - the subs and the milgauss versions. Might be worth watching those, too.

Clair


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

TicTocTach said:


> I'm scheming on the green tinted crystal as well...
> 
> FWIW, South Florida Time (southfltime on epay) appears to have these same watches, and has some video of the watches running on their auction pages. They look nice - the subs and the milgauss versions. Might be worth watching those, too.
> 
> Clair


The sub case looks just like the one I bought from Helenarou, and for 10 bucks less o|
It's a very nice case, but there are no clamps included. Luckily I bought a box full from Ofrei 'just in case :-d' awhile ago.

I still can't figure out how these sellers are saying these cases can be used with DG2813, ETA2824/2836:

ETA2824 - Stem Height is 1.8mm
ETA2836 - Stem Height is 2.25mm
DG2813 - Stem Height is 2.5mm (IIRC, same as Miyota)

Since I'm not a watchmaker, I have no idea how this is possible as I thought cases were made for a specific movement type. South Florida Time says they can put a 2836 in the case for $200 extra. Since it's 0.25mm difference between the 2813 and 2836 I guess that's possible but not ideal. Plus the dial feet are different... :think:

Anyway, now I want one of those Milgauss, darn you Clair!


----------



## senar (Jan 29, 2010)

Is it just me or does the Alpha Submariner hands look like a different tone than the hour markers? The hour markers look white but in any picture I see of the Alpha the hands are light green. I think that might bother me. Does anyone know if this is the same on the Invicta 8926?


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

senar said:


> Is it just me or does the Alpha Submariner hands look like a different tone than the hour markers? The hour markers look white but in any picture I see of the Alpha the hands are light green. I think that might bother me. Does anyone know if this is the same on the Invicta 8926?


It is especially noticeable on the white faced alphas. It's less noticeable on other color dials, but it's the same hue. Since the lume sucks anyway, it would be more esthetically pleasing if they would change the color to eliminate the greenish tone.


----------



## senar (Jan 29, 2010)

nbourbaki said:


> It is especially noticeable on the white faced alphas. It's less noticeable on other color dials, but it's the same hue. Since the lume sucks anyway, it would be more esthetically pleasing if they would change the color to eliminate the greenish tone.


The 8926 seems to have the same light green tone but to a lesser degree while the Orient Sub, Debaufre Ocean-1 and Rolex Sub do not. Can anyone confirm if this is true? The greenish hands are a bit off-putting to me.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

senar said:


> The 8926 seems to have the same light green tone but to a lesser degree while the Orient Sub, Debaufre Ocean-1 and Rolex Sub do not. Can anyone confirm if this is true? The greenish hands are a bit off-putting to me.


I don't know what lume compound Alpha uses, Invicta uses their proprietary "Trinite" lume. It looks somewhat like Super Luminova C3 but lasts nowhere near as long.


----------



## WesleyShef (Jan 20, 2010)

Heard today that Orient will no longer make the 2ER.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

senar said:


> Is it just me or does the Alpha Submariner hands look like a different tone than the hour markers? The hour markers look white but in any picture I see of the Alpha the hands are light green. I think that might bother me. Does anyone know if this is the same on the Invicta 8926?





nbourbaki said:


> It is especially noticeable on the white faced alphas. It's less noticeable on other color dials, but it's the same hue. Since the lume sucks anyway, it would be more esthetically pleasing if they would change the color to eliminate the greenish tone.


I have an ALPHA GMT, which has the same deal, as far as the lume. The lume on the hands is either a superior compound, or there is just more of the same stuff. The performance of the lume on the hands definitely exceeds that of the hour markers.

That's the reason you notice the color difference.

I also have an Invicta 8926, I've had two (sold one). I also have an 8928 (the blue dial two-tone). On all of those watches, the lume is far superior to my Alpha, and there is no discernible difference between the hands and the hour markers.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nbourbaki (Jul 28, 2009)

senar said:


> The 8926 seems to have the same light green tone but to a lesser degree while the Orient Sub, Debaufre Ocean-1 and Rolex Sub do not. Can anyone confirm if this is true? The greenish hands are a bit off-putting to me.


I can confirm that the Ocean-1 hands and markers are perfectly white. Not a hint of green.


----------



## senar (Jan 29, 2010)

WtchSeekr said:


> I have an ALPHA GMT, which has the same deal, as far as the lume. The lume on the hands is either a superior compound, or there is just more of the same stuff. The performance of the lume on the hands definitely exceeds that of the hour markers.
> 
> That's the reason you notice the color difference.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The reason why I worry about the 8926 also is because of online pictures such as the one below. Both the hands and hour markers seem to have the same greenish tint but IMO it's better than the Alpha since they are both the same shade so it's not as noticeable.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, they're definitely green, but it's not ugly or distracting by any means. More importantly, the lume performs _MUCH_ better than that on my Alpha.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Milgauss has arrived... initial impression is good, but no pics yet. I'll start another thread, with a link to it from here when I get the pics together.

:-!

Clair


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

TicTocTach said:


> Milgauss has arrived... initial impression is good, but no pics yet. I'll start another thread, with a link to it from here when I get the pics together.
> 
> :-!
> 
> Clair


Can't wait to see it Clair!
I missed out on a black dial version, the price went too high. :-(


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Milgauss - er, Microgauss thread created...

Clair


----------



## cliffjp (Jan 28, 2010)

In terms of watchmaking quality, this is def. not the best submariner(it's a Chinese, quartz movement), but, I think it's fun none the less. 

I actually own one - and have always thought converting this to a frankenwatch with real Rolex parts would be a good idea, if I ever had spare cash lying around (which I don't).


----------



## ah1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

Congratulation for your Orient watch... really...:-!

I try to find one Orient 2ER00001B but all web sites I visted, it's always out stock ( I began of course with orientwatchusa.com but I let you guess...out of stock)

So, if somebody has a advice or a tip ti give, it would be welcome of course! :-s

Cogratulation again, 

Best Regards,

:thanks


----------



## ah1963 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

Congratulation for your Orient watch... really...:-!

I try to find one Orient 2ER00001B but all web sites I visted, it's always out stock ( I began of course with orientwatchusa.com but I let you guess...out of stock)

So, if somebody has a advice or a tip ti give, it would be welcome of course! :-s

Cogratulation again, 

Best Regards,

:thanks


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

ah1963 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Congratulation for your Orient watch... really...:-!
> 
> ...


Orientwatchusa will have it back in stock shortly. If you can't wait, you can always check the Bay and the sales forum 

~Ross


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Is there anything of good quality without the cyclops and date?


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

jlacy76 said:


> Is there anything of good quality without the cyclops and date?


As in a MilSub?

I've always thought these looked pretty nice, but I've not seen one in person.

http://www.orangewatchcompany.com/milsub/index.php


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think there is something to be said for a cleaner dial. I guess you could always replace the crystal and leave the date too.

Found a pic of the lume for the Stein/Def/Robert, not sure if it's true though unless you believe everything you see on the net. BTW, Robert is pronounced "o-Berht" in German.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

jlacy76 said:


> I think there is something to be said for a cleaner dial. I guess you could always replace the crystal and leave the date too.


Ross (Foxglove) started an excellent "how-to" thread on removing the cyclops from a crystal that you might be interested in.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=326313


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

~kyle said:


> Ross (Foxglove) started an excellent "how-to" thread on removing the cyclops from a crystal that you might be interested in.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=326313


Thanks Kyle, that could solved the problem and but I'm running out of excuses not to buy. 

Let's recap:
Poseidon 39mm
Sapphire + AR
Superluminova - dial + cathedral hands
High quality finish in a classic style case 
New Swiss ETA 2824-2 
HQ bracelet with divers extension
1000 Feet WR

At <$400.00 I don't think you could build one for that amount of money unless you did all the work yourself.

Even if you bought the kit from Helenrou you can't beat the price.

129.00 Helen kit
129.00 2824-2
So your in at $260 and no superlume, sterile dial, probably lesser bracelet and WR only to 5 ATM.

At least in my mind, the Robert is worth the extra $140.00.


----------



## apidya (Dec 9, 2009)

Yobokies mod SKX031K b-)


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I found another 39, this one is the red bezel on strap.


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

I like my Invicta 8926. I am not a big Invicta fan, but the price was right for an automatic homage.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

If I were to buy a new Swiss made Sub style it would be a St. Moritz Momentum Aquamatic. They make nice watches and are definitely an under the radar brand.

A quick perusal of the 'Bay shows a buy it now of $379 with free shipping from a well known seller. But since I just built my own I think I can safely stop buying sub homages, my home built one is #4, and that's not counting watches that are loosely based on the sub like my SAR, Zeno Sea Hunter etc. :-d

BTW, I just saw the same case kit that Helenarou sells on the Bay for $89 o|

Cheers,
Griff

I shouldn't visit the St. Moritz site, every time I do I want an M50...


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just ordered the Roberts.


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

After much Googling and seaching on WUS and reading everything I could find, I decided on the 39mm Robert. I liked the font and the name on the dial better than the others. I also chose this watch over other brands because I can change bezels for a different look. Nothing says I could not use a Steinhart bezel on a Roberts watch.

In regards to accuracy to the genuine, personally I don't really care, if I wanted close to perfect I would buy a Rep (yuck) or even a high end Rep, (bigger yuck). If you leave the Cyclops on it then it "favors" the submariner, remove the Cyclops and it looks closer to the Sea Dweller to my untrained eye.

This extra bit of personalization options tipped the scale in the direction of the Ginova, Steinhart, Debaufre, Roberts options . Add these options to the fact that design looks good on a Nato, bracelet, rubber and even some leather straps makes this overall choice even more appealing.

With regards to this being a direct copy of a Rollie, from my understanding Rolex copied this original design from the BlancPain 50 fathoms. It is, at least in my mind, a classic styled watch and classics never go out of style in any event.

The Roberts has "Made in Germany" on the dial. It may have been assembled in Germany but both Revue Thommen and Ginova are both Swiss companies and the Roberts of course has a Swiss movement. I think for those who care, you could call it a Swiss watch although because of the way "Swiss Made" has certain rules, it has to state Made in Germany. That's splitting hairs IMO, but whatever.

From what I can gather ALL these are made by Revue Thommen but more precisely Grovana, as Grovana is a subsidiary of RT and my guess is that the Steinhart, Debaufre, Roberts are simply re-branded Ginovas. If you follow that logic, they all "should" be identical in form, finish and function.

On the movement: Robert told me that my watch would be a sw-200 as he finds them a bit better. It was my understanding that ALL the 39mm "Roberts" now have the sw-200 only. I could have misunderstood.

I have a Sellita movement now and it's been my best movement ever, better than my Oris ETA, my Sinn 356 - (7750) and even Omega Dynamic 1108. I know everyone wants ETA, but I've been very surprised by the Sellita sw-350 and hope the sw-200 is just as accurate. If it is, it will be a good performer and somewhere in the +5 seconds range. My sw-350 is unregulated and runs +7 and it's only about 4 weeks old. It has not stopped at all in the last 4 weeks, it just keeps on chugging along.

Price was good on the Robert 39mm and better than some. 295 Euros including vat. (on sale now) I upgraded my shipping to Fed Ex 3 day and the watch was $395 USD shipped to Texas.

I asked specifically about the Lume, Robert told me it's C1 on all which looks to be the case from the lume pic I posted a few posts back. That's a C3 bummer for me but we'll see if it works well enough to live with it. Robert also told me that a 39mm GMT may be available in the next 6 months.

I will probably order the Covus G-10 Nato or something similar. http://corvuswatch.com/index.asp?page=watchbands and maybe try the GasGasBones when he comes back online. I'll remove the cyclops for a cleaner dial and let all the goodness be seen.

On a side note: Robert is also about to release a new PAM homage. It's a 44mm Radiomir styled case. The pictures he showed me had one in a brushed SS with a polished bezel, a black pvd and a Rose gold. This is not the Northern Olsmaster he shows on his site, this is another completely different line of watches. Seconds at 3, clean dial but not sterile. What I don't know is if they are sandwich or sausage dials but what he did tell me is they were all hand winds.

He said he didn't know if they would be Swiss made or German made. The photos he sent me were just sketches and had the name Vasco on them. He told me he'd send me one to review but the release date is TBD. They looked like a Getat Paneria 183 homage to me but with a name, no sub text.

His English is not great but I can understand him and certainly much better than my German. He answers his emails quickly and has been very helpful so far.

So, the Robert Poseidon/black/black 39mm ships out tomorrow so we'll see what next week brings in the mail. I'll post back my comments and after I do some time testing and see how it sits on my wrist. A 36 is too small for me, a 43 is a bit too large (loud) for me. A 39 might be just "right" in a watch that wears a bit larger.


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I stand corrected. Steinhart, Grovana, Debaufre, and Robert are NOT the same as of two years ago.

WUS forum member Triton said in the Steinhart forum " ...all four brands you've mentioned have different sources for their parts."

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2760116#post2760116

I asked Robert about this and his response:" It is correct that in year 2005 make Grovana the watch for Robert. Steinhart and Debaufre comes later.
Actual I work together with many companies in switzerland and I don`t give the names of the companies."

That's interesting because I read a review where someone was comparing the bracelet of the Steinhart to the Robert and the poster preferred the Robert bracelet. I see now where his statement makes sense.

I also found a review of a Robert with the sw-200. +2 secs is what the poster claimed.

My Robert has shipped and I have a tracking number. Robert shipped exactly when he promised.


----------



## hanumungoushmtfan (Feb 22, 2010)

best 'blue' ceramic DONT PANIC its not white gold so im told but i want one just wonder if its a real eta? hey!


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

My Robert 39mm review is here.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=370591https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2775412#post2775412


----------



## suburbanrobot (Feb 15, 2010)

Just ordered a Robert 42mm w/ black bezel. Does anyone know if it is possible to buy extra bezels, and if so how easy are they to swap out?


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would talk to Robert on the bezels. The *Debaufre*, Grovana, Steinhart bezels may or may not work.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

I would have to say Steinhart makes a very good Submariner style watch.

A little larger at 42mm, but I like the size.

The logo even has a crown on it.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

The Robert, Steinhart Debufre, Grovana divers are all the same, not sure who's mushrooms are better, the ones telling the stories or the ones believing them! :roll:

Sure they all have different models now but the standard 300m divers are identical, parts can be swapped etc. 

and ... get a hold of something oh deluded ones... they are Hong Kong parts assembled in Jura! :-x


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

For me, it was not the Swiss made that got me. 1st it was the size at 42mm a little larger than the sub as I have a nearly 8 inch wrist and a 40mm was a little on the smaller side for me. I have an O&W at 39.5 and it was just too small on my wrist. 2nd, I like the logo on the Steinhart better than Rober and Debufre. 3rd, I got a pretty good deal on it.

Still a pretty high quality watch. Someone pressure tested the GMT to over 800m and that uses the same case and crystal.



OldeCrow said:


> The Robert, Steinhart Debufre, Grovana divers are all the same, not sure who's mushrooms are better, the ones telling the stories or the ones believing them! :roll:
> 
> Sure they all have different models now but the standard 300m divers are identical, parts can be swapped etc.
> 
> and ... get a hold of something oh deluded ones... they are Hong Kong parts assembled in Jura! :-x


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I sold my 39mm Robert to buy a 42mm Steihnart. The 39 was just too small or at least it looked that way. I tried on a 42mm Deb and wished I had got that size in the first place. I won't make that mistake next time.

I have never bought and sold and re-bought the same watch before. I liked the Robert it was just too small. Not only was the watch itself small, it made the dial with the bezel and hands seem even smaller. The cyclops was also a little large for the dial. It was a great watch, just too pint sized for me.


----------



## anteromega (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's one I just picked up at the store. It's a bulova marine star 98B131. I'm a bit excited about this one because I was looking for a diver that has a look of the submariner without breaking the bank (it retails for 275). I also wanted the lume to be symmetrical even it mean to have no date. Though this one give you the date in between the 4 and 5 o' clock position. The bezel is rotating and has crown guards. All the things in homage to the Submariner. In addition, this features the diver's extension in the bulova clasp. not only this is a homage to the submariner, a wavy back ground is added in respect of the omega seamaster professional on the dial. The lume isn't the brightest but it's decent. here are pictures. enjoy.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

OldeCrow said:


> The Robert, Steinhart Debufre, Grovana divers are all the same, not sure who's mushrooms are better, the ones telling the stories or the ones believing them! :roll:
> 
> Sure they all have different models now but the standard 300m divers are identical, parts can be swapped etc.


This has been true historically, but increasingly there are subtle differences between the brands (at least between Debaufre/Steinhart as one pair and Grovana/Robert as the other).

Examples are the shape and size of the hands and cyclops; wetsuit extensions or not on the bracelets; ETA 2824 vs. SW 200 movements; and AR coating or not on the crystals.

The improved (IMO) versions of each of those subtle changes appear on the Debaufre/Steinhart models now, but not on the Grovana/Robert ones.

Again, these are subtle items, but if they matter to you it can tip your decision toward one brand over the other. Of course, Steinhart has made the most changes to the basic 42mm Ocean 1 by coming out with its 2 "Vintage" models.

FWIW.



OldeCrow said:


> and ... get a hold of something oh deluded ones... they are Hong Kong parts assembled in Jura! :-x


But they're still outstanding watches for the $$$! b-)


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

There is no disputing they have more freedom to spec their models differently now, I'm guessing the Robert is still using the classic sized hands? Stienhart/Debaufre are using the fat hands now. I haven't bought one in a couple of years so I can't compare the newer divers extensions... 

Grovana's new diver is in a different case entirely... maybe it was the Revue case... 

At any rate they remain my favorite divers! I would add that Steinhart is better to deal with than Debaufre and I think this is a recent change... I don't even have the Debaufre site bookmarked anymore. They simply don't service what they sell and that makes them no better than Invicta for three times as much, so I can wait a few days for shipping from Steinhart!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Size Comparison Shots (40mm, 42mm, 43mm)*

Thought I'd post a few comparison shots of the following Sub Homages:

1. Alpha MilSub - 40mm. (on Watchadoo since I don't have another oyster)
2. Debaufre Ocean 1 - 42mm.
3. Croton CA301094SSBL - 43mm.














































And some in B&W so you're not distracted by the blazing blue of the Croton:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*The Alpha USA MilSub*

This just arrived today. I wanted it more for the no-date feature than the military feature, but the sword hands are a nice change. Took it off the horrible Alpha NATO it came on and put it on this 20mm Modena silicone lint magnet. :-!

Edit: That first shot was just too linty. Here's a better one with the strap just washed. Doh! It's stilly linty! I hate silicone! o| (But it sure is comfortable.)


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Size Comparison Shots (40mm, 42mm, 43mm)*



Fullers1845 said:


> Thought I'd post a few comparison shots of the following Sub Homages:
> 
> 1. Alpha MilSub - 40mm. (on Watchadoo since I don't have another oyster)
> 2. Debaufre Ocean 1 - 42mm.
> ...


Great size comparison, James. 40mm/41mm is certainly my perfect size of diver. The Croton is clearly much thicker than the rest too. Your Debaufre 42mm case is still relatively thin like the 40mm Alpha, which probably adds to its comfort.

Thank you for the side by side by side shots, well done.

~Ross


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: The Alpha USA MilSub*

Couple more shots of the MilSub.




























Very photogenic this one. Good fit too. And I'm really likin' the symmetry of the no-date dial. b-)


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: The Alpha USA MilSub*



Fullers1845 said:


> Couple more shots of the MilSub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this shot. Nice snag. Let us know how accurate it is! I think no date might start to drive you crazy if you ever use the date on watches... Interesting to hear how you like it after a week or so.

All the best, my friend.

~Ross


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: The Alpha USA MilSub*



Foxglove said:


> Love this shot. Nice snag. Let us know how accurate it is! I think no date might start to drive you crazy if you ever use the date on watches... Interesting to hear how you like it after a week or so.
> 
> All the best, my friend.
> 
> ~Ross


Thanks, Man. That's actually one of the main reasons I picked this one up: To see if I can stand wearing a watch with no date. It may in fact drive me crazy, but I'm going to experiment. The perfectly symmetrical dial is even more hypnotic than the dated/cyclops dial. I'll post about life with no-date and about accuracy in a few days.

Cheers!


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: The Alpha USA MilSub*



Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks, Man. That's actually one of the main reasons I picked this one up: To see if I can stand wearing a watch with no date. It may in fact drive me crazy, but I'm going to experiment. The perfectly symmetrical dial is even more hypnotic than the dated/cyclops dial. I'll post about life with no-date and about accuracy in a few days.
> 
> Cheers!


Nice pics! I've been wearing my Alpha MilSub everyday since I bought it last November. Like you, the first thing I did was get rid of the ridiculously uncomfortable NATO it came with. Right now it's on a Maratac NATO but I've also worn it quite a bit with a Modena silicon strap and a riveted oyster bracelet.

I like the fact that it doesn't have a date on it, makes it more military looking IMO and most of the dates I've seen on lower end subs are hardly readable anyway.

Mine runs ~+10 seconds a day which is pretty good I think for a $65 watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: The Alpha USA MilSub*

A few shots on the bit of steel I just picked up from Foxglove. (Thanks, Ross!)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: The Alpha USA MilSub*

And a couple B&W's:


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

I guess I can add mine now.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Feb 17, 2010)

O.K., I'm confused. As I understood it, Steinhart and Debaufre were the same company, changing its name from the former to the latter some time ago, but with the same watch. However, one thing that supposedly distinguishes the Debaufre Ocean 1 from other Sub homages was that the Ocean 1 had the lume hour markers directly on the dial, instead of being held in a metal "donut." But, looking at your Steinhart, I see the same "donut" mount as on other Sub homages. Does Steinhart/Debaufre still produce a model with that lume arrangement? I find it looks a lot better than the "big lume dots directly on dial" design.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

regnaD kciN said:


> O.K., I'm confused. As I understood it, Steinhart and Debaufre were the same company, changing its name from the former to the latter some time ago, but with the same watch. However, one thing that supposedly distinguishes the Debaufre Ocean 1 from other Sub homages was that the Ocean 1 had the lume hour markers directly on the dial, instead of being held in a metal "donut." But, looking at your Steinhart, I see the same "donut" mount as on other Sub homages. Does Steinhart/Debaufre still produce a model with that lume arrangement? I find it looks a lot better than the "big lume dots directly on dial" design.


Actually, Debaufre was part of Steinhart (it's US branch) until an infringement action caused them to change their name to Debaufre and separate from Steinhart. Now Debaufre is a US seller of Swiss Made watches and Steinhart is a German seller of Swiss Made watches.

The Ocean watches sold by both are indeed very similar and some versions may have been identical except for the difference in name.

The silver-outlined hour indices are standard equipment on the basic Ocean 1 "Black" in 42mm available from both companies.

For awhile Debaufre sold a "classic" version of the Ocean 1 that had indices with *no* metal outlines.

Currently, Steinhart sells two "vintage" Ocean 1 models with *no* metal outlining of the indices.

There are great photos of all the currently available Ocean models on the websites of both companies.

Hope this helps. :-!


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

helenarou blue ceramic. 
some assembly required (datewheel overlay has to be installed on your 2834/36) and the stock bracelet doesn't actually fit the case but it does make a decent sub homage on a zulu or nato.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

The blue is nice! I was quite happy with the case, though I preferred a NATO instead of the bracelet and did my own thing with hands and dial.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice one OldeCrow. Looks like the white gold Ro!ex with the "new body style." b-)


----------



## regnaD kciN (Feb 17, 2010)

Apropos this subject, some might find this thread from the Rolex Forum amusing.


----------



## Wrist of Fury (Apr 19, 2010)

regnaD kciN said:


> Apropos this subject, some might find this thread from the Rolex Forum amusing.


The best part is the guy who was glad he withheld his compliment after finding out he had been TRICKED! BAMBOOZLED! That was a close one--he almost complimented somebody on a timepiece that wasn't a Rolex!! :roll:

As though a diving watch isn't even *worthy* of acclaim unless it costs $5000, is made by a Swiss company, and is what bourgeois status-oriented men who know nothing about watches often wear to demonstrate _they have arrived_. :-d

Oh yeah: Gonna cast a vote for Invicta subs only because they seem best able to elicit this reaction at distance from Rolex devotees, and are probably a step above the Alphas in terms of build quality (although how big of a step is certainly arguable.) Not only that, but they can be had at a price commensurate with what a practical person who is either unable, or better yet--completely *unwilling* to drop 5 grand on a watch would much rather pay. :-!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Surprised to find out I had three watches that fit the bill. These certainly won't be the last! ;-)










OT a bit since this is probably best asked at the Straps & Bracelets forum, but do you folks prefer your Subs on a leather, cloth (nato, zulu) or metal strap?


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

My first post!

Love my Seiko Titanium Samurai!! Have the Orange sub on order from Dan and can't wait!!


----------



## watchestrends (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah...Are these Rolex Modifications?? I've never heard before there is a brand called Alpha can make such beautiful and elegant watches.:-s:-s


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

Im really intrested of getting that robert poseidon 39mm, but... Is it really 14mm thick? That's quite a lot :think:


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Which sub homage is the lightest in weight and water resistant? I love my Orient Mako, but feel as if I am lifting weights in the gym when wearing it. The weight difference between the Mako and my Rolex GMT Master is staggering. Granted they are worlds apart, but I am looking for a sub homage that is at least closer to the weight of my GMT Master.

I like the look of the Casio Tsarli listed above, and have seen one referred to as a "Marlin" (I think?). How are those two in the weight/thickness department?

**Edit
Forgot to add.....for a price under $200. I absolutely love the Robert, Steinhart and Debaufre, but at the moment, can't go that deep. In the process of purchasing a house, so trying to keep as much money in the bank as possible haha.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

psymbiote said:


> Im really intrested of getting that robert poseidon 39mm, but... Is it really 14mm thick? That's quite a lot :think:


Yes, the Robert's are thick, but not too thick. I believe they might be including the height of the cyclops magnifier. Having handled both sizes, I would recommend the 42mm as a more balanced watch all around. :-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Imitrex said:


> Which sub homage is the lightest in weight and water resistant? I love my Orient Mako, but feel as if I am lifting weights in the gym when wearing it. The weight difference between the Mako and my Rolex GMT Master is staggering. Granted they are worlds apart, but I am looking for a sub homage that is at least closer to the weight of my GMT Master.
> 
> I like the look of the Casio Tsarli listed above, and have seen one referred to as a "Marlin" (I think?). How are those two in the weight/thickness department?
> 
> ...


Good, because those three (R,S,D) are significantly heavier than your Orient Mako. ;-)

Have you looked at the Orient 2ER 100m diver? It is a 39-40mm Sub Homage that should be a bit lighter than the Mako. 20mm lugs and a lighter weight bracelet. For less than $150 it's worth a try. They're not being made anymore, but I believe Long Island Watch still has some. :-!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> Good, because those three (R,S,D) are significantly heavier than your Orient Mako. ;-)
> 
> Have you looked at the Orient 2ER 100m diver? It is a 39-40mm Sub Homage that should be a bit lighter than the Mako. 20mm lugs and a lighter weight bracelet. For less than $150 it's worth a try. They're not being made anymore, but I believe Long Island Watch still has some. :-!


+1 for the 2ER, and it's perfect on a NATO to be even lighter:










For a slightly different look (than can be modded with Mercedes hands) is the Seiko SKX031, it's pretty light though the bracelet is folded links which rattle too much. Mine's going on a Z-22, but a NATO would also be excellent IMHO.










They can still be found here and there :-!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Good, because those three (R,S,D) are significantly heavier than your Orient Mako. ;-)
> 
> Have you looked at the Orient 2ER 100m diver? It is a 39-40mm Sub Homage that should be a bit lighter than the Mako. 20mm lugs and a lighter weight bracelet. For less than $150 it's worth a try. They're not being made anymore, but I believe Long Island Watch still has some. :-!


Thank you very much for your reply. Looking at the blue 2ER at LIW. Nice to see they are 12mm, the same as my GMT Master. :thanks


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

My newest toy:



PVD, sterile dial, ceramic bezel, sapphire glass. Doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I like that one A-LOT. After seeing one on the 'bay, I almost pulled the trigger, but I'm not going to buy any more sub-styled watches until my OWC 5517 comes in. Then, if I could find a Milgauss homage in black PVD with green crystal and green lightning-bolt sweep seconds, that would be the shiznit...

Can't wait to see your action shots of that beauty, GuySie!

Clair


----------



## PlaneDoctor (Jan 1, 2010)

What brand is that and how much?


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

GuySie said:


> My newest toy:
> 
> 
> 
> PVD, sterile dial, ceramic bezel, sapphire glass. Doesn't sound bad to me.


Tell all!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

WtchSeekr said:


> Tell all!


Found a couple PVD sapphire options on the bay:
http://tinyurl.com/2dhnnag
http://tinyurl.com/28sldhf
Kit without the movement: http://tinyurl.com/29azq43 (cool youtube video embedded with hands on sales pitch)
With movement: http://tinyurl.com/26vwde6 (also a cool youtube video with it)

~Ross


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Foxglove said:


> Found a couple PVD sapphire options on the bay:
> http://tinyurl.com/2dhnnag


Yep, that's the seller I got mine from!

They've also got PVD Seadwellers, but those don't have sapph or ceramic.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Oyster-Perpetual-DeepSea-DIVE-Black-PVD-Automatic-Watch-/320533791318


----------



## TheJohnB (Feb 24, 2009)

GuySie said:


> My newest toy:
> 
> 
> 
> PVD, sterile dial, ceramic bezel, sapphire glass. Doesn't sound bad to me.


Wow that looks amazing, can you please comment on the quality?

How do you think the finish would hold up? Anyway it looks awesome, enjoy!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

TheJohnB said:


> Wow that looks amazing, can you please comment on the quality?
> 
> How do you think the finish would hold up? Anyway it looks awesome, enjoy!


Ditto. Been looking at these on the 'bay and Manbushijie and would love to know how they stand up to a bit of use.


----------



## TimeWarped (Jan 31, 2010)

It has to be the ETA equipped Helenarou's with Blue Lume


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Ditto. Been looking at these on the 'bay and Manbushijie and would love to know how they stand up to a bit of use.


I've had it for 4 days so wouldn't dare comment on it yet. Lume is crap (or at least, compared to what I see in the Panerai homages, which I think is crap too) but otherwise it feels pretty good. I have the feeling the bracelet is painted, not PVD, as there are some scratches inside the clasp that hit steel - but I'm no PVD expert so wouldn't know how damaged PVD is supposed to look. The bracelet is on the other hand one of the best ones I've had on my wrist, much better than any of the regular chinese homage crap I've worn. No idea if this is normal for subs, as I don't own any others.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

How does the lume compare to that of your Alpha watches? I am _really _digging that PVD sub-style GMT in the link above.


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is mine:-!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

WtchSeekr said:


> How does the lume compare to that of your Alpha watches? I am _really _digging that PVD sub-style GMT in the link above.


About similar, which is to say: crap :roll:


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

^Thanks for the reply, I was curious.


----------



## Mechageo (May 24, 2010)

Here's mine, I know it's a terrible picture, but my phone camera was all I had.

I stopped by Wal-Mart today and it was on clearance for $5.

It's quartz and it has a folded steel bracelet, 
Surprisingly, it's also water resistant to 100ft.

I probably won't wear it more than once, but it was too nice to pass up for the price of a sandwich.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

WtchSeekr said:


> ^Thanks for the reply, I was curious.


Don't buy it for the lume, buy it for the looks. Have it relumed if it keeps your fancy ;-)


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

My 2ER again on a Bond NATO:-!


----------



## regs (Mar 12, 2008)

would you believe it if i said that i just found this thread?! really - arghhh.

some nice looking watches, here, specially the pvd sterile dial example.

anyhow, here are several terrible photos of my alpha sub hommage (on aftermarket black leather/white stitched strap) that unfortunately doesnt get much wrist time, however im wearing it tonight, and im actually kinda diggin it!
...


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Best Sub Homage? It's _NOT_ this one... by Avon :-d ... but I got it for 5 bucks :-!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> Best Sub Homage? It's _NOT_ this one... by Avon :-d ... but I got it for 5 bucks :-!


Ya know AT, plastic sub lookalikes were all the rage as summer watches 3 years ago b-)


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

GuySie said:


> My newest toy:
> 
> 
> 
> PVD, sterile dial, ceramic bezel, sapphire glass. Doesn't sound bad to me.


Is there a way to know what the PVD is made of? I would be a bit afraid of having dangerous chemicals on my skin. You can never be too careful when dealing with cheap Chinese products. (cfr, lead paint in toys, fake babymilk, ...)


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

My humble Seiko SNZF17K1 Sea Urchin purchased here at the WUS sales board.

The more I wear it, the more I love it. That's what it's all about, right?










Even made myself a banner for it...


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

Just got this one & wanted to throw it in.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

BabyJoe said:


> Is there a way to know what the PVD is made of? I would be a bit afraid of having dangerous chemicals on my skin. You can never be too careful when dealing with cheap Chinese products. (cfr, lead paint in toys, fake babymilk, ...)


Well, I'm not dead yet b-)

And honestly, when you consider just how much stuff that's supposedly 'western' is made in China, you'd get really paranoid... Easier not to think of it.


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

As Manbushijie also put them online, I negotiated a price with the ebay seller. My PVD is on it's way as well. If the bracelet isn't to my liking I will use it on a bond anyway.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Ya know AT, plastic sub lookalikes were all the rage as summer watches 3 years ago b-)


Yep--but you're in the fashion capital of Europe: the Netherlands! :-!

It takes _years_ for stuff to get here :-d


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

retracted


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> It takes _years_ for stuff to get here :-d


Ouch - that was just mean :-x
:-d


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Pics here: http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?10,199591,199591
Best I can find. Think I'll have to buy a watch just like this from Dawn of Time (DOT)/ 10 Watches.

http://www.dotwatchworks.com/
http://www.10watches.com/


----------



## Mechageo (May 24, 2010)




----------



## csabaw (Jan 13, 2007)

I just bought this vintage Swiss Venus divers watch. It's taking the design essential of the Submariner - especially the face. It is very good proportioned and good balanced, even in details IMHO.
Same time the shape of the case is completely different from Submariner, but I quite like it.
The tone of the blue is a very good choice. Looks even better now with the aged tritium.
I'm not really a quartz guy, but I love this watch for its look.
And it's coming from the age when quartz was an advantage.
This is why the dial carries the Quartz text so proudly...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice indeed! Very handsome blue and a nice patina on the tritium. I like how the minute marks on the bezel go from 60 to 30.


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

I just received my chinese PVD with ceramic bezel. The watch itself is nice. It feels better than the two Alpha subs I had. The crown winds more smoothly, no play on the hands. There is a visible thick o-ring on the stem. 
What I don't like is that the bezel turns too quickly, there is hardly any resistance. The lume is even less effective than on Alpha.
And of course the garbage bracelet delivered with it. Half of the screws were broken and couldn't be unscrewed so resizing was a pain (this is a recurring problem, why do they use that screw system...) Got it right after a lot of cursing but then decided it was too ugly and swapped it for the bond strap.
I would have preferred the dial to be matte instead of glossy, but that shouldn't be too hard to adjust later on.
We'll see how good it keeps time, I just synchronized it.

6 hours later: the lume dot on the bezel has fallen of. Junk. Now there is a raised metal stud. I might paint it white, I can't bear the look of it now.


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

+14seconds in 24h. Overall I feel I should have kept the money and bought a Nighthawk instead of another sub.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

BabyJoe said:


> +14seconds in 24h. Overall I feel I should have kept the money and bought a Nighthawk instead of another sub.


Thanks for these posts, they've been really useful and have convinced me I don't need one of these at the moment no matter how tempting they look on paper. Cheers.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

BabyJoe said:


> +14seconds in 24h. Overall I feel I should have kept the money and bought a Nighthawk instead of another sub.


Too bad to hear that. Mine is still working fine - no issues with the bezel or the bracelet sizing.


----------



## kujo (Aug 20, 2006)

The Sub homages on the 'bay from South FL watch, how are they ?
The non swiss movements, how to they rate ?
How is the quality of the whole piece ?
I like the strile face and the GMT with Ceramic bezels look nice.

thanks,
kj


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Speculation here, but I think they're all the same source. They all showed up on the Bay about the same time, but SFLT has a "watchmaker" testing various things. Hopefully someone will be able to shed some real light on the situation, but for now I'd be surprised if they were actually different animals.

Clair


----------



## PlaneDoctor (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a GMT from SFLT and I really like it. Well built, good lume, and it keeps pretty darn good time. I wear it for a work watch. It is holding up well with very minimal scratches and I spend all day working on aircraft.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> Speculation here, but I think they're all the same source. They all showed up on the Bay about the same time, but SFLT has a "watchmaker" testing various things. Hopefully someone will be able to shed some real light on the situation, but for now I'd be surprised if they were actually different animals.
> 
> Clair


+1. My thoughts are that the situation is probably similar to the Alpha HK vs US one. i.e. The price from the US distributor is higher but they have better QC.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

My wife and sons gave me my Alpha Milsub for Father's Day










When I get some time I can finally do a comparison between all the subs I own, Alpha, Orient, Invicta, Sandoz and my home made one using the 'Helenarou' case (which I believe is the same that South Florida Time sells).

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## kujo (Aug 20, 2006)

I think I may give the GMT a try.
Same here, I want a work watch.
I work on Moives/Tv shows for 15 hours a day, so I enjoy a good daily wearer.

But truthfully, having owned the 50th Sub, GMT II and a Daytona, I have sub 2K watches that keep/kept better time for a COSC piece than the Rolly's I've owned.

Guess we'll just see.

thanks,
kj


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got my sub homage from South FL today, so I can't give a thorough review yet. Here are my first impressions: The quality of the case, crystal, bezel, and dial are WAY better than the one that Ray Wong is selling on the bay. Most of the watches at this price point that have a cyclops don't magnify the date at all, but the cyclops on this one definitely does.

I've had the watch on for about 2 hours, and it's running 2 seconds fast. I'll check back in tomorrow once it has been running a full 24 hrs. Hopefully, the movement will slow down a bit once it's "broken in."

The bracelet has a nice finish to it, and it is quite hefty. However, I plan on keeping it on a 2 ring zulu, so I won't be able to give a good review on the bracelet. As others have written, the lume isn't very good, but that was no surprise to me.

Update: The watch is running about +21 seconds. I didn't expect any better than that, but if it doesn't slow down within the next few months, I'll probably crack it open and try to regulate it.


----------



## PlaneDoctor (Jan 1, 2010)

clouser said:


> The bracelet has a nice finish to it, and it is quite hefty. However, I plan on keeping it on a 2 ring zulu, so I won't be able to give a good review on the bracelet. As others have written, the lume isn't very good, but that was no surprise to me.
> 
> Update: The watch is running about +21 seconds. I didn't expect any better than that, but if it doesn't slow down within the next few months, I'll probably crack it open and try to regulate it.


My GMT I got from them is running about 30 seconds fast after 2 and a half weeks. Seems pretty good to me. Also, Im actually very impressed with the lume. I can tell the time very easily at night even after it's been in the dark for 7 or 8 hours.


----------



## kujo (Aug 20, 2006)

PlaneDoctor said:


> My GMT I got from them is running about 30 seconds fast after 2 and a half weeks. Seems pretty good to me. Also, Im actually very impressed with the lume. I can tell the time very easily at night even after it's been in the dark for 7 or 8 hours.


good to know.
gonna grab a GMT then.


----------



## 4north1side2 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

While removing my watch to do some deadlifts, it fell to the concrete floor from stomach height. I dreaded picking it up and seeing what damage occured. (I unfortunately seem to be clumsy enough in average about once a year, to let a watch fall. My most expensive mistake was breaking a 1969 Speedmaster 861). I picked it up, still ticking, no loose hands, splendid! But on closer notice, the ceramic bezel had split in the 2-minute marker. It's not eye-catching visible, but you notice it.
I fear that now the bezel is not in one single piece anymore, it will have more likelyhood of detaching or breaking in other places.
I don't know if Rolex use the same material composition in their ceramic bezels, but this event has confirmed to me that when I'm going to buy a real Sub, it's going to be with a metal bezel.


----------



## PlaneDoctor (Jan 1, 2010)

Rolex bezels crack and shatter, too. There have been several documented cases.


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

I must admit, ceramic just looks very attractive. It shines and reflects beatifully and is engraved. Perhaps on useful on a sparkly watch only used on special occasions, or for very prudent people. I'm sticking to metal in the future, it is more practical in the long run.


----------



## PlaneDoctor (Jan 1, 2010)

If my watch had a metal bezel, it would be scratched all to hell. I beat the crap out of it at work. The ceramic doesn't have a scratch on it. I don't drop watches often, so I feel the excellent scratch resistance far outweighs the slight risk of shattering. And yeah, it does look really good.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

@Babyjoe: ... Or stop dropping your nice watches. That's what expendable beaters are for.  

My trusty old Seiko dual display 200m diver has numerous scratches and abrasion on the metal bezel from many years air-sea rescue work. It gives it character. I wouldn't think of restoring it to "like new" state. YMMV.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

ericc said:


> *My Timex Mariner in black version*


Well, looks like I'm going to be in the market for a new sub homage. It seems I stripped the threading on the crown of my 8926 and am probably going to sell it to someone who doesn't care much one way or another about a screw-down crown.

Anyway, I've had my eye on a black sub for awhile. Anyone have details on this watch? Didn't see it on Timex's website.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

WtchSeekr said:


> Well, looks like I'm going to be in the market for a new sub homage. It seems I stripped the threading on the crown of my 8926 and am probably going to sell it to someone who doesn't care much one way or another about a screw-down crown.


Easy to fix really ... either replace the stem tube or the crown spring (for those crowns with one; I'm going on what another WIS told me). I can't imagine wanting a watch with a crown that won't secure all the way, letting in dirt and moisture. Granted, it's only an Invicta, but if all else is working, why not fix it.



> Anyway, I've had my eye on a black sub for awhile. Anyone have details on this watch? Didn't see it on Timex's website.


FYI Steinhart promises to have their OceanBLACK model in stock later this month.


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Better late to the party than never to arrive at all... here are mine

Seiko SKX031 (Yobolies mod)









Ollech & Wajs M4









TigerShark with MKII dial and hands


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I love the modded SKX031 :-! I just happen to have a set of MKII Mercedes hands here that were bought for another project too :think:


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone have expereince with the Davosa Ternos diver? 40mm case, Sub looks, ETA 2824 for around 5-6 hundred.

Kev


----------



## cybrok (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone knows anything about this one?










Bought it here, it's completely sterile, and I can't get it opened locally to check to movement.

Here's an image from the seller, who obviously have a better cam than I.


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

I love that Bund strap. here is my Orient 2ER on my Bund with deployment clasp b-)


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

That looks a lot like one of Ray Wong's homages that has possibly been relumed. If it is one of Ray's watches, it probably has a Miyota movement in it. To compare, Ray's ebay seller name is watchesu571


cybrok said:


> Anyone knows anything about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

Honestly these homage watches or watches that have been redialed with no wording or brand on them just makes them look extremely cheap.


----------



## regs (Mar 12, 2008)

j stuff said:


> Honestly these homage watches or watches that have been redialed with no wording or brand on them just makes them look extremely cheap.


hey youre right.

almost every watch in this thread is extremely cheap to buy, and arguably (matter of opinion), cheap to look at and have varying degrees of quality. what i am trying to convey is that some examples are more successfull than others.

i certainly dont hold that against anyone!

i also dont think that anyone that has posted in this thread thinks otherwise, to be truthful.

your observation mr j_stuff is quite derogatory.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

To each their own and it is a matter of opinion. Remember Rule #2, members will be kind and courteous to one another. If one doesn't like sterile homages, no comment needs to be made.

Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------



## TimeWarped (Jan 31, 2010)

j stuff said:


> Honestly these homage watches or watches that have been redialed with no wording or brand on them just makes them look extremely cheap.


Peeps with cheap eyes see and look one and sundry as cheap.

Why are you lurking here then?

KNN


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

There's a reason they're called "sterile." ;-) But sterile isn't bad. It's simply "unmarked." Some may prefer it to a Sub homage with similar or entirely different markings on the dial from the classic crown and name. (Me, I like the Steinhart marking, but think the Debaufre marking on the same watch is kind of clumsy. Don't look for logic; it's an emotional response.)

Just as there is a universe of watch styles and prices to suit every taste, there are almost infinite possibilities within the dive watch genre. Exhibit A: the variety and customization opportunities over at MK II. You can mix and match Rolex, Omega, MoD, NATO influences until the sea cows come home. That's not even counting strap options: rubber, silicon, nylon, velcro, land animal, sea animal,... Dive watches can be decorative or functional, with infinite variations in between. I think that's very cool.

IMHO I don't think _j_stuff_ is deriding anyone here, just expressing personal opinion about a certain style dial. So far's I see in the forum rules, no one is discouraged from having an opinion and expressing it. If your feelings are bruised by someone else's opinion, that's your responsibility, no one else's. You are welcome to simply ignore such posts if they're aggravating. If you must respond, here's a tip for all: *attack the ideas, not the person.*


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been thinking about this a bit lately, and it occurs to me that any writing on the dial that isn't directly related to measuring the time is some form of advertising. That advertising is not intended for the one wearing the watch, it's for the folks sneaking a peek at or overtly drooling over the watch YOU'RE wearing. So, if you're wearing a watch with writing on the dial, you're essentially a mobile billboard for the watch company. And that's not unreasonable, they are in business to sell watches and exposure is a good thing.

Do YOU need to check the water resistance by looking at the dial of your watch? Do YOU need to know what brand it is? Do YOU need to know it's a chronograph or superlative chronometer? Probably not, you knew what you were doing when you bought the thing. Do you want to SHOW somebody what you've got? Perhaps. Is that info useful to someone who sees you wearing the watch and wants to find out what it is without making you think you're about to get mugged? Probably.

I'll agree that fully sterile dials look a little empty, but I think that's mostly because we've become used to seeing things all over the dial. What if the remaining empty space were used as ad-space for Pepsi or Microsoft? Personally, I like the tool-watch implications of a sterile form-follows-function watch dial, but I don't mind well-done branding as long as it doesn't take away from the legibility of the dial. Telling the time is the core function of any watch, but style isn't far behind.

Clair


----------



## cybrok (Mar 3, 2010)

j stuff said:


> Honestly these homage watches or watches that have been redialed with no wording or brand on them just makes them look extremely cheap.


I disagree, I think a sterile dial says "I don't pretend to be a copy".


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

My latest score, thanks to WUS and Alpha watch co.


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

regs said:


> hey youre right.
> 
> almost every watch in this thread is extremely cheap to buy, and arguably (matter of opinion), cheap to look at and have varying degrees of quality. what i am trying to convey is that some examples are more successfull than others.
> 
> ...


I mean wow are opinions not allowed? Honestly speaking they just look like something from the dollar store for some reason.

Take the alpha for example, in my opinion taking off all the wording would make it seem like some sort of dollar general toy/kids watch.

Dont get all offended about it everyone. JUST SAYING


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Of course opinions are allowed, within the boundaries of rule number 2.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> I've been thinking about this a bit lately, and it occurs to me that any writing on the dial that isn't directly related to measuring the time is some form of advertising. That advertising is not intended for the one wearing the watch, it's for the folks sneaking a peek at or overtly drooling over the watch YOU'RE wearing. So, if you're wearing a watch with writing on the dial, you're essentially a mobile billboard for the watch company. And that's not unreasonable, they are in business to sell watches and exposure is a good thing.
> 
> Do YOU need to check the water resistance by looking at the dial of your watch? Do YOU need to know what brand it is? Do YOU need to know it's a chronograph or superlative chronometer? Probably not, you knew what you were doing when you bought the thing. Do you want to SHOW somebody what you've got? Perhaps. Is that info useful to someone who sees you wearing the watch and wants to find out what it is without making you think you're about to get mugged? Probably.
> 
> ...


Very well stated, Clair. I completely agree. :-!


----------



## regs (Mar 12, 2008)

j stuff said:


> I mean wow are opinions not allowed? Honestly speaking they just look like something from the dollar store for some reason.
> 
> Take the alpha for example, in my opinion taking off all the wording would make it seem like some sort of dollar general toy/kids watch.
> 
> Dont get all offended about it everyone. JUST SAYING


mate, are you serious? even after several members, and the forum moderator chiming in, you still dont, _get it_.

of course difference of opinion is greatly appreciated but show some tact, and respect to other members, here - it really isnt hard, mate.

if you want to continue this conversation PM me offline, or start another thread.

dont taint this thread.

have a good day.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> ... IMHO I don't think _j_stuff_ is deriding anyone here, just expressing personal opinion about a certain style dial. So far's I see in the forum rules, no one is discouraged from having an opinion and expressing it. If your feelings are bruised by someone else's opinion, that's your responsibility, no one else's. You are welcome to simply ignore such posts if they're aggravating. If you must respond, here's a tip for all: *attack the ideas, not the person.*


Worth rereading here, friends. I still don't see anything more confrontational or personally insulting in "I think sterile dials look cheap" than saying "I think Stilton cheese stinks."

I *DO* see a personal attack in "you still don't get it." I would suggest you back off and let it go, regardless if whether you think you're right or wrong. Enough said.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> I'll agree that fully sterile dials look a little empty, but I think that's mostly because we've become used to seeing things all over the dial.
> 
> Clair


Clair's got that exactly right. In the early part of the twentieth century, it was pretty common for watch dials to be completely sterile. Only later did it come to be accepted practice for the watch company's name to be printed on the dial, and then even later, for additional information to start taking up room on the dial.

I think it says a lot about our collective mindset as a culture now that we look at a sterile dial and think it's _missing_ something. That's some kind of commentary on the mass mind control of advertising, and on consumerism as a life style.

Some of the most beautiful vintage watches I've ever seen have been devoid of anything other than the indices and minute track. It takes a mental leap to get past the need to see branding on the dial. Once you do, you start to see watches and appreciate them - or dislike them - based solely on their design. Some of the ugliest watches I've seen in the last few years come from prestigious watch houses and have outrageous price tags. Invariably, guys have gushed over them - ugly as they are - because they come with that stratospheric price tag, and that says "I'm somebody!" We need to be confident enough to stand up and say "The emperor has no clothes!" :-d

Anyway, here's my contribution to the thread (I can't believe I've read all 21 pages!). This DG 2816 powered sub clone is _not_ the best sub homage available. It is, however, a damned nice watch for the $35 I paid for it. I bought it secondhand (thirdhand actually, as I know that it had at least two other owners prior to me) and consequently I don't know where it came from. Based on some of the other posts in this thread, I'm guessing Linglingwatches, who appears now to be defunct.

I have corrected a few little QC issues it had (misaligned hands, misaligned bezel), and regulated it. It's now -1 sec after 39 hours. The Dixmont Gangzhou movement is capable of keeping good time. I baked the dial and hands to effect a more vintage look. Water resistance I can't comment on, as I am a little suspicious of the "HRV" on the 9 o'clock side of the case. But it did come with a very nice bracelet. And the crystal is undoubtedly sapphire. The two guys who had it before me apparently wore it and weren't overly concerned about babying the watch, as evidenced by some scratching on the case and bezel. But there's nary a mark on the crystal.

The only oddity I can take issue with - the bezel turns 72 clicks in a single revolution. I'd prefer 60, or 120. Odd numbers like that seem illogical to me.

Here's my pic. Sterile as it is, I still don't see it as looking cheap... or like it came in a Happy Meal. ;-)


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

:thanks :-!

Your photo looks like the artwork from a glossy '60's magazine ad - gorgeous! I've been thinking of getting a first (real) watch for my nephew and it is starting to occur to me that one of these subs might do the trick. Not too flashy, functional, probably has some WR, and likely durable enough for a 13-yr-old kid. My wife has certainly enjoyed the Milgauss homage she swiped from me a couple months ago, and it has proven to be accurate and kid-proof as well, and still looks great.

Clair


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

I apologize if anyone thought my comments were directed towards them themselves as they were not. None of my comments were specifically directed towards members, i didnt even look at anyones names when posting i just saw the watches.

Regs I did not even say anything towards you or anyone else just the style of the watch whereas you're basically saying I do not fit your ideals which should be the CORRECT ideal. Why would I want to continue talking about this to you anyways?

My background is in cars, I am relatively new to watches and in my other hobby, brands and names are a big deal. The name brand and identity of what we have is still important. I guess its hard to explain. Its as if we wear a badge of honor for having a certain authentic, hard to find brand that can only be imported straight from japan rather than having a brand less copy of it made in china that is probably inferior in terms of quality and fit. I guess that is how I correlate the two.

Anyways that is all.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, Clair!

FWIW, a guy on another forum told me he'd read a thread about improving water resistance on these cases that have what appears to be a HRV. It involves opening the case and applying some water proof epoxy to the HRV from the inside. I think the crown and case back gaskets are probably OK.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

I think I have to agree j stuff. The Submariner is such a copied and widely-used design, that, when sold with a sterile dial, it looks cheap. That's because there exist very cheap sterile watches that try to look like a Submariner. I know; I've seen them. I also think there's value in watches having a name brand. It's not snobbery; but rather the satisfaction of knowing that the watch you bought is unique or different in some little way. To me, a sterile dial is like a brown-paper-bag worn over the head-- homogenizing.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

*More randon thoughts on branding vs. sterilization*

Apropos of nothing in particular, but this discussion reminded me of a couple situations I remember from my past which I think are interesting from a standpoint of how people have reacted to branding.

Situation 1: Back in the early 90s I had an employee who could not come to work without wearing something emblazoned with the Nike "swoosh" logo. When we asked him about this, he explained that he was a "Nike kind of guy". He actually appeared to believe that that description meant something - and I think that to him it probably did, although we at the office were at a loss to fathom what it did mean, if anything. To the rest of us, he looked like an unpaid shill for Nike, a walking billboard for a shoe company (exactly as Clair described it earlier, and I think that description is what jogged my memory). I often wonder if he's ever been able to buy a plain polo shirt in the years since then, or if he has to have a Nike shirt to this day - or if he's moved on to Izod or Abercrombie and Fitch or something else.

Situation 2: About five years ago on vacation, I bought a navy blue cotton jacket, the kind that's about the right weight for autumn weather. It was Ralph Lauren's "polo" brand and had the little logo of a polo player on horseback over the left breast. I would have preferred the jacket to be plain without the logo, but I didn't think it was too obtrusive, so I bought it anyway. Over the years, I have received numerous compliments from strangers ("Nice Polo jacket you have there!"). The thing is, it's really no different as a jacket from the kind of jacket that small service companies buy for their repair techs to wear, except that instead of "Gordon's Plumbing" on the chest, it has the polo player. But nobody sees that. They just see the logo. Without the logo, I'm guessing I never would have received a single compliment (just guessing, of course, but willing to back it up with money if there was a way to wager). And that's just plain _stupid_. It's the same freakin' jacket, logo or no logo. Probably even comes out of the same factory in Asia that produces the service tech jackets.

Situation 3: This is more an observation on my part. Sterile divers are getting kicked around here. You hardly ever hear anyone knock the classic sterile flieger B-uhr design. There's no brand on this Stowa. But you can't tell me that cheapens this classic design...


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: More randon thoughts on branding vs. sterilization*

Really good analogies :-! and I have one of those service tech jackets :-d

In an earlier post you pointed out our consumerist society and our need to advertise _everything_. I am as guilty as the next guy as I like to wear t-shirts and shorts/jeans after work. All my t-shirts have some kind of branding on them, whether it be for our council's Boy Scout camp, musical instruments, rock groups or whatever. I can't remember the last time I wore a plain t-shirt (or polo shirt for that matter). So in that context a sterile dial does seem odd. When building my watches I played around with making decal dials that had my name on them but it was easier to source sterile dials instead.

Perhaps we need a movement back to plain with no advertising...:think:


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: More randon thoughts on branding vs. sterilization*



TakesALickin said:


> You hardly ever hear anyone knock the classic sterile flieger B-uhr design. There's no brand on this Stowa. But you can't tell me that cheapens this classic design...


Amusingly enough, most people prefer their b-uhr without a brand. And will pay more for it b-)

I do however think that part of it is design. I too feel that submariner homages without text look empty (cheap is a word that has automatic negative connotations). The submariner dial somehow looks unbalanced without text - that might just be conditioning, or it might be an actual design aspect. On a B-uhr on the other hand, the negative space makes the design - it is what makes it functional.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Another aspect of this for me - particularly in regard to Rolex and Panerai homages - is that there is such a huge phake market out there that a sterile dial separates what I might wear from the phakes. I'm also the kind of guy who de-chromes cars, strips emblems off, or have minimized emblems to the point that they're virtually invisible. At least in my mind, it adds a little bit of mystery - just what the heck IS that? Still, there are folks that see things the way they want to see them. I can't tell you how many times folks have asked what year Nova my Dodge Dart was... :roll:

Just a thought here, TakesALickin, but has anyone verified that the HRV isn't actually functional? I was surprised to find a functional spring-loaded crown on one of my pam homages, and not an upper end one, either. Just wondering...

Clair


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: More randon thoughts on branding vs. sterilization*



zippofan said:


> In an earlier post you pointed out our consumerist society and our need to advertise _everything_. I am as guilty as the next guy as I like to wear t-shirts and shorts/jeans after work. All my t-shirts have some kind of branding on them, whether it be for our council's Boy Scout camp, musical instruments, rock groups or whatever. I can't remember the last time I wore a plain t-shirt (or polo shirt for that matter).


I'm reminded now of another situation. My son dropped by the house tonight to pick up a few of his things that are still clogging my closets - he's in the process of moving out. We dragged out a couple of boxes of clothes that have been here since before he deployed to Afghanistan over a year ago. What the boxes contained was a lot of the kind of clothes that he used to insist on - ratty, nicked up stuff that he bought from Abercrombie and Fitch and for which he paid top dollar.

What I recall most vividly about that period in his life is that he would pay full retail for the A&F stuff, wear it for a few months and then take it to the second hand store where they would give him pennies on the dollar. I asked him why he wouldn't just buy ratty, nicked up stuff at Goodwill to start with? He could get it there for $3 per shirt, instead of $50 per shirt, and apart from the branding, it was indistinguishable from the A&F stuff - both garments were obviously used and badly worn.

That's part of the damage that branding does to our society. We should be saving our money, and building a nest egg for retirement, instead of overpaying for branded items that Madison Avenue has duped us into believing that we need to validate our existence.

I was born in the late 50s and came to consciousness during the Kennedy era. It was a time when there was a general sense that the US as a country was a world leader - and that we as citizens had a duty to give back to our communities. That heightened social consciousness demanded that we define ourselves by _what we did with our lives_ - *not* by the things that we bought.

Who are we today? Slaves to materialism. Think about that the next time you look at some high dollar item that really fails to deliver much other than a logo for the price tag its seller has attached to it.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: More randon thoughts on branding vs. sterilization*



GuySie said:


> The submariner dial somehow looks unbalanced without text - that might just be conditioning, or it might be an actual design aspect.


I think it _is_ conditioning. I've been wearing this sterile sub for two weeks, and the longer I wear it, the more natural it seems. Really, I'm looking at less than one square inch of empty real estate on this watch dial. I've gotten used to it pretty quick. For what I was willing to pay, it could say "Alpha" or "Invicta", right? I'm happier with nothing at all.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm really happy with this, but it's because I built it myself. 










For a very short period I had thought of finding someone/someplace that could do a silkscreen or stamp with my name, but found I preferred it just as it is.

This one on the other hand is a bit of a conundrum:










Primarily because it is NOT a Zodiac, it only uses a NOS Zodiac Silver Point auto diver dial that fit the case I had perfectly.

I deliberately tried to differentiate them from the standard sub homage by using slightly different hands, like the Tudor Ranger style hands on the first, and the Zodiac 'shovel' second hand on the second watch.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> Another aspect of this for me - particularly in regard to Rolex and Panerai homages - is that there is such a huge phake market out there that a sterile dial separates what I might wear from the phakes. I'm also the kind of guy who de-chromes cars, strips emblems off, or have minimized emblems to the point that they're virtually invisible. At least in my mind, it adds a little bit of mystery...


Preachin' to the choir there, Clair, preachin' to the choir.... ;-) I think the reason my collection contains names like Precista, Ocean7, and Marathon is precisely because they're names that are unknown to the non-WIS consumer. There's nary a Breitling, Omega, or Rolex in my watchbox.



TicTocTach said:


> Just a thought here, TakesALickin, but has anyone verified that the HRV isn't actually functional? I was surprised to find a functional spring-loaded crown on one of my pam homages, and not an upper end one, either. Just wondering...


Honestly, I'm just relying on second hand info on this one. I suppose I could take the watch out in the rain and see what happens. What might be best would be to take the dial and movement out first, and then expose the watch to moisture. That way, if it leaks, I'm not out the cost of replacement parts. Easy enough to do, and it may just have moved to the top of my list of interesting things to do with my watches next week... :-d


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: More randon thoughts on branding vs. sterilization*



TakesALickin said:


> I think it _is_ conditioning. I've been wearing this sterile sub for two weeks, and the longer I wear it, the more natural it seems.


I've had my sterile PVD sub for a few months now and it's yet to seem natural :roll: but it looks fine though ;-)


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

*Re: More randon thoughts on branding vs. sterilization*



> Situation 3: This is more an observation on my part. Sterile divers are getting kicked around here. You hardly ever hear anyone knock the classic sterile flieger B-uhr design. There's no brand on this Stowa. But you can't tell me that cheapens this classic design...


True. But you don't see plastic B-uhr homages at the Dollar Tree.
I think the situation with sterile watches is slightly exacerbated when it is a sterile Submariner homage. The clean design leaves a ton of empty space that needs to and should be filled by text of some type, and the design is so very copied. Which makes, to my mind's eye, them look cheaper.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: More randon thoughts on branding vs. sterilization*

Well, we're all different. C'est la vie!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

TicTocTach said:


> ... I've been thinking of getting a first (real) watch for my nephew and it is starting to occur to me that one of these subs might do the trick. Not too flashy, functional, probably has some WR, and likely durable enough for a 13-yr-old kid....


My very first watch, circa 1973 (the summer that LIVE AND LET DIE came out), was a Timex looks-like-diver, as I wanted a sort of James Bond watch. Quite a rugged little wind-up.

Wish I still had that ... as a teen I dismantled it to understand what was in it. o|

As someone who has de-badged my Acura TSX (Euro and JDM Accord), I suppose I share some of the "sterile" interest. In that case, the glued-on badges on the left and right of the trunk lid not only branded it as an American model, but were the only things on the car that weren't symmetrical. Besides, I didn't see a need to have my car say "Acura" in 3 spots on the rear ... the one nice badge was sufficient.

I think what may look a little odd on the fully sterile dials is the lack of technical information: depth rating, "Automatic" (words like "Diver" or "Professional" don't really impart new information, do they?), "[country]-Made." I agree, the way that brand, marque, and logo have become objects of desire is quite sad. _Frontline_ (PBS, US tv network) had great shows on these topics, "The Persuaders" and "The Merchants of Cool." Very chilling stuff, how product marketers use psychology and deft manipulation of consumerism to promote their brands and, naturally, make a mint. Those who haven't read William Gibson's PATTERN RECOGNITION might enjoy his take on the proliferation of "labels."

I think those who like the sterile dials have good reason ... it pares the design down to just what's needed. And frankly, the seminal Submariner and Fifty Fathom designs were just that: simple, utilitarian, elegant. My own tastes to dive and military watches is very much one of "just the functional, no unnecessary adornment," partly because there were real tools for real aviation/maritime work. YMMV.

On another forum, a WIS (Rolex owner) has an anecdote in which he complimented a stranger on his Rollie, "Nice Daytona." The other schmuck got rather irate and pronounced, "It's a Rolex!" I still chuckle at that one.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

Chromejob said:


> I think what may look a little odd on the fully sterile dials is the lack of technical information: depth rating, "Automatic" (words like "Diver" or "Professional" don't really impart new information, do they?), "[country]-Made." I agree, the way that brand, marque, and logo have become objects of desire is quite sad.


Granted, the addition of technical info would not be objectionable, and would even add to the toolishness of the sterile dial. I kind of wish my watch had that marking on the dial.

When I think about it now, my clothing for the last few years has pretty consistently been some jeans from Target (they sell a brand called "Rustler" that has no tags or logos visible on the outside of the pants), and a plain black tee shirt. I think subconsciously I've been rejecting marketing. But beyond that, when I wear stripped down clothes the only thing I have on that draws attention is my watch. And that's kind of what I want.

My first watch was a Timex sub-alike too, 1969. I loved that thing, and it had great lume, surprisingly enough. I didn't even know what a Rolex _was_ at the time - I was only 12. I was a little disappointed later in life to discover that my life long love of the sub design was equated by some people to a kind of "wannabe" mentality. I just liked the design, because that was the way I had been introduced to it as a kid. It was, first and foremost, a cool watch - not "a cool watch that looked like a Rolex". I appreciated the watch in its baseline, essential form. And I think that's why I like the sterile subs now.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

> I agree, the way that brand, marque, and logo have become objects of desire is quite sad.


It's not that I desire any particular brand, marque, or logo. It's just that I desire _a _brand, marque, or logo.
Look at my signature. There's two watches that people know to be "nice" watches- a Tissot and a Breitling. Both have high sentimental value, and I consider the latter to be good value for money. Then there's Hamilton, which people have, to a large degree, forgotten. Quartz beaters from well-known brands for quartz beaters, and 3 Orient and 1 Alpha. Almost half of my collection is from brands unknown.
But these brands, unknown as they are, are still brands. When somebody says, "cool watch" or "which watch are you wearing?" I can answer, "oh, an Orient" instead of "oh, a sterile homage to the Rolex submariner that I found on eBay." I can look at my watch and think about all the connotations, positive and negative, that come with the brand (as many of you know, I won't buy a Seiko because I don't like some of the personal connotations of the brand, but I'd buy another Tissot because, even though they're not the best value, I have happy memories associated with a Tissot). 
I don't care that much about branding. I'm not as affected by Madison avenue as some might believe. I wear store-brand shirts half the time. I support lesser-known and microbrew watch companies. But doing so doesn't mean that I don't wear or buy from more-known companies. Today, I wore a Polo Ralph Lauren button-down, Sperry boat shoes, and a Breitling watch. Not because I cared about being seen with a pony on my chest, but because the button-down was good looking, well-fitting, and well-made, the shoes are comfortable and practical, and the watch is durable, accurate, comfortable, and handsome.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

TakesALickin said:


> ... I didn't even know what a Rolex was at the time - I was only12. I was a little disappointed later in life to discover that my life long love of the sub design, was equated by some people to some kind of "wannabe" mentality. I just liked the design, because that was the way I had been introduced to it as a kid. It was, first and foremost, a cool watch - not "a cool watch that looked like a Rolex". I appreciated the watch in its baseline, essential form. And I think that's why I like the sterile subs now.


Ditto. Though I learned a few years later that Bond wore a Rolex (with the bright luminescent numerals you could see at night) in the books. In the movies, it was basically just a manly watch that you could get your geiger counter with (Dr. No), or see when the bomb was going to go off (From Russia With Love, Goldfinger).

I forgot that Fleigers, MPs, and other military-influenced watches have had very functional dial markings ... (T) ... the arrow ... moisture discs,... etc.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

H3O+ said:


> When somebody says, "cool watch" or "which watch are you wearing?" I can answer, "oh, an Orient" instead of "oh, a sterile homage to the Rolex submariner that I found on eBay."


If someone says that to me re: my sterile sub, I'm going to respond, "It's a Chinese watch I built from kit".

It's true enough, as 1) all the parts in the watch are available for sale separately, and 2) I've had the watch disassembled and re-assembled it myself.

If someone gave me that reply, I'd find that a FAR more interesting conversation starter than any reference to any brand.

That's just me, YMMV.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I love saying, "I built it". I get more stares and incredulous glances that way. It also shows me who is interested in watches if they continue to ask questions about it.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

+1 :-!

"Oh, it's just a little something I put together..."

Which is usually followed by "Wow, can you make one for me?" That's when I've got to tell them I only work for me because the labor is so unreliable.

C


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Even an unusual watch (with markings) like this or this  can start interesting conversations, particularly when (like the first) there have been modifications made.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> +1 :-!
> 
> "Oh, it's just a little something I put together..."
> 
> ...


+1! I've destroyed my fair share of watches too! :-d


----------



## AH3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Do all of the Invicta 8926c watches have "Invicta" engraved on the side of the case? I've only seen several at the store and all of them had the engraving, so I was wondering if it's standard or if you can get it just plain.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

Every one I've ever owned (three now) has had it. I can't recall ever seeing one without it. Maybe someone else has?


----------



## eddie8224 (Jan 6, 2009)

The one I own and all others I have seen have the INVICTA on the side of the case. I didn't like it at first, but now I think it "adds" to the watch and think it looks good on the side.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Ewwwww. Takes Invictas off my sonar scope, then. I don't need branding all over my watch. Dial, crown and clasp is enough for my taste.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> Ewwwww. Takes Invictas off my sonar scope, then. I don't need branding all over my watch. Dial, crown and clasp is enough for my taste.


Nah, it's barely noticeable IRL, unless you're staring at the side of the case. The payoff is a super high quality homage at a very low price-- just got mine yesterday, and it rocks:


----------



## jpham792 (Aug 29, 2009)

Finally received my Rouhelena Sub Homage and it is a beauty. The case is nicely machined and has a nice heft and the bezel is 120 clicks and quite sturdy. Honestly I was not expecting much out of the watch but I got it for a song on the FS forum and the best part is it has a genuine ETA 2836-2 inside! I sent the watch over the Jay at MotorCityWatchWorks who installed snowflake hands and removed the cyclops. Thumbs up to Rouhelena and Jay!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

jpham792 said:


> ... I sent the watch over [to] Jay at MotorCityWatchWorks who installed snowflake hands and removed the cyclops. Thumbs up to Rouhelena and Jay!


AKA sea serpent hands? Nice looking all the same, thanks for sharing.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

jpham792 said:


> Finally received my Rouhelena Sub Homage and it is a beauty. The case is nicely machined and has a nice heft and the bezel is 120 clicks and quite sturdy. Honestly I was not expecting much out of the watch but I got it for a song on the FS forum and the best part is it has a genuine ETA 2836-2 inside! I sent the watch over the Jay at MotorCityWatchWorks who installed snowflake hands and removed the cyclops. Thumbs up to Rouhelena and Jay!


Very nice indeed! Been waiting to see how that one turned out.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Just so it's in this thread...details here (roughly $50 from Taobao or Taobao linked sellers on Ebay)

Is it the best? Almost certainly not--but it's decent.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome addition to the thread, Ron. Thanks for including it. I like the hour index at 12. More Omega SMP than Sub, but it adds a distinctive note to this homage.

And, of course, it looks great on the Bond NATO!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

The hands on the Shanghai look like they're borrowed from another model. Hour and minutes are kind of stubby, the sweep second is way too short (should reach the chapter ring to be useful). Meaning ... it's a great project watch to mod. It would indeed look spiffy with Omega SM style sword hands.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> Hour and minutes are kind of stubby, the sweep second is way too short (should reach the chapter ring to be useful).




Could be borrowed, but there's every possibility that they're just normal, at least: normal design for Shanghai. Chinese hour and minute hands have historically been short as is evidenced by any number of examples back at the AMCH/PR

here's just one example:


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

I just purchased the manbushie Sterile Sub for $ 86 delivered if you register on his site for wholesale pricing. The watch is basically the Sterile version of the "branded" subs you see out there. It is about $ 12 to $ 40 less than the Branded version and is a good value. I like the sterile face on the Sub and the B & R sterile homages. After shopping around I found you are getting the same watch for 10 to 30 % off the same watch that has "branding". 

If you want to see the same watch I have go to Ebay and do a search for " Parnis Submariner ". I did not get the watch from that Ebay Dealer but his movies if very good and shows great detail on the watch . He also charges more for the same watch.

The good things are the Cyclops magnifies the date so you can read it if you are a older folk like me ( 2.5 mag) . Many cheaper models don't magnify much. The bezel is ceramic and has 120 click and lines up perfect at the 12 o'clock mark. The bracelet has polished ceneter links but I used a 3m pad to make the whole bracelet brushed (easy to do). The Clasp is the SAME one that is on the "Branded" versions you see. You think it is the Glidelock version but it is really a "Flip Lock" that looks exactly like the Glidelock. The problem is there no micro adjustments in the clasp and you have to size the bracelet by removing links and hoping it feel right. The Older Bracelet style had many microadjustments. The New REAL Glidelock version has many fine adjustments as well. I took a look at the "branded" versions of this watch i have and they are the same fliplock. DOn't assume you are getting the Glidelock. I am fortunate as i have Two extra Real glidelocks from a homage "DEEP SEA". It is a perfect swap and I am now happy. 

I am very happy with the 2813 movement. It keeps great time and the datewheel works great and is lined up. The Cyclops is 95 % lined up but it is really hard to tell unless you stare at it (NITPICKING). 

It is a nice watch. I amy buy a second and swap the clasp with it as well. 

Sincerely,

Steve:-!


----------



## samhain (Jul 6, 2010)

lots of really good examples chaps, thanks very much and helpful to someone starting out.

Can some give me 3 or 4 examples of the best homages that are 42mm and bigger. Preferrably with a name on the dial.

Thanks kindly

Stewart


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

samhain said:


> lots of really good examples chaps, thanks very much and helpful to someone starting out.
> 
> Can some give me 3 or 4 examples of the best homages that are 42mm and bigger. Preferrably with a name on the dial.
> 
> ...


The Steinhart Ocean-1 or Robert Poseidon spring to mind.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

A friend of mine has the correct bracelet and clasp on his watch that costs about $20 and is otherwise the same. the screw pins are larger and won't strip out like mine have. Lucky for me I had a few spares after removing a few links to size. I also found my older syle sub (no ceramic bezel and smaller and older syle bracelet). The pins are much better on this one and it is lighter. There are quite a lot of these out there and I am considering going this route next time. If Mancushi improves the bracelet clasp and the bracelt overall 9 weak thin pins) then i would say go for it or if you plan on removing the bracelt to wear on a NATO fine.

Steve


----------



## samhain (Jul 6, 2010)

Dont want to go daft on cost so have bought an Invicta to scratch the itch


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

I have had good luck with Invicta. I have a Oris Homage and it always gets good comments. My friends homage that is about $ 20 more than mine has better endlinks also that come right up to the watch bezel. Either my bracelet endlinks are not uniform or the holes in the watch for the Lugs are not uniform. i am sure it is the endlinks as one set is lower thatn the other and protrudes in the opposite direction. It is still a nice watch for the $ and Has kep decnt time so far. I may have to regulate it in the next few months but want it to break in. I would rather regulate once than twice.

Oh yes, The other Homage my friend has has the bracelet completey brushed so there is no polished shinny links in the center. The sides of the links are polished however. So if you see a homage of "R" that has polished centre links i would check it out carefully as well as the clasp.

Steve


----------



## braza-box (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,

In my opinion, the Invicta 4469 is a serious candidate.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

8926c rocks-- (but I like the gen sub better). Crappy cell phone pic:


----------



## jiber172r (Apr 4, 2008)

IMO, the new Parnis Sub is the best. I made a thread about it here: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/parnis-submariner-best-ceramic-sub-homeage-yet-441041.html


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

My Steinhart Ocean One leaks like mad. Forget 1000ft. I can't even wash dishes in it.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, Joe,
Have you checked the gaskets? Gotta be something strange, and it doesn't take much with tiny crown gaskets.

How you been, man? It's been a while.

Clair


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Clair!

Yes, I found the perfect watch and haven't been "watching" for a while.

I thought about sending it off the Gunter but that probably won't happen. I have not had the back off it so I don't know what's going on.

People around here want 100 bucks to just pressure test it. I KNOW it leaks badly. I can't even wash it that water does not get inside and it's not just condensation either, we're talking WATER.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd skip the pressure test and just have someone pull the caseback off so they can pop the crown/stem out. Other than something that might be on the crystal side, those will be your main gasket locations - and leak sources. Not knowing how the crown is set up, there's likely a gasket under the crown itself, as well as an o-ring on the stem or stem tube. These are all TINY, as you might imagine, and easy to booger up. The caseback gasket is probably a thin o-ring that could also get folded or mashed, but those are easier to spot and work with. Probably $5 in parts and $20 in labor, excluding the pressure test.

Clair


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Clair, where would I take it around here?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Heck, I don't know. All the folks I know who are even willing to open up a watch are on the west side of FTW, and that's not much help for you. If I had any of those parts on hand, I'd be willing to look at it for you, but there's not much point in that if I can't fix anything for you. Google shows several when I search "watch repair dallas", no idea if any are worth a flip. Fastfix has a shop in Plano and the Galleria, maybe worth a call...

Clair


----------



## jlacy76 (Dec 26, 2009)

It's probably not worth fixing.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Send it to me, I'll make use of it. ;-)


----------



## orangemonster (Oct 30, 2008)

I had a few invictas. Yes there nice but really not keepers say three years after owning them. One or two failed on me. Myota movement has not been my pick. Seiko makes a few divers non mechanicals I would rather have. Plus you spare yourself of the nasty invicta lettering on side case. I did see helbro at big 5 stores $29 looked similar to invicta minus obvious better metal.


----------



## Manburg (Aug 10, 2010)

Please allow me to join the masses in my homage to the Submariner.

For £84 shipped, this is a steal |>


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

A classic. Great job.




























~ross


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

If you're going to go for the Invicta 8926C (coin edge bezel) sub-alike, with the MIyota movement that only winds one direction, why not spring a little more for an Orient 2ER00001B (or 2ER00002D (blue dial), or 2ER00003B (two-tone black dial), or 2ER00004D (two-tone blue dial)) for a wee bit more. You get an in-house produced Orient movement. From accounts of those who have one, the bracelet and case are good VFM. (No, I'm not shilling for them, and do not own any Orient diver at present.)

I'm going on the idea that this thread is about "best" or "best for money," not "cheapest." Mea culpa if I'm off-base here.

:think: Of the Invictas, for me, it was either 9937OB (coin edge, or "original bezel"), or nothing. Better, Swiss movement, higher beat rate. Ergo, preferable to the Orient that costs 1/2 as much.


----------



## newkid (Feb 8, 2006)

My Steinhart 39mm Ocean 1 is an Submariner homage and a first rate watch is its' own right. 

N.K.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

How about this one from Helenarou? Waiting to hear a review but LOVE the Snowflake look.


----------



## tdunn (May 28, 2010)

I personally think this Steinhart ocean one vintage is pretty hard to beat as far as a homage goes, i like the fact its not trying to imimtate a modern sub but rather it has a 70's look and feel about it ( roger moore/live and let die any one - only thing is the bezel on this one cant be used as a circular saw )


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

As I posted above, I got a couple of the invictas, which are nice. But the Parnis is much truer to the gen (forgetting about the ceramic bezel, which the invicta were not modeled after). The main problem, for me, which the 8926 and 8928 family is that the numbers/markers are quite a bit smaller then the gens, and the bezel is thinner. This gives the watch a less substantial appearance. It is not obvious in pics, because the magnification of the pics compensates, but IRL these watches have a more delicate appearance then the actual subs. Still nice watches though, and without a side-by-side, not a major issue.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

newkid said:


> My Steinhart 39mm Ocean 1 is an Submariner homage and a first rate watch is its' own right.





tdunn said:


> I personally think this Steinhart ocean one vintage is pretty hard to beat as far as a homage goes, i like the fact its not trying to imimtate a modern sub but rather it has a 70's look and feel about it ( roger moore/live and let die any one - only thing is the bezel on this one cant be used as a circular saw )


5513 homages rock...


----------



## Claus Moeller (Jun 24, 2009)

This is an Alpha watcs, bezel, dial and strap from Ebay.. -Removed logo on back of watch and crown.. -Baked dial and hands for 20 mins.. -Perfect if I may say so myself..


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello all, 

What's the smallest size I can get in a black faced one?

I want one like James Bond. 

Size? Hopefully 36mm


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Smallest I've seen is 39mm from Debaufre or Robert. Tudor (Rolex plebian line) made a mini-Sub. Not sure the exact dimensions, but probably much closer to 36mm than 40+. I've seen them on eBay from time to time, but be careful and buy the seller (as they say), not the deal. The Tudor will also likely be quite a bit more expensive than the Debaufre or Robert.

Good hunting!


----------



## eephus (Dec 5, 2008)

Sandoz used to sell a 37mm version with a 2824 mvmt but they now all show as unavailable on PMWC. You may be able to find one on eBay or another Asian source. I've seen them listed as "boy's size" if that's any help.


----------



## RandyB450 (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's mine. Kinda battered but keeps great time. Omega movement, needs a little TLC.


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

Orient 2er is great




















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## NN_ (Sep 22, 2010)

I bet this is he cheapest "kind of" sub homage. Got it for $25 shipped. Wear it for 2 years already for 3-4 days a week, I have also swam with it and still works fine.


----------



## NN_ (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## hobscrk777 (Jul 6, 2010)

j stuff said:


> Orient 2er is great


[/QUOTE]

Did you mod the crystal to remove the cyclops/magnifier?


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

I would not call this a submariner homage. It looks wayyyyyyyy too different. about the only similarity is that it has numbers on the bezel.. which is not even a bezel.



NN_ said:


>


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry, thats not my watch but you can find the owner in the Orient forum section. But yes the cyclops looks like it was either removed or the crystal changed.

Did you mod the crystal to remove the cyclops/magnifier?[/QUOTE]


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> If you're going to go for the Invicta 8926C (coin edge bezel) sub-alike, with the MIyota movement that only winds one direction, why not spring a little more for an Orient 2ER00001B (or 2ER00002D (blue dial), or 2ER00003B (two-tone black dial), or 2ER00004D (two-tone blue dial)) for a wee bit more. You get an in-house produced Orient movement. From accounts of those who have one, the bracelet and case are good VFM. (No, I'm not shilling for them, and do not own any Orient diver at present.)
> 
> I'm going on the idea that this thread is about "best" or "best for money," not "cheapest." Mea culpa if I'm off-base here.
> 
> :think: Of the Invictas, for me, it was either 9937OB (coin edge, or "original bezel"), or nothing. Better, Swiss movement, higher beat rate. Ergo, preferable to the Orient that costs 1/2 as much.


Because the Miyota's are kicka$$ movements, and plenty good enough. Being in-house and winding in two directions is cooler, but not everyone needs it in every watch. If you want to mess around with a bunch of cheap watches, it may not be worth the extra few bucks for the Orient. Just depends on the person, and what they are going after.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Fair enough. I was neither shilling for Orient or trying to stomp on the Miyota-based Invicta ... just comparing. The topic thread is "Best Submariner Homage" not "Cheapest Submariner Homage."


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

Cheapest id go for the invicta quartz (if that was what i was looking for)

but i got the orient automatic 2er, love it :-!


----------



## Citizen-K (Oct 1, 2010)

Haven't seen one of these in here yet...

Dakota Berenger Q3 25788, 25779, 25760

https://dakota.webfeatsecurity.com/chosenwatch.aspx?ProdID=539

You can get them for %25 off that price at the mall shops.

It's got a screw in crown, 10 year warranty, 1000 ft. WR, 10 year battery and quartz movement. A lot to like there...I might pick one up today. If so I'll post a review.

CK


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

interesting find K.

Bezel reminds me a bit of a blancpain.


----------



## Citizen-K (Oct 1, 2010)

j stuff said:


> interesting find K.
> 
> Bezel reminds me a bit of a blancpain.


I looked at them at the mall boutique yesterday. The watch itself looks good in person, the band however does not. The plating looks too shiny. Even the "polished" part of the all SS model looks like it's plated in shiny metal, which will eventually rub off. If they would have went with the brushed look throughout it would have been much better.

I'm sure I'll eventually get the black dial SS model and replace the band with a nato. I like the idea of having a sub-like quartz around that can survive my weekend excursions to the lake.

CK


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Citizen-K said:


> Haven't seen one of these in here yet...
> 
> Dakota Berenger Q3 25788, 25779, 25760


Someone wearing one here.

I did a "Duuuuuh" for a few mins until I realized there's a Dakota shop in a nearby mall. Did a spring bar replacement on a band for me a few months ago.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

j stuff said:


> I would not call this a submariner homage. It looks wayyyyyyyy too different. about the only similarity is that it has numbers on the bezel.. which is not even a bezel.


Agree not close being a sub-homage but a very cool watch on it's own


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

You want a cheap sub, the best I've found so far is the Timex:










I will check out that Dakota though. They made my BSA 100th anniversary automatic for the Scouts and it is a great watch (Miyota movement)!


----------



## Citizen-K (Oct 1, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Someone wearing one here.
> 
> I did a "Duuuuuh" for a few mins until I realized there's a Dakota shop in a nearby mall. Did a spring bar replacement on a band for me a few months ago.


Wow good find...that pic looks better than the one that I saw in the boutique the other day. May have to have another look...

CK


----------



## Hans_NL (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll vote for Reginald b-) as they're dirt cheap. At about 25 bucks a piece I got this:










or this (note the 'Swiss Made' lie @ 6):










Sounds about right to me for a copied-to-death design :-d


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

May I contribute as well, gentlemen?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ryan Alden said:


> May I contribute as well, gentlemen?


Most definitely! There are not enough Steinharts on this thread. Yours is a pristine example, and an beautiful photograph. :-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Most definitely! There are not enough Steinharts on this thread. Yours is a pristine example, and an beautiful photograph. :-!


Hi mate, thanks for the kind words. I think Steinhart offer good value for the money, and one really should appreciate it's built. I read somewhere around here that Robert Uhren is also offer nice value. I can't resist! o|


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)

I just purchased a manbushie Sterile Sub without the cyclops. Its been getting quite a bit of wrist time lately. It'll have to do until i can afford the real thing (which will likely be never).


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

mikewoods said:


> I just purchased a manbushie Sterile Sub without the cyclops. Its been getting quite a bit of wrist time lately. It'll have to do until i can afford the real thing (which will likely be never).


Got any pics?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have just posted this photo comparison thread between my Rolex Submariner 14060M and my Invicta 8926c.

In my opinion the Invicta 8926c remains the best available option for a <$100 Submariner Homage.


----------



## Dule (Oct 22, 2010)

$9.99 free delivery!


----------



## jonhcox (Oct 21, 2010)

Fellas,

First off, hope everyone here is well. This is my third post and I have what is probably a standard question. I have a few hundred to spend from a quick freelance job and I'd like to get a decent Submariner Homage to wear as a daily watch. I have had an Invicta 8926ob for about 8 years and it's done well, but it is showing the unfortunate results of neglect- the crystal is scratched, the bezel insert is worn and the bracelet is also covered with light, but noticeable scratches. If it were possible I would award it the watch equivalent of a purple heart. I would like to get sapphire crystal if possible.

I have looked at a few examples- the Invicta 9937ob, a sterile dial ceramic bezel sub by Voow via eBay, and a ceramic dial sub from Manbushijie. I know Invicta of late has had some issues with QC and customer service but I still like the product and have seen and held the 9937ob and it feels sturdy- sturdier than my 8926. The watch from Voow appears to look very nice, has a decent movement, sapphire crystal, the ceramic bezel and is rated to wear for swimming. I contacted the seller and he said the watch is rated for swimming, showering, etc. The sterile dial from Manbushijie looks almost identical to the Voow but he says that the watches are not rated for water. Manbushijie has a pretty decent reputation here on the site as far as backing up his product.

I am familiar with Invicta and I know what I am getting. My question is- has anyone bought from Manbushijie and had good success with their purchase? I can get both the sapphire'd black dial sub and the GMT from Manbushijie for what I would pay for the Invicta. My other question is- what are the thoughts on the Voow? Looks good, water rated, ceramic bezel is a plus and it has a sapphire crystal (or he says it does). Again, it costs half of what the Invicta does. So is the Invicta 9937 _that_ much better? I am familiar with Steinhart etc, but they are priced beyond my immediate budget.

Thanks for the opinions, gents and ladies.

Jon


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Welcome, jonhcox! 

Among those you are considering, I would definitely choose the Invicta 9937ob. It will be styled similarly (if not exactly) like your sturdy 8926ob, but with the upgrade to Sapphire crystal, Swiss movement, and I believe screwed-in endlinks. Additionally, it will have 200m water resistancy that the Asian models (Voow and Manbushijie) don't.

You could also look at the Momentum Aquamatic II for less than $400. Momentum is a great Canadian company and their watches are well made.

Keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey guys....I was looking for a Sub homage and came across this thread. Glad to see this thing is still going. The Submariner is the watch that got me into watches. Unfortunately, it's more than I want to spend at the moment, and I don't see myself sticking coins in the piggy bank until I'm ready to buy, so I want to add an homage to my collection. Another complication is that I have larger wrists and anything under 42mm looks ridiculously small on me. Even 42 can look a little small. 43 or 44 is best, but I'll settle for 42.

I read through about 20 pages, and I've got a few in mind. I'm thinking:

Debaufre Ocean 1:










Seiko 007:










(And if you guys knew me well, you'd know that it would take a big leap for me to get another Seiko, but it's intriguing, not a 100% copy, and still very good looking)

And of course, MKII is in the mix, but at a higher price point.

Any suggestions? Words of advice? Guidance?


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with Fullers -- Of your choices the 9937 is the way to go. I had the Manbushijie sterile sub and when I opened the caseback to inspect the movement I found RUST (when it was brand new to me). Also found rust on the bracelet and overall poor quality. The spring bars were even poor quality, with the tips stripped and barely able to function. I would not buy from Manbushijie.

Here's the thread on the rust: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/manbushijie-sterile-sub-movement-pictures-rust-299638.html

~Ross


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Raza said:


> Hey guys....I was looking for a Sub homage and came across this thread. Glad to see this thing is still going. The Submariner is the watch that got me into watches. Unfortunately, it's more than I want to spend at the moment, and I don't see myself sticking coins in the piggy bank until I'm ready to buy, so I want to add an homage to my collection. Another complication is that I have larger wrists and anything under 42mm looks ridiculously small on me. Even 42 can look a little small. 43 or 44 is best, but I'll settle for 42.
> 
> I read through about 20 pages, and I've got a few in mind. I'm thinking:
> 
> Debaufre Ocean 1:


My vote is for the Debaufre! It is a lot of watch for the money. b-)|>


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, it looks really good. I love the black dial/green bezel (though, oddly enough, I don't like that combination on the actual Submariner, but I like the green dial/bezel).

Although, I still don't know how to pronounce it. "Deh boe fray"? "Dey baw fre"?


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Welcome, jonhcox!
> 
> Among those you are considering, I would definitely choose the Invicta 9937ob. It will be styled similarly (if not exactly) like your sturdy 8926ob, but with the upgrade to Sapphire crystal, Swiss movement, and I believe screwed-in endlinks. Additionally, it will have 200m water resistancy that the Asian models (Voow and Manbushijie) don't.
> 
> ...


If I were to buy another sub homage it would be the St Moritz/Momentum. Great watches for the money :-!


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

I absolutely love my Invicta 8926. You can't beat this watch for the money! You can typically find them new for $75. Why buy a homage with a chinese movement when you can have the Invicta with Miyota 8215 movement, 200 meter resistance, exhibit case back and solid feeling bracelet, not to mention a very nice presentation box. The Miyota movement can be hand wound (unlike most seikos) which is nice when you're not wearing it daily. I've started wearing my Invicta daily for the past 3 weeks, it's only off my wrist while I'm at the gym, and currently running about +7 seconds per day. Not bad for a $75 watch!

My only complaints: it does lack a diver's extension and the center links are polished, wish they were brushed.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

jonhcox said:


> ..... I would like to get sapphire crystal if possible.
> 
> I have looked at a few examples- the Invicta 9937ob....
> 
> ...


I'm a new boy here too & I'm interested in getting the best Sub homage I can as well [many seem to think the same]. I'm wearing an Invicta 9937c right now & I have two things for you to think about..........

1. Mine runs a constant 20 seconds fast per day which doesn't seem good enough for a Swiss movement to me [I have a Citizen & an Orient dive watch, both of which cost half of what the Invicta did & both keep better time].

2. The crystay isn't Saphire it's FlameFusion [saphire coated] & the cyclops has scratched after onlt 8 months wear, so I doubt that the cyclops is anything but mineral crystal!

It looks & feels good & I've swum & snorkeled in it without the slightest problem, but if I knew back in February what I've learned off this forum in the last few days I'd save a little more & get a Debaufre or Steinhart or maybe [because the 39mm might be a better size for me] a Robert Poseidon [which I'm hoping to do for my birthday in January].

I'm not Invicta bashing, but I thought that mine would be Saphire crystal [including cyclops] that would never scratch & the Swiss movement would be great out of the box and sadley I was wrong.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

Johncox, just an update for you. Vampirica has informed me [in another thread where I'm asking for info about Debaufre watches] that the cyclops on the Debaufre Ocean 1 is hardened glass not saphire, so maybe the Invicta 9937 isn't as disapointing in this area as I thought.

Also, it has occured to me, that if you want it to look like a Rolly Sub then try for the coin edge bezel as mine is [I managed to find mine on US Ebay back in Feb this year].


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)

here is a shot of my Sterile Sub.


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

jonhcox said:


> Fellas,
> 
> First off, hope everyone here is well. This is my third post and I have what is probably a standard question. I have a few hundred to spend from a quick freelance job and I'd like to get a decent Submariner Homage to wear as a daily watch. I have had an Invicta 8926ob for about 8 years and it's done well, but it is showing the unfortunate results of neglect- the crystal is scratched, the bezel insert is worn and the bracelet is also covered with light, but noticeable scratches. If it were possible I would award it the watch equivalent of a purple heart. I would like to get sapphire crystal if possible.
> 
> ...


Manbushijie's CS is much better then Invicta, but his QC is even worse. I have purchases 2 watches from him, and they both had significant defects. He does fix/exchange though, and pays for shipping both ways. Hassle though.

Never really had an issue with my several Invictas, but their CS is well known to suck canal water, and issues are commonly reported on WUS.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Major Morgan said:


> I'm a new boy here too & I'm interested in getting the best Sub homage I can as well [many seem to think the same]. I'm wearing an Invicta 9937c right now & I have two things for you to think about..........
> 
> 1. Mine runs a constant 20 seconds fast per day which doesn't seem good enough for a Swiss movement to me [I have a Citizen & an Orient dive watch, both of which cost half of what the Invicta did & both keep better time].
> 
> ...


Welcome to WatchUSeek :-! A watchmaker could get your sub within a few seconds a day during a short visit. Or you could adjust it yourself as it isn't difficult, but a watchmaker will make sure the gaskets and WR are still good.

Cheers,
Zippofan


----------



## the_old_curmudgeon (Sep 6, 2009)

Major Morgan said:


> I'm a new boy here too & I'm interested in getting the best Sub homage I can as well [many seem to think the same]. I'm wearing an Invicta 9937c right now & I have two things for you to think about..........
> 
> 1. Mine runs a constant 20 seconds fast per day which doesn't seem good enough for a Swiss movement to me [I have a Citizen & an Orient dive watch, both of which cost half of what the Invicta did & both keep better time].
> 
> ...


In case you didn't realize it, you can also get a Debaufre in 39mm. There are a few differences like the dials and the bracelet on the Robert Uhren not having the name engraved on it, but they look essentially the same.


----------



## Dule (Oct 22, 2010)

You could fiddle about with this, maybe change the quartz to an auto, and it's just £13.99 on ebay.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

zippofan said:


> Welcome to WatchUSeek :-! A watchmaker could get your sub within a few seconds a day during a short visit. Or you could adjust it yourself as it isn't difficult, but a watchmaker will make sure the gaskets and WR are still good.
> 
> Cheers,
> Zippofan


Thanks for the welcome Zippofan,

I did take my Invicta to a local watch shop but & he said he'd only regulate it as part of a £100 service. As I only paid £200 [plus some import tax into the UK I think] for it, this sounded like throwing good money after bad. But I'll try some regular jewlers & see what they say. I definitley want it to still be waterproof.


----------



## eatbiscuits (Feb 16, 2010)

any thoughts on this one?


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been lurking in this thread and was thinking about getting a Steinhart, but there is also the Christopher Ward C60 Trident, which I don't think has been mentioned. Similar in price range to the Steinhart, with an interesting "wave" textured dial. At 42mm, on the small size for some no doubt.

Here's the webpage: C60 Trident Automatic Swiss made watch


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

BrooklineWatch said:


> I have been lurking in this thread and was thinking about getting a Steinhart, but there is also the Christopher Ward C60 Trident, which I don't think has been mentioned. Similar in price range to the Steinhart, with an interesting "wave" textured dial. At 42mm, on the small size for some no doubt.
> 
> Here's the webpage: C60 Trident Automatic Swiss made watch


Hrm... Boldly straddling the line between Sub and Omega (skeleton hands). Rather skimpy crown shoulders (as if a smaller crown was originally intended). I'm not sure I like those hands, and prefer a sweep second hand with some lume, or at least some meat on it. A dive watch is a tool for quick viewing and viewing in darkened environments. Just my initial reaction. I hear CW quality is right up there with the best of the sub-$1000 watchmakers.


----------



## Dule (Oct 22, 2010)

Dule said:


> You could fiddle about with this, maybe change the quartz to an auto, and it's just £13.99 on ebay.


Here's another: Classic Sport 3ATM Water Resist Men Steel Watch SSW510B on eBay (end time 29-Nov-10 13:51:44 GMT)










$18.99, free post. Ordered one today. I literally spent hours trawling ebay to find this facsimile of a sub and I challenge anyone to find a better look-a-like at the price.


----------



## tasdevl (Oct 26, 2010)

bmwfreak, the center links are a quick fix, I used a 3M green scrubber pad to brush the center links in about 20 minutes on the 8926 I bought a couple of days ago - it's a very simple mod that makes the watch look MUCH better.


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Im proud to submit my Subs


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

tasdevl said:


> bmwfreak, the center links are a quick fix, I used a 3M green scrubber pad to brush the center links in about 20 minutes on the 8926 I bought a couple of days ago - it's a very simple mod that makes the watch look MUCH better.


Please post some pics. I would like to see this. Thanks.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

helenarou-- work in progress, the bracelet that shipped on the sub cases I got from heleharou were for some kind of datejust so they really don't fit the sub case... still makes for a great starting place for a sub homage...


----------



## playtimeover (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi pompe . That's a nice watch...


----------



## micl (Mar 9, 2008)

mikewoods said:


> here is a shot of my Sterile Sub.


Nice! Who makes this one?


----------



## DragonAce (Sep 13, 2010)

bmwfreak said:


> I absolutely love my Invicta 8926. You can't beat this watch for the money! You can typically find them new for $75. Why buy a homage with a chinese movement when you can have the Invicta with Miyota 8215 movement, 200 meter resistance, exhibit case back and solid feeling bracelet, not to mention a very nice presentation box. The Miyota movement can be hand wound (unlike most seikos) which is nice when you're not wearing it daily. I've started wearing my Invicta daily for the past 3 weeks, it's only off my wrist while I'm at the gym, and currently running about +7 seconds per day. Not bad for a $75 watch!
> 
> My only complaints: it does lack a diver's extension and the center links are polished, wish they were brushed.


+++


----------



## tasdevl (Oct 26, 2010)

bmwfreak said:


> Please post some pics. I would like to see this. Thanks.


As requested, here you go (sorry somehow I missed this post last week) - I think it makes the watch overall look more subtle. I did go much further though and brushed the whole case as well.


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice to see this out in the world. I wanted sterile Flake and so we collaborated to create it. I designed the hands and dial. They arent just picked from a bin. All are sized and shaped to fit the dial size and align in a specific way. Was great fun building. Enjoy.



OldeCrow said:


> helenarou-- work in progress, the bracelet that shipped on the sub cases I got from heleharou were for some kind of datejust so they really don't fit the sub case... still makes for a great starting place for a sub homage...


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)

tasdevl said:


> As requested, here you go (sorry somehow I missed this post last week) - I think it makes the watch overall look more subtle. I did go much further though and brushed the whole case as well.


This looks great. I think I may want to do this to mine. Is it hard? I guess you just use that green scotch brite thing? Any tips?

SR


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

srmdalt said:


> This looks great. I think I may want to do this to mine. Is it hard? I guess you just use that green scotch brite thing? Any tips?
> 
> SR


That looks great. How exactly do I do it? Do I just rub along the bracelet with a green pan scrubber?


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Major Morgan said:


> That looks great. How exactly do I do it? Do I just rub along the bracelet with a green pan scrubber?


I put a slight directional brushed pattern on a "satin" buckle with a Body Shop nail buffer (the "smoothing" surface). They sell four-sided nail smoothers at most stores (looks like a little white block, a squared off Twinkie). I think you'll find it gentler, with a finer-grained surface, so you can get better detailed results. :-!


----------



## tasdevl (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent idea, will have to try that on my next one. |>



Chromejob said:


> I put a slight directional brushed pattern on a "satin" buckle with a Body Shop nail buffer (the "smoothing" surface). They sell four-sided nail smoothers at most stores (looks like a little white block, a squared off Twinkie). I think you'll find it gentler, with a finer-grained surface, so you can get better detailed results. :-!


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> I put a slight directional brushed pattern on a "satin" buckle with a Body Shop nail buffer (the "smoothing" surface). They sell four-sided nail smoothers at most stores (looks like a little white block, a squared off Twinkie). I think you'll find it gentler, with a finer-grained surface, so you can get better detailed results. :-!


Thanks for that. Right then, time to ask the wife what she has in her boxes/bags of girls things that I can use.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

here's the Helenarou sterile sub supercase version with ceramic bezel and glidelock style clasp. This watch is stellar all around and the price makes it very attractive for someone looking for sapphire, supercase, ceramic bezel, glidelock clasp, and high quality bracelet and case.

First couple shots are next to a sterile sub non-supercase, which is also about 40mm case diamter, but has an aluminum bezel insert, and old-style rolex-style bracelet + clasp.













































































































~Ross


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

Foxglove said:


> here's the Helenarou sterile sub supercase version with ceramic bezel and glidelock style clasp.


Nice, I've considered buying the no-date version of that watch. The price almost sounds too good to be true considering it supposedly has an ETA 2836.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi I am fairly new to these forums. 
I have three sub homages on the way to me:

1) Manbushijie sterile dial 40mm - I might sell this one, otherwise keep it as a beater
2) Invicta 9937C - after much consideration I pulled the trigger on an Invicta 9937C and decided if I don't like it I can always return it.
3) Robert Poseidon GMT, 39mm with pepsi bezel, I just saw this one on Ebay a couple days ago and made Robert an offer and then a counteroffer and ended up buying the watch.

I ended up buying the manbushijie before finding this forum and thread so if I had started over again I would just started with the Inivcta. I spent more on watches than I wanted to this month but I couldn't resist when I saw the Poseidon on ebay and the red/blue dial and gmt will give a bit of variety to my new watch rotation.

Now I can't wait to get them all!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Those of you who aren't on the Steinhart forum regularly might be interested to know that Gunter Steinhart has in development new design "Ocean 2" watches, which are rumored to have several advances in design and materials. I just bought an Ocean 1 (Ocean Black DLC) and am much impressed for the price. Ocean 2s may cost a bit more, but should be worth it.


----------



## spvwolfy (Feb 12, 2007)

*I have a green Steinhart Ocean 1.*


----------



## allen Edney (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is a link to a Sub look for cheap, comes with 3 nato bands. would make a good beater. Amazon.com: Embassy by Gruen Men's GU2010AM Silvertone 3 Strap Interchangeable Watch: Watches


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I saw that Gruen and thought about getting it just for the 3 straps but I read the reviews on amazon and even the straps have a low quality and start to fray so I spent the $20 to get a real maratac zulu strap.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

tasdevl said:


> As requested, here you go (sorry somehow I missed this post last week) - I think it makes the watch overall look more subtle. I did go much further though and brushed the whole case as well.


Wow. Looks great! I took your advice and brushed my Invicta, including case, using a green scour pad from the grocery store. I absolutely hated the polished center links and link sides, but now have a new love for my Invicta!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## allen Edney (Feb 12, 2006)

Did you brush the sides of the case where it says invicta or are they still polished? Its looks like its brushed but cant really make it out.


----------



## Bahoomba (May 1, 2010)

I know I'll take some flak for this, but what the heck, I'll join in.

I'm of the opinion that there's Rolex, then there's everything else.

That being noted, I'm not much into divers - but a few months back, though, this was sold for like $30 and I grabbed one. I won't call it a "best" or "favorite," but it's in my collection. Just another photo to add to a really great thread.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Bahoomba said:


> ... That being noted, I'm not much into divers - but a few months back, though, this was sold for like $30 and I grabbed one. I won't call it a "best" or "favorite," but it's in my collection. Just another photo to add to a really great thread.


Groton? I've noticed those on Amazon, couldn't recall if they have Miyota movements, or...? This particular one looks a bit like one of the Marcello C departures from "classic sub."


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Foxglove said:


> here's the Helenarou sterile sub supercase version with ceramic bezel and glidelock style clasp. ...
> 
> First couple shots ...
> 
> ...


Nice pics.


----------



## Spyderman (Mar 21, 2009)

Having handled very few sub homages and NEVER having handled a real Sub, I'm wholly unqualified to proclaim a "best sub homage". That said, I just scored a pre-owned Debaufre O1 and I'm loving the whole sub idea. Sure, I'd like to get the real deal someday but it boggles the mind how someone could spend over seven grand on a watch that basically performs JUST LIKE the one I just landed for less than three hundred SHIPPED! If I was on the fence before, believe me, now I'm a FIRM believer in homage watches. There is just such an unreasonable price differential. Oh well. Off topic. 

I also have an Alpha sub that's been basically beat to a pulp. Still runs. I have it on a Spidel flex band. It's been thru stuff that would make a Gshock puke. The lume pip fell out and the bezel looks like it's been in a tree shredder. The crystal is so scratched it is starting to look almost milky. I wish I'd have bought a dozen more. As far as I can tell, Alpha as a company is basically gone. Anyone with a NOS Alpha sub for sale is sitting pretty right about now.

Back on topic, I highly recommend the Ocean 1. What a sweet watch and bracelet! The saph crystal with the AR coating is so sweet. And the cyclops ACTUALLY WORKS. How cool is that? The bezel is stiff enough to avoid accidental turning but still is smooth enough to manipulate if you're cooking a roast and want to employ the timer function. The lume could be better but it is actually proving to be functional. Doesn't glow like the Seiko Monster but is readable thru the night. These babies are a bargain. What's gonna happen when ETA quits selling movements to botiques is anyone's guess. Glad I landed a true "swiss" watch in time. Cheers.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Spyderman, you should still be able to get an Alpha sub from Alpha HK with no trouble. Plus I think Mark from Alpha USA had some Milsubs left over when they shut up shop and is planning on selling those on somehow.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, I've had the chance to play with the manbushijie sub sterile dial sub for a couple weeks. At first I was quite impressed but now in the past few weeks I've had the chance to handle a lot more watches and if I were to start over I would get an Invicta 8926 over the manbushijie even though manbushijie sub comes with a sapphire crystal. The bracelet is inferior quality and the movement makes a lot of noise when you move your wrist which is quite irritating to me. But the worst is the rust on the case, which has already started to appear after less than two weeks and never having gotten the watch wet. I noticed it tonight when I was taking off the NATO strap and putting it on my new 9937.

I was resizing the micro adjustment in the clasp and the springbar broke far too easily in my 9937. I put it on the NATO strap but the bracelet for the 9937 is really nice.


I should have my Robert Poseidon tomorrow.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Can you post pics of the rust? Maybe it's something that can be fixed or cleaned up, but if it's really rust it begs the question what is the case REALLY made of?

Clair


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

cadomniel said:


> I should have my Robert Poseidon tomorrow.


I'd be very interested to hear how you get on with the Robert, which size/colour did you go for? Classic 39mm or over-sized 42mm? Black or LV Green (or even blue or gold)? They all look quite nice on the website (Robert Uhren / Robert Watches - Robert, Watch, Poseion, Octopus ), though would go for the classic black myself, in 39mm...


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought the Pepsi bezel, in 39mm on Ebay. Picked it up for $370US included shipping. 
I received it today. Really nice watch, quite different from the 9937 i picked up. don't know how to post photos yet


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

oxford_guy said:


> I'd be very interested to hear how you get on with the Robert, which size/colour did you go for? Classic 39mm or over-sized 42mm? Black or LV Green (or even blue or gold)? They all look quite nice on the website (Robert Uhren / Robert Watches - Robert, Watch, Poseion, Octopus ), though would go for the classic black myself, in 39mm...


I've had the 39mm black bezel GMT for about 5 months and have been very happy with it. Solidly made, great looks and the ETA movement keeps good time (around COSC specs). Overall I've been very happy with it.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I've only had them a couple days but the Invicta is running +16 and the Robert +5 seconds.
Both are acceptable for the price range and for brand new watches out of the box.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Can you post pics of the rust? Maybe it's something that can be fixed or cleaned up, but if it's really rust it begs the question what is the case REALLY made of?
> 
> Clair


Yes, sometimes you can get rust on stainless steel. Also, sometimes you can use something like barkeeper's friend (or similar compound with oxalic acid) on a toothbrush or cloth to clean the rust and "repassivate" the steel (assuming it's actually stainless steel)


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

ecalzo said:


> casio mtd-1037 :-!:-!


This one is more like an omega seamaster.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Tell me good case with minimum WR of 10 ATM/100 meters - soon I will have ETA 2842 movement from old Swatch automatic and I was wondering if I can make(the watchmaker will do it however ) submariner homage.I want black dial and black bezel,rolex style hands and cyclop on the chrystal glass.Any suggestions?Thank you in advance.Oh,I almost forgot-I want big case-at least 42 mm,44 is better,but the really important thing is the WR.


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Bought 2 MQJ subs last summer to test out the design and ended up loving the style. Fast forward to today, 1 broke (after a month) and 1 ended up getting messed up when I tried to sterilize the dial but for $10 couldn't go wrong. Decided to upgrade/replace the 2 subs with 2 Invicta 8926Cs when I free up some money. My question is will the Alpha bezel fit in the Invicta 8926C, as I want one with the green (LV/Kermit) bezel? And if not can someone direct me to where I can get one. Thanks


----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)

Ordered a Debaufre ocean-1 black 42mm on xmas day (the wine I had during dinner may have made the ordering process easier for me haha) and I can't wait to get it! Unfortunately, I think that the 42mm is so popular that it's on a 2-3 week backorder. Can anyone confirm this? I'm just going crazy from the wait and I'll definitely post pics when it arrives!


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am new to the Submariner, and new to what an "homage" is. I am guessing it's a nice way of saying "look-a-like"? Would this qualify?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

No, thats not really a sub homage. It's more of a generic diver, although vaguely reminiscent of the Longines Hydro Conquest.


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

tdunn said:


> I personally think this Steinhart ocean one vintage is pretty hard to beat as far as a homage goes, i like the fact its not trying to imimtate a modern sub but rather it has a 70's look and feel about it ( roger moore/live and let die any one - only thing is the bezel on this one cant be used as a circular saw )


Wow, that looks great!


----------



## lee_zg (Jun 14, 2010)

The best Sub homage is the Steinhart Ocean 1, I love mine, great value for money.


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

lee_zg said:


> The best Sub homage is the Steinhart Ocean 1, I love mine, great value for money.
> View attachment 371313


+1. :-! Great Value @ +/- $400 USD.


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

You Bast**ds! You killed Kenny! No, you made me order a Steinhart! No, I guess I did that but it was totally this thread. Can't wait. Ocean 1 Black - I haven't owned a cyclops yet, figgered I might as well try it once.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Homage? Maybe more of a sub-alike. Seiko SNZF17. Haven't had it for very long but so far we're getting along just fine.


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

I love my good little reliable milsub.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just finished work on modding my previously posted sterile PVD sub into a fantasy Milsub:



Inspired by Pro Hunter, ofcourse, this is what I imagine the milsub 5513 would have looked like if it had been issued in 2010 instead of 1970. Sapphire glass, ceramic bezel, nonreflective PVD coating, etc...


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Outstanding! And here I am, sworn off of sub-style watches until my Orange 5517 comes in... o|

Fantastic photo as usual, too!

Nice work, GuySie!

Clair


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Niiiiice. There are people claim a ceramic bezel has a "bling" factor, but I'm not sure I see that.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

GuySie said:


> Just finished work on modding my previously posted sterile PVD sub into a fantasy Milsub:
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by Pro Hunter, ofcourse, this is what I imagine the milsub 5513 would have looked like if it had been issued in 2010 instead of 1970. Sapphire glass, ceramic bezel, nonreflective PVD coating, etc...


That is gorgeous. Me want!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! The ceramic does add a bit of bling when the light hits it directly. That does kind of negate the military perspective (the black coating is to keep light reflecting off your gear and revealing your position, after all) though I imagine the scratchproof nature of ceramic would win it some favor.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

*Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

This was my first mechanical watch that worked without having it serviced first. I asked for checks for my 25th birthday, nine years ago, to get a mechanical watch.

Here's the dirt:


38 mm
100m WR
60-click bidirection bezel
7S26 movement, +5s after 9 years
Horrible nasty folded link bracelet included. Recommend switching to a good strap.
Crown's a bit too small to grip comfortably. (5 mm) But it is auto only;, so not a big deal.
Really nice case
Day/date, with blue Saturdays and red Sundays. Kind of fun.
"Hardlex" (mineral) crystal
Stainless case back

It was $160. I consider it better quality than an Invicta, with its hokey unidirectional winding. Seikos have VERY efficient bidirectional winding.




























_On my 6-3/4" wrist_









Edit: I would like to add that if you really like this style of watch, you should go ahead and save up, and get the real thing. I know it is a lot of greckles, but Rolexes are _really_ nice. Everything is just perfect.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

oxford_guy said:


> I'd be very interested to hear how you get on with the Robert, which size/colour did you go for? Classic 39mm or over-sized 42mm? Black or LV Green (or even blue or gold)? They all look quite nice on the website (Robert Uhren / Robert Watches - Robert, Watch, Poseion, Octopus ), though would go for the classic black myself, in 39mm...


Now that i've had both a couple months I decided to let go of the 9937C. Nothing wrong with it and I really like that watch and for the price its impossible to beat. But for the extra paid for the Robert is evident and I found it more comfortable to wear; its a a bit smaller and the dial markers are larger making it easier to see the time. It sits a bit lower on the wrist too. The only reason I'm letting the 9937 go is that I just bought a Sinn and a Damasko and now practically everything must go that won't be in the regular rotation!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

cadomniel said:


> Now that i've had both a couple months I decided to let go of the 9937C. Nothing wrong with it and I really like that watch and for the price its impossible to beat. But for the extra paid for the Robert is evident and I found it more comfortable to wear; its a a bit smaller and the dial markers are larger making it easier to see the time. It sits a bit lower on the wrist too. The only reason I'm letting the 9937 go is that I just bought a Sinn and a Damasko and now practically everything must go that won't be in the regular rotation!


Wow, nice incoming list!


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*



Smaug said:


> This was my first mechanical watch that worked without having it serviced first. I asked for checks for my 25th birthday, nine years ago, to get a mechanical watch.


Oh yes, love my slightly modded SKX031K, its my daily beater, very accurate for such a cheap watch! Looks great in a NATO, here it is again...


----------



## NSK (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

Great thread guys! Reading all 30 pages have made me go for an Invicta 4469 or 9937 over the Steinhart Ocean-1


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

What made you decide on the Invicta over the Steinhart Ocean - 1?

I haven't seen an Ocean -1 but I have a Robert Poseidon as mentioned above and the upgrade is worth it for the extra $150 over the 9937. I don't know much about the 4469 so can't comment.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*



NSK said:


> Great thread guys! Reading all 30 pages have made me go for an Invicta 4469 or 9937 over the Steinhart Ocean-1


Before you buy an Invicta, just e-mail them a question & see if they respond at all. If they don't, just imagine how I feel now that the CROWN HAS BROKEN OFF MY 9937c and Invicta haven't bothered to reply to my e-mails requesting how I can get it fixed.

I bought my 9937 last Feb & it's now broken & I can't get any response from their customer services. I am very sad about this & don't know what to do for the best.

I've only had my Debaufre for 6 weeks so too early to say if there's a problem like there is with my Invicta, but atleat when I've e-mailed them about registering my warranty or to ask about things they've replied. I've much greater confidence in their CS.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

That isn't good at all. How did the crown break off? 
Invicta has a 1 year warranty but it is pretty much worthless. If anything happens to it you are better off paying for the repairs yourself then sending your watch to Invicta and having it disappear for six months then have them send it back to you worse then it was originally.

I liked my 9937C while I had it but now I like the Robert Poseidon more. Crystal is better (real sapphire not flame fusion), nicer bracelet, wears more comfortably and nicer dial, and better movement. I think the 4469 is in Steinhart and Robert territory while the Debaufre's seem to be a bit more expensive now.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

I took a photo of the Robert and Invicta side by side before I packed the 9937C to send to its new owner. Not the best lighting in my basement apartment and I'm a terrible photographer...but you can see them here side by side.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

New arrival today-- Love the clean lines and look of the Steinhart Vintage Red! I think that the absence of cyclops and the warmer feel of the domed acrylic make this a better Sub homage for me.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*



oxford_guy said:


> Oh yes, love my slightly modded SKX031K, its my daily beater, very accurate for such a cheap watch! Looks great in a NATO, here it is again...


Your Milsub mod looks great and is reminding me that I've wanted to mod my '031. I bought one of the last sets of Mercedes hands that MKII sold before they went out of the parts business. I just don't have the time, I may have to send it out...


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*



cadomniel said:


> That isn't good at all. How did the crown break off?
> 
> I liked my 9937C while I had it but now I like the Robert Poseidon more...........


I just unscrewed the crown & [very] gently pulled it to windi it up & I could feel there was no tension at all 7 it came all the way out, crown & stem.

I initially loved my Invicta [there I am in my Avitar snorkeling with it all Jaques Cousteau & happy], bu tnow wish I'd never bought it. I wish I'd gotten a Robert or Steinhart instead [which is what I'll replace it with if it can't be repaired for less that £50].

I will nevr buy another Invicta.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

Well, I only had my 9937C for about 10 weeks and in it got worn about 2 weeks during that time. It was nice while I had it but after the Robert arrived I couldn't see myself wearing it more than the Robert Poseidon. I can't speak to the long term reliability but from your experience it doesn't look good. I think that is why the price is so cheap for a Swiss automatic loaded with all those features, basically there is no quality control and no customer service. 
I wouldn't buy an Invicta over a Steinhart or Robert but for someone willing to take a gamble, one on sale for <$200 might be a good upgrade compared to the 8926. The Invicta was a significant upgrade to the manbushijie sterile dial sub I first bought.

A couple issues I had with the Invicta was the polished centre links of the bracelet were a scratch magnet. Also the timekeeping was not fabulous at +16 second/day. Within specs for a unregulated movement but my Orient Mako, Seiko and Robert Poseidon manage about +5-6seconds/day. This is a minor nuisance and I don't expect outstanding accuracy at this price point but I haven't seen people astounded by the accuracy of their Invicta's either.

I will never buy another Invicta either but that is because I love German watches now


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

I don't know if it's the _best_ homage, as it's the only one I've owned, but here's what landed today.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

mda13x said:


> My first post!
> 
> Love my Seiko Titanium Samurai!! Have the Orange sub on order from Dan and can't wait!!


That's a fine looking Seiko!


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

Just a heads up for anyone interested in buying one of these....the 8926C and the 8926OB are not the same watch.

I own both and there are a few differences.

1. Crown.......much larger on the OB
2. Second hand ....very different
3. Hour hand....much wider on the OB with more lume material 
4. Bezel insert....different fonts and larger lume dot on the OB
5. Bezel........tight on the C much looser,but not loose on the OB
6. Left side case engraving......deep and smooth on the C shallow and sharp edged on the OB
7. Bracelet clasp logo..........deep and pronounced on the C shallower on the OB
8. Lume material .............."greener" on the OB

In the pictures the 8926C is on the left 8926OB on the right.

Synchronized the watches yesterday,and they are only 1 second apart today.


























here are links to both:Invicta Mako Pro Diver Mens Watch 8926C

Invicta Watches INVICTA-8926OB Men's Automatic Pro Diver S2 Stainless Steel, Invicta Style, Invicta Save INVICTA-8926OB


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Long Island watches has it in stock. In blue and black.


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

All, Really, Really great thread. I learned a lot reading through all this.

I have an couple of Orients that I am really happy with. The Invicta, well, I have read enough about them that it concerns me. I see some Invicta's that I really like, but the CS makes me shy away. CS is a big thing IMHO. But, what I think I want to do is add a higher end movement to my collection, the ETA 2824-2 or Selitta SW200. And heck, I finished my taxes so the return should be coming soon.....b-)


I am thinking about either a Robert Poseidon or a Stienhart Ocean 1. I am leaning to the Stienhart since they say it comes with a ETA in it, while the Robert says one or the other.

For those of you that got one of these, are you still happy with your choice?

Also, can any of you that got one of these give me a ball park idea of the customs fees? I looked it up, but those dang codes are flat out confusing. Am I looking at $10, $20, etc to get this into the US? Really appreciate it. After all, I am in the affordable watch forum for good reason :-d, and I'd like to know what I am getting myself into first. 

Thanks!


----------



## wellers73 (Jan 2, 2011)

corn cob kid said:


> All, Really, Really great thread. I learned a lot reading through all this.
> 
> I have an couple of Orients that I am really happy with. The Invicta, well, I have read enough about them that it concerns me. I see some Invicta's that I really like, but the CS makes me shy away. CS is a big thing IMHO. But, what I think I want to do is add a higher end movement to my collection, the ETA 2824-2 or Selitta SW200. And heck, I finished my taxes so the return should be coming soon.....b-)
> 
> ...


Steinhart's Ocean One is a bit more expensive than the Invictas, but is very much worth it. In fact, most consider it an incredible bargain, as the quality rivals the high-end watch-makers. I have an Ocean Vintage Red, and I love it. At 42mm, it's slightly larger - you may or may not be comfortable with that.

Some people who've ordered directly from the company have had some unexpected customs fees show up from FedEx. Also, you may be charged a "foreign transaction fee" by your credit card company. Still worth the expense, in my opinion. There's a thread about this in the WUS Steinhart forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/*hidden*-fees-when-ordering-overseas-493198.html


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Wellers73, Thanks for pointing me to that thread, I would not have found it easily on my own. It did answer my questions (for the most part).

Again, thanks!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

corn cob kid said:


> ... those of you that got one of these, are you still happy with your choice?
> 
> Also, can any of you that got one of these give me a ball park idea of the customs fees? I looked it up, but those dang codes are flat out confusing. Am I looking at $10, $20, etc to get this into the US? Really appreciate it. After all, I am in the affordable watch forum for good reason :-d, and I'd like to know what I am getting myself into first.
> 
> Thanks!


Love the Steinhart Ocean Black DLC ... and they now have a nicer (IMHO) bezel, the older ones (and Robert's) have a fluted bezel.

My customs duty was something like $18 when Fedex billed it to the office, but when I switched it to bill to my personal account, I think it was roughly $13. Yours may differ based on changing exchange rates. And don't forget your payment method's foreign currency exchange fee. Call your card issuer or bank to determine that.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just dropped the hammer on a Orient 2ER00001B. Orient stopped making these, and the only retailer that seems to still have a few new ones left is longislandwatch.com. $126 + $10 shipping. I should have it by tomorrow.










I like the classic looks of it, without them completely overdoing the branding like Invicta did. I may knock off the date magnifier too, since what I was really after was a no-date Sub like Bond had in the early 60s.


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

Smaug, Let us know how you like it. I am still debating. And waiting for tax return.


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

;-)


----------



## Renaldo5502 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have been very pleased with my Alpha Blue Face Submariner Homage. I did change out the oyster bracelet in favor of the President bracelet. Thoughts?


----------



## brownmajik (Mar 4, 2010)

Gotta remember Casio did an homage!
A modern interpretation of a timeless icon. The good things in life rarely change.

From the Bond flik:









And from Tokyo with love:


----------



## brownmajik (Mar 4, 2010)

And don't count Technos out. They make a very nice very inexpensive sub clone:


----------



## Renaldo5502 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

my question is whether there is a diff in case size between the Timex subs pictured here and this one on Timex.com

Dress Sport


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> An outstanding beater Sub homage may be had in the Timex T29781. It sports the handy Indiglo backlight, and is very well put together. Snap-on caseback. 60-click bezel. Quartz accuracy. Only drawback on this one is the 50m water resistance. I've submerged it without incident, but for some reason 100m would give me more comfort.
> 
> Best of all, these Timex subs can be had for under $50!


(sorry for the duplicate post but i forgot to "quote" the post above the first time around)

my question is whether there is a diff in case size between the Timex subs pictured here and this one on Timex.com --- Dress Sport


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

anyone know where i can get that yellow stripe band appears to be a zulu)??? it looks cool


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

kaffakid said:


> anyone know where i can get that yellow stripe band appears to be a zulu)??? it looks cool


 Looks like.a Maratac Zulu to me. I got mine from ebay..


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

got my timex sub today... 57 dollars total (w/ the help of a 20% discount if you sign up for timex's mailing list)... yeesssssssss :roll: :-d

going to change out the band with a red&black stripe nylon NATO


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

update: i took these pics after unboxing and putting it on for the first time... after i made this post i took it off to set the time and..... the watch wasn't working... now i'll have to deal with an exchange.... AWESOME


----------



## fabulous2 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

Hi

I'm a newbie.
I'm french, sorry for my english.:roll:

I'm very interested by a classic homage of the submariner.

I've had a look on the Orient 2er00001B, the Invicta 8926C, and others unknown models on ebay.

The Orient would be good for me but I've got a very thin wrist (16 cm -> 6,3 inch) and despite the reasonable size of the case (40 mm without the crown) the bezel seems too big on the different pictures I've seen before. I think it's because of the size of the dial bigger than on Invicta or others.

Actually my wish goes to the Invicta 8926C but I don't really like the logo on the second hand



Alter Soldat said:


> Just a heads up for anyone interested in buying one of these....the 8926C and the 8926OB are not the same watch.
> 
> I own both and there are a few differences.
> 
> ...


Alter Soldat

Are you sure that the NEW Invicta Pro diver 8926C are not modified as the 8926 OB (wings on the second hand...)?because most of the 8926C I saw on ebay and the web have the same appearance than the 8926OB....
Perhaps some salers like jomashop are still using the old picture of the 8926C ?

I sent a mail to jomashop for confirmation...

Fabrice


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

Fabrice, you might want to look into O&W's M4 diver. Not a very large case. This is a variant model made for WestCoastTime, no date window (though it has an ETA 2824-2 movement). For scale, that's a 20mm nylon band (Corvus Real Bond) it's on.


----------



## senate747 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi I'm new to this forum and found this thread while doing a search on google. I had read all the pages in the last couple of hours and it's really interesting to see all the different variations of the submariner homage. Here's my contribution, a pic of my orient CER00007B on a NATO.


----------



## kelly.brown (Mar 2, 2011)

I love the Rolex Submariner with black bezel and black dial. I prefer it in silver color and not gold or two tone. This is only a matter of taste as I find the silver one more classier. In my opinion this is the best Rolex model ever made.


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

kaffakid said:


> update: i took these pics after unboxing and putting it on for the first time... after i made this post i took it off to set the time and..... the watch wasn't working... now i'll have to deal with an exchange.... AWESOME


Got the replacement today. Timex.com expedited me the new watch and refunded the original 5 bucks i paid for 2 day shipping on the original order. So cool points to them.

Neither the first watch (which was busted) nor the replacement had the plastic "clasp" around the crown when I unboxed it... does anyone with a timex sub know if it is normal for there to be no plastic "crown clasp thingy" when the watch is new???


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

with my red and black nato


----------



## Mike T (Aug 28, 2009)

Why did they stop making them? I've had one for 1 1/2 years and I love it -- after some adjustment, it's been accurate to 20 seconds a month. What are they replacing it with?



Smaug said:


> I just dropped the hammer on a Orient 2ER00001B. Orient stopped making these, and the only retailer that seems to still have a few new ones left is longislandwatch.com. $126 + $10 shipping. I should have it by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

kaffakid said:


> ... Neither the first watch (which was busted) nor the replacement had the plastic "clasp" around the crown when I unboxed it... does anyone with a timex sub know if it is normal for there to be no plastic "crown clasp thingy" when the watch is new???


Some watch manufacturers package quartz watches with a spacer on the crown step to keep the crown out ... and save the battery. On a diver, I wonder if it lets air in to a dive watch, maybe some dust? Doubtful. But batteries are cheap and easy to change, unless the watch has been sitting in stock for 2-3 years, I wouldn't worry about either the battery or the absence of the crown spacer. Unless you're the type who keeps every bit of packaging and receipts. :-d


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Here's mine. Pretty sure it isn't the best, more like middle of the road.*

The Steinhart is a good one - did you order from the maker?


----------



## beedom (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
here is my latest project. A Tudor Style Submariner Custom made. It was a chinese sub at first.

1. Change the chinese movement for a Swiss ETA
2. Relocate Dial feets
3. Dial refinish by a pro
4. Snowflakes hands 
5. see through Case back


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

beedom said:


> Hi Everybody,
> here is my latest project. A Tudor Style Submariner Custom made. It was a chinese sub at first.
> 
> 1. Change the chinese movement for a Swiss ETA
> ...


That, my friend, is a great looking watch! I'm guessing though that the 'Perpetual Calendar' text on the dial is wishful thinking? If not then its the best mod ever!


----------



## beedom (Jan 12, 2011)

Of course! To summarize, Perpetual calendar was like this on the dial at the origin and I decided to leave it unchanged,

Regards!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

beedom said:


> Hi Everybody,
> here is my latest project. A Tudor Style Submariner Custom made. It was a chinese sub at first.
> 
> 1. Change the chinese movement for a Swiss ETA
> ...


Great looking sub mod, congrats!


----------



## Sheldon N (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll add another vote for the Steinhart Ocean 1. A really well built watch with a great ETA 2824-2 movement. Mine runs at -1 or 2 seconds/day, very accurate. I like it best on the NATO strap, although the stock bracelet is very good too. Not a big fan of the cyclops though. I've had Jay at MCWW take the cyclops off, and it should be back in the mail any day now!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful picture, Sheldon. I think I may have you beat, I've been regulating 3 of my divers, and the Steinhart seems to have varied 2 seconds in 3 days. Shocking, I know.


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

are invicta subs generally a little more expensive and a little better quality than, say, a timex sub or the casio sub?

Like what are some affordable subs - under $150 - that are a step above the timex and casio submariners (which I bought and subsequently returned recently because I thought they felt cheap)


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

kaffakid said:


> are invicta subs generally a little more expensive and a little better quality than, say, a timex sub or the casio sub?
> 
> Like what are some affordable subs - under $150 - that are a step above the timex and casio submariners (which I bought and subsequently returned recently because I thought they felt cheap)


Yes, the Invicta 8926 and Orient 2ER subs are of better quality than the Casio and Timex versions. SS case/bracelet, automatic movement rather than quartz, they are in a different league IMO. The Alpha Milsub is pretty good too, sits in-between the aforementioned quartz sport subs and the more serious autos.

My teenager hasn't been able to break his Timex yet (or his Casio MDV-102), and he doesn't baby his watches.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I've cast my vote for the Debaufre previously, but I took these pictures to day so I'll put them up............


----------



## upstater55 (Mar 14, 2011)

Picked this up last week. Deep Sea...ish. 17-18mm high. With micro adjustment on the bracelet, "valve" on the side, powered by a SeaGull. Just something a little different from my Invicta sub and Seiko diver. Think I paid a buck and a quarter.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

I just got an 8926c. I must say, it's pretty impressive for such an inexpensive watch. Bracelet is solid, comfy, and doesn't rattle except for the clasp (which has micro-adjustments and seems very secure). The F&F is good-- dial is crisp, crown winds and screws easily, bezel turns and clicks well, and the cyclops is well aligned. I kind of like the display back. My biggest concern going in was the giant "INVICTA" on the side of the case, but it's really not that noticeable. All in all, I'd say that it was $75 (Amazon w/ Prime) well spent.
It's of very similar quality to my Mako.


----------



## ckot (Oct 6, 2010)

There is a new Octo Sub on PMWF that looks interesting - ETA, solid bracelet (and end links?), Swiss (probably barely 51%), Sapphire and $250:


Someone want to buy one and report back?


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)

View attachment 406815


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Finally received the PVD buckle NATO for my pvd milsub fantasy project:


----------



## roch68 (Mar 17, 2011)

Bought one of these god maybe 5 years ago for like 50 bucks. I get more complements on this watch than my omega, Citizens, Invictas, Seiko, Orient, or Skagen. this watch has a screw down crown, double clasp, and solid end links. But the company is out of business now


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

tasdevl said:


> As requested, here you go (sorry somehow I missed this post last week) - I think it makes the watch overall look more subtle. I did go much further though and brushed the whole case as well.


Thanks for this tip. I brushed the bracelet on my Invicta last night & it looks a lot better. I was amazed at how easy & quick it was to take all that nasty shiney quality off the watch & make it look much more workman like.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

GuySie said:


> Finally received the PVD buckle NATO for my pvd milsub fantasy project:


I'm not usually a fan of the first "Bond NATOs" but in this case the black, grey and PVD hardware go really really well with this watch. Maybe not "best submariner homage," but a really good "fantasy Bond milsub" job. (One alternate universe I like to muse on is that Timothy Dalton[1] was a 1970s RN/SAS type, lateraled over over to intelligence duty in the 1980s, finally getting his "OO" a few years before THE LIVING DAYLIGHTS. Then he might've had a Rolex Milsub on his wrist, a favorite memento from his uniformed duty days. :think

[1] Trivial pursuit: Dalton was considered for OHMSS in 1968, but felt he was too young for the role.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks, I'm quite fond of it too. The watch is my fantasy of what a milsub would be like if it was made for the brits with current technology. Military black (nonreflective) PVD coating, scratchproof ceramic bezel and sapphire glass, with the classic military sword hands but on the modern dial. If only I had the cash to spare to have the hands relumed to true white...

I also have a green NATO on order for the Pro Hunter look, a'la:


----------



## crybaby (Sep 15, 2010)

hey all. i'm looking this thread for 2 days. reading and checking pictures. i'm thinking to get myself a sub homage style watch. my price range is 100-120 dollars maximum. i was looking at amazon yesterday and saw some invictas and orients. which one u guys recommend as a brand? i live in Turkey so customer service is not so important around here because i am out of their range and we got lots of independent watch makers&repairers in İstanbul.

so my say is, im going in for a invicta or orient. i saw lots of orient pictures in the thread so im guessing its better than invicta and reliable?

my concern on a watch is it must be a reliable and can handle daily situtations. im not a climber or a diver  at least in daily basis. and for another information, this will be my second watch. my first one is swatch irony which my dad bought it for me as 18. birthday present 6 years ago.

i'll be really glad for some advices. (i hope im not doing any thread-hijacking) thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

crybaby said:


> hey all. i'm looking this thread for 2 days. reading and checking pictures. i'm thinking to get myself a sub homage style watch. my price range is 100-120 dollars maximum.....


From all I've read, the Orient subalike is a little better than the Invicta 8926 with Miyota movement at nearly the same price point. The Miyota only winds in one rotor spin direction, and Orient makes good movements. I've got two Orients, and they're within +/- 5 secs a day.

You're not hijacking, this thread seems to be all about great value-for-money Submariner homages. Right on topic imho.


----------



## crybaby (Sep 15, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> From all I've read, the Orient subalike is a little better than the Invicta 8926 with Miyota movement at nearly the same price point. The Miyota only winds in one rotor spin direction, and Orient makes good movements. I've got two Orients, and they're within +/- 5 secs a day.
> 
> You're not hijacking, this thread seems to be all about great value-for-money Submariner homages. Right on topic imho.


thank you for your answer chromejob.

invicta seems a little bit sturdy from what i read and saw.

i don't know about movements so far. i only know quartz is going with batteries(i guess ) and automatic is winding. i always used watches with batteries(some casios, and right now a swatch.) so far my dad always said "swiss made is best, swiss movements are best". so how reliable and japanese movements in those watches. +/- 5 second per day sounds good but i don't know the standard for that.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the WORST I've ever seen in person. Saw it stashed deep in one of those kiosk jewelry stands in the mall. I literally was laughing at it and the dood offered to sell it to me for $20. I laughed harder.









Everything is plastic...even the metal looking _stuff _is plastic...love the bracelet =)


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I have both Invicta and Orient subs and I like the Orient better. I'm not sure why some feel that the Invicta is a "sturdier" watch other than the bracelet construction, the Invicta is superior, and the bezel as the Orient is a bit 'metallic' sounding when used. Since I wear the Orient on a NATO (bought specifically for that purpose) the bracelet means nothing in my case. Also, the Invicta is rated to 200m, the Orient 100m but unless you're a pro diver that isn't going to matter much.

One thing for sure, you can usually pick up the Invicta at a deal of the day site for <$70, I bought my Orient for $90 with one of Orient USA's coupons. My Invicta was $50 way way back when Shop NBC had a 50% off coupon


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

crybaby said:


> ... so far my dad always said "swiss made is best, swiss movements are best". so how reliable and japanese movements in those watches. +/- 5 second per day sounds good but i don't know the standard for that.


Your dad's advice was correct ... about 40 years ago. Seiko, Citizen, and Orient have been in the game for decades. Swiss is no longer "best," likewise their movements. Certainly, Seiko and Orient movements are better value, as they cost less for periodic servicing, and parts are plentiful. You can buy the Orient with high confidence, higher IMHO than the cheaper Invictas.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Thought I'd ad this just to ensure the thread is comprehensive (detailed thread here) Tianjin Jun Shi Diving Timer Instrument Company Ltd. w/Sea_Gull ST-16 movement...


----------



## crybaby (Sep 15, 2010)

"sturdy" came with the things i read on the forums. i also saw and learn the seiko's 007 which is in my affordable zone. i think i'm going to pull the trigger on seiko 007k2. is there any huge differences with k1 and k2?

this is the link on the amazon : Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SKX007K2 Diver's Automatic Watch: Seiko: Watches


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm guessing that K1 is the rubber strap version? I say get the bracelet if you can, rubber straps are easy to come by and cheap.

Clair


----------



## crybaby (Sep 15, 2010)

TicTocTach said:


> I'm guessing that K1 is the rubber strap version? I say get the bracelet if you can, rubber straps are easy to come by and cheap.
> 
> Clair


on the amazon website, they say k1 is 42mm , k2 is 40mm diameters. that's im getting a hard time. my swatch right now is 39mm. i never worn a 42 mm watch before. but are that diameters on that site is true?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I would check other sources to verify - I've seen the Amazon measurements differ a bit from reality from time to time. I can't imagine that the watches would be physically different given those two part numbers.

Clair


----------



## crybaby (Sep 15, 2010)

TicTocTach said:


> I would check other sources to verify - I've seen the Amazon measurements differ a bit from reality from time to time. I can't imagine that the watches would be physically different given those two part numbers.
> 
> Clair


i checked from other sites. it says k1 and k2 42 mm. they are not different i guess.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

crybaby said:


> "sturdy" came with the things i read on the forums. i also saw and learn the seiko's 007 which is in my affordable zone. i think i'm going to pull the trigger on seiko 007k2. is there any huge differences with k1 and k2?
> 
> this is the link on the amazon : Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SKX007K2 Diver's Automatic Watch: Seiko: Watches


The 007 isn't the most like a Rolex Sub style watch out there [compared to something like the Debaufre as shown below], but I believe it to be an excellent value for money watch that has a great look of it's own. The jubilee bracelet is a bit rattley but comfortable. It also looks good on a NATO..............


----------



## crybaby (Sep 15, 2010)

im not looking a exact look-a-like. more like looking for same style and a bangforbuck style watch. i looked some victorinox today. they are really out of my range but they have good sub homages. i couldnt find them on the internet. i guess they are discontinued. thats from the guy who owns the shop.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Feb 17, 2010)

One key difference is that the Swiss movements found in Sub homages like the Steinhart/Debraufe and even the Invicta 9937 (their more expensive model) both hack and handwind. Neither the Orient nor Miyota movements hack, and the Orient doesn't handwind either.

Personally, I've tried both Orients and the 892x model Invictas, and see little difference in quality between the two, except that Invicta's bezels seem superior.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Second minute hacking is overrated. Some movements will halt the second hand when you apply reverse pressure setting the minute hand. But for the most part, on those movements that don't hack, I simply wait the few seconds until the sweep seconds reaches 12 to set the minute hand (takes a little practice, just advance the minute hand past the time, then set it back to the correct minute starting at about 0:55). If the watch loses time, I set it to the next minute (according to an authoritative time source); if the watch gains, I set to the current minute (IOW, probably some number of seconds behind). (This is why I like my movements to run a little fast.) Unless the watch gains or loses > 10 seconds a day, you oughtn't have to do this more than once every week or two.[1] YMMV ... depending upon on how obsessive you are.

[1] Some younger watch owners are disappointed when their mechanical doesn't keep time as accurately "as a quartz." They're not the same ... this takes some appreciation IMHO ... and I've got a ETA quartz movement that loses 10 seconds a month. Even my computers go out a few seconds a month, which is why I have them sync to NTP.ORG every day. :think:


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice blue on that watch. It looks like an old car.


----------



## joelinbrooklyn (Sep 29, 2009)

I have the 39mm Debaufre Ocean 1. Very nice watch! Mine is +4 sec per day.









Negatives are that for the price the unbranded band clasp and collars are cheap feeling and looking, and the bezel has some play to it. Also the lume is lame. See my full review with more pics in the Debaufre WUS forum.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Bond marathon this week,been wearing this for a couple of days now.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

*







*


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Major Morgan said:


> The 007 isn't the most like a Rolex Sub style watch out there [compared to something like the Debaufre as shown below], but I believe it to be an excellent value for money watch that has a great look of it's own. The jubilee bracelet is a bit rattley but comfortable. It also looks good on a NATO..............
> 
> View attachment 410771
> 
> ...


I just got my 007 and I love it and agree it is excellent value for the money.


----------



## psymbiote (Dec 18, 2006)

I think this qualifies. Orient Rolex Milsub mod with eta-2824-2. Keeps amazing time, -2s in four days


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

psymbiote said:


> I think this qualifies. Orient Rolex Milsub mod with eta-2824-2. Keeps amazing time, -2s in four days
> 
> View attachment 417879


That is an AWESOME watch.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

psymbiote said:


> I think this qualifies. Orient Rolex Milsub mod with eta-2824-2. Keeps amazing time, -2s in four days


Brilliant. Mine says, "Ahoy, mate!"


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought this Invicta and the Zulu just came in the mail today... I got the flashy red for summer.... I threw this post up in the live affordables thread, but I thought I'd share it here too


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

The President bracelet really adds to the Alpha. I like.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

I think the Ocean 1 is the most like the Submariner in looks and in running.


----------



## Jazz.NL (Oct 5, 2010)

The best (imho that is) Submariner homage is the Alpha Submariner. 
Most bang for your buck (very cheap) and looks very nice too! :-!


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I really screwed up... I bought a, Invicta 0480 sub instead of the 8926... The 0480 is bigger (45mm case, 24mm lugs), and quartz... but still I feel like the 8926 looks more classic <Mod Edit: Epithet> what you you all think? Long story short I only paid 15 bucks for the 0480 so I'm not hurting *that* much. It was a seller giving me a discount b/c of poor service I received in an earlier transaction.

do you all think I should gone for the 8926... probably yes. DAMN

does anyone else buy a watch thinking it'll be perfect only to see another watch a week or two later and _must have_ it as well?

*0480:*










*8926:*


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I personally prefer the look of the 8926 but for 15 bucks I definitely don't think you made a mistake.


----------



## Silverstreak (Jun 25, 2010)

You could correct your mistake if you want!

The 8926 is ChronoSharks deal of the day....CLICK

~$66 + shipping (after SLICKDEALS3 for $3 off)

Debating getting one myself :think:, especially since I don't have any dive/submariner watches (Damn you Watchuseek....I have bought too many watches since joining this forum only 10 months ago! :-d)


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

does anyone know the difference between the
Invicta 8926
Invicta 8926 Men's Automatic Diver Watch with Coin Edge Bezel

and the Invicta 8926A ??
Invicta 8926A Men's Black Automatic Stainless Steel Dive Watch

is it _just _the bezel???


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Second hand tip is different in those two photos, but other than that? Looks like there may be some "backorder" status difference as well, but that just means shop around...

Clair


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

I've seen 8926C (coin edge, really the notched style similar to Rolex), and 8926OB ("original bezel," apparently the same), 8926 I *think* is the bezel with long, shallow divets in it. I'm not sure what "8926A" is supposed to refer to.


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

does invicta make a blue coin-edge bezel diver like this one ??


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

kaffakid said:


> does invicta make a blue coin-edge bezel diver like this one ??


you mean like the Invicta 8926 OB?


----------



## regnaD kciN (Feb 17, 2010)

corn cob kid said:


> you mean like the Invicta 8926 OB?


The 8926 isn't blue-dial. The 8928OB is, but is also two-tone, which I'm not sure the poster is looking for.


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

correct...I am asking about an all silver blue face, blue coin-edged bezel like what is pictured below... i might have to go with another brand, b/c I dont think Invicta makes one, (but i may be wrong)


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

btw why would Invicta stop making its submariner-style watches (like the 8926) with coin-edge bezels?? what's the benefit of the newer "long shallow divets"??


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

senate747 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and found this thread while doing a search on google. I had read all the pages in the last couple of hours and it's really interesting to see all the different variations of the submariner homage. Here's my contribution, a pic of my orient CER00007B on a NATO.
> View attachment 396588


Welcome to WUS Affordables, senate747! That is a great looking Orient CER00007B. How is it running for you? Perfect strap choice with the black/grey Bond NATO. That's one of my favorite combos for any Sub styled watch.

I'm sure I'm not alone in saying we'd love to see more photos of that Orient!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Invicta 8926OB at Invictashark for $69 today...

No pressure...

Clair


----------



## Dunnster (Apr 22, 2010)

How about the Kemmner Turtle? ETA 2824-2, sapphire crystal, solid stainless bracelet and end links and designed to order for around £250ish. Roland is planning a new production run for the end of May


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> Invicta 8926OB at Invictashark for $69 today...
> 
> No pressure...
> 
> Clair


...and save $2 off of that with coupon code SHARK2940.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Dunnster said:


> How about the Kemmner Turtle? ETA 2824-2, sapphire crystal, solid stainless bracelet and end links and designed to order for around £250ish. Roland is planning a new production run for the end of May...


Those models with the aviation (altimeter) style hands are superb. Great visibility in low light, IF the lume is good. Any reports on lume quality/longevity?


----------



## Dunnster (Apr 22, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Those models with the aviation (altimeter) style hands are superb. Great visibility in low light, IF the lume is good. Any reports on lume quality/longevity?


Superluminova C1 on the last production run, so not awesome like the C3 on the Octopus bezel markers. Not sure if any Turtle owners on here?


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the Orient 2ER, the stock bracelet however is brutal.


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Lambo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mike T said:


> Ironically, as a kid I wanted a Rolex sub, and I was looking for one awhile back, but now that I have this Orient I don't see any point in it. There's nothing a Rolex could do for me that this watch can't do, and they've gotten so ridiculously overpriced that, even though I could easily afford one, I wouldn't want to wear one doing chores, tinkering with my bike, unjamming printers at the office, working out at the gym, and all the other activities I do in my life. So if I had a Rolex sub, I'd be leaving it at home 99% of the time and wearing my Orient anyway.


this is exactly how i feel. so, i bought myself an Alpha sub! I'm sure it wont be my last. Although I do not like invicta, i may have to try out their version of the sub because of the better water resistance compared to the alpha and orient versions.

I'll keep reading this thread and make my decision!


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

*S.dubtnt Sub-homage*

i think i have one more, it might be not be the best, but it looks good and i like it



S.Dubtnt with seagull st16 (i think) wrong thought, its an dg2813 
the original stainless steel bracelet with solid endlinks was a joke, so im using this brown leatherstrap, witch gives a nice contrast to the green


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tyre777 said:


>


Awesome! That Sandoz looks vintage. What can you tell us about its history?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: S.dubtnt Sub-homage*



firithmorgulion said:


> i think i have one more, it might be not be the best, but it looks good and i like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Hulk Homage, firithmorgulion.


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: S.dubtnt Sub-homage*

@Fullers1845
Watch is an old sandoz diver (I guess 1980s) Initially looks like this.. (thanks DaveS)









From what I've heard, this old sandoz submariner homages are based on the rlx 5513 design which can accept rlx parts as well..
Case was modified: crownguards removed and a tropic 19 crystal installed









A nice 8mm crown was sourced and installed..

















2824 movement installed.. (Notice the nice case construction.. no need for case clamps and movement retaining rings..)









Then my watchguy had an extra 5513 insert (not sure though if this is aftermarket or gen) and fits the bezel nicely..
Dial has some water damage to it.. but lume is nicely aged..


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: S.dubtnt Sub-homage*

@tyre777: Excellent! Thanks for sharing about this fun project with great looking results. The non-crown-guard case really adds to the vintage look.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: S.dubtnt Sub-homage*



Fullers1845 said:


> @tyre777: Excellent! Thanks for sharing about this fun project with great looking results. The non-crown-guard case really adds to the vintage look.


I love it too, I wish I could find an affordable machinist to remove crown guards so I can build one. I am waiting to see what Helenarou may come up with too, supposedly they were working on a big crown style case.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: S.dubtnt Sub-homage*

Here's your opportunity to buy some more tools - but you've probably got some tools to do this job already. Some decent metal files or a bench grinder if you want to cheat. Plenty of examples where just this operation has been done, as well as all sorts of other case shaping / re-shaping efforts. Pretty amazing stuff, really. I'm even going to venture there myself one of these days...

Clair


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: S.dubtnt Sub-homage*



TicTocTach said:


> Here's your opportunity to buy some more tools - but you've probably got some tools to do this job already. Some decent metal files or a bench grinder if you want to cheat. Plenty of examples where just this operation has been done, as well as all sorts of other case shaping / re-shaping efforts. Pretty amazing stuff, really. I'm even going to venture there myself one of these days...
> 
> Clair


I do have a case I can experiment with...but like everything else I need more time! I have a Seiko FFF dial on the way though I don't have the watch yet :-d Even if I did, between work, Scouts and teaching all I can do at the end of the day is collapse!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: S.dubtnt Sub-homage*

+1 to that! I just finished reshaping the end links on the oyster bracelet I got for my Octopus - took me 3 weeks!


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)

I think the Invicta 8926 looks most like the sub, esp on the Nato.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

urbrainwashed said:


> I think the Invicta 8926 looks most like the sub, esp on the Nato.
> 
> View attachment 436153


I agree!


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice Fullers! Its good to know that the owner of a genuine Sub agrees. I would love to one day own a real Sub, but I dont think I will have the opportunity. Its my favorite style watch, and for the moment this Invicta fits the bill nicely. 

Nice watches!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's another Sub Homage I just took delivery on. This one actually has some serious shoes to fill, because I sold my Rolex Sub. I enjoyed the heck out of it for the past year, but it was time to move on. That's part of the nature of a Grail, right? In some way, always unattainable.

Enter the Sandoz Submariner (Singapore). Purchased on Monday from the Poor Man's Watch Corner over at PMWF. It is on my wrist from HK today (Saturday). Excellent service and communication from Helen Wong every step of the way.

The Singapore Sub has a sapphire crystal, ETA 2824-2, signed screw down crown and caseback, solid link oyster bracelet (hollow end links), and a signed fold-over clasp. The coin-edged bezel is 60-click unidirectional. The clasp has no less than 7 micro-adjust holes. The dial is glossy black (not matte) just like the Sub. And the thing I'm most excited about: DRILLED LUG HOLES! b-)|>

My standard "mods" right out of the box were to brush the case sides and polished center-links. I also used the Foxglove method of cyclops removal. The beveled date window circle is unique among Sub's that I've seen. And a nice touch.

The bracelet is very comfortable and easy to size (split pins). I do have a Real Bond Mil strap on order from wjean. I'll be sure to post more pics when that arrives.


----------



## urbrainwashed (Jan 23, 2011)

|>


Fullers1845 said:


> Here's another Sub Homage I just took delivery on. This one actually has some serious shoes to fill, because I sold my Rolex Sub. I enjoyed the heck out of it for the past year, but it was time to move on. That's part of the nature of a Grail, right? In some way, always unattainable.
> 
> Enter the Sandoz Submariner (Singapore). Purchased on Monday from the Poor Man's Watch Corner over at PMWF. It is on my wrist from HK today (Saturday). Excellent service and communication from Helen Wong every step of the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

After reading this review and disassembly on PMWF of a Sandoz, I'll have pay more attention to that brand. :think:


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I really like my Sandoz HK sub, though the crown is a tad small I knew that when I bought it. It was specifically to mod it into my version of a 'snowflake' sub, and I've been enjoying it ever since. I even re-purposed the original Sandoz hands in my psuedo-Zodiac build since they fit and worked just right.


----------



## Lambo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like my alpha


----------



## siriozen (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anybody know the Perseo brand?
It has a very nice Submariner homage in its catalogue (ref. 6306/A).








Powered by a robust ETA 2824 movement, solid end links bracelet, 200mt water resistant.
Very nice.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

siriozen said:


> Does anybody know the Perseo brand?
> It has a very nice Submariner homage in its catalogue (ref. 6306/A).
> 
> View attachment 437613
> ...


A nice looking Sub homage for sure. When I first saw your post I immediately thought of the inexpensive "Philip Persio" brand seen often on eBay. Many of their watches look like others but are invariably cheap and from what I gather, not the best quality either. I had to Google Perseo to find the watch you posted. *Big* difference between the 2 brands! Perseo has quite a large selection of automatics and make the Sub homage in both auto and quartz. I'm curious as to their prices as they aren't posted on site.

This is why I love WUS, I would have never heard of Perseo if it wasn't for our members :-!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

+1! The Philip brand I've seen before, and when I heard ETA, I felt sure it was an "ETA" movement... ditto for the 200m WR - probably closer to 2.00m WR in the Philip Persio brand. This one looks pretty nice!

Clair


----------



## siriozen (Mar 26, 2010)

zippofan said:


> A nice looking Sub homage for sure. When I first saw your post I immediately thought of the inexpensive "Philip Persio" brand seen often on eBay. Many of their watches look like others but are invariably cheap and from what I gather, not the best quality either. I had to Google Perseo to find the watch you posted. *Big* difference between the 2 brands! Perseo has quite a large selection of automatics and make the Sub homage in both auto and quartz. I'm curious as to their prices as they aren't posted on site.
> 
> This is why I love WUS, I would have never heard of Perseo if it wasn't for our members :-!


 Tnx a lot. My pleasure to contribute.
IMHO Perseo ha s nothing to spare with "Philip Persio".
Perseo is a very old Maison based in Italy. It became famous in 1920s as official supplier for Italian Railways (Ferrovie dello Stato)
Here is the whole story Perseo - Depuis 1790
As far as the "Sub Homage" is concerned, prices may vary from 250€ (quartz) to 350€ (ETA). I have the ETA black version, and I'm very satisfied. There is an official reseller which i trust very much. Try to google: Perseo Bussi


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all,

My Orient "Sub" (2ER) homage, and some variations !!!
Today with center polished solid band !

_________________________________

Daniel
São Paulo - SP - Brazil


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

Adding my Grovana to the list.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

That Sandoz looks great Fullers, a worthy successor to your Rolex. Congrats.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> That Sandoz looks great Fullers, a worthy successor to your Rolex. Congrats.


Thanks, Mate! ;-)


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

My seiko submariner homage that I have decided to sell:


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Alright everybody, I've been reading this thread ALL night lol. Since reading I think I've made my decision on the Invicta 8926c, but I would like to make some modifications. I would basically like to turn the Invicta into a Sea Dweller homage instead of a submariner (I like the style more :-d) So I already know I can remove the cyclops no problem (I hate them) but my main question is do you think I could buy a Sea Dweller style bezel insert and replace it with the current on on the 8926c? Just in case anyone doesn't know what I'm talking about I'm referring to this style bezel insert:








Thanks in advance!


----------



## alexp215 (Sep 14, 2010)

I think you're talking about the chapter ring. Bezel insert is the one with the numbers, chapter ring is inside surrounding the dial where it reads "ORIGINAL GAS ESCAPE VALVE"


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Scattercoreys said:


> ... but my main question is do you think I could buy a Sea Dweller style bezel insert and replace it with the current on on the 8926c?





alexp215 said:


> I think you're talking about the chapter ring. Bezel insert is the one with the numbers, chapter ring is inside surrounding the dial where it reads "ORIGINAL GAS ESCAPE VALVE"


The inner flange or "inner bezel" is often referred to as the "rehaut."

My understanding of "chapter ring" is the minute markings lining the outer diameter of a dial or the rehaut (where it is sometimes printed).


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Now everyone is just confusing me  To be blatantly obvious, the area I would like to replace on the 8926 with a Sea Dweller-like part is the ring highlighted in red


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

"Bezel Insert"


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, now that that is sorted out, onto my original question, can the one in the Invicta 8926c be replaced with a more Sea Dweller-ish bezel insert?


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

9937c..amazing watch.Picked this one up in the sales forum,a heavy duty beast.Massive bracelet,drilled lugs

sapphire Cristal, Swiss movement (after messing with it for a couple of days its now running +1/24, better than my Ocean1).

Trumps the 8926c by wide margin.This would have to be a top contender.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Scattercoreys said:


> Well, now that that is sorted out, onto my original question, can the one in the Invicta 8926c be replaced with a more Sea Dweller-ish bezel insert?


Do you mean one that is ceramic (like the DSSD) or one that has minute markers all the way around? You can buy bezel inserts on eBay and elsewhere, but they are often precisely fitted to particular bezels. For example you can order a Submariner bezel for about $13 from Alpha Watch. There is a ceramic bezel insert for a DSSD on eBay for $100. You would have to measure your Invicta bezel (width and diameter-possibly thickness) and ask the seller for the same dimensions on the one you want to buy.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Awesome, Alter Soldat! I haven't had the pleasure of trying the 9937, but by all accounts it is an Invicta winner.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah,and the cyclops actually does give a decent magnification.


----------



## koby (Jun 2, 2011)

This the Best Submariner Homage


----------



## jroddz (May 9, 2011)

Why does that Invicta 8926 say "Swiss Movement" at the bottom when it has a Miyota? Does some Swiss guy work over in the Miyota factory in downtown Tokyo?


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

It's a 9937c not a 8926c,it's the 8926's big brother.


----------



## jroddz (May 9, 2011)

Alter Soldat said:


> It's a 9937c not a 8926c,it's the 8926's big brother.


Ahh that explains it! thanks.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Well everyone I recieved my 8926c today and it's amazing  I'm gonna remove the cyclops tonight. Hopefully I'll post pics then as well. Does anyone know how I can brush the polished center links to give it the true Submariner look? Than I would truly be in love with this watch.


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

koby said:


> This the Best Submariner Homage
> View attachment 446426


Details?! Looks great!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Parnis 44mm ceramic








no cyclops








18mm height


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

peatnick said:


> Parnis 44mm ceramic


Nice and hefty,whats under the hood?


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

44mm? I haven't seen any 44mm subs (Parnis or other). Is it OK to post where you got it?



peatnick said:


> Parnis 44mm ceramic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Clearly my vote goes to the Invicta 8926c (cyclops-less ) I just think it looks the most like the Submariner, minus the polished center links of course.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Johnzalez said:


> 44mm? I haven't seen any 44mm subs (Parnis or other). Is it OK to post where you got it?


Manbushijie



Alter Soldat said:


> Nice and hefty,whats under the hood?


Asian Automaic


----------



## MaxBoost925 (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to contribute. Here are my two Submariner homage watches. Timex Submariner and Alpha Submariner LV. I really like both of them. I never wear my watches on a steel bracelet, always a NATO.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

MaxBoost925 said:


> I want to contribute. Here are my two Submariner homage watches. Timex Submariner and Alpha Submariner LV. I really like both of them. I never wear my watches on a steel bracelet, always a NATO.


Great pics. They both look awesome, you're really making me want the green Alpha again.


----------



## MaxBoost925 (Nov 30, 2009)

whatmeworry said:


> Great pics. They both look awesome, you're really making me want the green Alpha again.


You should definitely get one, the quality is really nice for how much you pay. I originally wanted the black Alpha Sub, but I got the LV one instead since I already have a black Sub.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

MaxBoost925 said:


> You should definitely get one, the quality is really nice for how much you pay. I originally wanted the black Alpha Sub, but I got the LV one instead since I already have a black Sub.


Thanks for contributing MaxBoost. 2 great examples of the Sub style you got there. And I agree with you. NATO's rock!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The Real Bond Mil Strap arrived from WJean. It's a great addition to any Sub, IMO. Very comfortable and simpler than the traditional NATO. A few pics:


----------



## MaxBoost925 (Nov 30, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks for contributing MaxBoost. 2 great examples of the Sub style you got there. And I agree with you. NATO's rock!


Thanks man. I just hate the way bracelets clank on everything you touch. Plus, NATO's are so much more comfortable.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

MaxBoost925 said:


> You should definitely get one, the quality is really nice for how much you pay. I originally wanted the black Alpha Sub, but I got the LV one instead since I already have a black Sub.


Yeah, I used to have a black one but flipped it. Ever since I've been thinking about replacing it but haven't until now. Your pics may have pushed me over the edge!


----------



## MaxBoost925 (Nov 30, 2009)

whatmeworry said:


> Yeah, I used to have a black one but flipped it. Ever since I've been thinking about replacing it but haven't until now. Your pics may have pushed me over the edge!


I'm not gonna make your life any easier lol! I took pictures earlier instead of studying. When you buy your Alpha LV, buy me a Paul Newman lol!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Must resist!


----------



## MaxBoost925 (Nov 30, 2009)

whatmeworry said:


> Must resist!


It's making you green with envy. Pun intended.


----------



## chuckroast (May 26, 2011)

I have one I gor on DH Gate for about $55.00 and looks very similar...Keeps pretty good time, but I have to wind it to keep it going.


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wilson Watch Works makes this jewel.









And it comes on a Bond nato.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess I'll ask here since this thread is all about the Sub homage. I just won a bid on a helenarou sub case. Paid about $123 USD shipped which isn't bad IMO. Damn sniper bidders (last second bidders)! Anyway it's made for the ETA 2836-2. Are there any preferred vendors for the movement or it doesn't matter as long as it's a real ETA.. I'm going to get it regulated anyway during the building process.


----------



## lukeaar (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright, I'm sorry to say that I'm not going to read through 38 pages of this thread....

Anybody want to summarise? What are the best hommages in each price range?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

lukeaar said:


> Alright, I'm sorry to say that I'm not going to read through 38 pages of this thread....
> 
> Anybody want to summarise? What are the best hommages in each price range?


I'll try...

Really cheap: MQJ
Cheap: Invicta 8926, Orient, Alpha
Bit more: Sandoz, Invicta 9937
Bit more still: Steinhart, Debaufre


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

lukeaar said:


> Alright, I'm sorry to say that I'm not going to read through 38 pages of this thread....
> 
> Anybody want to summarise? What are the best hommages in each price range?


Don't be sorry, just look at the pics. When you see one that catches you eye, look to see what it is.

Problem solved. :-!


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Just FYI for those wanting to have a homage done. You cannot go wrong with the helenarou sub case. I just got mine in today. Superb. Fit and finish is nice. The best part is the bezel. Excellent "ceramic" insert and smooth operation of the bezel assembly. I can't wait to have it put together. Mine came with the Glidelock bracelet. It doesn't feel cheap at all. 
As a time line, the case shipped from Hong Kong on 6-13-11. It arrived to my doorstep today, 6-23-11. This was standard Airmail, not EMS.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I ordered an Orient 2ER, but when I saw it in person, I was pretty disappointed... the folks who say that the bracelet is crap are not exaggerating. I could barely even open the clasp without ripping out a fingernail. Plus the bezel doesn't seem to be fully attached to the crystal (at least not in the particular one I got). So that baby's going back.

Coincidentally, I walked into Costco the other day and saw this in the watch case:










Now, bear with me... it may be Invicta, it may be quartz, but it was also $19.99. Yup. Twenty bucks for a sub homage. So I snatched it up without even thinking. Got it home, and the build is higher quality than the 2ER that retails for 10x this much. It's Invicta's model 0590. Here are the relevant specs:

Case diameter: 43mm
Lug width: 22mm
Movement: Quartz
Dial color: Black
WR: 200m
Band: Solid (!) stainless steel

The band was easy to size, complete with micro adjustments, and even though it's still got a bit of a cheap, rattly feel to it, it does appear to be solid and is MUCH nicer than the Orient 2ER. No solid end links, but that shouldn't surprise anybody. The lume is nice and bright. The cyclops is positioned slightly high, but I'll probably remove it anyway. The dial, rather than being solid black, has a lovely, subtle charcoal grey sunburst effect which looks pretty nice with the mint green indices.

Anyway, I won't claim it's the best sub homage out there, but if you're a Costco member you might want to check it out. It's hard to go wrong for $20.

The image is not my own, I yoinked it off a google search, but it is the correct model.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's my own picture of the Costco Invicta:








Gives you a better idea of the sunburst effect of the dial.


----------



## oujala (Jun 26, 2011)

After reading this whole thread I started looking for an homage and ran across this:










The dial has an interesting shimmer to it.

Maybe not the best, but one of the cheapest!:-d


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Got my Parnis GMT sterile sub from Manbushijie. I opted for the EMS service since I'm an impatient feller. Shipped out of Beijing on the 27th, arrived to my post office yesterday. I picked it up this morning.


----------



## twall (Jun 9, 2011)

I like my EGC (E. Gluck Corp. - Armitron's parent company). Sea-Gull skeletal in the classic sub case, hacking and hand-windable. Armitron did one almost identical - but it said "Armitron" where this one says "Automatic". Keeps SUPERB time.

Bad parts? The bezel is fixed, and the [non exhibition] caseback and crown do not screw in. :-(


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

LesserBlackDog said:


> ... Coincidentally, I walked into Costco the other day and saw this in the watch case:....


Over Christmas they had the quartz version of the 8926 at Costco, $39. It was tempting to get one, but since I have an O&W and a Steinhart, not tempting enough. Now ... I wish I'd snatched one of the Omegas they had briefly (in Durham, NC) for $1300. That was a very short-lived bargain.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> I wish I'd snatched one of the Omegas they had briefly (in Durham, NC) for $1300. That was a very short-lived bargain.


A very short-lived bargain indeed, and one that is not likely to occur again, thanks to the Supreme Court and Omega's stubborn brand protectionism. o|


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

021411 said:


> Just FYI for those wanting to have a homage done. You cannot go wrong with the helenarou sub case. I just got mine in today. Superb. Fit and finish is nice. The best part is the bezel. Excellent "ceramic" insert and smooth operation of the bezel assembly. I can't wait to have it put together. Mine came with the Glidelock bracelet. It doesn't feel cheap at all.
> As a time line, the case shipped from Hong Kong on 6-13-11. It arrived to my doorstep today, 6-23-11. This was standard Airmail, not EMS.


Just saw your post about the Helenarou sub case and completely agree. I put an ETA2846 in mine for an old school feel (21600 bph vs the 2836 @ 28800 bph). Plus I did Tudor "Ranger" style hands too:










I got mine when they first put them up on eBay and the bracelet didn't fit the case very well. That was OK since I never intended to use it, I wanted a 'mil' kinda look.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Coincidentally, I walked into Costco the other day and saw this in the watch case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finally made it to my Costco this week and there is nothing remotely this inexpensive in there! LOL I would have snapped it up, even though it's a little small for me. Just need to get something newer on my wrist!


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I finally made it to my Costco this week and there is nothing remotely this inexpensive in there! LOL I would have snapped it up, even though it's a little small for me. Just need to get something newer on my wrist!


Yeah, I went back there the next week and the watches were gone, including the one in the display case. I think it might have been a last-ditch attempt to clear out some old stock. As I think I mentioned, this same watch was going for $40 last fall so it looks like it was an extra discount. Still, Costco's got a pretty respectable selection even when they don't drop quite down to $20.


----------



## lwkeung (Jul 6, 2011)

Aside from a couple of Gshocks, I want to buy a more "mature" watch, and found myself desiring a sub homage haha. I have my eyes on the Invictica 8926OB coin bezel.
What is an acceptable price for this watch brand new now? I know they were on InvictaShark a few years ago for $64 shipped?

I'm hoping to buy one <$70?

EDIT:
Black Case Date Automatic Night Light Steel Watch Mens | eBay

should a take a chance on this?


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Updated the dial to a gilt sandoz one and a nicely faded bezel insert


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

lwkeung said:


> Aside from a couple of Gshocks, I want to buy a more "mature" watch, and found myself desiring a sub homage haha. I have my eyes on the Invictica 8926OB coin bezel.
> What is an acceptable price for this watch brand new now? I know they were on InvictaShark a few years ago for $64 shipped?
> 
> I'm hoping to buy one <$70?
> ...


I would stay away from the $20 ebay specials and keep your eyes peeled for an Invicta 8926ob. It is a great watch for <$100. If you're patient you can probably find one around $65-70.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> I would stay away from the $20 ebay specials and keep your eyes peeled for an Invicta 8926ob. It is a great watch for <$100. If you're patient you can probably find one around $65-70.


Get on Worldofwatches e-mailing list -- they have these late night specials regularly during the week, and occasional Invicta days. During both of those situations, the 8926ob is around $66 shipped.


----------



## jackievictor (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes. Easily.
As long as you have the correct size bezel insert to replace it.
All that holds the bezel insert on in the Invicta 89xx is glue.
With a good exacto knife, super glue, and a steady hand, you can do it in minutes.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

Are the Alpha's waterproof?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

brokenblinker said:


> Are the Alpha's waterproof?


They're rated 30m, but there are members here who have worn their's for swimming with no issues. Reno did some extensive testing of his.


----------



## Billyloves2boogie (May 30, 2011)

koby said:


> This the Best Submariner Homage
> View attachment 446426


Thats not a sub its a GMT


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> They're rated 30m, but there are members here who have worn their's for swimming with no issues. Reno did some extensive testing of his.


With some silicone lube on the crown gaskets and caseback o-ring, my Alpha PO is waterproof enough to swim with. I suspect the same is true of other Alpha products, but you'd want to do some investigation to see if the proper parts are there in the first place...

Clair


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

8926c with brushed case and bracelet, really tones down the bling factor....


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

averagejoe303 said:


> 8926c with brushed case and bracelet, really tones down the bling factor....


An classic affordable Sub Homage. Nice work on the brushing!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

That looks great! What did you brush it with?


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

I used a basic Scotch-brite sponge pad. It has a slightly abrasive surface that is perfect for brushing. I highly recommend it for any 8926c owner!


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

have you guys seen this, Ravens future 42mm model:









 Just wish I could get a hold of the 39mm version on the second hand market...


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

averagejoe303 said:


> 8926c with brushed case and bracelet, really tones down the bling factor....


That does look awfully nice. I might have to try it on mine. I do think the shine on the Invictas makes them look a bit cheap, and shows even minor scratches pretty easily.

(I should say - the shine makes the Invictas look about as cheap as they actually are :roll


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

LesserBlackDog said:


> That does look awfully nice. I might have to try it on mine. I do think the shine on the Invictas makes them look a bit cheap, and shows even minor scratches pretty easily.
> 
> (I should say - the shine makes the Invictas look about as cheap as they actually are :roll


You're exactly right. I feel more comfortable wearing now that I won't blind my self if I look down to see what time it is!


----------



## Renaldo5502 (Feb 20, 2011)

Submariner themed.


----------



## lwkeung (Jul 6, 2011)

Can yall help me choose a Submariner Homage? Never owned an automatic before either. Thanks!

Croton Steel Quartz $32








Invicta 8926 Scalloped $50









MQJ Submariner $38


----------



## Fantom555 (Jul 22, 2011)

Omega IMO


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

I got this Orient last week and I'm very impressed with it so far. I paid a bit more than usual I suspect, around 200USD (with taxes, but not much to choose when you live in Sweden) but think it still represent some great value. It has all the details that I wanted like a lovely dial, firm and solid bezel that lines up perfectly and the bracelet isn't that bad imo. Also the timekeeping is great so far! The verdict from me is that this represent a great value, I have own a lot of watches in a higher pricerange that hasn't been this nice so wouldn't mind owning another Orient in the future |>









Been swimming with it for the latest week, it seems to like water ;-)









The index and hands are pure white, one thing I like and they match eachother perfect (which the Alpha and Invicta subhomages I had own before didn't, they had a slight more green tint at the hands than on the index)...
















39mm is also the perfect size for me which was one of the reason I didn't go for a Steinhart. Still might buy one of those later, the Orient isn't a true diver consider it's only 100m WR. Probably the only thing I would like to change, but you can't get everything...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jockinho said:


> I got this Orient last week and I'm very impressed with it so far. I paid a bit more than usual I suspect, around 200USD (with taxes, but not much to choose when you live in Sweden) but think it still represent some great value. It has all the details that I wanted like a lovely dial, firm and solid bezel that lines up perfectly and the bracelet isn't that bad imo. Also the timekeeping is great so far! The verdict from me is that this represent a great value, I have own a lot of watches in a higher pricerange that hasn't been this nice so wouldn't mind owning another Orient in the future |>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking Orient 2ER Sub, Jocke! That is the watch that re-ignited the WIS madness for me three years ago. It was all downhill from there, I'm afraid. ;-)


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Great looking Orient 2ER Sub, Jocke! That is the watch that re-ignited the WIS madness for me three years ago. It was all downhill from there, I'm afraid. ;-)


Thanks, tried it on a nato today and it will stay there that's for sure b-)


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Jockinho said:


> Thanks, tried it on a nato today and it will stay there that's for sure b-)


Looks great on that NATO! I might have to try a gray NATO on my Steinhart...


----------



## 6grand (Jun 29, 2011)

Through this thread, I personally checked out the 8926c and concluded that it may be the best affordable Sub homage out there. But basing on your nice shots below, I think this Alpha is by far the one superficially close to the Sub. Even the back case, clasp, and others are aesthetically closer.

How's the weight? Did you do any other work to make it a better homage? Great job. |>



Fullers1845 said:


> Here's another one. The Alpha Green Bezel homage to the Rolex LV Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

You fella's are really tempting me with the green bezel Alpha. What's the best way to get one in the UK [via the Alpha Ebay store]? Also, what's the crystal made of? They look great but how's the lume & accuracy?

Has anyone got a picture of a green bezel job on a true Bond NATO?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Good to see you MM. 
I bought my last Alpha direct from Alpha HK. The prices are a bit lower than eBay and the service was fine.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Forgot to add - the quality is good for the money, accuracy on my Alphas has been acceptable (and was exceptional on the Explorer I homage I had), lume is ok at first but fades quickly and on the watches I've had the colour of the lume on the hands doesn't match that on the indices (which bugged me).


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

I really like my Invicta 8926C, the pearl on my bezel turned yellow after a month so I replaced it with a new raised pearl bezel.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

6grand said:


> Through this thread, I personally checked out the 8926c and concluded that it may be the best affordable Sub homage out there. But basing on your nice shots below, I think this Alpha is by far the one superficially close to the Sub. Even the back case, clasp, and others are aesthetically closer.
> 
> How's the weight? Did you do any other work to make it a better homage? Great job. |>


Thanks, Bro! Aestheticlaly, the Alpha is a *very* close homage to The Real Thing. Not as weighty, IMO. Bracelet is a little rattlier, but a great little watch for ~$60. It has been so long since I flipped this one, that I don't remember about the accuracy. I'm sure the lume was nothing to write home about. But it's a great looking watch! Here's a side shot to show some more of the little details.












Major Morgan said:


> You fella's are really tempting me with the green bezel Alpha. What's the best way to get one in the UK [via the Alpha Ebay store]? Also, what's the crystal made of? They look great but how's the lume & accuracy?
> 
> Has anyone got a picture of a green bezel job on a true Bond NATO?


I don't know if it makes any difference being in the UK than the US, but most of my new Alphas have been ordered from Alpha Watch without any problem. All prices include shipping if I'm not mistaken. It takes 3-4 weeks or so for delivery and it could show up DOA, but that's the price you pay for such a great looking affordable watch.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks WMW, I'll look into it a little more. Customs charges are a drag & I got stung when I bought my Alpha Paul Newman last summer [also the drive spring broke 7 I had to pay £40 to get it fixed....ggggrrrrrrrr] but it's a nice looking watch all the same. I was also looking at their GMT watches. Does anyone know how good they are?

Also, tell me about this Raven vintage sub you've got coming. I've never heard of them.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I had one of the Explorer II homages and it was pretty good. No lume to speak of on the Indices for some reason but the GMT function worked just fine.


----------



## Atomicmax (Apr 29, 2010)

I keep re-visiting this thread and it always results in another watch for me 

Parnis Sterile DeepSea Sea-Dweller, arrived today from a UK based ebayer, and first impressions are pleasing for a £45 watch.

I have been reading a previous thread by Maxboost925 re the DSSD and will now have to buy an orange NATO for it.


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Renaldo5502 said:


> Submariner themed.
> 
> View attachment 481537


With that case and bezel, it's more Planet Ocean themed! :-d


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

whatmeworry said:


> I had one of the Explorer II homages and it was pretty good. No lume to speak of on the Indices for some reason but the GMT function worked just fine.


Well they sure look good & if it works well too I might be mighty tempted. What was the starp like? I didn't like the bracelet that came on the Daytona but I knew I wanted to change it when I bought it. You have your Robert GMT on a true Bond don't you?

Sorry, bit off topic there.

Atomicmax, that looks like a heck of a lot of watch for £45, well done you.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

6grand said:


> Also, tell me about this Raven vintage sub you've got coming. I've never heard of them.


I can respond to that since Olly is buying the Raven from me. ;-)

The Raven Vintage is a Submariner homage from Jeff the Watchdude of Raven Watches. Raven has recently been taken over by Stevrall, LLC, which owns the popular Benarus boutique dive brand. Stevrall plans a forthcoming updated Raven Vintage (details on the website), so I snapped up one of the original pieces while they were still available directly from Jeff.

The original Raven Vintage is a 40mm SS oyster case with crown guards and Rolex-style knurled screwdown case back. Drilled lug holes (hooah!) and classic 20mm lugs. The dial is simple and military-esque sporting the lone Raven logo below the 12 o'clock marker and two lines of text ("200m/600ft | Raven Watch Co.") above the 6 o'clock marker. The indices are decently lumed and not surrounded by metal. The minute markers and dial text are gilt as are the large mercedes hands. Lume on this Raven is decent, but not stellar (just like Rolex ;-)).

The movement is an ETA 2836 automatic and the crystal is high-domed acrylic giving it that warm vintage feel. There is a gilt-outlined date window at 3 o'clock with no magnifier. The bezel is 60-click unidirectional with a little bit of play, notwithstanding pleasantly decisive clicks. The Raven Vintage comes head only; no bracelet; but a black Maratac Mil-Strap is optional for a small additional charge. Before selling mine to Olly I drilled out the lug holes so they would fit Rolex-size 1.2mm shoulderless spring bars.

Having handled many many others (as evidenced by my posts in this thread), in my opinion, the Raven Vintage is right up there with the best Sub homages in the <$500 affordable market. Thanks, Jeff for putting together such a great watch!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Major Morgan said:


> Well they sure look good & if it works well too I might be mighty tempted. What was the starp like? I didn't like the bracelet that came on the Daytona but I knew I wanted to change it when I bought it. You have your Robert GMT on a true Bond don't you?
> 
> Sorry, bit off topic there.
> 
> Atomicmax, that looks like a heck of a lot of watch for £45, well done you.


Yes, the Robert tends to be on the Bond or the (excellent) bracelet depending on my mood. 
The bracelet on the Alpha was ok for the money but even with all the links out was still a bit loose on me.

I'll add my impressions of the Raven to Fullers's when it arrives. I'd almost forgotten how painful waiting for an international package can be...


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

whatmeworry said:


> ..............The bracelet on the Alpha was ok for the money but even with all the links out was still a bit loose on me............QUOTE]
> 
> Now this is good to know as you & I have the same size wrist. But I do fancy a sub homage on a true Bond NATO so maybe this could be the one to get.


----------



## 6grand (Jun 29, 2011)

Having read this long but quite enjoyable thread, I'm jumping the gun and getting one of these homages! ;-)

As you have posted here, the best 'affordable' sub homages are the Invicta 8926c, Orient 2ER, and the Alpha (not discounting the virtues of the Sandoz sub, but of a different price range). Problem is that the Invicta is more expensive than the latter 2, so my choices are cut down to the Orient and Alpha. Has anyone here have owned both of these nice homages but can give us the 'down' side of each watch? I've read that the Orient has a not so good bracelet? :think:


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

6grand said:


> Having read this long but quite enjoyable thread, I'm jumping the gun and getting one of these homages! ;-)
> 
> As you have posted here, the best 'affordable' sub homages are the Invicta 8926c, Orient 2ER, and the Alpha (not discounting the virtues of the Sandoz sub, but of a different price range). Problem is that the Invicta is more expensive than the latter 2, so my choices are cut down to the Orient and Alpha. Has anyone here have owned both of these nice homages but can give us the 'down' side of each watch? I've read that the Orient has a not so good bracelet? :think:


Fullers has owned both the Orient and the Alpha....but then Fullers has owned every sub homage known to man.


----------



## bortas (Mar 5, 2011)

joelinbrooklyn said:


> I have the 39mm Debaufre Ocean 1. Very nice watch! Mine is +4 sec per day.
> 
> View attachment 412045
> 
> ...


I concur about the clasp, definitely my biggest disappointment, right after the lume. My bezel is another story though; the 120-click action works like a charm compared to the 60-click 42mm version of the watch.

I can live with the clasp for the time being, but Debaufre really has to address this issue if they want their product to match their marketing hype.

Regards,

Jerome


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

6grand said:


> Having read this long but quite enjoyable thread, I'm jumping the gun and getting one of these homages! ;-)
> 
> As you have posted here, the best 'affordable' sub homages are the Invicta 8926c, Orient 2ER, and the Alpha (not discounting the virtues of the Sandoz sub, but of a different price range). Problem is that the Invicta is more expensive than the latter 2, so my choices are cut down to the Orient and Alpha. Has anyone here have owned both of these nice homages but can give us the 'down' side of each watch? I've read that the Orient has a not so good bracelet? :think:


Not sure where you're getting that about Invicta 8926c being more than the Orient 2ER... In my experience the Orient costs ~$100 or so (I paid about $140 for mine) while the Invicta can regularly be found for ~$75. The Alpha is definitely the least expensive of the 3, but the WR is very suspect.

I have owned all three. IMO the Alpha movement is weaker than the Miyota in the Invicta or the in-house in the Orient. Orient's bracelet is not that great, but it is serviceable. Invicta has the best bracelet of the 3, and is the best overall Sub-homage (see my previous posts in this thread) if you can get over the huge branding on the case and dial.

Good luck with your quest!


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> I can respond to that since Olly is buying the Raven from me........


That's one beauty of a watch. I keep thinking that I want a Steinhart Vintage red [for Xmas] & seeing these subs without cyclopses pushes me more that way.

Thanks for your info Fuller.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Major Morgan said:


> That's one beauty of a watch. I keep thinking that I want a Steinhart Vintage red [for Xmas] & seeing these subs without cyclopses pushes me more that way.
> 
> Thanks for your info Fuller.


Thanks, Bro. The Raven is a good one. I really like the Steinhart Vintage Red as well. (Nearly went with that over the Raven, to be honest.) But at 42mm, they're just so dang big!


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Not sure where you're getting that about Invicta 8926c being more than the Orient 2ER... In my experience the Orient costs ~$100 or so (I paid about $140 for mine) while the Invicta can regularly be found for ~$75. The Alpha is definitely the least expensive of the 3, but the WR is very suspect.
> 
> I have owned all three. IMO the Alpha movement is weaker than the Miyota in the Invicta or the in-house in the Orient. Orient's bracelet is not that great, but it is serviceable. Invicta has the best bracelet of the 3, and is the best overall Sub-homage (see my previous posts in this thread) if you can get over the huge branding on the case and dial.
> 
> Good luck with your quest!


I have own them aswell and agree, the Alpha is the worse of these three. But it's not a bad watch considering the price. The movement works pretty well, the WR can be good for swimming but not something that can be guarantee. The finish is okey but the 8926 and Orient's alternative is better on the small details like finish between lugs, caseback and bracelet. Also the hands have different lume on the Alpha than the index (atleast last time I owned one) which is a bit unfortunate and if I'm not remember wrong it's was the same for the Invicta 8926OB (but don't think it's like that on the C-version, please correct me if wrong since I have only own the "OB-version").

I would go with either the Orient or the Invicta, where the 200m WR is in favor for Invicta. The movements are pretty equal. I think the glossy and more inky dial is nicer on the Invicta but the rest is in favor of the Orient.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with the Jurgens Four Star Maritime Military Diver? It's a little on the pricey side, but for those looking for a no-date milsub this looks like a worthy contender. It is not clear from the website whether the hands are sword or mercedes style, but the bezel has minute marks all the way around and the spring bars are *fixed* in true milsub fashion. Hooah!

Tiny borrowed pic:


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice find Fullers, that look pretty sweet.

It also reminds me that I haven't posted yet about my newest sub purchase (newer even than the Raven). Just put in a pre-order for one of the next batch of OWC 5517s. Anyone own one of their watches?
Stolen pic


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Have had this one for about six months now and love it. Just discovered this thread though and now I am thinking of picking up another homage. There is just something about the sub that no other watch has that keeps singing to me. Some day I will have to get the real thing.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Nice find Fullers, that look pretty sweet.
> 
> It also reminds me that I haven't posted yet about my newest sub purchase (newer even than the Raven). Just put in a pre-order for one of the next batch of OWC 5517s. Anyone own one of their watches?


WMW, Dan said mine was in the post as of yesterday... can't wait! Will have photos shortly after it arrives, I'm sure...

Clair


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> WMW, Dan said mine was in the post as of yesterday... can't wait! Will have photos shortly after it arrives, I'm sure...
> 
> Clair


Look forward to seeing those pics! Mines still a few months away I think as it's part of a batch that's not in production yet. 
Have to say Dan is great to deal with.


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

WMW...............Just put in a pre-order for one of the next batch of OWC 5517s. Anyone own one of their watches?

THat's a great looking watch. Expensive?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Major Morgan said:


> WMW...............Just put in a pre-order for one of the next batch of OWC 5517s. Anyone own one of their watches?
> 
> THat's a great looking watch. Expensive?


Price to be confirmed but probably around $400 for one with a Sea-Gull movement. Not cheap then, but the build quality is supposed to be very good and the look is spot on IMO.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I originally started on the original numbered release (#13 of 50, and yes, I picked that number). Unfortunately - go fig - mine was one that didn't pass the WR test. Dan physically tests all his watches, and mine was one of a handful that didn't meet the design 200m, so it was scrapped and I was upgraded to the non-numbered Release 2. No biggie, the wait isn't killing me, and I've actually had time to swing back a little from the "big watch" mindset I developed after being on WUS for a bit. It's gonna be great!

Clair


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, folks. Here's another great looking pair of Sub homages from Ginault Watches.

The Base Model 1 is clearly a true Sub-style watch with the Swissy specs we all know and love.

The one that catches my eye, though is the Silent Service Mark II coming out in the Fall of 2011. To me, it looks like a very well-done cross between the Submariner, the Omega Seamaster Pro 2254, with a splash of Yachtmaster in the red second hand. The stealth text on the dial is another nice touch. I think you'll agree the Silent Service Mark II is Sub-esque without being Sub-a-like. Great looking watch!

(Borrowed seller's pic.)


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info Olly, yes it's got a great mili-sub look. I think if I was to actually get a Rolex I'd want one without the date & cyclops. There's something really aesthetically pleasing about the clean look. My Breitling chrono wearing friend thinks my Debaufre ocean 1 is tool plain & the idea that I'd want something even plainer is baffaling to him.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Major Morgan said:


> Thanks for the info Olly, yes it's got a great mili-sub look. I think if I was to actually get a Rolex I'd want one without the date & cyclops. There's something really aesthetically pleasing about the clean look. My Breitling chrono wearing friend thinks my Debaufre ocean 1 is tool plain & the idea that I'd want something even plainer is baffaling to him.


"Tool Plain" that is a clever coining. Is your blue/blue Debaufre 42mm or 39mm?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Since I only have one Sub Homage, and it is IMHO pretty dang spiffy, I'll post a couple pics here as opposed to just in the WRUW threads. Been on-wrist since she arrived, except for a few hours today doing some grunt labor. She's near perfect...

Quick & Dirty:
All SS construction
sapphire w/bottom AR
lumed ceramic bezel insert
300m WR (tested)

Very nicely constructed, and the customer service can't be beaten.

Clair


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

TicTocTach said:


> Since I only have one Sub Homage, and it is IMHO pretty dang spiffy, I'll post a couple pics here as opposed to just in the WRUW threads. Been on-wrist since she arrived, except for a few hours today doing some grunt labor. She's near perfect...
> 
> Quick & Dirty:
> All SS construction
> ...


Any information on what it is/cost?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Price to be confirmed but probably around $400 for one with a Sea-Gull movement. Not cheap then, but the build quality is supposed to be very good and the look is spot on IMO.


*Brokenblinker*,
This is probably the best estimate of the next series pricing - my pricing was based on an earlier series, and the options have changed over time, but the specifications are likely to remain the same in the next release. I can PM you with Dan's contact info if you're interested.

Clair


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

TicTocTach said:


> *Brokenblinker*,
> This is probably the best estimate of the next series pricing - my pricing was based on an earlier series, and the options have changed over time, but the specifications are likely to remain the same in the next release. I can PM you with Dan's contact info if you're interested.
> 
> Clair


I'm ok for now. Thanks though! I was just curious about it. It looks great! I love the coloring of the dial markers.


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice looking, I've been checking those OWCs out the last couple days. What are your impressions of the bracelet?

Is everything brushed? Looks that way in the picture and I love it.



TicTocTach said:


> Since I only have one Sub Homage, and it is IMHO pretty dang spiffy, I'll post a couple pics here as opposed to just in the WRUW threads. Been on-wrist since she arrived, except for a few hours today doing some grunt labor. She's near perfect...
> 
> Quick & Dirty:
> All SS construction
> ...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> Since I only have one Sub Homage, and it is IMHO pretty dang spiffy, I'll post a couple pics here as opposed to just in the WRUW threads. Been on-wrist since she arrived, except for a few hours today doing some grunt labor. She's near perfect...
> 
> Quick & Dirty:
> All SS construction
> ...


Fantastic. Love it on the mesh too. I'm a way away from getting mine but I agree that Dan is great to deal with.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

TGE said:


> Very nice looking, I've been checking those OWCs out the last couple days. What are your impressions of the bracelet?
> 
> Is everything brushed? Looks that way in the picture and I love it.


TGE, the bracelet is nicely brushed on the top and bottom, with a mirror polish on the sides of the links. Very nicely done, and matches the watch case perfectly. It may not be perfectly captured on my photos, though, as I suck at getting the lighting just right with my $10 light box...

The bracelet is something that Dan worked hard on, and there was a lot of back and forth between him and the producer. It's a very nice feeling piece with a true divers extension and a lot of adjustment built in.

Clair


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe this one shows the sides of the links a little better:









And while I'm posting images, here's the dial/bezel lume:









I didn't expect the entire bezel to be lumed, but it really lights up nicely. I wouldn't say that it's a torch, but it does light up well, and is legible in the dark after 6 hours, from only 15 seconds under a halogen light.

Clair


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

TicTocTach said:


> TGE, the bracelet is nicely brushed on the top and bottom, with a mirror polish on the sides of the links. Very nicely done, and matches the watch case perfectly. It may not be perfectly captured on my photos, though, as I suck at getting the lighting just right with my $10 light box...
> 
> The bracelet is something that Dan worked hard on, and there was a lot of back and forth between him and the producer. It's a very nice feeling piece with a true divers extension and a lot of adjustment built in.
> 
> Clair


Good information, thank you. Oh, and the pics a great too.

The bracelet is really important to me and I've seen a lot of variation within a fairly small price band. It's nice to hear I can buy one of these with confidence if the opportunity presents.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> TGE, the bracelet is nicely brushed on the top and bottom, with a mirror polish on the sides of the links. Very nicely done, and matches the watch case perfectly. It may not be perfectly captured on my photos, though, as I suck at getting the lighting just right with my $10 light box...
> 
> The bracelet is something that Dan worked hard on, and there was a lot of back and forth between him and the producer. It's a very nice feeling piece with a true divers extension and a lot of adjustment built in.
> 
> Clair


Thanks for posting these great shots, Clair. I am looking for a solid link oyster style for my incoming Tudor Sub and am thinking the OWC one may be just the ticket. Could you take a few more shots of the clasp open showing the dive extension? Maybe also one or two of the clasp-side of the bracelet on your wrist? $50 is not a bad price for a well-made and well fitting oyster bracelet. I'm quite liking the apparent adjustability of this one.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Fullers - pix as requested... maybe swing by and try her on if you're in the neighborhood?

Clair


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Fullers - pix as requested... maybe swing by and try her on if you're in the neighborhood?
> 
> Clair


Thanks, Clair. That clasp looks like it might fit me better than the thick Traditional Sub clasp. Indeed I might swing by. Look for a PM in a bit.


----------



## diba kai (Sep 4, 2010)

I was told by OWUSA that the 2ER is out of production so remainders or used ones is going to be it. Won't that change this thread?
Bill


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

my seiko snzf17


----------



## Ricardinho4 (Jun 30, 2010)

I am planning to buy the Steinhart Ocean One!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Have a TianJin Jun Shi sub that arrived today, though I can't pick it up until the weekend. But I also bought a new Sandoz Sub (Singapore I believe) because the price was good (at least I thought). So... instead of having no sub 'homages', I'll have 2 by next week. :-s Curses.

I'm thinking of modding the Sandoz sub like some other people have done. So far I've seen mainly the MKII mod, and one person who used Tudor snowflake hands with a MKII face. Are there any other ones people have done? And is it costly to have someone do it for you? I believe I saw the estimate of $50 for parts and $50 for changing it?


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Steinhart Ocean 44...modded MilSub.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

diba kai said:


> I was told by OWUSA that the 2ER is out of production so remainders or used ones is going to be it. Won't that change this thread?
> Bill


No. They have a new sapphire version called "The Snorkler" its number begins with CER... if I'm not mistaken. Plus, 2ER's will probably still be available for awhile on the used market.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> Steinhart Ocean 44...modded MilSub.


Ace!


----------



## 6grand (Jun 29, 2011)

Then Invicta it is. On to the store!



Fullers1845 said:


> I have owned all three. IMO the Alpha movement is weaker than the Miyota in the Invicta or the in-house in the Orient. Orient's bracelet is not that great, but it is serviceable. Invicta has the best bracelet of the 3, and is the best overall Sub-homage (see my previous posts in this thread) if you can get over the huge branding on the case and dial.
> 
> Good luck with your quest!


----------



## lwkeung (Jul 6, 2011)

6grand said:


> Then Invicta it is. On to the store!


Good choice :] Just learned to take off bracelet and replaced it with a Timex Weekender strap.








Excuse my ugly wrist.


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, thanks to this thread I've gone & got this Invicta 8926. Couldn't find a 8926C, but hay-oh not the end of the world. First impressions? A nice looking, weighty watch & a steal at the price I paid. Cost me $62.50 + shipping to the UK. Going to do a few of the Mods I've seen on this threat. Remove Cyclops (watched rtomson's youtube vid on how to do this) & Maybe buff the bling off the centre links in bracelet using the scotchbrite/320 sandpaper method I found in another thread. Might leave that for a while as It's destined to be put on a Zulu/Nato strap. We will see.......... So, here's the sub now, will post 'photo's as I Mod it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

lwkeung said:


> Good choice :] Just learned to take off bracelet and replaced it with a Timex Weekender strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dad-the-diver said:


> Ok, thanks to this thread I've gone & got this Invicta 8926. Couldn't find a 5926C, but hay-oh not the end of the world. First impressions? A nice looking, weighty watch & a steal at the price I paid. Cost me $62.50 + shipping to the UK. Going to do a few of the Mods I've seen on this threat. Remove Cyclops (watched rtomson's toutube vid on how to do this) & Maybe buff the bling off the centre links in bracelet using the scotchbrite/320 sandpaper method I found in another thread. Might leave that for a while as It's destined to be put on a Zulu/Nato strap. We will see.......... So, here's the sub now, will post 'photo's as I Mod it.
> View attachment 511849


Congratulations, guys! The 8926c is hard to beat. One of the best affordable Sub homages available, IMO.


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, first "Mod" done, cyclops removed. See here:-Cyclops Removal - How-To VideoWas fairly easy in the end, though the thought of taking Fire & Blade to my new watch freaked me out a bit, so my son Josh did it for me! So, role on the Zulu/Nato Straps.........


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks good! You're tempting me to try a bit of modding myself...


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

whatmeworry said:


> Looks good! You're tempting me to try a bit of modding myself...


What do you have in mind Olly?

I have been VERY tempted to pick up a 8926, and do the "Fullers mods" (i.e., remove date magnifier, brush center links), as well as instal a green ceramic bezel insert and try and "sand-out" the Invicta marking on the side of the case (which I hate).


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TroyNVie said:


> What do you have in mind Olly?
> 
> I have been VERY tempted to pick up a 8926, and do the "Fullers mods" (i.e., remove date magnifier, brush center links), as well as instal a green ceramic bezel insert and try and "sand-out" the Invicta marking on the side of the case (which I hate).


It is $65 bucks well spent, Troy. And fun to do some simple mods to your own watch. I'm afraid you'll have a lopsided case if you sand the Invicta all the way out. Those grooves are deep! I wonder if there would be a way to fill it in with something and then sand it flush with the case side. :think:

Of course, as a lefty, I wear my watch on the right wrist, so I never have to look at the desecrated left case side while wearing it. b-)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

TroyNVie said:



> What do you have in mind Olly?


Well, if I did this I'd do it with and MQJ initially as the 8926 is hard to come by really cheap in the UK. 
1) Remove cyclops
2) Swap dial for either a California or an Explorer style dial (probably the latter)
3) Swap the bezel insert for either a steel or White coloured one


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Well, if I did this I'd do it with and MQJ initially as the 8926 is hard to come by really cheap in the UK.
> 1) Remove cyclops
> 2) Swap dial for either a California or an Explorer style dial (probably the latter)
> 3) Swap the bezel insert for either a steel or White coloured one


I'm such a trendsetter! :roll:


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Right, first strap to arrive was the 5 buckle "Real Bond" Zulu. Ripped open package & put it on the Sub. What do you guys think? Have also ordered a "Traditional Bond" Zulu & a "Black Stealth" Bond. Will try those as they arrive & post 'Photos. Anyone out there know/got a link where I can maybe get a change of Dials/Hands please?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm such a trendsetter! :roll:


Now that is a sweet looking Tudor.

I never understood the point of a cyclops. 3x magnification is ridiculous. Like 80 clowns climbing out of a rainbow colored VW Beetle ridiculous.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Some folks - maybe even in this thread (I can't remember) - have gone so far as to disassemble the watch and TIG weld the side of the case with the text. They then had to reshape the built-up material to something that looked like the old case. Turned out wonderfully, but it's not a small job...

Clair



Fullers1845 said:


> It is $65 bucks well spent, Troy. And fun to do some simple mods to your own watch. I'm afraid you'll have a lopsided case if you sand the Invicta all the way out. Those grooves are deep! I wonder if there would be a way to fill it in with something and then sand it flush with the case side. :think:
> 
> Of course, as a lefty, I wear my watch on the right wrist, so I never have to look at the desecrated left case side while wearing it. b-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dad-the-diver said:


> Right, first strap to arrive was the 5 buckle "Real Bond" Zulu. Ripped open package & put it on the Sub. What do you guys think? Have also ordered a "Traditional Bond" Zulu & a "Black Stealth" Bond. Will try those as they arrive & post 'Photos. Anyone out there know/got a link where I can maybe get a change of Dials/Hands please?


Lookin' good, Daddy'o! You might check with Duarte at North East Watch Works about modding the hands and dial.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

For Miyota hands try Jay at Motor City Watch Works. Yobokies also has some hands for the 8200 series movements. No one is making dials for the Miyota yet, I've been keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Well, if I did this I'd do it with and MQJ initially as the 8926 is hard to come by really cheap in the UK.
> 1) Remove cyclops
> 2) Swap dial for either a California or an Explorer style dial (probably the latter)
> 3) Swap the bezel insert for either a steel or White coloured one


I feel like if you're going to spend that much money on it, you might as well start with the swiss movement of the 9937.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

zippofan said:


> For Miyota hands try Jay at Motor City Watch Works. Yobokies also has some hands for the 8200 series movements. No one is making dials for the Miyota yet, I've been keeping my fingers crossed!


Speaking of Jay, gonna send off my Sandoz to him soon. Decided to mod it since I have 2 sub 'homages'.








Going to give it a Snowflake dial and hands. The Seiko w/ Tudor Shield logo dial is unfortunately discontinued , so I went with a sterile dial.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

brokenblinker said:


> I feel like if you're going to spend that much money on it, you might as well start with the swiss movement of the 9937.


Those mods Olly mentioned likely cost about $40 total (assuming he does the work himself), in addition to the roughly $35 MQJ watch. The 9937 with the Swiss movement typically sells on the bay for around $250.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

TroyNVie said:


> Those mods Olly mentioned likely cost about $40 total (assuming he does the work himself), in addition to the roughly $35 MQJ watch. The 9937 with the Swiss movement typically sells on the bay for around $250.


Ahh - i misinterpreted the price of those mods.


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

I spoke to Duarte & Jay, seams neather can do mush for the Invicta dial/hands wise, so other then a few strap changes I think I'll leave it there. TBH I'm more then happy with what I've got. However if any of you out there have a tip for a watch to base a full-on homage on let me know, with Links/Pictures if possable, coz I'm keen now!! In the mean time my ACU Zulu arived from westcoasttime so I poped it on. I like it but think I'd rather wear the "Real Bond" Zulu on the "Sub."


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dad-the-diver said:


> I spoke to Duarte & Jay, seams neather can do mush for the Invicta dial/hands wise, so other then a few strap changes I think I'll leave it there. TBH I'm more then happy with what I've got. However if any of you out there have a tip for a watch to base a full-on homage on let me know, with Links/Pictures if possable, coz I'm keen now!! In the mean time my ACU Zulu arived from westcoasttime so I poped it on. I like it but think I'd rather wear the "Real Bond" Zulu on the "Sub."


Great shot! Sandoz Submariners (either Hong Kong or Singapore version available through PMWF.com) have been popular base watches for mod projects. Also the increasingly-rare Seiko SKX031.


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Fullers, will hit Googe & the Bay now............


----------



## Mike L (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's my Eletta Dress Code

















Hope you all like it

Cheers


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

So, last of the three Zulu/Nato straps I ordered arrived. This ones your "Classic Bond" strap. I think its a toss-up between this one & the "Real Bond" Zulu. Any opinions?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dad-the-diver said:


> So, last of the three Zulu/Nato straps I ordered arrived. This ones your "Classic Bond" strap. I think its a toss-up between this one & the "Real Bond" Zulu. Any opinions?
> View attachment 514887


Man, you have got the photo scenery down! I generally prefer NATO straps for my Subs (with thinner nylon and thinner hardware) than the Zulus. However, among the 3 you have posted so far I prefer the "Real Bond".


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Man, you have got the photo scenery down! I generally prefer NATO straps for my Subs (with thinner nylon and thinner hardware) than the Zulus. However, among the 3 you have posted so far I prefer the "Real Bond".


Thanks Fuller. Yeah, I like the "Real Bond" one too. At the moment I bidding on a Seiko SKX031 I think if I win it I'll put thr "Classic Bond" on that. Also, so chuffed with the Invicta I'm bidding on another one. The 1003 Pro Diver this time. Damn, these "sub's" are both fun & addictive! Going to give the 8926 a dive in next week or so see how it fares down to 20-25 meters or so. We will see..........


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Mike L said:


> Here's my Eletta Dress Code
> 
> View attachment 514618
> 
> ...


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Kind of subhomage, Titus Calypsomatic which looks a lot like a "bond-sub". From 60-70's, not by any means a mint example but all in all a very nice diver. 38mm without the 7mm crown. I will need to fix a lume-pip though, think one from a subbezel will work quite well.


----------



## j stuff (Jul 8, 2010)

I dont think ive seen a tag heuer 1000 posted yet...


----------



## Major Morgan (Aug 9, 2010)

Of possible interest to the UK mambers, I've just seen this on the Marks & Spencers site..............










I'm not sure of any specs other than it's quartz. But for £39.50 I thought some of you may want one to put on a NATO strap.

search the site for product code - T092099A


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Having handled some of their watches in store I'd struggle to recommend M&S's stuff. This one looks good in comparison to some of the others. There's a G-Shock rip off with incredibly poor attention to detail, as evidenced in the pic below.


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Jockinho said:


> Kind of subhomage, Titus Calypsomatic which looks a lot like a "bond-sub". From 60-70's, not by any means a mint example but all in all a very nice diver. 38mm without the 7mm crown. I will need to fix a lume-pip though, think one from a subbezel will work quite well.


Now, thats nice.........


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Just got this. £8 (about $12) shipped from Hong Kong!!! Came with a bracelet, thats gone, by the time you read this the cyclops will be gone. No idea on the WR but I went swimming in it!! Guess I found my next "Beater"..............


----------



## thoang77 (Sep 20, 2011)

dad-the-diver said:


> Just got this. £8 (about $12) shipped from Hong Kong!!! Came with a bracelet, thats gone, by the time you read this the cyclops will be gone. No idea on the WR but I went swimming in it!! Guess I fround my next "Beater"..............


I saw those going on ebay for $23 shipped, though I was really hesitant and didnt buy one. Where'd you get it for $12?! How's the accuracy and quality of the piece?


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

thoang77 said:


> I saw those going on ebay for $23 shipped, though I was really hesitant and didnt buy one. Where'd you get it for $12?! How's the accuracy and quality of the piece?


Found it here:- eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace was £13.99 ( about $21) with free shipping. I just "Best Offered" £8 (Around $12) & there you go. TBH, so far seams OK. It's noy gona set the world on fire. It's quite light next to my Invicta etc but for the money thats fine. And I've given it to my daughter to stop her wearing my other watches!!!!


----------



## Mrcitzen (Sep 20, 2011)

I have al;ways liked The submariner model. But is far to expensive for me. So I've been looking for a "hommage"
I'v seen several options, Alpha, Orient and invicta. There are a lot of people who dont't like the brand Invicta.

About 6 months ago i bought the Invicta grand diver with black dail and bezel. i must say I realy love this watch.
It keeps time very well. I'v been diving with it, performs great! I own several dive watches (citizen, timex) but since
the Grand diver they haven't been om my wrist. I hope Invicta wil make a grand diver with black dail and pepsi bezel!!!
If they do I'll be the first to order one!

This is a little video i've made about the grand diver!

Invicta grand diver 3044 - YouTube

Mr Citzen


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I'll be horns-waggled. Another micro brand is doing a Mil-Sub homage. Meet the Armida A2 500m Diver:

















The Armida 500m is a functional diver watch.
Its movement is a Swiss ETA 2824-2
 
- 316l stainless steel case
- All silver hands 
- C3 lumed bezel, hour markers and hands 
- 42 mm case diameter
- 43mm bezel diameter
- Lug to lug 51mm
- Lug distance 22mm
- Height 13mm
- Sapphire crystal 3mm 
- Anti reflective coating on the inside crystal
- 22mm bracelet and rubber strap
- Waterproof to 500m/1650feet
- Individually engraved case back 
- Screwed and signed crown 7mm
- 1 Year International Warranty

Also available with a Miyota 8215 under the hood for a bit less $$.


----------



## tcc6789 (Sep 21, 2011)

Received this Ginault Base Module 1 a couple weeks ago.

Very nicely built. To my amazement, the details are almost identical to the Submariner 16610 just without anything on the dial. If it wasn't the engraving on the caseback saying it is made in the US, I would think this piece came from some small Swiss company.

The crown turns very smoothly. The bezel turns a bit tight like a 10 year old K serial Sub (I used to own one). It houses an ETA 2824 movement, runs constantly +4 sec. a day, which is very good to me. The sapphire crystal appears to be of very high quality, but without AR coating. I think the maker wants to represent the original spec in every lights.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tcc6789 said:


> Received this Ginault Base Module 1 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Very nicely built. To my amazement, the details are almost identical to the Submariner 16610 just without anything on the dial. If it wasn't the engraving on the caseback saying it is made in the US, I would think this piece came from some small Swiss company.
> 
> The crown turns very smoothly. The bezel turns a bit tight like a 10 year old K serial Sub (I used to own one). It houses an ETA 2824 movement, runs constantly +4 sec. a day, which is very good to me. The sapphire crystal appears to be of very high quality, but without AR coating. I think the maker wants to represent the original spec in every lights.


Hi, tcc6789, and welcome to WUS Affordables. That is a great looking Ginault Base Module I. Is it also 40mm in diameter like the traditional Sub? Can't go wrong with a black NATO strap either. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tcc6789 (Sep 21, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hi, tcc6789, and welcome to WUS Affordables. That is a great looking Ginault Base Module I. Is it also 40mm in diameter like the traditional Sub? Can't go wrong with a black NATO strap either. Thanks for posting.


Thanks, Fuller1845. I have been reading WUS for quite a while.

Yes, it is. IMHO, the BM1 is identical to the traditional Sub in terms of specs and craftsmanship.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

tcc6789 said:


> Received this Ginault Base Module 1 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Very nicely built. To my amazement, the details are almost identical to the Submariner 16610 just without anything on the dial. If it wasn't the engraving on the caseback saying it is made in the US, I would think this piece came from some small Swiss company.
> 
> ...


Love the dial personalization option! Too bad it puts the watch at $1,000....


----------



## millionaire75 (Sep 22, 2010)

Any opinions on the invicta 9312? its the gold quartz model. thanks.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

millionaire75 said:


> Any opinions on the invicta 9312? its the gold quartz model. thanks.


My opinion with Invicta is generally this -- if you really like the *look *of the watch, are willing to gamble on the quality of it (e.g., bracelet clasp, longevity of chronograph function, etc.), and you can get it for a reasonable price ~$65 -- then go for it.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

TicTocTach said:


> Since I only have one Sub Homage, and it is IMHO pretty dang spiffy, I'll post a couple pics here as opposed to just in the WRUW threads. Been on-wrist since she arrived, except for a few hours today doing some grunt labor. She's near perfect...
> 
> Quick & Dirty:
> All SS construction
> ...


NICE. I believe OWC makes one of the best straight off the shelf MilSub homages around. Can't recall where they get the movement ... ETA?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Since I only have one Sub Homage, and it is IMHO pretty dang spiffy, I'll post a couple pics here as opposed to just in the WRUW threads. Been on-wrist since she arrived, except for a few hours today doing some grunt labor. She's near perfect...
> 
> Quick & Dirty:
> All SS construction
> ...


That's not just _pretty_ dang spiffy, it's _extremely_ dang spiffy. I still hope to get over your way for a GTG soon so I can see it in person.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

romeo-1 said:


> Steinhart Ocean 44...modded MilSub.


Great look (I'm a little biased),[1] what hands did you use (source)?

[1]


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Major Morgan said:


> Of possible interest to the UK mambers, I've just seen this on the Marks & Spencers site..............


With that crown, it looks like a goofy Frankenwatch. I'm also snarky about those 13 - 24 bezels, no one in the military needs a watch to tell them the 24-hour time. My 2p, spend a little money and get a better timepiece.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> NICE. I believe OWC makes one of the best straight off the shelf MilSub homages around. Can't recall where they get the movement ... ETA?


Chromejob,
Mine is running a high-beat Seagull movement - I forget the number, but it's the general equivalent of an ETA 2824, IIRC. Don't quote me, though. I'll find out and get back to you. I was early to this particular run of Milsubs, and in the beginning Seagull was the only movement available. Dan later bought some Swiss movements (not ETA), and those were optional, but I stuck with the Seagull to see how that worked. So far, it's wonderful.

Fullers, we do need to get together. There are a couple other DFW folks who are talking about a GTG, and I'll keep you posted if that looks like a possibility. Alternately, let me know if you'll be west of your county line some time and we'll give another shot at meeting.

BTW, Dan emailed me the other day noting that the AR coating appears to have not made it to production. I can't tell - but I take him at his word, so I'll go back and edit my original post to avoid any confusion. The crystal is amazing to me, so I never would have known had he not said anything to me. No biggie.

Clair


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> BTW, Dan emailed me the other day noting that the AR coating appears to have not made it to production. I can't tell - but I take him at his word, so I'll go back and edit my original post to avoid any confusion. The crystal is amazing to me, so I never would have known had he not said anything to me. No biggie.
> 
> Clair


I got that note too, Dan's openess and honesty about all aspects of his business is refreshing and frankly fascinating. He's a really good guy to deal with.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmmm . . . Does the Tudor version of the Submariner technically count as an "homage?"


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Hmmm . . . Does the Tudor version of the Submariner technically count as an "homage?"


No, Tudor is a value-priced Rolex brand, less detailing on cases, not certified, etc. IIRC, early Tudors shared some parts (e.g. caseback).

Addendum: Moreover, if you Google for "Tudor snowflake" you'll find a style that is considered a classic in its own right, sometimes mimicked." (That is, I believe the snowflake hands and square hour markers were a Tudor original, I'm open to correction.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Hmmm . . . Does the Tudor version of the Submariner technically count as an "homage?"





Chromejob said:


> No, Tudor is a value-priced Rolex brand, less detailing on cases, not certified, etc. IIRC, early Tudors shared some parts (e.g. caseback).


Tudor didn't make a homage, they made a Submariner. Actually, all but the very latest versions of the Tudor had Rolex markings on the case back, crown, and clasp. Here are a few shots my 79190 from ~2000.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, guys.

Fullers, that's a sweet (genuine) submariner that you have there.

There's an individual looking for a value-priced, entry-level, Rolex on a different thread. He actually thought that the Explorer was such a model. Perhaps I should let him know that Tudor would be his best (and only) bet for a new watch that shares the Rolex heritage.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Hmmm . . . Does the Tudor version of the Submariner technically count as an "homage?"





Monocrom said:


> Thanks for the clarification, guys.
> 
> Fullers, that's a sweet (genuine) submariner that you have there.
> 
> There's an individual looking for a value-priced, entry-level, Rolex on a different thread. He actually thought that the Explorer was such a model. Perhaps I should let him know that Tudor would be his best (and only) bet for a new watch that shares the Rolex heritage.


Thanks!

Maybe his best bet for sharing the heritage, but it will probably have to be vintage. Many new Tudors cost as much as Rolexes. Tudor stopped making Submariners about 10 or 11 years ago. Their dive watch line is now called the Hydronaut. They also make some fantastic looking chronographs. If someone just wants any watch with connections to Rolex, vintage Tudor dress watches show up from time to time for less than $1000.

Here's what mine looks like now (after a bit of de-blinging).


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

I can honestly say your Tudor Submariner is one of the nicest ones I've seen. No cyclopes, very clean look to the bezel as well.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I can honestly say your Tudor Submariner is one of the nicest ones I've seen. No cyclopes, very clean look to the bezel as well.


Thanks! The longer I have it, the more lucky I feel to have snagged it.










(Taken before brushing the bezel insert.)


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

If he must have a watch with some Rolex DNA in it, the entry-level Air King can be rather affordable in the pre-owned market. I've read some Rolex aficionados poo-poo the Air King as a cut-rate Rolex, though. 

Granted, THIS thread is about Submariners. And if a shopper could be talked out of the "It's Rolex, or it's other crap" mentality, there are still many great, more affordable alternatives: old Seamasters, Oris, Tissot, et al.


----------



## jcellucci (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm very new to this forum, but what brought me here was this discussion. I have always loved the sub ever since my fathers friend let me wear his. I wanted a great homage watch but did not have an abundance of money, being a college student with an interest in diving. A few weeks ago I lent my brother my Wayfarers, which I never wore, and they were stolen from him a few days ago so he asked me what I wanted, and I told him an Invicta 8926, a watch that was mentioned and vouched for in this thread. He was happy to oblige, he's awesome. I received the watch Yesterday and was incredibly excited and impressed, it being my first true auto, and first diver. When I looked at the display back closer I noticed that it was not a miyota, rather a seiko movement. I did research and found out that this watch has a flame fusion crystal and amazing seiko movement. It was like I got the watch all over again. Not only did i get an amazing watch that I loved, but it even has a better movement and crystal than previously expected. Anyway, I would like to get a Zulu band for this scuba class I'll be taking in the spring, and I wanted to know if I NEEDED to buy a maratac, cause they are kinda tough to find and I really don't want to spend more than $20. also, any zulu brands out there that are better? 

Ill post some pics of this beautiful watch when my girlfriend finds her camera.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jcellucci said:


> I'm very new to this forum, but what brought me here was this discussion. I have always loved the sub ever since my fathers friend let me wear his. I wanted a great homage watch but did not have an abundance of money, being a college student with an interest in diving. A few weeks ago I lent my brother my Wayfarers, which I never wore, and they were stolen from him a few days ago so he asked me what I wanted, and I told him an Invicta 8926, a watch that was mentioned and vouched for in this thread. He was happy to oblige, he's awesome. I received the watch Yesterday and was incredibly excited and impressed, it being my first true auto, and first diver. When I looked at the display back closer I noticed that it was not a miyota, rather a seiko movement. I did research and found out that this watch has a flame fusion crystal and amazing seiko movement. It was like I got the watch all over again. Not only did i get an amazing watch that I loved, but it even has a better movement and crystal than previously expected. Anyway, I would like to get a Zulu band for this scuba class I'll be taking in the spring, and I wanted to know if I NEEDED to buy a maratac, cause they are kinda tough to find and I really don't want to spend more than $20. also, any zulu brands out there that are better?
> 
> Ill post some pics of this beautiful watch when my girlfriend finds her camera.


Hi, jcellucci, and welcome to WUS Affordables! Congratulations on your new Invicta 8926. It's a great watch and a good looking Sub homage. Of course you don't have to buy Maratac nylon straps, but they are very good and worth the money. I don't believe I've ever paid more than $20 for one. Check them out on Broadarrow.net.


----------



## jcellucci (Oct 1, 2011)

How many rings would you say look the best. I'm leaning towards the original zulu, but i kinda like the 5 ring.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jcellucci said:


> How many rings would you say look the best. I'm leaning towards the original zulu, but i kinda like the 5 ring.


The easiest answer is... 1 of each! ;-)

Personally, I prefer the traditional NATO and the Mil-Series style (thinner nylon and hardware) to the Zulu (thicker nylon and beefier hardware). Here are a couple shots of each style on my 6.5 wrist:

2 Ring Maratac Zulu (hardware underneath the wrist):










Real Bond Mil-Spec (nylon keeper, no extra hardware):










Same strap off-wrist:










Maratac Bond NATO:










22mm Rhino 5-ring Zulu (IMO looks better on a bigger watch and a bigger wrist than the ones above)










This was absolutely huge on me. Not at all good for desk work. I sold it.










Maratac Bond NATO again:










Wait! That's not a homage! ;-)


----------



## Speed_Racer71 (Jul 31, 2011)

absolutely a great thread.

whats the opinion on the MQJ Sub..it looks nice but for $30..that saying you get what you pay for comes to mind. but they sure are nice looking.

i actually did look at all 46pgs but i only skimmed part of the text..dont make me go back and read all the posts :-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Speed_Racer71 said:


> absolutely a great thread. whats the opinion on the MQJ Sub..it looks nice but for $30..that saying you get what you pay for comes to mind. but they sure are nice looking. i actually did look at all 46pgs but i only skimmed part of the text..dont make me go back and read all the posts :-!


 With regard to the MQJ, it is true that you get what you pay for. It is going to be on par with--or even a bit more sketchy in the QC department than--an Alpha Sub that runs ~$70. For a much better watch, considerably more peace of mind, and not much more money, the Invicta 8926ob and the Orient 2ER are highly recommended. The newer Orient "Sapphire Snorkler" (Model: CER00008D) looks promising as well, but appears to only come in blue. But hey, for just a few shekels, the MQJ gives you a good looking watch to goof off with. Just don't plan on goofing off for very long. ;-)


----------



## It's Charlie (Sep 24, 2011)

Would you recommend the Invicta 8926C?


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Speed_Racer71 said:


> whats the opinion on the MQJ Sub..it looks nice but for $30..that saying you get what you pay for comes to mind. but they sure are nice looking.


My two cents ... *YUCK.* <|

For one thing, the writing below the spindle duplicates what Rolex puts on theirs, including what I suspect is a trademarked term "Submariner," putting it arguably into the realm of fakes. Though the "China Made" at the bottom is cute.

For little more than the price you quote you can get a good, reputable watch. Why bother with this crap? The thread is about "best," not a race to the bottom-feeder realm of "cheapest." Humbug.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> For one thing, the writing below the spindle duplicates what Rolex puts on theirs, including what I suspect is a trademarked term "Submariner," putting it arguably into the realm of fakes. Though the "China Made" at the bottom is cute.


Yeah Submariner is trademarked. Actually Superlative Chronometer is too.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

*Steinhart Ocean 1 - Vintage Red
*
_A little tribute to our resident "sub-homage expert" _


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TroyNVie said:


> *Steinhart Ocean 1 - Vintage Red
> *
> _A little tribute to our resident "sub-homage expert" _


Thanks, Troy! One of the best homages available and one of the best Real Ale's available. A winning combo if I ever saw one.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*New Citizen Sub-Style Auto Diver*

Here's an upcoming Citizen Sub-Style Auto Diver posted on Higuchi's Blog a couple days ago. Anybody heard about Miyota's 8203 movement? Looking good, Citizen! :-!

CITIZEN 200m Diver Automatic will be release on end of OCT
MSRP:42000YEN (~$550.00 at the date of this post)
REF:NY6021-51E(black),NY6020-54L(blue),NY6024-53E(gold point bezel)
Movement:8203 automatic
Steel case/Bracelet


----------



## PreDental Steve (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's my Manbushijie sterile DSSD homage on maratac MI-6 and acu grey nato straps. 





















I received this one a week ago and can't complain at all. Keeps great time and is exactly what I wanted, and at such a great price too. I particularly like the MI-6 strap for it's softer texture than any nato or zulu that I've worn. Cheers! - Steve


----------



## Drew68 (Oct 9, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Jurgens Four Star Maritime Military Diver? It's a little on the pricey side, but for those looking for a no-date milsub this looks like a worthy contender. It is not clear from the website whether the hands are sword or mercedes style, but the bezel has minute marks all the way around and the spring bars are *fixed* in true milsub fashion. Hooah!


This. Right here. This is the watch I am coveting in a big way! 41 pages into this thread and I have found my watch! You're right, though. Cheap, they ain't. Looks like they were on sale last Christmas. I'm going to see if they'll go on sale again. If I can get one for the sale price, I'll buy it in a heartbeat. If not, I just may still buy one. I am seriously loving this MilSub!

There are some photos at another website. I'd prefer the sword hands though but the Mercedes hands certainly aren't a dealbreaker.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Drew68 said:


> This. Right here. This is the watch I am coveting in a big way! 41 pages into this thread and I have found my watch! You're right, though. Cheap, they ain't. Looks like they were on sale last Christmas. I'm going to see if they'll go on sale again. If I can get one for the sale price, I'll buy it in a heartbeat. If not, I just may still buy one. I am seriously loving this MilSub!
> 
> There are some photos at another website. I'd prefer the sword hands though but the Mercedes hands certainly aren't a dealbreaker.


Hey, Drew. Welcome to WUS Affordables! The 4 Star is a cool looking MilSub homage. If you get one, be sure to come back and post a few pictures and tell us your thoughts on it.


----------



## loislois (Sep 23, 2011)

My Invicta 5017 & Invicta 8926C


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: New Citizen Sub-Style Auto Diver*

Arrrgh, the pics are gone from Higuchi's blog already :-(

I've been looking for the older Citizen "sub" for a long time, it's still available in one or two places in Europe/UK but none of the retailers will ship to the US.

Now I'll be watching Katsu-san's site...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

zippofan said:


> Arrrgh, the pics are gone from Higuchi's blog already :-(
> 
> I've been looking for the older Citizen "sub" for a long time, it's still available in one or two places in Europe/UK but none of the retailers will ship to the US.
> 
> Now I'll be watching Katsu-san's site...


Happy to act as an intermediary if that would help Griff.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

whatmeworry said:


> Happy to act as an intermediary if that would help Griff.


Uh-oh, gonna be in trouble with the wife again... :-d


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

zippofan said:


> Uh-oh, gonna be in trouble with the wife again... :-d


LOL, let me know when you've sweet talked her. I've paid for mrs wmw to get her hair done today to lessen the blow of the Speedbird III that's arriving tomorrow...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: New Citizen Sub-Style Auto Diver*



zippofan said:


> Arrrgh, the pics are gone from Higuchi's blog already :-(
> 
> I've been looking for the older Citizen "sub" for a long time, it's still available in one or two places in Europe/UK but none of the retailers will ship to the US.
> 
> Now I'll be watching Katsu-san's site...


:think: Hmmm... The pics are still there when I checked the blog less than 5 minutes ago... And they still appear in my post, above. :think:

Try this link and scroll down to the second post: Katsu NAVI.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: New Citizen Sub-Style Auto Diver*



Fullers1845 said:


> :think: Hmmm... The pics are still there when I checked the blog less than 5 minutes ago... And they still appear in my post, above. :think:
> 
> Try this link and scroll down to the second post: Katsu NAVI.


I don't see the pics either. Maybe your browser has them cached?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: New Citizen Sub-Style Auto Diver*



whatmeworry said:


> I don't see the pics either. Maybe your browser has them cached?


Weird. I just pulled it up in a different browser and the pics are still there for me. Let me try to copy and past them.










Anything?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Yep, those work...and I can now see them in your original post again...
:think:

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> Yep, those work...and I can now see them in your original post again...
> :think:
> 
> Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


The Internet is messing with us again. :-|


----------



## Speed_Racer71 (Jul 31, 2011)

am I the only one that doesnt like the wings on the second hand on the Invicta's?

for some reason that just kills it for me....looks like a meat thermometer


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is an older version of the 8926, no wings.......this is the original,before the 9937 and the ugly bezel mess.What's available now are reissues.See my post earlier in this thread.










......and 3 seizes, same flavor, 40,42 and 44 mm respectively.They all look great on a 7" wrist.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Speed_Racer71 said:


> am I the only one that doesnt like the wings on the second hand on the Invicta's?
> 
> for some reason that just kills it for me....looks like a meat thermometer


Personally, for some reason Invicta's logo has always reminded me more of the WWII German Eagle than a meat thermometer. :-|


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: New Citizen Sub-Style Auto Diver*



Fullers1845 said:


> :think: Hmmm... The pics are still there when I checked the blog less than 5 minutes ago... And they still appear in my post, above. :think:
> 
> Try this link and scroll down to the second post: Katsu NAVI.


Weird, all I get are the pic links, and when I click on them I get a 404 error.:-s

I found some pics on another site, they're nice looking watches. So are the new Orient cal. 469 40th Anniversary...

As for the older Citizen sub, I'm working on it Olly! I love that watch... b-)


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: New Citizen Sub-Style Auto Diver*



zippofan said:


> Weird, all I get are the pic links, and when I click on them I get a 404 error.:-s


I got that one day, and then the next day the images appeared normally (after I cleared my browser cache). I suspect the site is bandwidth-limited, after a certain number of downloads, the image files go 404. $FAIL


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Invicta 8926OB is great! I love mine!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

drockadam said:


> Invicta 8926OB is great! I love mine!


b-)|> Awesome shot too, Adam.


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

FYI (and I checked the rules so I don't think I am breaking them) - the 8926OBv2 is on sale at invicta chronoshark for another couple hours. They have been cheaper and will surely be again, but this is currently the best price on the OB (old Bezel a/k/a coin bezel) version 2. At $79 + a few bucks for shipping (US) this is $45 off the next lowest on google shopping.

MODS: If this is out of line, please delete / edit - thanks!

I ordered one that will have some wings clipped on the second hand as well as the logo...


----------



## kenstogie (Oct 6, 2011)

As if I didn't have enough watches I picked up the invicta that was mentioned in the last post. It is an automatic.

http://www.watchblogs.com/picbase/invictapd.jpg


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

Bought a new bezel, I'm liking it!


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

Showerbathdiver...
do it youself Milsub; made of parts from arround the world...;-)

View attachment 539852


Cheers


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DeeDee said:


> Showerbathdiver...
> do it youself Milsub; made of parts from arround the world...;-)
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Looks like a ceramic bezel too. Well done.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Steinhart Ocean Military*

Here's the one Sub lovers the world-over have been waiting for. The Steinhart Ocean Military. Standard 42mm Ocean case, 22mm lugs, domed sapphire crystal, vintagey lume, sword hands, and best of all: No date! It does not yet appear in Steinhart's web store, but it is available through Gnomonwatches.com. :-!


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



Fullers1845 said:


> Here's the one Sub lovers the world-over have been waiting for. The Steinhart Ocean Military. Standard 42mm Ocean case, 22mm lugs, domed sapphire crystal, vintagey lume, sword hands, and best of all: No date! It does not yet appear in Steinhart's web store, but it is available through Gnomonwatches.com. :-!


Looks very nice, I just wished the indices were raised ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Steinhart Ocean Military*



TroyNVie said:


> Looks very nice, I just wished the indices were raised ...


Yeah, but... 










(Not my pic.)


----------



## jald (Jul 20, 2011)

Really cheap: MQJ
Cheap: Invicta 8926, Orient, Alpha
Bit more: Sandoz, Invicta 9937
Bit more still: Steinhart, Debaufre 

I agree with this list ;o)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Russian Beauty: Vostok Amfibia Reef*

Can we consider the Vostok Amfibia Reef a Sub homage? I think so. 200m WR Russian automatics with some Subbing good looks. (I'll take the black dial/bezel. On OD NATO, please. Thank you very much.)


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Russian Beauty: Vostok Amfibia Reef*

Ehhhhh. 8926OBv2 sent from Chronoshark was the wrong one - came in with the scalloped bezel instead of the listed Coin Edge - going back.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Russian Beauty: Vostok Amfibia Reef*



linesiders said:


> Ehhhhh. 8926OBv2 sent from Chronoshark was the wrong one - came in with the scalloped bezel instead of the listed Coin Edge - going back.


That's good -- that price was not a great one....


----------



## linesiders (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Russian Beauty: Vostok Amfibia Reef*

Haha - yeh it wasn't great but it wasn't bad either, price for the Coin Bezel. Those have been running higher as of late. They have been typically $50 higher lately. The Scalloped bezel has been at @ $75-80 for a while.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

StevenY said:


> Bought a new bezel, I'm liking it!
> View attachment 539536


I ended up getting the 9937 from the sales section with a green insert like that one!  I'm excited but also confused why I'll have 3 subs.


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Not sure if anyone else has posted this one but it really is a beautiful watch and a cracker of a homage " Tianjin jun shi " it has the highly respected Seagull ST-16
movement , the finish is superb and it's accuracy never ceases to amaze me about +1 sec a day !!
The photos here are not of a full frontal because there are some words on the dial that contravenes the copyright laws eg- SUB...... Superl.....Cronom..........."
I think you get the idea anyway i just love mine and can't seem to get it off my wrist !


















PS - it sells for around 480 Yuan !!!!!! around $ 75 USD


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Closer examination won't cause it to be confused for a real Submariner. Still, the name shouldn't be on there. But that's minor compared to it having the word "chronometer" on there. That takes it out of the homage category.


----------



## Maxim Kovalenko (Sep 8, 2011)

majikat said:


> Not sure if anyone else has posted this one but it really is a beautiful watch and a cracker of a homage " Tianjin jun shi " it has the highly respected Seagull ST-16
> movement , the finish is superb and it's accuracy never ceases to amaze me about +1 sec a day !!
> The photos here are not of a full frontal because there are some words on the dial that contravenes the copyright laws eg- SUB...... Superl.....Cronom..........."
> I think you get the idea anyway i just love mine and can't seem to get it off my wrist !
> ...


Love that. I wish I could find one, everytime I try to work my way through Taobao I get a headache. Would it be possible to PM me with where you found it?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Maxim Kovalenko said:


> Love that. I wish I could find one, everytime I try to work my way through Taobao I get a headache. Would it be possible to PM me with where you found it?


I bought mine off TaoBao using an agent. Spree on Taobao Now! specifically. 
To simplify the process: you add the item link to your cart, wait for them to check if it's available, pay for it, wait for them to receive it, and so on.


Monocrom said:


> Closer examination won't cause it to be confused for a real Submariner. Still, the name shouldn't be on there. But that's minor compared to it having the word "chronometer" on there. That takes it out of the homage category.


Why does having "chronometer" specifically take it out the homage category? I would think someone would be bothered with the copyrighted words as a whole, and not the 'claim' that its COSC certified.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Citizen V said:


> Why does having "chronometer" specifically take it out the homage category? I would think someone would be bothered with the copyrighted words as a whole, and not the 'claim' that its COSC certified.


The watch clearly isn't chronometer certified. It shouldn't advertise on the dial that it is. An unscrupulous seller dealing with someone looking for a nice watch as a gift for someone special could easily jack up the asking price. If the buyer expresses concern about the price, the seller then explains that the watch is chronometer certified (clearly, as printed on the dial) and why that certification commands a premium. You and I and every other watch enthusiast knows just what type of premium it actually commands. An average person shopping for a nice gift for a loved one, doesn't.

That's why I see it as being outside of the homage category. An homage is something that even the average person can glance at, and not be fooled that it is for example a real Rolex Sub or something just as good as the original. For example, by having "Chronometer" on the dial. And thus giving the impression that it's just as good as other chronometer certified watches.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

My OWC 5517 has come in today!


I am one happy camper.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GuySie said:


> My OWC 5517 has come in today!
> 
> 
> I am one happy camper.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

GuySie said:


> My OWC 5517 has come in today!
> 
> 
> I am one happy camper.


I've never figured out where to get these from.
any pointers?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

ACG said:


> I've never figured out where to get these from.
> any pointers?


Well, they've only just been released  there's been a 2 year gap between the previous OWC models and the current line-up. You can order by e-mailing Dan at OWC's website, he might still have some models left in this batch and otherwise you can pre-order from the next one.


----------



## pb123996 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello all and thanks for lots of input and ideas to help me make the choices I have made recently, Watches have only recently become an attraction for me, I love the automatic movement, fascinating and addictive. 
I do love the submariner style, I cant justify spending that much on a watch that I will scratch, ding, and drop like any other watch I wear daily.
I would have to wear it daily, the thought of it sat at home alone would eat away at me all day, plus I would want to enjoy it, not be scared wearing it.
Sorry to those who love the Alpha watches, they are good value for money but you get what you pay for. I fell for the quality photographs on this forum and must say, It would of been a nice £50 towards the next one. Dissatisfied, I Bought a Invicta 6866 Reserve and love the yellow sunburst dial and the display back and It has a nice weight in the bracelet, Not sure its a homage with a yellow dial but I am very pleased with it. 
But yesterday, I fell victim of the new Steinhart Vintage Red, I am going to have to wait yet again for the post and it drives me crazy but I really cant wait.
Does anyone have any Ideas on a TT blue homage i could consider to complete? then I am done. I think...., Does it end??? Its only just started..


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

This is hard. I am looking around thinking about what my next watch should be, and I keep coming back to this thread. I see lots of other different styles that I like, and then I'll catch a great image of a sub (either real or homage) and they really do look striking. I think what would stop me from getting a very similar homage is the Mercedes hour hand, which I don't like for some reason, but now that Steinhart Vintage Military has been calling to me (what would those be... sword? plongeur?). Then I think maybe one of the cheap "starter" subs will be a good tester for me and I start the process all over again. Ah well, at least I enjoy looking.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

OJ Bartley said:


> This is hard. I am looking around thinking about what my next watch should be, and I keep coming back to this thread. I see lots of other different styles that I like, and then I'll catch a great image of a sub (either real or homage) and they really do look striking. I think what would stop me from getting a very similar homage is the Mercedes hour hand, which I don't like for some reason, but now that Steinhart Vintage Military has been calling to me (what would those be... sword? plongeur?). Then I think maybe one of the cheap "starter" subs will be a good tester for me and I start the process all over again. Ah well, at least I enjoy looking.


Oh, the sweet agony! Have you looked at the Marcello C Nettuno 3? They're not cheap, but have good reviews.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

*Re: Russian Beauty: Vostok Amfibia Reef*

I've owned this Alpha LV Sub for a while now. Don't wear it much, but it looks great, especially on the calfskin NATO I put it on yesterday. Wearing it today because it caught my eye in the watch box this morning.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Russian Beauty: Vostok Amfibia Reef*

There's a new 5517 homage in town, boys. And he's from a known (good) watch brand.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Russian Beauty: Vostok Amfibia Reef*



Chromejob said:


> There's a new 5517 homage in town, boys. And he's from a known (good) watch brand.


I like! Still happy with my OWC, but that Steinhart is definitely a looker.

One more pic of the OWC;


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Russian Beauty: Vostok Amfibia Reef*

A couple pics of Dan's great inspired designs...

















Clair


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Oh, the sweet agony! Have you looked at the Marcello C Nettuno 3? They're not cheap, but have good reviews.


Thanks Fullers, I have seen that one (I think I've looked through this thread twice now), but forgotten about it recently. I like the OWC too, but something about that new Steinhart just nails it for me. It looks fantastic.


----------



## gnolivos (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the new Casio MDV-106 variant. Cheap, Quartz, and reasonable quality with great submariner looks... I just love the red second hand on this one for that little extra 'pop'.


----------



## pb123996 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am very pleased my new Steinhart Ocean 1 'Vintage Red'


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I find myself really tempted by the Alpha green sub at the moment. It's one of those watches I've wanted on and off for ages and keep coming back to. 
Looking at Alpha's site jut now I see they have a white dialled version too which looks pretty nice.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of Invicta but I just ordered the Prodiver 8926obv2 with the seiko movement for $60 new. I couldn't resist the price, especially since none of my current watches have the display case back. 
I'll post pictures and my impression of the watch here when it arrives.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> I find myself really tempted by the Alpha green sub at the moment. It's one of those watches I've wanted on and off for ages and keep coming back to.
> Looking at Alpha's site jut now I see they have a white dialled version too which looks pretty nice.


The Alpha LV Sub is a fun watch. The example I had... no complaints. In fact, the green bezel is so attractive I have been wearing my Ocean 1 that way since it arrived.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Both been flawless so far, adjusting them took some time but both are running around +5/24 now.Money well spent.

I like the look better too, the hour markers on the Invictas are a bit to small I think.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Alter Soldat said:


> Both been flawless so far, adjusting them took some time but both are running around +5/24 now.Money well spent.
> 
> I like the look better too, the hour markers on the Invictas are a bit to small I think.










I totally agree. I would love my 9937 more if the markers were larger/less metal border more lume. I'm actually at the point where I'm looking at replacement dials.







Saw this one at raffles-time.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, the Invicta 8926obv2 came in today and I'm definitely impressed considering what I paid for it. I'll post an updated opinion after a few days to evaluate the accuracy, lume, etc. 
It wears great on this green nato strap. Hopefully I'll have time to size the bracelet soon.

















It's currently my only watch with an exhibition case back also which is fun to observe on occasion.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've finally joined the sub homage club!

I ordered the Orient CER00007B. The 39.5mm size is exactly what I'm looking for-- closer to the real sub. This size is more elegant to my eye. I've bought it on a bit of whim as I had no intention of buying a Rolex look-alike, but it's cheap and looks good and I've wanted to try an Orient for a while. At least I can say I got an in-house movement ;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> View attachment 555817
> 
> I totally agree. I would love my 9937 more if the markers were larger/less metal border more lume. I'm actually at the point where I'm looking at replacement dials.
> View attachment 555819
> ...


I used dial and hands from Raffles in this watch:


Works as advertised, but lume is weak. Probably not an upgrade from your invicta dial in that regard.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

GuySie said:


> I used dial and hands from Raffles in this watch:
> 
> Works as advertised, but lume is weak. Probably not an upgrade from your invicta dial in that regard.


Thanks for letting me know . I think the dial is also .5mm larger and I'd have to file it down to fit (like my Sandoz).


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Hoopster said:


> Well, the Invicta 8926obv2 came in today and I'm definitely impressed considering what I paid for it. I'll post an updated opinion after a few days to evaluate the accuracy, lume, etc.
> It wears great on this green nato strap. Hopefully I'll have time to size the bracelet soon.
> 
> 
> ...


After a few days wearing this watch I've got mostly good things to say. It's currently running about 6 seconds fast per day. The lume while not blinding is readable all night (at least 6+hours). I hate to say it but I like the bezel action better than any of my three Seiko divers. The solid link SS bracelet is superb considering I paid *$60* shipped for this watch. The date magnifier may not be as strong as a Rolex, I'm not sure, but it certainly does magnify which is a treat for me considering all my other watches are unmagnified.

Even if I had paid $200 for this watch I couldn't find much to complain about especially fit and finish wise. Perfection would be a sapphire crystal, solid end links on the bracelet, slightly better bracelet clasp, ceramic or sapphire bezel, and blinding lume. Then I would expect to be paying $300+ though.


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

So, I've been wanting a Sub homage for some time now. I'm really liking the sterile face GMT that Manbushijie has. I would consider an Alpha, but they don't make a black bezel GMT Sub homage. As you guys can see, I'm in the sub-$100 arena. Is there anything else I should be considering? Not sure how the case quality is on the Invicta sub, but if it's anything like the soft metal case on the Speedway I had, I don't want to go down that road.

Is the Alpha a better watch than the sterile-face subs that Manbushijie sells? I haven't gathered one over the other types of preferences from the posts in this thread.


----------



## paulie485 (May 18, 2011)

cheapie said:


> So, I've been wanting a Sub homage for some time now. I'm really liking the sterile face GMT that Manbushijie has. I would consider an Alpha, but they don't make a black bezel GMT Sub homage. As you guys can see, I'm in the sub-$100 arena. Is there anything else I should be considering? Not sure how the case quality is on the Invicta sub, but if it's anything like the soft metal case on the Speedway I had, I don't want to go down that road.
> 
> Is the Alpha a better watch than the sterile-face subs that Manbushijie sells? I haven't gathered one over the other types of preferences from the posts in this thread.


I just don't get this. A copy of a cliche? Why?


----------



## cheapie (May 7, 2011)

You don't need to get it since you aren't making the purchase. ;-)


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

The only thing I never liked about the Invicta 8926 is the huge Invicta logo stamped in the side of the case.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> The only thing I never liked about the Invicta 8926 is the huge Invicta logo stamped in the side of the case.


I was able to remove this from the newer Invicta. PM if you're interested in hearing about how I had it done....


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> The only thing I never liked about the Invicta 8926 is the huge Invicta logo stamped in the side of the case.


I really thought the Invicta logo on the case would bother me and that alone held me back for a while but it really hasn't at all and it's the kind of thing I'm usually bothered by. Actually, I thought the invicta logo on the dial and wings on the tail of the second hand would bother me also but they don't one bit.

The more I wear this watch the more impressed I am by it. If you can find one under $75 you don't have much to lose.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

cheapie said:


> So, I've been wanting a Sub homage for some time now. I'm really liking the sterile face GMT that Manbushijie has. I would consider an Alpha, but they don't make a black bezel GMT Sub homage. As you guys can see, I'm in the sub-$100 arena. Is there anything else I should be considering? Not sure how the case quality is on the Invicta sub, but if it's anything like the soft metal case on the Speedway I had, I don't want to go down that road.
> 
> Is the Alpha a better watch than the sterile-face subs that Manbushijie sells? I haven't gathered one over the other types of preferences from the posts in this thread.


Well, technically the watches with the fourth hand and GMT bezel are *not* Sub homages, but rather GMT Master homages. The Rolex GMT Master is only 100m WR and has a 24 click bezel.

For less than $100 the Invicta 8926ob is the best Sub homage available. For a GMT homage you're probably 50/50 between an Alpha and a Manbushijie or Helenarou. At that price, though the Chinese GMT's will probably be inferior to the Invicta.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TroyNVie said:


> I was able to remove this from the newer Invicta. PM if you're interested in hearing about how I had it done....


Got any photos of the finished product, Troy? This is the Flame Fusion/Seiko movt. version, right?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Went with the family to the Aquarium today. Snapped a few shots of my Ocean 1. Unfortunately, this is probably the closest it will ever get to most of these beautiful creatures. ;-) (Edit: Sorry for the poor photographs. Still getting used to my new Android camera.)


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Received my Orient CER00007B from Creation Watches today-- that's 5 days from placing the order, delivered from Singapore to UK. Now that is awesome service and probably faster than most domestic retailers!

This watch is lovely and I'm very surprised how good it looks for £77. I'll take some pics when I get the chance. Sapphire glass, automatic movement, 39.5mm; perfect package imo. I've stuck it on my wrist briefly and can see why Rolex have stuck to 40mm so far. It's the perfect size and looks elegant rather than sporty.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

One for Fullers... wish I would have remembered to check out your green Steinhart, I was hoping to compare that with the OWC at the GTG, but it totally slipped my mind. Will have to take a look another time!









Clair


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> One for Fullers... wish I would have remembered to check out your green Steinhart, I was hoping to compare that with the OWC at the GTG, but it totally slipped my mind. Will have to take a look another time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm pretty sure you need to sell me one of your OWC's, Clair. Two of these rare beauties is just too much Sub goodness for one WIS to bear. Great pic too!

Of course, I've got MilSub's on the mind this morning because of this.


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

lostguy said:


> Received my Orient CER00007B from Creation Watches today-- that's 5 days from placing the order, delivered from Singapore to UK. Now that is awesome service and probably faster than most domestic retailers!
> 
> This watch is lovely and I'm very surprised how good it looks for £77. I'll take some pics when I get the chance. Sapphire glass, automatic movement, 39.5mm; perfect package imo. I've stuck it on my wrist briefly and can see why Rolex have stuck to 40mm so far. It's the perfect size and looks elegant rather than sporty.


Good to hear. Earlier today, I ordered that same watch from the OWUSA website. There's a lack of information on this new Orient sub, so it'll be interesting to see how it compares to my Mako.

Also, the one I'm getting is in royal blue rather than black, I've finally decided to throw some color in my watch collection!


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Arcitecht said:


> Good to hear. Earlier today, I ordered that same watch from the OWUSA website. There's a lack of information on this new Orient sub, so it'll be interesting to see how it compares to my Mako.
> 
> Also, the one I'm getting is in royal blue rather than black, I've finally decided to throw some color in my watch collection!


I think it looks lovely. I don't own any other sub-type watches so I don't have anything else to compare to. I think the size makes it look elegant. My other main two watches are the Christopher Ward C8 and Getat homage and both are 44mm. This 39.5mm is refreshing. I'm just waiting on my bracelet tool to adjust it so I haven't actually worn it yet. The bracelet is nothing to write home about unfortunately (from what I have seen and read, the Mako bracelet is much better) but the rest of the watch is a steal at this price. It's just a shame there isn't a non-date version!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Heads up Sub lovers! World of Watches has the Invicta 8926obv2 (new version with Seiko NH25A movt.) sub homage today for $65.00 shipped! (Put it in your cart and a $10 gift card should be automatically added.)

I have no affiliation with the seller, but I just ordered one to review for this thread since it is an update on my favorite <$100 Sub Homage: the 8926c (Miyota movt.)


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I just picked up a Invicta 8926OBV2. What sold me on this watch is the Seiko 5 and Seiko Monster movement inside the watch. I would have gotten a Citizen Watch automatic dive watch with no problem based on the fact I own a Citizen Eco-Drive that has survived 3 years of hard abuse with no screw down crown. But, after owning a G-Shock for less than $100 for years. A good watch should last a long time for less than $100. I also own a Vostok Amphibian. And, I would have gotten another one too, but the overseas transaction is a big headache. And most Vostok Amphibians cost more than $65.00 with shipping and handling. Vostok Amphibian trains you on how to screw down a crown with almost no problems because of the crown is easy to move which is good, but they don't have classic submariner look, but they are still tough known the less. I hope the Invicta 8926OBV2 lasts a pretty long time. I read people have had theirs for over 4 years now. I've never owned a Seiko diver watch, and almost every cheaper Seiko watch with no more than 50mm has failed me with the broken watch crystals. I hope the Inivicta 8926OBV2 is more water resistant than actuate, because a little know secret with an automatic diver watch is you can use the watch bezel to keep track of the real time give or take 10 minutes +/- if you like.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

I received this recently and wore it for the first time today. It's a nice looking watch, a steal at £77. It's a mobile pic so the resolution isn't great.

Orient CER00007B on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

You lucky guy. I was looking for a new Orient Submariner in the American market, but couldn't find one. Because they are "discontinued" for whatever reason. Where did you get yours? Was it on ebay?


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

They are available in the US, as I recently ordered one from orientwatchusa, however it is only available in the deep blue color scheme (which is fine for me as I have enough black watches!). It's called the "Sapphire Snorkeler". I love Orient so I'm pumped for its delivery


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> You lucky guy. I was looking for a new Orient Submariner in the American market, but couldn't find one. Because they are "discontinued" for whatever reason. Where did you get yours? Was it on ebay?


I got mine from Creation Watches a couple of weeks ago. They are based in Singapore I believe. I'm not sure of US retailers-- here in the UK it's even worse because there are no Orient authorised dealers at all. So officially, they are not sold here!

This model I believe is the replacement for the 2ER. It features a welcomed upgrade in sapphire crystal. The bracelet has hollow links and is basic in all honesty, but the overall package is very good value. It really looks more pricey than it is.

I bit the bullet and purchased abroad. Even with customs charges it's great value (I got away with it this time, all the more sweeter).


----------



## morrisonds (Nov 29, 2011)

I bought my black Aquamatic II in 2009 (one of the last to be branded "St. Moritz" rather than Momentum). It's very dressy, not too bulky (I have the medium size), and wears like a tank. Swiss movement, sapphire crystal (an option at service time), 300 meters, great price. After a day on my wrist, it has enough reserve power to sit on the nightstand and keep good time for nearly 48 hours, which I think is remarkable. Keeps good time, too. 

This is my go-to vacation watch, since I can leave it on whether I'm on a dive boat or in sitting a bar (on off-gassing days, of course). Plus, I get a kick out of explaining to newbies that yes, it kinda looks like a Rolex -- but it's actually made by a small Canadian company that's truly devoted to making good watches for divers who dive. They don't care about building museum pieces that will never hit the water (and I'm certainly not rich and/or stupid enough to strap on a Rolex for diving!)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

morrisonds said:


> I bought my black Aquamatic II in 2009 (one of the last to be branded "St. Moritz" rather than Momentum). It's very dressy, not too bulky (I have the medium size), and wears like a tank. Swiss movement, sapphire crystal (an option at service time), 300 meters, great price. After a day on my wrist, it has enough reserve power to sit on the nightstand and keep good time for nearly 48 hours, which I think is remarkable. Keeps good time, too.
> 
> This is my go-to vacation watch, since I can leave it on whether I'm on a dive boat or in sitting a bar (on off-gassing days, of course). Plus, I get a kick out of explaining to newbies that yes, it kinda looks like a Rolex -- but it's actually made by a small Canadian company that's truly devoted to making good watches for divers who dive. They don't care about building museum pieces that will never hit the water (and I'm certainly not rich and/or stupid enough to strap on a Rolex for diving!)


Sweet! I love St. Moritz/Momentum. Any pics of your watch to share with us?


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

Just got my Orient sapphire sub. Dial looks great, bezel is good, the bracelet is a little meh, but very comfortable. The size is also refreshing.

My only complaint is that the box smells strongly of garlic. Yes, garlic. I mean, what the hell Orient? What are you making these out of?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Arcitecht said:


> Just got my Orient sapphire sub. Dial looks great, bezel is good, the bracelet is a little meh, but very comfortable. The size is also refreshing.
> 
> My only complaint is that the box smells strongly of garlic. Yes, garlic. I mean, what the hell Orient? What are you making these out of?


Whaddaya expect, man? Vampires like watches too! b-)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Garlic? That is indeed odd. My Orient box didn't smell like garlic.


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

I know, it's absolutely absurd. I really cannot fathom how this happened. But the stench is unbearable, so I will probably have to throw the darn thing out. 

@Fullers: Indeed, perhaps the OWUSA warehouse has seen a recent rash of watch thefts by vampires?


----------



## donoharm (Nov 23, 2011)

So I understand that the submariner isn't a quartz watch so what I'm about to say may be blasphemy, but I think the world needs an atomic submariner homage. The "nuclear" submariner, if you will... Atomic accuracy and good looks. I would buy one.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

donoharm said:


> So I understand that the submariner isn't a quartz watch so what I'm about to say may be blasphemy, but I think the world needs an atomic submariner homage. The "nuclear" submariner, if you will... Atomic accuracy and good looks. I would buy one.


Check out post #961 of this thread. It's not a full-on Sub homage. But it's close, and it's quartz. Casio knows how to make some very good quartz watches.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Arcitecht said:


> Just got my Orient sapphire sub. Dial looks great, bezel is good, the bracelet is a little meh, but very comfortable. The size is also refreshing.
> 
> My only complaint is that the box smells strongly of garlic. Yes, garlic. I mean, what the hell Orient? What are you making these out of?


Yep, the bracelet is very basic and with hollow links so it feels light and flimsy. It's also a bit rougher around the edges than I expected. However, it is comfortable. The dial is really nice on this one, good detail and dainty looking hands.

This is my first Orient and I've found the auto windup very efficient compared to my Swiss. I wore it 6 hours and left it over 24 hours on the dresser and it was still running. Normally after a short wear like that, my watch runs out around 12-16 hours later.

Mine didn't smell of garlic. That is funny!


----------



## donoharm (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks - that post is actually what inspired my own post! If anyone were to make an atomic submariner, casio would be it for sure!


Monocrom said:


> Check out post #961 of this thread. It's not a full-on Sub homage. But it's close, and it's quartz. Casio knows how to make some very good quartz watches.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

donoharm said:


> Thanks - that post is actually what inspired my own post! If anyone were to make an atomic submariner, casio would be it for sure!


Stupid question: How does one find post 961? Every time I select a page that should be in range, the posts are renumbered starting at 1. Is there a forum setting I need to change?

I want to see this Casio!


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Stupid question: How does one find post 961? Every time I select a page that should be in range, the posts are renumbered starting at 1. Is there a forum setting I need to change?
> 
> I want to see this Casio!


Under display in the top right corner, choose "Linear"


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Heads up Sub lovers! World of Watches has the Invicta 8926obv2 (new version with Seiko NH25A movt.) sub homage today for $65.00 shipped! (Put it in your cart and a $10 gift card should be automatically added.)
> 
> I have no affiliation with the seller, but I just ordered one to review for this thread since it is an update on my favorite <$100 Sub Homage: the 8926c (Miyota movt.)


Can you hand wind and hack this version of the Seiko NH25A movement?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Can you hand wind and hack this version of the Seiko NH25A movement?


Neither. Just like most entry level Seiko automatics.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Can you hand wind and hack this version of the Seiko NH25A movement?


The newest (?) version has NH35A which does both .
Seen here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-invicta-8926c-544214-2.html


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Neither. Just like most entry level Seiko automatics.


I thought so. Thank you.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Citizen V said:


> The newest (?) version has NH35A which does both .
> Seen here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-invicta-8926c-544214-2.html


 I thought so. Thank you. I was double checking my research on the watch. I hope to get mine soon. The Rolex Submariner look has always been my favorite look. It is so simple, functional, rugged, and nice looking, but I can't afford one, and in this day and age. It is very dangerous to own a Rolex Submariner in public unless you put it on a Nato strap or something not so noticeable.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Neither. Just like most entry level Seiko automatics.


Oh, but you can quick set the date though, right?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> I thought so. Thank you. I was double checking my research on the watch. I hope to get mine soon. The Rolex Submariner look has always been my favorite look. It is so simple, functional, rugged, and nice looking, but I can't afford one, and in this day and age. It is very dangerous to own a Rolex Submariner in public unless you put it on a Nato strap or something not so noticeable.


Oh I just realized you posted on that thread before so you probably already saw that .


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Oh, but you can quick set the date though, right?


I believe so, when the crown is at the middle position.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TroyNVie said:


> Under display in the top right corner, choose "Linear"


Got it. Thanks! Yes, that Casio would be outstanding as a Wave Ceptor.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> I believe so, when the crown is at the middle position.


The hand wind and hacking doesn't really bother me all that much. It is less changes of over winding and stopping the movement completely without restarting it again. All I am going to do is turn the watch hands around until the date comes up instead of reseting the date with quick set until it is five minutes slow to compensate for movement jumping around with activity.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice watch.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> The Rolex Submariner look has always been my favorite look. It is so simple, functional, rugged, and nice looking, but I can't afford one, and in this day and age. It is very dangerous to own a Rolex Submariner in public unless you put it on a Nato strap or something not so noticeable.


No worries, if a stranger approaches you while eying your Rolex, just say, "Hey, you like my Rolex? It's a great-looking fake isn't it. Only cost me $10. Bought it on the corner of . . . "

That should help ward off the muggers. They'd feel too silly over possibly going to jail for just $10.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, here's another great looking Sub homage that somehow slipped by me before apparently selling out. (LE of 200 pieces.)

The *TÄRNAN Oceanographer.* (Pronounced "Tayr-nan") Inspired by the Rolex Submariner ref. 6200 from 1955, here are the specs and some pics from the *TÄRNAN *website.

*Water-resistance:* 30 bar (300 m / 1000 ft)
*Diameter:* Ø 42.0 mm, crown excluded
*Thickness:* 14.4 mm
*Lung width*: 22.0 mm
*Dial:* matt black, golden minute track with Super-Luminova™
*Hands:* yellow plating, coated with Super-Luminova™
*Crystal:* 2.5 mm-thick sapphire with anti-reflective coating
*Bezel:* stainless steel with eloxed aluminum insert, 120 clicks
*Bracelet:* stainless steel with safety folding buckle
 Delivered in a fine hand-made wooden box with suede-like lining.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I do wish I had a smaller wrist. There are some gorgeous, affordable homages out there.

The good thing is I don't ever have to feel pressure to buy a Rolex as they just aren't going to fit my fat hooves.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

OWC 5517 Milsub on sand-colored Zulu with low-light hardware (source: Panatime). A nice change from the gray/black Bond and black NATO straps that come with this watch.

Clair


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I do wish I had a smaller wrist. There are some gorgeous, affordable homages out there.
> 
> The good thing is I don't ever have to feel pressure to buy a Rolex as they just aren't going to fit my fat hooves.


Dude! Why do you think so many sub homage makers are upping to 42mm and above? So guys like you will buy them! Have you seen the Rolex Deep Sea Sea Dweller? Right up your alley.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> OWC 5517 Milsub on sand-colored Zulu with low-light hardware (source: Panatime). A nice change from the gray/black Bond and black NATO straps that come with this watch.
> 
> Clair


Excellent!!! :beer:


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Dude! Why do you think so many sub homage makers are upping to 42mm and above? So guys like you will buy them! Have you seen the Rolex Deep Sea Sea Dweller? Right up your alley.


Well, up my alley is more along the lines of 46-48mm, though with long lugs (50+) or no bezel I can do the 44-45 range.

I did find an Invicta in my size but it had the scalloped bezel, which I do not care for. When I'm on the hunt again next year, I'll probably look at those again. I prefer my homages to be in the $100 range, but those OWCs are puuuuuurdy!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Well, up my alley is more along the lines of 46-48mm, though with long lugs (50+) or no bezel I can do the 44-45 range.
> 
> I did find an Invicta in my size but it had the scalloped bezel, which I do not care for. When I'm on the hunt again next year, I'll probably look at those again. I prefer my homages to be in the $100 range, but those OWCs are puuuuuurdy!


Chief,
The OWC's are all right at 40mm, and I don't think that's likely to change in the Sub/Tudor homage line. Dan's not a fan of big watches, and really, 40mm isn't a bad size. Wearing them on a straight strap (NATO or custom leather) helps beef them up a little bit. Might be worth experimenting on a cheaper, er, less expensive homage and see how you like it.

Clair


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

I have to say, after wearing my new Orient sub for a few days, I really like it. I thought the size was going to seem small after wearing my Getat PAM for four months straight, but its just right for me. Its pleasant to look at, very comfortable, and keeps time well. I'd recommend this to someone looking for a sub homage in between the prices of the lower-end Invictas and the more expensive Steinharts and Debaufres.


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey there all, first post in the forum. This is my favorite thread for a classic design and I have a question concerning the timex sub with the 6&12 on the dial.
Can the shiny parts of the watch be brushed so that its not so shiny?
or is it just a plated watch like the weekenders?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ox71 said:


> Hey there all, first post in the forum. This is my favorite thread for a classic design and I have a question concerning the timex sub with the 6&12 on the dial.
> Can the shiny parts of the watch be brushed so that its not so shiny?
> or is it just a plated watch like the weekenders?


Hi, ox and welcome to WUS Affordables! The answer is yes. The new Timex sub with numerals on the dial is *probably* chrome plated base metal much like the Weekenders. However, you should still be able to lightly brush the finish and take away the polish without rubbing through to the base layer. I have done this myself on an older model.

Good luck!


----------



## psalvado (Sep 3, 2011)

For an European what is the cheapest store (or ebay seller) that stocks the 8926? ty


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

psalvado said:


> For an European what is the cheapest store (or ebay seller) that stocks the 8926? ty


I'm not sure about the *cheapest* place, but both Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.de have the 8926 models available.

Welcome to WUS Affordables, BTW!


----------



## ox71 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you Fullers, I figured as much.
Perhaps I will use it as my primary work watch, that should take the bling from the thing.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

ox71 said:


> Thank you Fullers, I figured as much.
> Perhaps I will use it as my primary work watch, that should take the bling from the thing.


To be on the safe side just do the bracelet first,maybe that's all that is needed. Or try it on a strap or Nato.

Good luck and post pics of the result.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hi, ox and welcome to WUS Affordables! The answer is yes. The new Timex sub with numerals on the dial is *probably* chrome plated base metal much like the Weekenders. However, you should still be able to lightly brush the finish and take away the polish without rubbing through to the base layer. I have done this myself on an older model.
> 
> Good luck!


 Don't get any Timex with Indiglo, because it will leak because the button it so easy to push in at anytime.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

anyone here still wearing a Helenarou sterile sub homage? hows it holding up, would anyone still recommend it? do they really still come with an ETA? I have been looking for a higher end sterile sub homage in the $200-$300 range but I am still on the fence

thanks everyone


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I just got my Invicta 8926obv2. I have mix review on this watch. I know pics are always nice to look at, but it really doesn't do you any good when you really see the watch in perspective in person for the good or bad. I don't know how well this watch will hold up in the long run, but it is fun to wear right now. It is keeping pretty good time out of the box. The Seiko NH25A movement started right up when I shook it. Of course I keep it 5 minutes slow and use the bezel to counterbalance the automatic movement. The threads on the watch crown are barely noticeable, but I learned how to back thread so you try not to strip the watch crown threads. I practiced a lot of my Vostok Amphibian. As far as water resistance. I got it wet under the tap water, and I sweated wearing it, and it looks like it held up so far. The real test is the shower test.

*KNOCK ON WOOD".


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> The real test is the shower test.
> 
> *KNOCK ON WOOD".


No worries, just double check that the crown is screwed down first. I've completely submersed my 8926 in a bucket of water. It's says 200 meters on it so I have no reservation about swimming with it. This watch is easily the best watch money I've ever spent.


----------



## georgescott (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my submariner homage. Always on my wrist. Never a problem, long lasting reserve power, solid and heavy stainless steel. Now it's less than 70$ shipped!!! It didn't come from China, so I got it in few days. It's the best I have, and the others I have I paid a lot of money. Got from this site: Submariner Homage 
(homage-watches.com) People are really nice and they are passionate of their job. Excellent experience!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I just did the shower test with my Invicta 8926OBV2. It has passed. I also rubbed the high polished watch band so it actually looks more like a Rolex Submariner with satin finish. It is keeping pretty good time too for a mechanical watch, but I use the dive bezel to keep track of the actual time though. Mechanical watches will change time if you move around with them.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Anybody know how to get rid of the rattle on the end links on the Invicta 8926OBV2? It sounds like I am wearing a woman's charm bracelet rather than a manly watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Anybody know how to get rid of the rattle on the end links on the Invicta 8926OBV2? It sounds like I am wearing a woman's charm bracelet rather than a manly watch.


Yep. Put it on nylon!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Anybody know how to get rid of the rattle on the end links on the Invicta 8926OBV2? It sounds like I am wearing a woman's charm bracelet rather than a manly watch.


Bend the tabs/feet more inward with a pair of plyers. Best to remove the bracelet to do this. I tried it (with another watch) to do it while the bracelet was still attached and it didn't work very well.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Citizen V said:


> Bend the tabs/feet more inward with a pair of plyers. Best to remove the bracelet to do this. I tried it (with another watch) to do it while the bracelet was still attached and it didn't work very well.


Well, it is better than it was before. The spring bars are in there pretty good now. I heard them pop in loudly. So, I rather not tough it anymore. When you hold your wrist tight to the watch, the rattling sound do lessen though. So far, I am liking this watch everyday more and more. I hope it holds up in the winter months. I do wear my watches no matter what I am doing, because they are meant to be used.


----------



## jald (Jul 20, 2011)

+1, Invicta 8926 ;o)


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool, so how do you like your new Invicta 8926OBV2? I really like mine so far.


----------



## LPfeifer (Sep 24, 2011)

heres a shot of my alpha LV sub, absolutely adore this watch for the price (70$)
Good weight
The click is of the bezel is a little different than most, but i barely use it
Screw down crown
Automatic movement with hand wind
~ +4 sec/day so far



















have an orient blue sapphire snorkeler ill get some shots of soon as well


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Beautiful shots of the Alpha LV, LPfeifer. Great looking watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Cool, so how do you like your new Invicta 8926OBV2? I really like mine so far.


Same here. Unbeatable for the $$. And for some reason, I very much prefer these Seiko movements to the Miyota ones.

I did put a little crack in the side of the crystal when I removed the cyclops though. :-(


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Why would you do that? Did you destroy your nice new watch just to get the date magnification off? I don't see the big deal with the date magnification anyway. I think it is very helpful. One of my favorite features of dive watch is the ability to read the time without moving your wrist much. They are designed that way, and even the date being magnified it part of that too.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Same here. Unbeatable for the $$. And for some reason, I very much prefer these Seiko movements to the Miyota ones.
> 
> I did put a little crack in the side of the crystal when I removed the cyclops though. :-(


Did that one have Flame Fusion crystal? Haven't removed my cyclops because I've heard it's harder.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the 8926obv2 date magnifier. It actually works and it's a nice touch that separates it from my other divers. I can see how some prefer the cleaner look but for me it was one of the selling points.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

For all the talk that homages are just copying the classic design of the Rolex Submariner. It still doesn't change the fact that most people here would absolutely get a Rolex Submariner if they could afford one, or not too afraid to have an expensive watch. For me it is both. I just don't see getting an expensive watch unless I have that kind of money to spend with no problem, and I have enough sense of security around me to wear it. I just don't see any reason why you can't wear a watch all the time no matter how expensive it is.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Why would you do that? Did you destroy your nice new watch just to get the date magnification off? I don't see the big deal with the date magnification anyway. I think it is very helpful. One of my favorite features of dive watch is the ability to read the time without moving your wrist much. They are designed that way, and even the date being magnified it part of that too.


Because I am a silly person who has got it into my head that the crystal looks better without the magnifier. I used to not mind them at all, but now they are like scabs that must be picked off!



Citizen V said:


> Did that one have Flame Fusion crystal? Haven't removed my cyclops because I've heard it's harder.


Yes. Hardest cyclops removal job I've performed to date. 2 Invictas, 2 Debaufre's, and 1 Tudor. Ironically it was my over-use of flame that put the crack in my Flame Fusion crystal.



Hoopster said:


> I like the 8926obv2 date magnifier. It actually works and it's a nice touch that separates it from my other divers. I can see how some prefer the cleaner look but for me it was one of the selling points.


To each his own, Bro. I bought this watch for parts and as a potential mod piece, so I'll probably end up replacing the crystal anyway.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> Because I am a silly person who has got it into my head that the crystal looks better without the magnifier. I used to not mind them at all, but now they are like scabs that must be picked off!.


It is nice to see you aren't too afraid to take the magnification off expensive watches too.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes. Hardest cyclops removal job I've performed to date. 2 Invictas, 2 Debaufre's, and 1 Tudor. Ironically it was my over-use of flame that put the crack in my Flame Fusion crystal.


So your the man to come looking for if anyone needs a replacement cyclops  .
Did you notice a difference in the quality/magnification?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hoopster said:


> So your the man to come looking for if anyone needs a replacement cyclops  .
> Did you notice a difference in the quality/magnification?


Well, sort of. I still have the one from the Tudor and I think 1 Debaufre intact. Not interested in letting either of those go.

The Flame Fusion Cyclops is blown to bits.

Yes, I noticed a difference. When they're on, the dates are big; when they're off, the dates are small. ;-)

(The real answer is also yes. Cyclopses are not created equal.)


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> (The real answer is also yes. Cyclopses are not created equal.)


I could be wrong but looking at some online merchant photos, it appears that the 8926obv2 cyclops magnifies better than the previous version. I wonder if that's true or not. Mine does magnify well enough to appreciate it but probably not as much as a Rolex.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

My Invicta 8926obv2 is 4 days old and still running seconds off. I set it 4 to 5 minutes slow to counterbalance the mechanical movement if it jumps though. In theory, you would only need to reset your watch 6 times a year. February, March, April, June, September, November. Twice a year for Daylight Savings Time if you don't changing the dates at the end of the months. I totally get the idea of the Rolex Submariner. You have something that keeps track of the date that is water resistant. When you have many hours of time to spend on a boat or ship. You really don't have to look down at your watch for the time all the time.


----------



## motive (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Guys, I've been lurking for a while and finally registered after reading this thread and buying an Invicta 8926!

It just came in today and I immediately took off the band in favor of a leather one that I'm making myself. Do you guys think I could sell the band? I'm not sure if anyone would want it. It still has the plastic on it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

motive said:


> Hi Guys, I've been lurking for a while and finally registered after reading this thread and buying an Invicta 8926!
> 
> It just came in today and I immediately took off the band in favor of a leather one that I'm making myself. Do you guys think I could sell the band? I'm not sure if anyone would want it. It still has the plastic on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome aboard, motive. Congratulations on your new watch. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

motive said:


> Hi Guys, I've been lurking for a while and finally registered after reading this thread and buying an Invicta 8926!
> 
> It just came in today and I immediately took off the band in favor of a leather one that I'm making myself. Do you guys think I could sell the band? I'm not sure if anyone would want it. It still has the plastic on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome , and pictures please. I love the Sub on leather.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

motive said:


> Hi Guys, I've been lurking for a while and finally registered after reading this thread and buying an Invicta 8926!
> 
> It just came in today and I immediately took off the band in favor of a leather one that I'm making myself. Do you guys think I could sell the band? I'm not sure if anyone would want it. It still has the plastic on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Cool, enjoy your new watch. No, don't sell your watch band. You will always hate not having it around. One day out of nowhere you will wonder about putting a metal watch band on your watch again. I never throwout any watch band I get. I still use old watch bands that are many years old. They are still good.


----------



## motive (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll post pictures when the strap is finished, although to be honest I'm a little embarrassed. My hobby is making props from movies, tv, and now video games. Silly, I know. Anyway, the submariner was a prop watch that had a custom leather band, so I definitely won't be using the metal band, but it seemed a waste to just lay around.

This thread is going to kill my wallet though--the sapphire Orient, Alpha, and a few others are mighty tempting.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

motive said:


> Thanks guys! I'll post pictures when the strap is finished, although to be honest I'm a little embarrassed. My hobby is making props from movies, tv, and now video games. Silly, I know. Anyway, the submariner was a prop watch that had a custom leather band, so I definitely won't be using the metal band, but it seemed a waste to just lay around.
> 
> This thread is going to kill my wallet though--the sapphire Orient, Alpha, and a few others are mighty tempting.


Wow, props for movies? What type of movies. High budget moves?


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice watch. Would you say it is any better than an Invicta watch?


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

motive said:


> Thanks guys! I'll post pictures when the strap is finished, although to be honest I'm a little embarrassed. My hobby is making props from movies, tv, and now video games. Silly, I know. Anyway, the submariner was a prop watch that had a custom leather band, so I definitely won't be using the metal band, but it seemed a waste to just lay around.
> 
> This thread is going to kill my wallet though--the sapphire Orient, Alpha, and a few others are mighty tempting.


 In your case. A prop watch doesn't even have to have the right time. I think it would be kind of weird to see a Rolex Submariner homage watch without the classic oyster watch band on it too. I don't get that concept at all.


----------



## motive (Dec 10, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> In your case. A prop watch doesn't even have to have the right time. I think it would be kind of weird to see a Rolex Submariner homage watch without the classic oyster watch band on it too. I don't get that concept at all.


Well, there are various types of props, from background ones that need no detail to "hero" ones that need to function and stand up to close-up shots. You guys will likely cringe when you see this leather band (it's a cuff style), but I like it and am loving the Invicta.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, there's a fella in the for sale section, Tcolluci, who is advertising submariner homages, GMT homages, etc. for quite some time now, but nobody seems to purchase them. The threads stay up with him bumping constantly. Has anyone had any experience with him? Seems to be affiliated with sizzlinwatches.com. I'm just a little leary given that he's got so much for sale, but never seems to sell anything. I looked back on old posts and any threads with interest seem to stop once someone contacts him or asks a question w/ regards to the item.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Sizzlin' Watches - The ultimate resource for high-end watches and watch parts

Tcolluci is at sizzlinwatches he sells the Ticino brand. I bought from him before, great product great service.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

motive said:


> Well, there are various types of props, from background ones that need no detail to "hero" ones that need to function and stand up to close-up shots. You guys will likely cringe when you see this leather band (it's a cuff style), but I like it and am loving the Invicta.


A fellow prop-geek!  Undoubtedly you're a member of the RPF... Perhaps some of the Fandom Groups, such as the 501st or Scifihero? 

Back on topic... Admittedly, I took a peek at Homage-Watches.com and might pull the trigger on one pretty soon. If I do, I'll see if I can write up a review for WuS and for us Sub Fans.


----------



## motive (Dec 10, 2011)

RedneckVostokGuy said:


> A fellow prop-geek!  Undoubtedly you're a member of the RPF... Perhaps some of the Fandom Groups, such as the 501st or Scifihero?
> 
> Back on topic... Admittedly, I took a peek at Homage-Watches.com and might pull the trigger on one pretty soon. If I do, I'll see if I can write up a review for WuS and for us Sub Fans.


Hey! Small world. I ran the RPF for years before work made managing it impossible, so I passed the torch to this latest generation.

Do you have any prop watches you recommend?


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Alter Soldat said:


> Sizzlin' Watches - The ultimate resource for high-end watches and watch parts
> 
> Tcolluci is at sizzlinwatches he sells the Ticino brand. I bought from him before, great product great service.


ah awesome! Thanks so much


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, it took a good 5 days of constant turning of the bezel on my Invicta 8926obv2 to break it in nice. Now I just have to turn it with ease.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

motive said:


> Hey! Small world. I ran the RPF for years before work made managing it impossible, so I passed the torch to this latest generation.
> 
> Do you have any prop watches you recommend?


Yes I do! Outside of the Sub Homages this thread is about, check out this link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/my-zisseikou-594061.html

In short, look at the Vostok Amphibia; this one is a functioning prop recreation of the Amphibia used by Bill Murray in the 'The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou.'


----------



## jm013 (Dec 12, 2011)

I had a lot of Amazon credit built up so I ended up just purchasing an Invicta 8926OB for free lol. I'm planning on putting on a green Rolex Submariner bezel in. Anyone done this yet?


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

jm013 said:


> I had a lot of Amazon credit built up so I ended up just purchasing an Invicta 8926OB for free lol. I'm planning on putting on a green Rolex Submariner bezel in. Anyone done this yet?


I've only had my Pro-Diver 8926ob for a few hours now, and I love it. It's got a serious heft to it; about the same heft as Rolex Sub. If you're lucky, you'll end up getting the most desired combo of 'Old Bezel, Seiko Movement,' which is what I got.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

jm013 said:


> I had a lot of Amazon credit built up so I ended up just purchasing an Invicta 8926OB for free lol. I'm planning on putting on a green Rolex Submariner bezel in. Anyone done this yet?


I don't have the 8926 but I have the 9937 with a green Submariner bezel. Looks great !


----------



## jm013 (Dec 12, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> I don't have the 8926 but I have the 9937 with a green Submariner bezel. Looks great !


I can only imagine it looks amazing! Was it hard to do? Can you give me part #? Instructions? Tools required?? I'm sure the watches are probably similar size. Thanks!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, it has been 10 days since I got my Invicta 8926OBV2 watch. It has been running pretty good. No real complains at all. I notice the bezel pearl sits flush on the unidirectional rotating bezel. Rolex Submariners don't even have that. I've seen a few missing bezel pearls because of that. That is a nice touch on the Invicta 8926OBV2.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

jm013 said:


> I can only imagine it looks amazing! Was it hard to do? Can you give me part #? Instructions? Tools required?? I'm sure the watches are probably similar size. Thanks!


I wish I could be of more help. My Invicta was bought used (and the seller had bought it used) so I don't know how easy or where the bezel instert was purchasd. But if it's like other bezels, you can easily pry it off with a sharp knife, like Swiss Army knife, and the pop the insert off.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

Alter Soldat said:


> Sizzlin' Watches - The ultimate resource for high-end watches and watch parts
> 
> Tcolluci is at sizzlinwatches he sells the Ticino brand. I bought from him before, great product great service.


After talking to Tcolluci via email about the watches he sells, I decided to pull the trigger on one of the Sub/Sea-Dweller Homages tonight.  Once it's here, I'll post up a review for everyone.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool, thanks Redneck. I've taken a look at that one a few times and I'd love to see some detail/wrist pics and hear your thoughts.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Anybody here ever think that out of all the Rolex Submariners ever sold. Less than half of them ever get used for their intended purpose or worn daily? I would bet you the Rolex Submariner homage watches get more use, which just shows you that the Rolex Submariner is a tried and true design. It reminds of of the AK-47. Even the homages are still just as good as the real ones because the design is so well designed.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I hope James doesn't mind, but I thought I would post up some pics of my recent acquisition, a 79090 Tudor Sub. Since many of you may be on your way to owning a more expensive sub one day, these are something to seriously consider. There are plenty of them on the market from 10-30+ years old in different variations, and although certainly not "affordable" for many, they are a far cry from the prices vintage and modern Rolex Subs are fetching, even in this econonmy. I've been a serial flipper for some 10+ years here on WUS, but have always generally been a "One Watch Guy" (at least, one at a time!), but I can honestly say that the Sub is the perfect watch. Anyway, here are my "Blackberry Pics":


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Bring it on, Tallguy! Submariners are always welcome on the Best Submariner Homage thread. Your 79090 Tudor is a beauty.

I couldn't agree more. Tudor Subs can be a great way for enthusiasts like us to own and enjoy a Rolex-made Sub without paying Grail-level prices. FWIW, I found my own Tudor this past Summer for less than $2000.

One thing I love about the Sub is it looks good on just about any strap you can think of.

My 79190 says hi.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Those Tudor Sub pics are all excellent.

Due to the unique relationship Tudor has with Rolex, I can't see the Tudor Sub as an homage. To me, it's more like the real thing under a different name.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Feb 17, 2010)

O.K., when I last checked this thread, there was one variety of Invicta 8926c (or ob), with a Miyota movement. Now, it appears, there are three:

1) the original
2) a "v2" model with a Seiko H25 movement (does not hack or hand-wind) 
3) another model (the "v2a?") with a Seiko H35 movement (hacks and hand-winds), but with a different-looking bezel insert

My question: is there yet another version (the "v2b???") with the old bezel insert, but the H_35_ movement? If so, do you know a reliable place to get one? The only thing I don't like about my 8926 is the lack of hacking and hand-winding, so, if I could find a look-alike (same bezel) that has both those features in the movement, I'd be ready to grab it at a moment's notice.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Those Tudor Sub pics are all excellent.
> 
> Due to the unique relationship Tudor has with Rolex, I can't see the Tudor Sub as an homage. To me, it's more like the real thing under a different name.


Precisely. Tudor didn't make a homage, they made Submariners. The reason for posting and discussing them in this thread is that owning a Real Sub may not be as out of reach as many people think.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

regnaD kciN said:


> O.K., when I last checked this thread, there was one variety of Invicta 8926c (or ob), with a Miyota movement. Now, it appears, there are three:
> 
> 1) the original
> 2) a "v2" model with a Seiko H25 movement (does not hack or hand-wind)
> ...


It appears to be luck of the draw at this point. I recently ordered a 8926obv2 that came with the NH25a movement (non hacking/handwinding) with the *old* bezel.

From the pictures, I thought I was getting that movement with the *new* bezel.

Maybe the best thing would be to place a WTB ad in the sales corner with specifics of what you're looking for.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Fullers1845 said:


> Precisely. Tudor didn't make a homage, they made Submariners. The reason for posting and discussing them in this thread is that owning a Real Sub may not be as out of reach as many people think.


+1 I paid a tad more than the going rate on a second hand Kingston...


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I have nothing to add to this except to say that the OWC 5517 looks fantastic on a Panatime 5-ring Zulu with low-light hardware... b-)

Clair


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Indeed it does, Clair. Very nice.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 22, 2010)

TicTocTach said:


> I have nothing to add to this except to say that the OWC 5517 looks fantastic on a Panatime 5-ring Zulu with low-light hardware... b-)
> 
> Clair


Thinking of getting a Milsub homage as well. I'm a sucker for sword hands.

It's either this or Armida A2, and I'm currently leaning on the OWC since I'm more used to its dimensions thanks to the SAR, and I would like to own a watch with ceramic bezel someday.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Rolex Tudor is like the "working man's Rolex".


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

It seems more luck of the draw than anything; I recently acquired my 8926ob (which is supposed to have the Miyota movement) and it was the old bezel with the Seiko NH25 movement. The only thing that would have been better than that combination would have been the old bezel with the 35.



regnaD kciN said:


> O.K., when I last checked this thread, there was one variety of Invicta 8926c (or ob), with a Miyota movement. Now, it appears, there are three:
> 
> 1) the original
> 2) a "v2" model with a Seiko H25 movement (does not hack or hand-wind)
> ...


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

_Edited by Moderator_No discussion of replicas please.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Dr Pepper said:


> Thinking of getting a Milsub homage as well. I'm a sucker for sword hands.
> 
> It's either this or Armida A2, and I'm currently leaning on the OWC since I'm more used to its dimensions thanks to the SAR, and I would like to own a watch with ceramic bezel someday.


DP,
Shoot an email to Dan at OWC Watch Company and check on availability. Runs are pretty limited and evolve constantly. I don't think there will be significant changes in dials/hands, etc, but he's been refining his product since I signed up for this one. Dan is great to work with, and nobody but nobody pays attention to their product like Dan. Best of all, water resistance is checked for each and every watch, and the 300m rating on these is real.

Clair


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dr Pepper said:


> Thinking of getting a Milsub homage as well. I'm a sucker for sword hands.
> 
> It's either this or Armida A2, and I'm currently leaning on the OWC since I'm more used to its dimensions thanks to the SAR, and I would like to own a watch with ceramic bezel someday.


Another Milsub homage I've been circling is the Hager Commando. Only 100m wr, but classic 40mm size & Milsub good looks.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 22, 2010)

TicTocTach said:


> DP,
> Shoot an email to Dan at OWC Watch Company and check on availability. Runs are pretty limited and evolve constantly. I don't think there will be significant changes in dials/hands, etc, but he's been refining his product since I signed up for this one. Dan is great to work with, and nobody but nobody pays attention to their product like Dan. Best of all, water resistance is checked for each and every watch, and the 300m rating on these is real.
> 
> Clair


I'm planning to get one from the next batch, which will probably be released around March.



Fullers1845 said:


> Another Milsub homage I've been circling is the Hager Commando. Only 100m wr, but classic 40mm size & Milsub good looks.


The lack of bracelet and 100m WR kill it for me.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry about that mods.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tolis said:


> so can i buy invicta 8926 with seiko nh25 but with old bezel?


That's how mine came from World of Watches a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

tolis said:


> so can i buy invicta 8926 with seiko nh25 but with old bezel?


Mine came with the new bezel insert which I actually like since it's a bit different than the small font of my seiko divers. If you get one with the new insert I wonder if any of the rolex submariner inserts on ebay would fit the invicta. They seem to run about $15.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

tolis said:


> so can i buy invicta 8926 with seiko nh25 but with old bezel?


Short answer? Yes.  If you order from Amazon, order the Invicta 8926ob, which considering the reports here from other 8926 owners (which includes myself), will yield you the NH25 movement with the old bezel. Hope this helps!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you Fullers1845 and everybody for helping me decided on my Rolex Submariner homage I wanted to get. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## scubaking (Dec 26, 2011)

I have 3 now!
A Steinhart, an Invicta and this one that I got today as a gift at homage watches . com ( Submariner Homage )
They all are very nice!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, it has been about three weeks since I got my Invicta 8926OBV2. The new is pretty much gone from it. Now it is time for the modding. While I like the Invicta oyster band with the cool Invicta logo on the clasp. It is just slightly too big to to be comfortable enough when I bend my wrist to do something. This is why I never throwout any watch band I own. I just put another oyster band on it that is slightly smaller like a real Rolex Submariner is.


----------



## jm013 (Dec 12, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Well, it has been about three weeks since I got my Invicta 8926OBV2. The new is pretty much gone from it. Now it is time for the modding. While I like the Invicta oyster band with the cool Invicta logo on the clasp. It is just slightly too big to to be comfortable enough when I bend my wrist to do something. This is why I never throwout any watch band I own. I just put another oyster band on it that is slightly smaller like a real Rolex Submariner is.


I agree. I've had my invicta for about 2 weeks now. Was just at Fossil looking at the black and grey stripe NATO band


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Well, it has been about three weeks since I got my Invicta 8926OBV2. The new is pretty much gone from it. Now it is time for the modding. While I like the Invicta oyster band with the cool Invicta logo on the clasp. It is just slightly too big to to be comfortable enough when I bend my wrist to do something. This is why I never throwout any watch band I own. I just put another oyster band on it that is slightly smaller like a real Rolex Submariner is.


Admittedly I feel almost the same way; I like the bracelet that came with it, but it just doesn't "feel" right on it. I'm looking at a true Submariner-Style (SS w/divers expansion links) bracelet to fit onto it.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

jm013 said:


> I agree. I've had my invicta for about 2 weeks now. Was just at Fossil looking at the black and grey stripe NATO band





RedneckVostokGuy said:


> Admittedly I feel almost the same way; I like the bracelet that came with it, but it just doesn't "feel" right on it. I'm looking at a true Submariner-Style (SS w/divers expansion links) bracelet to fit onto it.


 Cool, I put a 18mm watch oyster watch band on my Invicta 8926OBV2. debeer Jewelers sells them for about $19.95. The real Rolex Submariner has 20mm on the watch lugs, and 17mm at the watch clasp. So, it is slightly tapered. The Invicta 8929OBV2 does not seem to be so tapered to me.


----------



## georgescott (Sep 28, 2011)

RedneckVostokGuy said:


> Admittedly I feel almost the same way; I like the bracelet that came with it, but it just doesn't "feel" right on it. I'm looking at a true Submariner-Style (SS w/divers expansion links) bracelet to fit onto it.


I also like the original bracelet, but my brother had the same feeling when bending his wrist. If I'm not mistaken, he ordered from www.homage-watches.com another bracelet, and I have to admit it has a nice solid look and is very comfortable.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

While we are on the subject if modding. I wonder if it is possible to put a real Rolex Submariner Oyster Watch Band and a real Rolex Submariner Unidirectional Rotating Bezel on my Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2?


----------



## jm013 (Dec 12, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> While we are on the subject if modding. I wonder if it is possible to put a real Rolex Submariner Oyster Watch Band and a real Rolex Submariner Unidirectional Rotating Bezel on my Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2?


x2!!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, I am pretty amazed how the NH26A movement in the Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2 hasn't really jumped all that much by +/- about 30 seconds to a 1 minute. I've put it through extremely winter cold tap water washing my hands, not scalding hot showers but comfortably hot to the body, and even dropped it a few times on my carpet while changing the Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2's Oyster Watch Band. And it still is reasonably accurate to +/- by 30 seconds to 1 minute. The NH26A really is the "good, reliable, workhorse" it has as the reputation.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> While we are on the subject if modding. I wonder if it is possible to put a real Rolex Submariner Oyster Watch Band and a real Rolex Submariner Unidirectional Rotating Bezel on my Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2?


Just so you know, those parts, especially the bracelet, would be quite a bit more expensive than the watch. A new Rolex Oyster is probably $1000, with used ones going for not much less......


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I am trying to figure out if the Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2 comes with three different bezels. One with smaller numbers with a coin bezel. One with bigger numbers coin bezel. And, one with bigger numbers scalped bezel. Invicta is smart. They get 3 different watches in one. You can have a Rolex Submariner homage. You can have a cross between a Rolex Submariner, Rolex Yachtmaster, and a Omega Seamaster in one bezel. And, you can have a Omega Seamaster. When I have time later today. I am going to show everybody what I mean.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

OK, this is the Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2. The watch I own. Notice the coin bezel like the Rolex Submariner. Notice the bigger numbers like the Rolex Yacht-Master. Notice no 10 minute marker on the bezel like the Omega Seamaster. And, if you take off the cyclop. It can look like the Rolex Sea-Dweller or Rolex Sea-Dweller DEEPSEA too. You get 4 looking watches in 1 watch. Kind of cool. The Sea-Dweller DEEPSEA has bigger numbers too. So, maybe 5 watches in 1 watch. Even cooler.

The Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2.


----------



## GAFER (Sep 29, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Another Milsub homage I've been circling is the Hager Commando. Only 100m wr, but classic 40mm size & Milsub good looks.


I've had my Hager Commando since October. I bought it "used" here on WUS. Really, really like this watch. 100m wr is just fine for me since I don't dive. It doesn't have ETA movement but it can't be beat for the price.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

GAFER said:


> but it can't be beat for the price.


Phrase always kind of bothered me. What does it really mean? I agree it's probably a great deal at a used price but at the $265 is seems rather expensive. Just as an example: that TianJin sub homage (not milsub) could be had for under $100. It has the ST16/TY2806, good construction, 200 WR, nice watch box, and decent bracelet. The Hager does have sapphire though.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Just ordered the Invicta 8926OB from Amazon for $65. It was cheap enough that I went with next day shipping. I will have it tomorrow for watch #3 of my new collection. Thanks to all the people who posted in this thread. I was really torn between the Orient Mako and the Invicta, but for what I spent I can always buy the Orient if I have an issue with the Invicta.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

RedneckVostokGuy said:


> Short answer? Yes.  If you order from Amazon, order the Invicta 8926ob, which considering the reports here from other 8926 owners (which includes myself), will yield you the NH25 movement with the old bezel. Hope this helps!


I ordered the 8926OB and got the coin edge and the NH35A movement (came in today). The second hand stops when you set the time and you can wind it. $65 on Amazon. What are the differences between the NH35A, NH35, and the NH25? Are the NH35A and the NH35 the same? This is what the movement looks like:


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

econdreras said:


> I ordered the 8926OB and got the coin edge and the NH35A movement (came in today). The second hand stops when you set the time and you can wind it. $65 on Amazon. What are the differences between the NH35A, NH35, and the NH25? Are the NH35A and the NH35 the same? This is what the movement looks like:


I assume the NH35 is just short for NH35A. You got a great watch there. I'm almost tempted to by another to try and catch a NH35A as mine is a NH25A and I love the watch but never had a hand wind one.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

I knew nothing about watches 5 days ago. Thanks to this forum I know more than nothing now  The first thing I did then I took the watch out of the box was look at the back to see what movement it had. I was very happy to see it had the NH35A. FYI, it ran 5 seconds fast today.


----------



## jogo21 (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought a book to read during the holidays but instead decided to read this thread. I think it was a good choice as I've always had an interest in sub. I have a Seiko SKX007 that I really like and am happy with it. It's perfect for me during the weekends, but I'm looking for something that I can wear to work with similar look that will fit under the shirt cuff. The Seiko wears a little large. I was looking at Bulova Marine Star as it was mentioned in other entries as a homage and I think that may fit the bill for what I'm looking for. I'd be interested in hearing other recommendations. My apologies to mods if this considered hijacking thread. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Welcome jogo21. Thanks for reading our "book." You've come to the right place for info on a Sub homage. Bulova makes a nice watch. Which exact model of the Marine Star are you looking at?










These will probably fit a little sleeker than your Seiko 007 and be more versatile under the cuff.

Another great looking automatic watch in that price range that is closer in style to the Submariner is the Orient Snorkeler CER0008D. Orientwatchusa.com has some others that might interest you as well. You might also post your inquiry in a new thread in the Affordables forum for some more diverse leads. Good hunting!


----------



## jogo21 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Fullers. You have a vast amount of knowledge on this subject and I appreciate your helpful input. The Bulova I was referring to is the one in pic above (I think), 98B13. I will definitely post in a new thread for other input.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I just had a slightly major hit with my Invicta 8926OBV2 against an outside door jam o| bringing in a case of 24 Heineken Beer for New Year's Eve.  Luckily, I was wearing my United States Vietnam War era military field jacket to cushion the blow. :-! I most definitely heard my watch hit the outside door jam. o| So far, nothing seems to be damaged. :-! This watch is tough. b-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

You never know what you're gonna find on eBay. I give you the Armitron 20/4215SV GM10(3). This little guy is actually not bad a'tall for a cheap quartzie. Better FFF than the Timex Indiglo Subs.










Double-locking clasp.










Deep toothy bezel.










Glossy Dial










Winner!










WR is only 165ft, though! :rodekaart


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> You never know what you're gonna find on eBay. I give you the Armitron 20/4215SV GM10(3). This little guy is actually not bad a'tall for a cheap quartzie. Better FFF than the Timex Indiglo Subs.
> 
> WR is only 165ft, though! :rodekaart


i bought one of these better than 15 years ago from walmart, i forget the price but back then they where called "durasteel by armatron". back then they had drilled lugs tho, just put a new battery in it and its still running great.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

I forgot to post a pic of my new Casio MDV-106 in this thread. Pretty great for a $60 quartz, and I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

OJ Bartley said:


> Cool, thanks Redneck. I've taken a look at that one a few times and I'd love to see some detail/wrist pics and hear your thoughts.


Well, I did indeed order one of the Sea Dwellers in PVD Steel just before Xmas; this watch was definitely worth the wait! It's got SERIOUS heft to it; the case is 18mm thick, which is the same thickness as the Rolex it pays homage to. it's even got a ceramic bezel insert, which is a touch I find very nice.  I'll get a detailed review up soon, but for now, here's a pic of the big black monster on my wrist...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hager Commando MilSub homage today. (Thanks, Skywatch!) The case on this one is really beautiful. Such lovely rounded sides. The Hager is *way* cooler than I thought it would be. b-)|>














































The Swag.










And the lume is *blue*.  (Hager pic.)


----------



## scubaking (Dec 26, 2011)

nice watches on this pages. my +1's go to the automatic movement ones... hope I can find something good but not toooo expensive...


----------



## dbh (Nov 11, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hager Commando MilSub homage today. (Thanks, Skywatch!) The case on this one is really beautiful. Such lovely rounded sides. The Hager is *way* cooler than I thought it would be. b-)|>
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


I bought one of these late last year and, after a bit of fine adjustment, it keeps time within +/- 3 spd. Also seems very resistant to scratching and still looks like new after a lot of wrist time. In its favour in that regard is its smaller size compared with my other watches.

BUT - I did not get a coffee cup! :-(

OTOH, I did get an extra very nice leather strap - black with red stitching, spring bars pre-inserted.

I'm now on the lookout for a suitable SS bracelet. I found one with a set of black central links at the local watchmaker's that may work out.

Nice watch!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dbh said:


> I bought one of these late last year and, after a bit of fine adjustment, it keeps time within +/- 3 spd. Also seems very resistant to scratching and still looks like new after a lot of wrist time. In its favour in that regard is its smaller size compared with my other watches.
> 
> BUT - I did not get a coffee cup! :-(
> 
> ...


Thanks, man! I am pretty sure this watch was from the original pre-order batch, which may explain the bonus coffee cup.

I guess if you want to change straps you have to cut out the original shoulderless spring bars? I'm planning to leave mine intact and wear it on NATO's. A very original MilSub touch, Hager. Thanks!


----------



## dbh (Nov 11, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks, man! I am pretty sure this watch was from the original pre-order batch, which may explain the bonus coffee cup.
> 
> I guess if you want to change straps you have to cut out the original shoulderless spring bars? I'm planning to leave mine intact and wear it on NATO's. A very original MilSub touch, Hager. Thanks!


Here's how I removed the shoulderless spring bars. I put a little pressure on the strap by pulling gently on it then took a very small, very sharp pocket knife and worked the pin out of its hole in the lug. The pin being of softer material then my knife blade allowed it to be incrementally pushed back against the spring pressure until it popped free. No damage to the springbars aside from the telltale nicks in the pin visible under a loupe.


----------



## srqFF (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello to all. 

First time poster, long time watch lover. 
I started out as a Nixon kind of guy, I own the Nixon 51-30 Gunship and love it. 
I wear it to everywhere besides work. I've been trying to find a nice stainless band watch that will last me a while and look good at the same time. 

I own a G-shock and a couple cheap casios but I really wanted a silver stainless banded watch. 
After doing a quite a bit of research, I landed on the Invicta 8926OB. 

I ordered it from Amazon on Wednesday for $82 plus free shipping, not as a good a deal as a few of you but still not too bad. 
I'm excited to get it, having never owned an automatic watch before. 

I'm kinda worried about the watch size though. I'm more a fan of bigger Heavier watches. 
I guess we shall see once I get it.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Now those lugs look very nice! Had a look at the site after this, what are they going for on the second hand market?
Congrats


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I just got up a rubber plastic tropic/rally/ladder watch band for $10 on amazon. It is actually what I was looking for in deign and quality. It is suppose to be tear or rip resistant, water resistant and weather resistant too.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jockinho said:


> Now those lugs look very nice! Had a look at the site after this, what are they going for on the second hand market?
> Congrats


Thanks, Jocke! It's a very well crafted case. I believe they were close to $200 pre-order for the first run. That's what I paid for this one from the original owner.










Not at all a bad homage to the venerable 5517.










Pete has some plans for other MilSub model that are looking pretty cool as well.


----------



## srqFF (Jan 6, 2012)

Just received my Invicta 8926OB from Amazon. Sized it myself. 

It actually has the NH35A movement and not the Miyota that other people have. 
Overall I like it. It feels a little cheap, and I'm not a fan of how the bracelet attaches to the actual watch. I guess that's what you get for an $80 watch.

My Nixon has heavy duty screws that attaches the bracelet to the face.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

srqFF said:


> Just received my Invicta 8926OB from Amazon. Sized it myself.
> 
> It actually has the NH35A movement and not the Miyota that other people have.
> Overall I like it. It feels a little cheap, and I'm not a fan of how the bracelet attaches to the actual watch. I guess that's what you get for an $80 watch.
> ...


The watch itself is quite nicely made, but I'm not a fan of the bracelet. I actually have a Rolex-type Glide-Lock Oyster on the way now to replace the factory one.


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Updated my sandoz big crown with a new dial..


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tyre777 said:


> Updated my sandoz big crown with a new dial..


WOW! That's a beauty


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

RedneckVostokGuy said:


> The watch itself is quite nicely made, but I'm not a fan of the bracelet. I actually have a Rolex-type Glide-Lock Oyster on the way now to replace the factory one.


Please post a picture when you put it on. I'm not a fan of the bracelet either and would like to replace it.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

econdreras said:


> Please post a picture when you put it on. I'm not a fan of the bracelet either and would like to replace it.


Will do, Ed. The new bracelet is coming from Hong Kong, and it's been a bit since I purchased it so I'm hoping it'll be here within the next week. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I just bought a James Bond NATO watch band with the closes I could find to the original James Bond RAF NATO band colors. I got to admit. I hate NATO watch bands, but the original James Bond NATO watch bands are classy looking.

Alienivan's Pic.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I should have known as soon as I mentioned it, my new bracelet would arrive... 










Now, we all know that, if anything, the stock bracelet on the Invicta Pro Diver 8926 is pretty... Well... Cheap feeling. It just doesn't quite suit the watch, and those polished center links don't do a thing for me. I tried to get myself to like the bracelet, but it never caught my attention. In any case, I knew I'd replace the bracelet but I also didn't want to fit a plain oyster on it, so I went searching for a Rolex-type Glide-lock Oyster to replace it with. My search was successful, albeit accidendal; while searching through eBay, I found a seller who was selling a Sub-Type Casing Set with the very Glide-lock I was looking for! As I didn't need the casing, I messaged the seller and asked if he had just the bracelets for sale, and if so, could I purchase one from him. Within several minutes, the seller replied and said yes.  To make a long story short(ish), I paid for the bracelet and it arrived today...





































I was very impressed with the quality of the bracelet; it feels very much like the ones found on the Rolex Submariner. It's not an exact copy, mind you, but it functions the same, and it's one hell of a lot nicer than the Invicta standard. What's really nice is that it has SOLID end-links, so no more fumbling with the thin end-pieces. This band is also brushed tops with polished sides, so it goes quite nicely with the out-of-the-box 8926.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks awesome. Hook a brother up! I want one


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

econdreras said:


> Looks awesome. Hook a brother up! I want one


PM incoming.


----------



## YOUNGIAM (Jan 6, 2012)

RedneckVostokGuy said:


> Well, I should have known as soon as I mentioned it, my new bracelet would arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice. Does he have more of those bracelets?


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

YOUNGIAM said:


> Looks real nice. Does he have more of those bracelets?


He does.  I contacted him yesterday and asked if it would be okay to refer folks over, as I know quite a few feel the same way about the 8926 bracelet as I do. Check your PM's, I'm sending you his contact info.


----------



## akatsuki (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok. Which homage is the best for the following

1. NATO strap or leather NATO type strap - so the bracelet can be mediocre if the head is good.

2. Durable. I'd like a ceramic finish.

3. Can actually dive with.

I want a watch that looks good but I can wear to the gym or swimming without worries. I was just going to go find a used Sub in fair to good condition but maybe a homage would be less sacrilege. I am willing to go to 1500 usd.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

akatsuki said:


> Ok. Which homage is the best for the following
> 
> 1. NATO strap or leather NATO type strap - so the bracelet can be mediocre if the head is good.
> 
> ...


Hi, akatsuki, and welcome to WUS Affordables. For not much more than $1500 you can actually buy a real Tudor Submariner (used, of course--definitely have water resistance tested before diving).

For less than $1500, you might look at Marcello C watches, specifically the Nettuno 3. They make a solid Sub homage for diving and would look great on a NATO. Unfortunately, no ceramic bezels.

The only Sub homages with a ceramic bezels I am aware of are from sellers like Helenarou or Manbushijie. Helenarou sells a sterile ceramic Sub homage with glidelock-style bracelet and Swiss movement for under $300. Definitely get WR tested before diving, though.

Good hunting!


----------



## akatsuki (Jul 20, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hi, akatsuki, and welcome to WUS Affordables. For not much more than $1500 you can actually buy a real Tudor Submariner (used, of course--definitely have water resistance tested before diving).
> 
> For less than $1500, you might look at Marcello C watches, specifically the Nettuno 3. They make a solid Sub homage for diving and would look great on a NATO. Unfortunately, no ceramic bezels.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the pointers...


----------



## akatsuki (Jul 20, 2009)

What about the MkII watches? How do they compare to the Marcello C?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

akatsuki said:


> What about the MkII watches? How do they compare to the Marcello C?


I have not yet owned either MKII or Marcello C. MKII has a much broader following on the forums than Marcello C. For a purpose-built dive watch that will always be worn on a NATO, I prefer MKII over Marcello. Specifically the Milsub (HRV) non-date. No ceramic bezel, though.

There is also the new MKII Paradive (Benrus Type I homage) with a sapphire bezel insert.


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

Better shots of my sandoz 6538 homage:
Added some slight aging to the dial and hands, shifted to gilt hands and white seconds as well..


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tyre777 said:


> Better shots of my sandoz 6538 homage:
> Added some slight aging to the dial and hands, shifted to gilt hands and white seconds as well..


Drooool. Nice work, bro.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, it has been almost 2 months since I got my Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2 with Seiko NH25A mechanical movement. It is running about 2 1/2 minutes slow. I also set it 5 minutes slow, and it lost 3 minutes, but it made up the 8 minutes to were it is about 2 1/2 minutes slow now. It is probably because of a couple of things. Moving around, hot and cold water, and weather, and the mechanical movement settling in. As long as you have a reliable place to get the time. Owning a mechanical dive watch is easy.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Well, it has been almost 2 months since I got my Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2 with Seiko NH25A mechanical movement. It is running about 2 1/2 minutes slow. I also set it 5 minutes slow, and it lost 3 minutes, but it made up the 8 minutes to were it is about 2 1/2 minutes slow now. It is probably because of a couple of things. Moving around, hot and cold water, and weather, and the mechanical movement settling in. As long as you have a reliable place to get the time. Owning a mechanical dive watch is easy.


2.5 minutes per day?


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> 2.5 minutes per day?


I'm kind of confused as well.

Mine has the NH35A movement and it runs about 5 seconds per day fast.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I use my dive bezel to keep track of the real time. It even has 60 seconds in Arabic numbers on it too.


----------



## NEDM64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Seiko's










Different enough to don't count as replica (fake) watches.
Close enough so you don't miss anything.

And they're very good watches for very modest prices, automatic or kinetic quartz...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^That's a great looking Pepsi Seiko, man.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my latest Sub homage project. I am quite pleased with the outcome.

Base watch: Invicta 8926obv2 (with Seiko NH25A movement)
Dial: Dagaz Snowflake (from Jake B.)
Hands: White snowflake hand set (from Jay at MCWW)
Crystal: High dome acrylic dive crystal (from Esslinger.com)

Case brushed by me with Scotchbrite pad and Invicta logo filed off by me with... a file.

Dial and hands installed by WUS User m.and. Crystal installed by Jack at IWW.

Result? A bada$$ Snowflake Sub homage.


----------



## domi (Jan 21, 2008)

After three years of waiting... This beauty finally arrived.


----------



## dizzy242 (Jan 31, 2012)

Loving my Invicta. Got during Christmas and can't take it off my wrist.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

How do you like that strap? It looks pretty cool


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^The patience of a saint, you have domi. Nice OWC Snowflake!


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

dizzy242 said:


> Loving my Invicta. Got during Christmas and can't take it off my wrist.


You have good taste, my friend.  Now, all you gotta do is replace the steel bracelet with a Rolex-type Glide Lock Oyster...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

RedneckVostokGuy said:


> You have good taste, my friend.  Now, all you gotta do is replace the steel bracelet with a Rolex-type Glide Lock Oyster...


Any of you who don't want your stock Invicta bracelets can send them to me!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I just hit my Invicta 8926OBV2 on the wood part on my bed looking for something underneath it. Wow, I am pretty impressed by how well it took it. The watch is pretty tough. If you are going to wear a dive watch. It better be tough I say. Most likely you will hit something eventually with the big profile on it.


----------



## mcwilson07 (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get the Debaufre 39mm anymore? It looks like they are unavailable on their website.

Debaufre 39mm black Ocean-1 watch.

A source for any of the Grovana/Debaufre/Steinhart/Roberts watches in 39mm would be great.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mcwilson07 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the Debaufre 39mm anymore? It looks like they are unavailable on their website.
> 
> Debaufre 39mm black Ocean-1 watch.
> 
> A source for any of the Grovana/Debaufre/Steinhart/Roberts watches in 39mm would be great.


Unfortunately, no. I don't think anyone is making the 39mm Oceans anymore. Keep an eye on the sales forum. That's where I bought mine last Fall.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Love it, great work in every aspect and that glass, oh my


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

domi said:


> After three years of waiting... This beauty finally arrived.


Looks great! #42 Says Hello!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jockinho said:


> Love it, great work in every aspect and that glass, oh my


Thanks, man. It has been a fun project.


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

*I don't think I've ever seen one like that, with the gold surrounds et al.*



Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks! The longer I have it, the more lucky I feel to have snagged it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!
Rafael T


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rafael_T said:


> Very Nice!
> Rafael T


Thanks, man.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello

Anyone knows where I can buy a 24mm stainless steel bracelet just like this one? I need one for my festina and I wanted one with that round top to match the round case but I don't even know the technical name for these kind of bracelets. Thank you



Ryeguy said:


> Looks great! #42 Says Hello!
> View attachment 618630


----------



## corn cob kid (Jan 19, 2011)

You may have to go to Festina for it. Curved end bracelets are made to a specific case and without machining then getting a match may be really hard.



Fox_Mulder_X said:


> Hello
> 
> Anyone knows where I can buy a 24mm stainless steel bracelet just like this one? I need one for my festina Bearings and I wanted one with that round top to match the round case but I don't even know the technical name for these kind of bracelets. Thank you


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Awesomely snowy lume!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Snowy's brother 5517 #13R2 says hi, too...








Clair


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

hrmm, is my skx031 still a homage?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^But of course!


----------



## Sieglinde (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome thread!!

I decided to pick up the Alpha sub for my first homage watch.

Anything I should know about the Alpha? Dos and Don'ts?

Much appreciated.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Sieglinde said:


> Awesome thread!!
> 
> I decided to pick up the Alpha sub for my first homage watch.
> 
> ...


Don't post about it in the Public Forum


----------



## cubs.fan35 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the submariner but at this point, unfortunately, I can't justify the cost so I picked up this Invicta 8926, changed the bezel insert and swapped out the stock bracelet with a NATO. I love how it turned out:


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

cubs.fan35 said:


> I'm a big fan of the submariner but at this point, unfortunately, I can't justify the cost so I picked up this Invicta 8926, changed the bezel insert and swapped out the stock bracelet with a NATO. I love how it turned out:
> 
> View attachment 628360


Looks great! Did your 8926 come with the NH35A movement?


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

How about the new Tudor Black Bay..


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

cubs.fan35 said:


> I'm a big fan of the submariner but at this point, unfortunately, I can't justify the cost so I picked up this Invicta 8926, changed the bezel insert and swapped out the stock bracelet with a NATO. I love how it turned out:
> 
> View attachment 628360


Great work, cubs fan!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JimmyBoots said:


> How about the new Tudor Black Bay..


As I have said elsewhere, if it is true, it is awesome. Still not convinced its legit.


----------



## cubs.fan35 (Feb 13, 2012)

econdreras said:


> Looks great! Did your 8926 come with the NH35A movement?


Thanks! It did come with the NH35A. I've seen mixed reviews about Invictas but I love this one so far.


----------



## cubs.fan35 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Great work, cubs fan!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## cp5184 (Jul 16, 2011)

donoharm said:


> So I understand that the submariner isn't a quartz watch so what I'm about to say may be blasphemy, but I think the world needs an atomic submariner homage. The "nuclear" submariner, if you will... Atomic accuracy and good looks. I would buy one.


A radio digital watch just has a radio that updates it's time to an atomic clock. Tritium on a watch is just about as close as you can get to atomic on a watch.


----------



## Sieglinde (Feb 15, 2012)

econdreras said:


> Don't post about it in the Public Forum


Ok? Thanks

Next time PM about it 

Nice Invicta Cubs fan.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I knew this would happen eventually. My Invitca Pro Diver 8926OBV2 with the Seiko NH25A mechanical movement fell on the bathroom tile floor. I haven't noticed anything broken on my watch. It fell down on it's back. It is a pretty tough watch. I am impressed with it.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Have anyone tried Helanou's submariner watches? I'm being a bit tempted by the green dial below but have no idea what to expect and since they cost a whole lot more than some other (more standard) homages it would be nice to have a little clue what to expect... :think:










If anyone knows the same watch with chinese movement please PM  Also know Bernhardt has a green dial Sea shark which seems quite nice but like the style a bit more on the homage...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

curt941 said:


>


The Raven Vintage is a winner! Looking forward to reviews of the new 42mm version too.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

PM sent, jockinho.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> The Raven Vintage is a winner! Looking forward to reviews of the new 42mm version too.


This is a custom one thewatchdude built for me in a ceramic sub-style case I provided him.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

curt941 said:


> This is a custom one thewatchdude built for me in a ceramic sub-style case I provided him.


Hooah! Jeff the Watchdude is 'da bomb. Looks great, man.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Jockinho said:


> Have anyone tried Helanou's submariner watches? I'm being a bit tempted by the green dial below but have no idea what to expect and since they cost a whole lot more than some other (more standard) homages it would be nice to have a little clue what to expect... :think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell you that at least the bracelet will be damn nice. I got one from them for my Invicta and it is *really* nice. Oyster glide-lock. Can't tell you anything else though.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

econdreras said:


> I can tell you that at least the bracelet will be damn nice. I got one from them for my Invicta and it is *really* nice. Oyster glide-lock. Can't tell you anything else though.


I often feel that the bracelet is the weak part on homages so that seemS like à good sign to me


----------



## CLK1076 (Feb 23, 2012)

I would say the Debaufre Ocean One is right at the top of Sub homage peices. The bracelet is a bit of a hair puller and the clasp sticks a bit but overall very good quality. Great cyclops magnification, excellent accuracy on mine right out of the box. Anti reflective coating on the saphire crystal great, finish on the case is great as well.

Another brand worth checking out is Marcello C. A friend of mine has one and I have to say it is pretty nice. I thinks it is a little more expensive than the Debaufre but still worth a look.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I'm with you on Debaufre, friend. The Ocean 1 is one of my favorite watches. Got any pics of yours?


----------



## billten (Feb 8, 2012)

The Cristopher Ward C60 Trident Automatic - NATO Version

I really love the trident second hand. Very cool...

C60 Trident Automatic - Black Bezel - C60-TRI-SKK - Automatic - - Swiss Made


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

billten said:


> The Cristopher Ward C60 Trident Automatic - NATO Version
> 
> I really love the trident second hand. Very cool...
> 
> C60 Trident Automatic - Black Bezel - C60-TRI-SKK - Automatic - - Swiss Made


A Submariner, a Seamaster, and a Fifty Fathoms walk into a bar. A vicious fight ensues. In the end, out came the CW C60 Trident Automatic.

Great looking watch, especially on NATO!


----------



## glasses (Feb 24, 2012)

anyone know anything about this tauchmeister?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> A Submariner, a Seamaster, and a Fifty Fathoms walk into a bar. A vicious fight ensues. In the end, out came the CW C60 Trident Automatic.
> 
> Great looking watch, especially on NATO!


A fantastic timepiece. I love mine.

But to be honest, I don't love that Christopher Ward decided to put their C60 on a NATO strap with regimental stripes; and called it a James Bond Anniversary model. There's literally nothing different about the actual watch over a stock CW C60 Trident Pro diver. On top of that, NATO straps didn't exist back when Sean Connory first made 007 into a screen legend.

CW is my favorite micro brand, but they really didn't even put in any effort into their Bond Anniversary Special.


----------



## billten (Feb 8, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> But to be honest, I don't love that Christopher Ward put it on a NATO strap with regimental stripes; and called it a James Bond Anniversary model. There's literally nothing different about the actual watch over a stock CW C60 Trident Pro diver.


I agree that its a bit lame but they didn't change the price either ;-)


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

My cat always likes to attack my arm when I play with her. She hit my Invicta Pro Diver a few times with her teeth. Very tough watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*I've finally found it...*

For those who know me around WUS, it is no secret that my favorite watch is the classic, 40mm Submariner. Having owned a Rolex 14060M and currently a Tudor 79190, I am hesitant to make so bold--especially after owning it just shy of 2 weeks--but my most treasured dive watch is my MKII Kingston #151/300, no-date, with blue BWG9 lume.

I bought the Kingston from its original owner who waited 3 years for it--bless you, sir--as a gift to myself after completing a 6-year course of study and being installed in a new vocation.

I love the vintage look while appreciating every modern dive watch feature Bill Yao built into the Kingston. Also, there are millions of--awesome--Rolex and Tudor Subs (both vintage and modern), but there will only ever be 300 Kingstons. And one of them is on my wrist, reminding me of a special milestone in my life.

The only other watches I have ever had engraved are the Victorinox Swiss Army Officers my wife and I gave each other for our wedding. The Kingston will be next. I believe I have actually found the Best Submariner Homage. b-)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Lovely post James and double congratulations again. 
My son (nearly 4) saw your pics and spontaneously exclaimed, "Wowee, I like that watch."


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> "Wowee, I like that watch."


The Kingston sometimes has that effect. ;-)

Thanks Olly & Son!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> A Submariner, a Seamaster, and a Fifty Fathoms walk into a bar. A vicious fight ensues. In the end, out came the CW C60 Trident Automatic.
> 
> Great looking watch, especially on NATO!


Honestly, now that I think about it; it's more like a tablespoon of Rolex, a sprinkling of Omega, and several gallons of Bremont (Supermarine).


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

my lastest homage i built it myself


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: I've finally found it...*

Nice classic looking Rolex Submariner homage.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Amazon is worth a shot.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> My cat always likes to attack my arm when I play with her. She hit my Invicta Pro Diver a few times with her teeth. Very tough watch.


I had a tickle fight with my daughter last night. She accidentally tickled my Invicta 8926OB with the NH35A movement. Nothing happened. The watch is tough as nails.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I found a cool way to keep my Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2 with the Seiko NH25A mechanical automatic movement more accurate. Every morning I shake it just a little to charge it up. You can't hand wind it with that mechanical movement. Just a few good shakes will do to keep the time from losing for more than a minute. Now that is cool.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

econdreras said:


> I had a tickle fight with my daughter last night. She accidentally tickled my Invicta 8926OB with the NH35A movement. Nothing happened. The watch is tough as nails.


Well . . . Tough enough to stand up to a little girl. :-!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

econdreras said:


> I had a tickle fight with my daughter last night. She accidentally tickled my Invicta 8926OB with the NH35A movement. Nothing happened. The watch is tough as nails.


Watch humor. lol.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Even though I can hand wind my Invicta 8926OB with the NH35A movement, I do not like to put unnecessary wear on the stem. So on the days I do not wear the watch, I strap it to my Bullmastiff's leg. He can be quite lazy, but he does get up to drink some water a few times a day, and of course he goes outside to do his business. I find that this is enough to keep my Invicta 8926OB with the NH35A movement extremely accurate. And the other neighborhood dogs think he is styling.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

econdreras said:


> Even though I can hand wind my Invicta 8926OB with the NH35A movement, I do not like to put unnecessary wear on the stem. So on the days I do not wear the watch, I strap it to my Bullmastiff's leg. He can be quite lazy, but he does get up to drink some water a few times a day, and of course he goes outside to do his business. I find that this is enough to keep my Invicta 8926OB with the NH35A movement extremely accurate. And the other neighborhood dogs thinks he is styling.


Now that is cool. It is a tough watch indeed.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

tolis said:


> so my friends from where can i find the invicta 8926 with nh35 movement?and old bezel?help!


Amazon I read, I think. I hope that helps.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: I've finally found it...*



Fullers1845 said:


> For those who know me around WUS, it is no secret that my favorite watch is the classic, 40mm Submariner. Having owned a Rolex 14060M and currently a Tudor 79190, I am hesitant to make so bold--especially after owning it just shy of 2 weeks--but my most treasured dive watch is my MKII Kingston #151/300, no-date, with blue BWG9 lume.
> 
> I bought the Kingston from its original owner who waited 3 years for it--bless you, sir--as a gift to myself after completing a 6-year course of study and being installed in a new vocation.
> 
> ...


Cheers from elsewhere in the DFW area!!! Good to hear there's a Kingston so close-by. :-!

Congrats on the life-milestone and on acquiring a rare and sought-after timepiece! Right now I've got a 40mm Raven Vintage filling the Sub-Homage space in my collection, but I've definitely got it in my mind to set aside some $$$ for a Kingston out of the sales forum...hopefully sooner than later.

Glad to hear it's lived up to your expectations! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JCW1980 said:


> Cheers from elsewhere in the DFW area!!! Good to hear there's a Kingston so close-by. :-!
> 
> Congrats on the life-milestone and on acquiring a rare and sought-after timepiece! Right now I've got a 40mm Raven Vintage filling the Sub-Homage space in my collection, but I've definitely got it in my mind to set aside some $$$ for a Kingston out of the sales forum...hopefully sooner than later.
> 
> Glad to hear it's lived up to your expectations! Wear it in good health!


Thanks, man. The Raven 40mm is a worthy watch in its own right. I had one briefly, but flipped it when I got my Tudor.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

A week is to long of a stall for this thread. Been wearing my 9937 more than any other watch lately.The Sub is a great "do all" watch design.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Alter Soldat said:


> The Sub is a great "do all" watch design.


Yes! This has been numero uno on my wrist for the past month. ~+3.1 sec/day!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh man I'm jonesing sooo bad for a sub.

Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

This is my sub homage.

Dial from jakeB
Red Bezel 
Seiko Movt.
Helenrous case.
Snow flake hands.
Thick 3mm glass crystal










Idea from the Tudor Heritage Black Ray.....hehe......


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tanwill said:


> This is my sub homage.
> 
> Dial from jakeB
> Red Bezel
> ...


Awesome! Time to get a black strap too.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Try on couple of strap. Which is better ?
Seems to me the black leather Nato is good.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

One more in PINK !! Opps.....!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

tanwill said:


> One more in PINK !! Oops.....!


I have this strange craving for peppermint ribbon candy . . .


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

The Black Bay is unquestionably my new grail. It's perfect.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tanwill said:


>


That nails it!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

whatmeworry said:


> The Black Bay is unquestionably my new grail. It's perfect.


Yes, and in this case, Tudor has not made a new Submariner, but rather a homage/tribute to several of their classic Submariners of yore.

There's an excellent hands-on review by Hodinkee here: http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2012/3...eritage-black-bay-reference-7922r-full-s.html


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes, and in this case, Tudor has not made a new Submariner, but rather a homage/tribute to several of their classic Submariners of yore.
> 
> There's an excellent hands-on review by Hodinkee here: IN-DEPTH: The Tudor Heritage Black Bay Reference 7922R (Full Specs + Official Pricing + Live Photos) - Watches Worth Knowing About - HODINKEE


$3,500 is not that bad and honestly, I'd be more apt to buy this Tudor than a Rolex Submariner. The Black Bay looks amazing!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

econdreras said:


> $3,500 is not that bad and honestly, I'd be more apt to buy this Tudor than a Rolex Submariner. The Black Bay looks amazing!


Agreed. The Black Bay is very reasonably priced for what it is. Especially considering the going prices of several of the vintage Tudors it pays tribute to.

(I take secret--OK, now public--pleasure in knowing the Kingston on my wrist came out *before* Tudor decided it would be brilliant to reprise their classic old models in the form of the Black Bay. Bill Yao of MKII is a visionary.)


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

My Reveu Thomen on Handmade strap


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

44mm Titanium 0420. Very light but lots of presence.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

The bracelet on my 9937 is massive, almost overkill.Thick links,solid end links,drilled lugs,screw tubes,heavy clasp and very comfy.

I would rate it higher than the bracelet on my Ocean1 and that one is excellent.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

This one is 44mm, I turned it into a mil-sub homage









Somebody buy it please!


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Got my first Parnis Sub homage today and for the price this is a real stunner! Imo it blows away Alpha in quality, the bracelet itself is one of the nicest one I've had and almost worth the price. Really solid feeling and also solid links plus the clasp is indeed metal and not more like plastic as on Alphas (btw. I think Alpha's are great too, just not that good clasp ;-)). And I haven't mention the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal...

A bit blingy though so might do something about those polished centerlinks and a bit of text on the dial wouldn't hurt but still all in all very nice homage |>


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Jockinho said:


> Got my first Parnis Sub homage today and for the price this is a real stunner! Imo it blows away Alpha in quality, the bracelet itself is one of the nicest one I've had and almost worth the price. Really solid feeling and also solid links plus the clasp is indeed metal and not more like plastic as on Alphas (btw. I think Alpha's are great too, just not that good clasp ;-)). And I haven't mention the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal...
> 
> A bit blingy though so might do something about those polished centerlinks and a bit of text on the dial wouldn't hurt but still all in all very nice homage |>


A nice-looking homage.

What's the water-resistance rating on it?


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yes, and in this case, Tudor has not made a new Submariner, but rather a homage/tribute to several of their classic Submariners of yore.
> 
> There's an excellent hands-on review by Hodinkee here: IN-DEPTH: The Tudor Heritage Black Bay Reference 7922R (Full Specs + Official Pricing + Live Photos) - Watches Worth Knowing About - HODINKEE


Wow, I REALLY like this Black Bay. It makes me feel all funny inside.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ghostryder said:


> Wow, I REALLY like this Black Bay. It makes me feel all funny inside.


You and me both, Brutha!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jockinho said:


> Got my first Parnis Sub homage today and for the price this is a real stunner! Imo it blows away Alpha in quality, the bracelet itself is one of the nicest one I've had and almost worth the price. Really solid feeling and also solid links plus the clasp is indeed metal and not more like plastic as on Alphas (btw. I think Alpha's are great too, just not that good clasp ;-)). And I haven't mention the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal...
> 
> A bit blingy though so might do something about those polished centerlinks and a bit of text on the dial wouldn't hurt but still all in all very nice homage |>


Nice one, Jocke! Is that a green bezel?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Seeing tanwill's custom and this on eBay makes me want to do a Tudor Heritage homage too .








It'd have much more of a vintage feel than the Black Bay - domed acrylic crystal, smaller size, rivet bracelet and bi-directional bezel.

EDIT2: Rethinking this whole thing. The Black Bay has a rose gilt dial and matte burgundy bezel insert (as described in a review), and mimicking that with a homage with the parts available would be difficult. I don't know how I feel about a gilt dial and normal (shiny) red bezel.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice one, Jocke! Is that a green bezel?


Yes it's the green one, really like the more darker appearance the on the old on (rolex did a good job ;-)


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> A nice-looking homage.
> 
> What's the water-resistance rating on it?


No idea, it won't go closer to water than when I do the dishes to be honest. I have another chinese subhomage, a really beatenup watch that I use in my work and that has no problem with lot's of water though and swimming aswell so sometimes the can handle it...


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> You and me both, Brutha!


 If I ever decide to liquidate my collection to consolidate to a couple of watches, this Black Bay would certainly make the short list.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Got this Steinhart OVM in today! :-!








While I am at it, might as well post pics of my other homages:








Tag Professional







Orient 2ER







Alpha LV







Alpha Pepsi GMT








One happy family!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

My Heinrichsson GMT Master II came in last night - it's much nicer than I expected for $36 plus cheap shipping:

















Bracelet is decent, clasp is cruddy, that's why I swapped it over to a Zulu for wear today. Has gained about 12 seconds in 12 hours, not too bad for not having taken the case back off yet.

Question - do these GMT's just have a GMT hand that follows the hour hand, just on 1/2 speed? I guess I'm asking if the GMT hand can be set independently like some of the DG GMT movements? Makes sense that it would be tied only to the hour hand and track GMT with the bezel. I didn't find a way to set it separately, thus the question...

Clair


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I believe you are correct about this movement, Clair. My ExpII homage is the same way, but no rotating bezel, so the 4th hand just functions like a 24hr hand.


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

Throwing in my Steinhart Ocean One GMT "Pepsi"


----------



## Edmontonian (Apr 3, 2012)

I was just surfing around on eBay and came across these $15 Soki watches. Apparently they're not bad, either.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

My latest watch band I am wearing is a leather bund watch band with my Invicta sub homage. I really have no complaints at all. It is very comfortable. It is already showing some wear on the buckle and band, but I am wearing it until it breaks or falls apart this time. It looks something like this.

pompe's pic.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just wanted to show off the new version of my previously posted PVD milsub homage, now that it has 'aged' markers and hands (yay for coffee) to match brown leather straps:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Very nicely done, Guysie. *empties drool bucket*


----------



## Bluemarlin87 (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome thread guys. Extremely useful.

I recently had a manbushijie sub homage fail on me, as the second hand jumps about 5 seconds at a time, so I started the search for a new homage to take it's place. Lucky me, I was able to recently pick up an orient, which will be here soon. I am very confident in this watches movement, and it will be a nice step up from the bush. I am very excited to get her in.

I think we can all agree, there are some great homages out there for the sub. The invicta is nice, but invictas are really hit or miss, IMO. I have had good ones, as well as bad.

I will post a few pic when I get the orient. It will quickly be put on mesh (I am as big of a mesh head as a sub freak).

I hope this one will last a few years, so that I can save up for the real deal.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome to watchuseek, and welcome to the thread. I am glad you got the information you needed to make the next decision on your newest watch. Yeah, you are right. Invicta watches are hit or miss for the most part. But, I will say that Invicta's Pro Diver series has been getting better and better though. I have the Invicta Pro Diver with the Seiko 5 movement, and it has been pretty good for me. I've dropped the watch a few times and hit it up against things, and it is still going strong.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Was having a look around if there was a half decent affordable quartz submariner homage (don't shoot me!) and found this. Rotary Aquaspeed on Amazon UK for £69. Anybody got one, any better pics? Says mineral crystal on Amazon but some other sellers I've found suggest saphire or saphirite(?). My son got the Rotary Chronospeed Navitimer homage which is not bad for similar money.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a Raven, right? Great looking watch. I didn't think they made them with blue bezel. Did you do that? Where did you get it?



curt941 said:


>


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

spazthecat said:


> That's a Raven, right? Great looking watch. I didn't think they made them with blue bezel. Did you do that? Where did you get it?


I'm pretty sure it is a Raven Dial in another watch case. Sandoz? Great looking mod, Curt.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a Raven Dial in another watch case. Sandoz? Great looking mod, Curt.


This is right, it's one of the original Raven dials with silver/white printing vs. the gilt gold. It is in a sandoz case that was bead-blasted....

And as far as where can you get one Spazthecat, the one I posted is actually for sale.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

It's been almost a week and half since I got my leather bund watch band, and it is starting to show some wear, and it is starting to stink a little as leather tends to do. But, I am still like it though. It is not a big deal for me this time. I really like the design of the leather bund watch band design more than anything else.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

bluelagos









wrist shot

















i'm thinking for green bezel? how bout that?


----------



## upland (Apr 15, 2009)

GuySie said:


> Just wanted to show off the new version of my previously posted PVD milsub homage, now that it has 'aged' markers and hands (yay for coffee) to match brown leatherer
> 
> Winner. And u can make photos...


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

upland said:


> Winner. And u can make photos...


Thanks!


----------



## fellowsis (Nov 22, 2011)

Citizen V said:


> Seeing tanwill's custom and this on eBay makes me want to do a Tudor Heritage homage too .
> View attachment 663648
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody know much about these Tiger Concept watches? Have seen their snowflake version in a seadweller type case. I'm just a bit concerned about their "5000m" WR rating? the snowflake style has a 200m WR rating, but I don't know whether to trust even that!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

fellowsis said:


> Does anybody know much about these Tiger Concept watches? Have seen their snowflake version in a seadweller type case. I'm just a bit concerned about their "5000m" WR rating? the snowflake style has a 200m WR rating, but I don't know whether to trust even that!


It's doesn't actually have 5000m. It's just extra text to look nice. The actual watches have 3 ATM rating, or so. As for quality, from the few owners they seem to be good for the price. It is vintage style so the crystal is acrylic and the bezel is directional though.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I haven't gone through all 58 pages of this thread so I apologize in advance if this watch has already been mentioned. I received it last week and am very pleased with it. Accuracy is spot on to the second. The build quality is great albeit much more expensive at $1265 than many other Milsub homages previously mentioned here.

It's a top notch 42mm sized 5517.*

MKII Milsub HRV non-date* from Bill Yao











Dimensions• Case Width: 42.10 mm (not including crown)• Case Thickness:13.50 mm• Case length:49.50 mm end to end• Lug width:22.00 mmWeight:
95 gramsCrystal:Double domed sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating on interior side onlyLuminous:SuperLumiNova C1 rated to glow on a full charge for a minimum of 7 hoursMovement: ETA 2893-2 (Elabore grade/Rhodium plated), highly decorated (rotor features Côtes de Genève, decorated bridges), Incabloc shock protection, hack setting, automatic with manual winding capability. Modified to display hour, minutes, and seconds..Water resistance:30 ATMs (300 meters)Case Finish:Brush finished 316L stainless steelOther: Screw pin strap attachment (two screw drivers provided)
Helium release valve
Double gasket screw-down crown
60 click uni-directional bezel 
Strap: Natural rubber dive strap.
Timed in 4 positions


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Game over. We have a winner!


----------



## shadeone (Sep 21, 2009)

If that had a 40mm (original 5517 milsub size) case I would buy it in a heartbeat!

Also, I just emailed invicta to suggest that they build a milsub homage of some sort. When I first started looking at milsub styled watches, the only cheap one that kaept popping up was the Alpha version but Alpha USA is no longer in existence and the current asian version is missing a few of the features that make it a true milsub homage...
I figured Invicta would be the best people to make a mass-market milsub homage now.. They already have the case, all they need is new hands, dial and bezel insert. 
They did get back to me and said that they forwardded the suggestion to the design team so I would suggest here that more people take the time and write to them letting them know the demand for the milsub exists!

in case anyone wants to email invicta as well, i emailed them at [email protected]


----------



## vince62 (Apr 26, 2012)

Alter Soldat said:


> The bracelet on my 9937 is massive, almost overkill.Thick links,solid end links,drilled lugs,screw tubes,heavy clasp and very comfy.
> 
> I would rate it higher than the bracelet on my Ocean1 and that one is excellent.


Beautiful watch! Did you get it recently? I saw on Amazon that someone purchases a 9937 an they received one with an 8926 band. I am thinking of purchasing the 9937, but if the band quality has gone down, and the crystal is flame-fusion and who knows what the movement is now... well. Can you give me any insight? Thanks!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually saw a person with an Invicta Pro Diver in public the other day. I asked were they got it and how much for. They said it was $50 at some wholesale store. Thought it was a good deal from $200. I guess he doesn't know the deal with Invicta watches. I told him it is suppose to look like a Rolex Submariner and he laughed, and I said it is good it isn't, because you aren't afraid something will happen to. He said, yes. I asked about the movement in his Invicta Pro Diver, and he had no idea what I was talking about. It is probably some Citizen Miyota movment. Anyway, he said he had his Invicta Pro Diver for about 4 years no problems which is good to know.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I am still wearing my Invicta Pro Diver on my leather bund watch band. This might be the longest I ever wore a watch band for in a long time. The buckle spring bar already rusts, so I put on NATO stainless steel buckle you can bend into place as a replacement. Pretty strong too. The leather bund watch band already shows wear and stinks, but I don't care. Still cool looking though.


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, that 9937 is getting much wrist time. I bought it here in the sales forum. Very well made watch overall and has settled to +2/24. And at 40mm the perfect size.

Anyone interested in this watch, go hunt one of the older ones down (check for drilled lugs). Invictas best.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

vince62 said:


> Beautiful watch! Did you get it recently? I saw on Amazon that someone purchases a 9937 an they received one with an 8926 band. I am thinking of purchasing the 9937, but if the band quality has gone down, and the crystal is flame-fusion and who knows what the movement is now... well. Can you give me any insight? Thanks!


My 9937 was one of their most recent incarnations, Flame-Fusion, not drilled lugs, winged second hand and SW200. The bracelet was still great quality and I actually thought about keeping it and just selling the watch head (flipped cause I had too many sub homages) but it unfortunately didn't fit on my Sandoz. I think the quality is still the same but the price is more ; I haven't seen any deals for less than the $290 on Amazon.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Really Like my Raven Sub with black leather white stitch Brady Strap


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^:thumbup:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Interesting comparo review of the Armida A2 with the Steinhart OVM on Worn & Wound here: worn&wound » Side by Side: Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military + Armida A2. (Pic borrowed from the review.)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Just when you think you've seen 'em all, a new Sub homage pops up. Or is it?

You may be familiar with such Rolex modification firms like Project X Designs, Pro-Hunter, Bamford Watch Department (with sweet customization options), and the (admittedly awesome) Hilary Tenzing Edition. Add to that list Black-Out Concept Geneve. They do a very nice stealth Submariner mod that looks like this:









(borrowed pic)

Kanye West wears one. And, as you might have guessed, Rolex mods cost *a lot*--substantially more than the new Rolex itself.

Why is this of interest to Affordable Sub Homage enthusiasts? It turns out Black Out Concept not only does Rolex customization, they also sell a line of more "affordable" watches bearing their own label.

One of these is the Black Sea. 
- ETA Movement 2824-2 Swiss Made
- Automatic, Hacking seconds, 25 jewels 
- Steel, BOC Coating
- 2 years warranty
- 42 mm without the crown
- Weight : 190 grams

And it looks like this:



















(borrowed pics.)

Huh? Notice anything funny about those specs and that look? I do. Looks an awful lot like one of these:



















(borrowed pics.)

...even down to the crown, new bezel style (at least for Steinhart), bracelet, and <cough> the exact weight of 190 g.

But since the Black Sea goes for 5480,00 €, I would rather get my DLC Sub homage from Gunter Steinhart. b-)|> Cheers!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Some people say Rolex Submariner's Drilled Lugs are there best Submariners too, but we all know Invicta Pro Divers are homages.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I just ordered an Armida A2 500M PVD because of this thread. $100 off, too. They have to be barely breaking even on their watches to get their business going. Also, it's just a thought but maybe the Miyota option is in anticipation of Swatch stopping all sales of ETA movements. But free shipping too?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

marchone said:


> I just ordered an Armida A2 500M PVD because of this thread. $100 off, too. They have to be barely breaking even on their watches to get their business going. Also, it's just a thought but maybe the Miyota option is in anticipation of Swatch stopping all sales of ETA movements. But free shipping too?


IIRC, Swatch is only stopping sales of ETA ebauches. They'll still sell complete movements.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

That Armida is really nice. I still prefer the overall proportions of the Steinhart... but the lumed bezel looks amazing. I like Steinhart's bracelet over the tapering Armida too, but otherwise what a great find. Marchone, please let us know when you get yours and what you think of it.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Citizen V said:


> IIRC, Swatch is only stopping sales of ETA ebauches. They'll still sell complete movements.


I mistakenly thought ETA was going to stop selling movements, too.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

OJ Bartley said:


> Marchone, please let us know when you get yours and what you think of it.


Will do. It was shipped by FedEx today.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, how were you able to fit a Seiko movement in a Helenarou case? I thought those cases were for ETA movements only?



tanwill said:


> This is my sub homage.
> 
> Dial from jakeB
> Red Bezel
> ...


----------



## steven.w42 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just received my Helenarou Sterile Sub


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, a new month with 30 days has pasted. I reset my time and date again. This time. 10 minutes ahead so I can counterbalance some of the mechanical movement losing 15 minutes in 2 months. It should be 5 minutes slow at the end of 2 months. Not bad at all. I really like the rotating bezel on dive watches to help do all that.


----------



## awon23 (May 5, 2012)

Hey guys will this bracelet fit on my Invicta 8926?

Buy.com - Watch Band White Metal Bracelet Classic 20mm 7" Part

|>


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

awon23 said:


> Hey guys will this bracelet fit on my Invicta 8926?
> 
> Buy.com - Watch Band White Metal Bracelet Classic 20mm 7" Part
> 
> |>


Probably. For $20, if you like it, its worth a try.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

digivandig said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how were you able to fit a Seiko movement in a Helenarou case? I thought those cases were for ETA movements only?


The 7s26 with the plastic spacer ring fits snugly in the helenarou case. The case is made for eta movements but it uses a brass spacer ring around the movement.


----------



## pwatch (Apr 20, 2012)

RedneckVostokGuy said:


> Well, I should have known as soon as I mentioned it, my new bracelet would arrive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really nice!! Where did you buy it? I need one for my 8926ob...


----------



## RoyalRob (Feb 17, 2011)

Steinhart's Ocean line for me


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Impressive show, Rob! Do you have a favorite among the bunch? O1VR for me.


----------



## RoyalRob (Feb 17, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Impressive show, Rob! Do you have a favorite among the bunch? O1VR for me.


O1VR with my new 22-18 tapered bracelet is the one right now.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

pwatch said:


> It looks really nice!! Where did you buy it? I need one for my 8926ob...


*sizzlinwatches* on eBay offers a glide lock like that. Probably where he got his from since sizzlinwatches does sell case sets.


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

This kind of "5517"


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Ace!


----------



## KarenChezk (Mar 23, 2012)

I like this too  thumbs up here 

-Kar


----------



## gusdz (Apr 14, 2012)

Is there any sellers on ebay that still have the MQJ submariner?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

gusdz said:


> Is there any sellers on ebay that still have the MQJ submariner?


Don't know about MQJ's anymore, but eBay seller dengjun2010 has a Bagelsport Sub for sale.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Definitely my fave of Steinhart's selection!


----------



## gusdz (Apr 14, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Don't know about MQJ's anymore, but eBay seller dengjun2010 has a Bagelsport Sub for sale.


And how does the bagelsport compares to the mqj?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

> > Originally Posted by Fullers1845
> > Don't know about MQJ's anymore, but eBay seller dengjun2010 has a Bagelsport Sub for sale.
> 
> 
> And how does the bagelsport compares to the mqj?


Pretty equivalent build and features for the under $50 price.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Went out and bought a torch lighter from a Hookah store and tried to remove the cyclops on my Sandoz SG.  no luck. (based on this guide http://www.watchtalkforums.info/forums/general-discussion-forum/43551.htm).

May just need a better lighter, but I think the cost of those would be similar to having a watchmaker remove this 1 cyclops.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> May just need a better lighter, but I think the cost of those would be similar to having a watchmaker remove this 1 cyclops.


I got a creme brulee torch from a discount store, that was good enough to pop the cyclops. And now I have an awesome yet legit way to set things alight in the kitchen ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> Went out and bought a torch lighter from a Hookah store and tried to remove the cyclops on my Sandoz SG.  no luck. (based on this guide http://www.watchtalkforums.info/forums/general-discussion-forum/43551.htm).
> 
> May just need a better lighter, but I think the cost of those would be similar to having a watchmaker remove this 1 cyclops.


If it is a butane torcu lighter, it should work. You might need to hold it over the cyclops a little longer. I removed one from my Sandoz SG sub using the same method without incident.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a gratuitous pic of it.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> If it is a butane torcu lighter, it should work. You might need to hold it over the cyclops a little longer. I removed one from my Sandoz SG sub using the same method without incident.


Yeah I actually stumbled across your post when I was searching for something else ! More pictures is always nice, and good motivation to try again.
How long did you hold it? I tried 5-10 seconds a couple times and eventually stopped because I felt like the whole watch was getting warm.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, it's an art not a science. I have also craked a crystal because it got too hot. Don't underestimate the effectiveness of a well placed razor blade. Took my first Debaufre one off holding onto the bracelet like a grip, with both thumbs applying pressure to the blade under the edge of the cyclops.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

That is true. It just seemed like a really long time since in the video and thread they did it for 1-2 seconds.


----------



## pwatch (Apr 20, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> *sizzlinwatches* on eBay offers a glide lock like that. Probably where he got his from since sizzlinwatches does sell case sets.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I am still wearing my leather bund watch band after more than a month and half. It stinks and is worn, but still holding strong. I like how rugged it looks.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi regarding your expériences for a sub style : soki? Bagelsport? Ak homme?


----------



## Ryan_Mc (May 17, 2012)

I would have to say the best Submariner Homage for the money is the Invicta 8926OB.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Ryan_Mc said:


> I would have to say the best Submariner Homage for the money is the Invicta 8926OB.
> 
> View attachment 713926


 I don't know about past 8926OBs, but the 8926OBV2 has been a great watch for me so far. Almost 6 months for me with it on. I do everything with it on. The only problem is, finding a comfortable watch band. The Invicta Pro Divers don't have a tapped stainless steel watch band so it doesn't look like a Rolex Submariner completely, but more of a homage. I was not a fan of the nylon Nato watch bands, but the German leather bund watch bands really are comfortable. My next step might be too combine a nylon Nato watch band with leather padded part of a German bund watch band to see how that looks and feels.


----------



## gsgleason (Mar 29, 2012)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> I don't know about past 8926OBs, but the 8926OBV2 has been a great watch for me so far. Almost 6 months for me with it on. I do everything with it on. The only problem is, finding a comfortable watch band. The Invicta Pro Divers don't have a tapped stainless steel watch band so it doesn't look like a Rolex Submariner completely, but more of a homage. I was not a fan of the nylon Nato watch bands, but the German leather bund watch bands really are comfortable. My next step might be too combine a nylon Nato watch band with leather padded part of a German bund watch band to see how that looks and feels.


I have ordered and returned 6 of these 8926OB watches from Amazon. I really want one that works properly. All were the newer models with the NH35A movement.

4 of them had broken bezels out of the box, meaning the bezel would not turn in spots and had significant play. One seemed good at first, but the bezel loosened over the course of two weeks and had a gap between the bezel and the case, as it was unbraced.

1 had a movement issue. I would pull the crown all the way out to set the time, and when my reference clock struck 0, pushing the crown in would result in nothing. I would have to jiggle it a bit for it to go back in and start again.

I preferred to just get a replacement rather than sent it to Invicta as I have heard nothing but terrible stories.

It seems to be the only watch in that has what I want:

Submariner Homage
hacking movement
21.6K or greater VPH
less than $200.

Does anyone have any better recommendations?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

curt941 said:


> The 7s26 with the plastic spacer ring fits snugly in the helenarou case. The case is made for eta movements but it uses a brass spacer ring around the movement.


curt941 - Belatedly, thanks for the info. Tanwill also PM'd me the information.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

gsgleason said:


> Does anyone have any better recommendations?


I thinks this list (from somewhere in the middle of the thread) is useful.

Really cheap: MQJ, Bagelsport
Cheap: Invicta 8926, Orient, Alpha, Seiko
Bit more: Sandoz, Invicta 9937
Bit more still: Steinhart, Debaufre

The Orient 2ER doesn't hack or handwind so that would not satisfy your reqs (same with a Seiko). An Alpha or Parnis would fit, but you'd be taking a risk with QC like the Invicta and it sounds like you have bad luck when it comes to that .
What about taking a look at used sub homages? A pre-owned Sandoz sub on the bay often ends for less than $200 and you'd get an ETA-2824, but the auctions don't come up very often. Or you could get a used Invicta 8926 and could ask the previous owner about any possible issues.

Oh, there's also Tiger-Concept subs: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/how-bad-can-part-ii-tiger-concept-684284.html
They have a variety of different sub homages but there would probably be a gamble with QC again.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

gsgleason said:


> It seems to be the only watch in that has what I want:
> 
> Submariner Homage
> hacking movement
> ...





Citizen V said:


> I thinks this list (from somewhere in the middle of the thread) is useful.
> 
> Really cheap: MQJ, Bagelsport
> Cheap: Invicta 8926, Orient, Alpha, Seiko
> ...


Yikes! Sorry to hear of your troubles, gsg.

I would frankly put Alpha in the cheapest Parnis, Bagelsport category, CV.

If I were in your shoes, I might hunt down a used Invicta 9937ob or watch the Deal of the Day sites like a hawk for a new one. They can be had for ~$200.

There have been several Sandoz subs on ebay of late, but many of them are midsize (~35mm).

There is also the Hager Commando milsub homage that sells for $265 new, but used ones do pop up. Chinese hack/handwind movt.


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> If I were in your shoes, I might hunt down a used Invicta 9937ob or watch the Deal of the Day sites like a hawk for a new one. They can be had for ~$200.


Does the 9937ob share any components with the 8926? If so, the problems experienced with broken bezels may not change for this model...


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Yikes! Sorry to hear of your troubles, gsg.
> 
> I would frankly put Alpha in the cheapest Parnis, Bagelsport category, CV.


Any other brands that should be added? The list was just copied from earlier in the thread and I tacked on Seiko hehe. It'd probably be handy for future recommendations with more brands added (like Hager, which I always forget). There's also Croton and Chronotac which I think would be go in the Really Cheap category?



gonzomantis said:


> Does the 9937ob share any components with the 8926? If so, the problems experienced with broken bezels may not change for this model...


Not sure. FWIW the 9937 has a 120 click bezel while the 8926 has a 60 click.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> I don't know about past 8926OBs, but the 8926OBV2 has been a great watch for me so far. Almost 6 months for me with it on. I do everything with it on. The only problem is, finding a comfortable watch band. The Invicta Pro Divers don't have a tapped stainless steel watch band so it doesn't look like a Rolex Submariner completely, but more of a homage. I was not a fan of the nylon Nato watch bands, but the German leather bund watch bands really are comfortable. My next step might be too combine a nylon Nato watch band with leather padded part of a German bund watch band to see how that looks and feels.


Well, I decided to take the leather pad part off my leather bund watch band and put it with a nylon NATO strap for more protection just now. It it rock solid and very comfortable. The leather pas is what makes the leather bund watch band what it is anyway. Some genius who knows about watches really knew what they were doing when they designed it.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

gsgleason said:


> I have ordered and returned 6 of these 8926OB watches from Amazon. I really want one that works properly. All were the newer models with the NH35A movement.
> 
> 4 of them had broken bezels out of the box, meaning the bezel would not turn in spots and had significant play. One seemed good at first, but the bezel loosened over the course of two weeks and had a gap between the bezel and the case, as it was unbraced.
> 
> ...


 Sorry about your bad watches. I order my 8926OBV2 from the world of watches. It came with really good protection in the box. It has a Seiko 5 movement a NH25A movement not a NH35A movement. It doesn't hand wind or hack. But, it is the most basic mechanical automatic movements. No worries about a stopped movement when you pull the crown out. I got it because it is almost completely fail safe. I must have gotten a Invicta Pro Driver at the right time. I really enjoy this watch. I've dripped it many times and bagged it against something. Seems to be still good. As for the rotating bezel not being centered. It really don't matter to me. I use it to keep track of the real time when the mechanical movement gains or slows down time.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Citizen V said:


> I thinks this list (from somewhere in the middle of the thread) is useful.
> 
> Really cheap: MQJ, Bagelsport
> Cheap: Invicta 8926, Orient, Alpha, Seiko
> ...


 Yep, the Orient 2ER was almost my first choice when I wanted a sub homage. It has no see through back, but it was only water resistant to 100m, and it was discontinued and almost impossible to find new. I'd probably get one if they were less than $100 now.


----------



## traderpl (May 27, 2012)

Any good milsub homage? I am sorry but I am new here.

I found the steinhart OVM is nice but its a bit too big (42mm rather than 40mm) and the lugs are 22mm instead of 20mm, the OWC one is nice but the lume dots are a bit too small, would love a sterile dial instead. Also, if the OWC has a domed plexi, it would be much better IMHO.

Any others I am missing? Thx


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Have a look at the Hager Commando. The Armida A2 is awesome, but 42mm/22mm like the Steinhart.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

The Armida A2 has a 43mm bezel and a 42mm case. Lug end to lug end is 51mm and inside lug width is 22mm. It is fairly low profile at 13mm high.

The proportions and the slightly oversized bezel make it appear low and flat. It fits my 6.75-inch wrist very well.

Another feature of the bezel I like is the 120 clicks to count up half minutes. Also, either I got lucky or Armida adjusted my ETA 2824-2 very well. It's been running -1/+2 on the wrist and overnight dial up. I can't ask for more than that.


----------



## traderpl (May 27, 2012)

Thanks, I found that the OWC is also nice, wonder if I can swap the dial to a sterile one.


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

traderpl said:


> Thanks, I found that the OWC is also nice, wonder if I can swap the dial to a sterile one.


I don't see why not. The movement used is the Sea-Gull ST-1812, and should be compatible with any dial that fits the ETA 2892. One detail you'd need to check is the diameter of the dial to ensure it fits properly in the case.


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Yay!! Just receive my first automatic sub, Invicta 8926OB-NH35A. 
I find the watch a little too thick and big. I normally wear watch of 33-35mm.
But I still love it, will test the water resistance later when I shower, and will monitor the 
accuracy of the watch.
The cupboard box was badly damage but lucky the watch was well protected in its yellow box.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice choice for your 1st sub homage! 
I think you will get used to the larger size. I started with 35mm watches and now they all look small .


----------



## traderpl (May 27, 2012)

gonzomantis said:


> I don't see why not. The movement used is the Sea-Gull ST-1812, and should be compatible with any dial that fits the ETA 2892. One detail you'd need to check is the diameter of the dial to ensure it fits properly in the case.


Thanks very much on that, do u know on performance-wise difference between DG2813 movement versus ST-1812 movement? Both should be Sea-Gull movement?


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Was your watch used? There is a mark at the 40 second marker on the rotating unidirectional bezel.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, the sweat from the heat has been so bad that the leather bund watch band started to make my arm break out. So, I took if off, and put it back on a stainless steel oyster watch band.


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with westcoasttime.com's WCT-Yao benarus type 1 or his Precision diver? Both seem worthy. Sorry if mentioned earlier...havent gone thru all 67 pages (or used 'search')


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I knew this would happen with a bigger profiled watch. I got a big scratch on the crystal and the bezel on my Invicta Pro Diver 8926OBV2. Not bad though. You can't even see it unless you are on an angle with the watch though. What a good beater watch so far though.


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

traderpl said:


> Thanks very much on that, do u know on performance-wise difference between DG2813 movement versus ST-1812 movement? Both should be Sea-Gull movement?


The ST-1812 should be the better performer IMO. From my experience, the ST-1812 has a smooth sweep (higher beat rate) while the DG2813 is prone to the "stutter" movement of its second hand.


----------



## Creola281 (Jun 1, 2012)

This might be a bit off the far end to start the Big Sub Homage thread with, but I'm just dying to try out the VOOW All-Black Sub (which looks like a steal at $60 on eBay):


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> Was your watch used? There is a mark at the 40 second marker on the rotating unidirectional bezel.


Hello  nope it's a new watch direct from amazon. It would be my fingerprint because i was cleaning dust off with my fingers. I soon found some fault, some printings on the bezel is off and there is a small patch of stain on the caseback. Loud grinding sound when wound manually unlike my old R precision which has a smooth ticking sound. Not sure if it's normal because it's my first Asian movement watch. Still very much enjoy the watch on a thick 20mm rubber.


----------



## Paul D'Antonio (Jun 4, 2012)

I also just bought the 8926OB invicta. I like the watch it looks nice, but I have the opposite problem that you do. I find 40mm a little too small. I really would love a watch like this but at 43mm with a band at 22mm or more. Can you guys make any recommendations? I got the invicta for around 90 bucks, so I really don't want to spend a ton more just for a few mm's in size. Are there any good looking diver watches around 43-45mm? I seen some of the other invicta models that are bigger, I got a titanium sub from them 0420 but it just looked too weird to me. I sent it back. I just ordered a military diver, it says its 43mm. the bracelet looks like crap so I might have to throw on a nato..

Any recommendations appreciated.

Here is one of the military diver watches.








http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71AMZXSGVdL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Armida A2. More expensive though.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I got tired and jealous of all your submariners because they're too small for my giant limbs. I've buckled and decided to get a DSSD homage. Are there any ones known to those here besides the Parnis homage?

Thanks.


----------



## Pablo Peanuts (Apr 15, 2012)

i ordered a croton sub, I dunno what its going to be like, should be getting it this week. I think its a 43mm case.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/413yqA3GsLL._SY445_.jpg

and this brand makes a 42mm sub but its quartz

http://sottomarinowatches.com/images/600/SM50112-A.jpg


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I got tired and jealous of all your submariners because they're too small for my giant limbs. I've buckled and decided to get a DSSD homage. Are there any ones known to those here besides the Parnis homage?
> 
> Thanks.


Hooray, Chief! Helenarou sells this DSSD homage with a Swiss (not Asian) ETA 2836 movt.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice Croton, Pablo. I had the blue version of that watch for a bit.


----------



## Pablo Peanuts (Apr 15, 2012)

I just got the croton in the mail today.. Now i have the 8926Ob invicta sub, and this croton. I really don't think i need both of them, they are too similar, now the decision of sending one back is a hard one. Any advice from anyone? The croton is supposedly saphire crystal. I did the water test and it seems to work. I asked what kind of movement and the place on amazon i bought the watch from said japanese miyota movement. It says 21 jewels japan on the back.

I have no idea what movement the invicta has, but it seems to keep Really accurate time. I checked with time.gov and past 24 hours it was only 4 seconds behind.. Here are a couple of pictures of them side by side.

Which do you guys think is the better buy. Would love to hear any opinions..


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Pablo Peanuts said:


> I just got the croton in the mail today.. Now i have the 8926Ob invicta sub, and this croton. I really don't think i need both of them, they are too similar, now the decision of sending one back is a hard one. Any advice from anyone? The croton is supposedly saphire crystal. I did the water test and it seems to work. I asked what kind of movement and the place on amazon i bought the watch from said japanese miyota movement. It says 21 jewels japan on the back.
> 
> I have no idea what movement the invicta has, but it seems to keep Really accurate time. I checked with time.gov and past 24 hours it was only 4 seconds behind.. Here are a couple of pictures of them side by side.
> 
> Which do you guys think is the better buy. Would love to hear any opinions..


I'd keep the Croton. Font on the bezel is more elegant, shape of the case seems more rubust, bracelet looks wider. Invicta has a pretty bad reputation as well. eventhough that may not directly have to do with the quality of their watches.


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

I am also stuck in a similar situation. I do not know why I bought another sub off eBay but it's on it's way now. It's a 40mm custom with the pearl movement dg2813. The appearance too too similar. 

I was also thinking of returning the Invicta to amazon. The only thing that is stopping me are the movement of these watches. Anyone can advice me? Should I keep the nh35a or dg2813 not taking any other factors into conclusion.


----------



## Paul D'Antonio (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for your input guys.. yeah man, if you have ocd like me lol, it sucks getting watches that are similar. I have no idea which to return. They aren't expensive watches or anything I should make a fuss with but I still have a hard time deciding. Each one to me has different things i like. 

For some reason I like the look of the invicta. The way its sunken in a little bit gives the watch debt and nice coloring.. I like the face better too. The croton looks more black faced less deep and the hour markers seem a tad too small since it has a larger face. However the size and band is bigger which I like.. 

The lume on the croton SUCKS!! Are all lumes that bad on crotons? But the plus side is the front has sapphire crystal supposedly. thats a big plus. As far as movements, I have no idea which watch has the better movement


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes!!! That's the thing, although they are similar there are things I like from both of them. Can't bear to see either of them not having enough wrist time


----------



## Paul D'Antonio (Jun 4, 2012)

for me it would be an easier choice if they were both the same size and lug width. Id probably go with the invicta even tho it doesn't have sapphire. It just looks very sharp, and the lume is much better. 

I already have an invicta speedway that looks like the daytona, that is also 40mm. So i wanted something a little bigger ya know


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been looking at the Rolex Submariner generation thread somebody made awhile ago. And, I've come to the conclusion that even though a homage isn't exactly the same as the real watch. That even Rolex has changed over the years too. We are all looking for that one Rolex Submariner that came out and is discounted anyway when we first saw a Rolex Submariner. Today Rolex Submariners have so much "bling" to them that it doesn't even look like the first practical Rolex Submariner. If you didn't know anything about Rolex watches you would think Rolex GMT Grand Master 2, Rolex Explorer 2, Rolex Sea Dweller, and Rolex Sea Dweller Deep Sea were all Rolex Submariners.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/rolex-submariner-generations-493354.html

And after see that thread. Look up Rolex watches sold around the world. It will change your mind on any Rolex watch on what to get. They sold Rolex Submariners with number markers, Rolex Submariners with jubilee watch bands, and they sold white dial along with black dial Rolex GMT Grand Master 2 watches too.


----------



## lvdb (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody having experience with the Tudor Black Bay homage from Tiger (onlinestorehk)?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

lvdb said:


> Anybody having experience with the Tudor Black Bay homage from Tiger (onlinestorehk)?


Affordable, Chinese, great looking watch! Quality is probably equivalent to Parnis & Alpha.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 2, 2012)

lvdb said:


> Anybody having experience with the Tudor Black Bay homage from Tiger (onlinestorehk)?


There's a review of these watches here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/how-bad-can-part-ii-tiger-concept-684284.html


----------



## yasui-tokei (Jun 14, 2012)

Been lurking for a while and dediced to whip this up with a cheap 'Swiss Time' quartz and bond strap.
Its hard to see but there is a red swiss flag style logo and red hand that i think match nicely with the red in the strap. While quartz may not be everyones taste, i wanted something other than an automatic.
The quality of the watch however is rather disapointing, but i plan on getting something better in the not too distant future. 
(havnt decided what yet but there is clearly a wealth on knowledge in the last 70 pages, so im sure i will find something nice)

Cheers,


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

My custom sandoz big crown... now on a generic rivet bracelet and finally installed a fat font insert. Have a great weekend guys!!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Time passes, watches are flipped, and another Father's day rolls around. This year my loving brood gave me a Wenger Battalion III on an OEM double ridged black leather bundle strap. This is a Swiss Made quartz Sub homage with some special features.

200m WR
Signed screw-down crown.
Decorated screw-down case back.
Fine coin-edge 120-click unidirectional bezel (with Planet Oceanesque font).
"Sapphire coated" crystal (What does that even mean?)
Applied luminous "maxi" indices.
Sword hands (think MilSub) and red seconds hand.
40mm case & 20mm lugs (just like I like 'em).
Date complication is goofily placed at 4:30, but this allows for a full-dial's worth of index symmetry.
The black leather bund strap is well-crafted with a signed buckle & excellent attention to detail.

All-in-all the Wenger Battallion III is a good looking quartz Sub homage (with a Milsub flair) packed with desirable features at an affordable price.

Now on to the pics!

Time passes, watches are flipped, and another Father's day rolls around. This year my loving brood gave me a Wenger Battalion III on an OEM double ridged black leather bundle strap. This is a Swiss Made quartz Sub homage with some special features.

200m WR
Signed screw-down crown.
Decorated screw-down case back.
Fine coin-edge 120-click unidirectional bezel (with Planet Oceanesque font).
"Sapphire coated" crystal (What does that even mean?)
Applied luminous "maxi" indices.
Sword hands (think MilSub) and red seconds hand.
40mm case & 20mm lugs (just like I like 'em).
Date complication is goofily placed at 4:30, but this allows for a full-dial's worth of index symmetry.
The black leather bund strap is well-crafted with a signed buckle & excellent attention to detail.

All-in-all the Wenger Battallion III is a good looking quartz Sub homage (with a Milsub flair) packed with desirable features at an affordable price.

Now on to the pics!

[IMG]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7221/7390318876_0570e3ec3e_b.jpg


----------



## dehel (Jun 4, 2012)

So I’ve read every posts of this superb thread.
Some really nice finds and quality pieces, even some nice customs.
You made my choice even harder than it was.
Like a bunch of you guys, always loved the sub design. It’s time for me to make a move. The thing is, it’s not simple. 
Here are the contenders, with the pros / cons.

Steinhart Ocean 1 black
Sapphire, swiss, cyclop, ceramic bezel / hands

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red
Dome sapphire, swiss / hands, no cyclop

Steinhart Ocan Vintage Military
Dome Sapphire, swiss, hands / color of lume, no date

Invicta 9937c
Sapphire, swiss, cyclop / big logo on the side, hands, logo on hand

CW Trident C60
Sapphire, hands, wave dial / movement?, no cyclop, price little high

CW Trident C60 GMT (a bit different, but I like that colored bezel...)
Orange bezel, Sapphire, hands, wave dial / movement?, no cyclop, Price very high

Robert Poseidon black
Sapphire, swiss, cyclop / hands, price little high

Orient Black Mako 2
Hands / glass? Movement?

Thing is, I went to see the real thing, a black submariner and a black seamaster, side by side, and I’d pick the sub, but I liked the seamaster hands more. It seems I can’t find one that have both elements. So I’m thinking buying one of these and switching hands, but I have no tools, and no experience doing that kind of thing.
What do you think?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, dehel. Thanks for posting. Sounds like you need a MilSub with a date. All the beauty of the Submariner with the awesome sword hands.

What is your price range? At the upper end of the homage spectrum is the MKII Milsub non-date.










You've already seen the Steinhart Vintage Military non-date.

A great looking compromise is the Ginault Silent Service Mark II.










Not sure when they will come available though.

Probably your best option for a milsub with a date is the Hager Commando. (Edit: See also, the Armida A2, below.)


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I second the suggestion for a *MKII Milsub HRV*. I have one and am very happy with it. It contains an ETA 2893-2 that is a higher caliber and grade than many other suggestions in this thread but comes at a higher price. It comes on a high quality Italian rubber strap or NATO.

Milsub (HRV) non-date Milsub Circle-Y (HRV), non-date on rubber strap Detail Page

I also have an *Armida A2 500m* that is another great Milsub option. I specified mine with an ETA 2824-2. My example is accurate to -2/+1 sec per day and is half the price of the MKII. I am very pleased with it as well. It comes on a good quality bracelet although the clasp could be better.

ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I've also had my eye on a Ginault Base Module 1.

GINAULT WATCHES - Tribute To The Classics


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

marchone said:


> I've also had my eye on a Ginault Base Module 1.
> 
> GINAULT WATCHES - Tribute To The Classics


You been able to contact these guys?

Buzz


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

buzz819 said:


> You been able to contact these guys?


Haven't tried. Buying both my MKII Milsub and Armida A2 recently has stemmed my watch buying for the time being.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

marchone said:


> I also have an *Armida A2 500m* that is another great Milsub option. I specified mine with an ETA 2824-2. My example is accurate to -2/+1 sec per day and is half the price of the MKII. I am very pleased with it as well. It comes on a good quality bracelet although the clasp could be better.
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES


Good call, marchone. The A2 is probably the best fit of any with the movement options and date. And if you really, must have a date magnifier, dehel, you can have a watchmaker install one for you.


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

so i basically signed up for the forums.. after spending the last idk how many hours reading all 69 pages of posts.

im looking for a sub homage that closely resembles the genuine rollie and the invicta 8926ob seemed extremely tempting, to the point where i almost ordered it on the spot. however, reading the last few pages, i came across several really bad reviews. is it really that bad? the price point is really attractive and the watch, despite the flaws, is as good as it gets at that price. current salary coupled with bills make me unable to pay for the watches in the 9937 category (or higher) but needing a watch haha. i plan to put it on a horween shell cordovan leather (nato / normal) strap so the bracelet is pretty much out of the consideration. the orient seems to be oos everywhere, the alpha seems to have really bad reviews and the seiko has too much differing characteristics for me to consider. 

okay ive typed quite a bit, but the dilemma boils down to this: invicta 8926ob on amazon - yay or nay, anyone?

thanks in advance!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

What about this quality Raven Vintage by Benarus! This is a very high quality watch for the money.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@yatsoon I have owned 3 Invicta 8926ob's with no problems. IMO, the 8926ob can't be beat for the price. I say "buy"!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@incontrol: Yes, the Raven Vintage is awesome.


----------



## dehel (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Fullers, great suggestions, thanks, I'll look into them... Very interesting.
My budget is around $500. 
I like hands like seamaster (sword, half squeleton), but the rest submariner... don't really like mercedez hands. I like date but not the top of the must list. If its there, I like the cyclop.
The Ginault watches on their website seems to be not ready (dated 2011, yet nothing new)?
I like also the Armida, Marchone. Didn’t know we could have someone install a cyclop afterward... Opening new options there. Could I have someone change hands also, lets say, on the Steinhart Ocean 1 black with the ones from the Ocean 2? Don’t know if Steinhart would sell hands alone...


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

The modifications you are considering don't make sense to me in consideration of your budget constraints. But maybe I'm wrong and you can get them done super cheaply.

BTW, sword hands help define what a Milsub is: from Military Submariner, named after the Rolex Sub Royal Navy spec watches of the '70s. Mercedes, or ball and stick, hands are a stock Rolex Sub hallmark. SMP hands are proprietary.

If your budget is $500 you can't consider an Armida A2 without saving another few bucks. That includes the coupon discount if still applicable. Type in *oceanictime* when prompted.

FWIW, I have a few pretty nice higher end watches but my Armida A2 has been getting all of my wrist time lately. I have a friend who owns a pristine 30-year old Rolex Submariner. He flipped over my A2 and said he has to get one.


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> @yatsoon I have owned 3 Invicta 8926ob's with no problems. IMO, the 8926ob can't be beat for the price. I say "buy"!


thanks fuller, its just that everyone's been saying that they're so hit and miss that im just afraid to get one that doesnt work well


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

yatsoon said:


> thanks fuller, its just that everyone's been saying that they're so hit and miss that im just afraid to get one that doesnt work well


Good news is, if for some reason you get a bum one, you can always return it to Amazon.


----------



## Rootpusher (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been lurking a while and really enjoy the site and all your comments. This is my first toe in the water, as far as posting:

I've narrowed my choices down to the Debaufre Ocean 1, or either the Steinhart (M4 Divers) or O&W (also called Ocean 1), both as available from Gnomon. The relative prices differences between the three is not an issue for me, only which is likely to be the "best" watch in terms of fit'n'finish, ease of transaction, after-sales service, movement quality/accuracy, durability, shock resistence, case quality, crystal composition, accuracy, bracelet weight/solidity/quality, etc. I'd very much appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!

Edit to add: After several hours of checking (I apologize if this info was buried deep in this long thread and I missed it), it looks like none of these are available from the sources I cite. Gnomon out of stock (Steinhart/O&W) with no word on re-stock and Debaufre told me the outfit that made its Ocean 1 is no longer doing same. I'm not an e-bay, CL kinda guy, so the search continues for something else...

Or maybe I should look into buying direct from Steinhart or O&W's current incarnation?


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

I just notice this change on my Invicta 8926(nh35a)

From what I notice the watch's date used to slowly change from around 10pm (sorry not sure if it's 10 or 11 the watch is mostly out of my wrist around that period) and it will changed completely at around 12.15am.

But just now, around 1155pm the date has already completed it's changed. 

Is this normal? If not what might cause the change? My hand wound precision always complete its date shift on 1215.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

What movement does it have in it?


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

marchone said:


> What movement does it have in it?


Nh35a movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

That's a good Seiko movement. Seems like it's going south on you. I'd watch it for a few weeks and see what it does. Probably not worth fixing for what it should have cost to buy.


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

marchone said:


> That's a good Seiko movement. Seems like it's going south on you. I'd watch it for a few weeks and see what it does. Probably not worth fixing for what it should have cost to buy.


Is it really something wrong with the movement? 
The watch has always been gaining time. I always set the watch with the time on my iPhone, after maybe less than 2 days it would be 5mins faster and not gain more time. I always thought not a big issue maybe it just need a regulate.

Now the date change has fast forward makes me feel that there might be something wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like it may have taken a good knock if it's speeding up like that. Some cheaper Seikos have been known to do that though I haven't read of that specific movement doing so. I have an SKX173 with the old now discontinued 7S26 in it. Got it out of the box some 12 years ago running +20 sec/day. Still does. No one I know will service it. Maybe Jack Alexyon at IWW will. Look him up and call him.

Guy 1 _Is that an Invicta?

Guy 2 Yes!

Guy 1 Does it actually tell time?

Guy 2 It's right on the nose twice a day!

_Sorry, man. Couldn't help it.;-)


----------



## Jonatutu (Apr 4, 2012)

Come to think of it, the watch has always been gaining time,not much but 2- 5 mins max since it arrive at my doorstop. Reset the time 3times and I actually thought it was normal.... 
Had the watch less than a month, maybe I should return it to amazon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

If it is still under Amazon's warranty I would return it ASAP.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@Rootpusher: I do not have any experience with O&W, but have heard good things about them. Their models have always struck me as enough different from the classic Sub styling for me to pass them over.

I believe you can still buy O&W pieces from westcoasttime.

If you can handle (or simply prefer) the 42mm size, I wouldn't hesitate to order an Ocean One direct from Steinhart.

Also have a look at the Christopher Ward Trident C60. A little different looking, but a feature-packed watch with a growing following.


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

has anyone ever discovered the exact differences between the invicta 8926ob and the 8926c? there was an acceptance in the earlier part of the thread that they were the same watch but someone said that these watches were different.. anyone knows the exact differences? thanks!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My vote...


----------



## dehel (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, After a lot of searching/thinking, I was about to fire on the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military. But it's sold out. Then I went for a OWC milsub with snowflakes hands. But again sold out. Then I went back and looked again at Fullers suggestions and I looked into the Hager Commando... Finally. I just ordered this unexpensive beauty.
Now.
It comes on a nato... nice, but I wish to have the option to put it on metal sometimes. Any suggestions on which model/brand would suit the Commando nicely? It's 20mm lugs, would like oyster-type brushed stainless steel with a nice weight (width) and high quality buckle. Found one on amazon, but the price (low at 15$) and some reviews are pushing me off.... Help please.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@dehel: You have PM.


----------



## nyfg56 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's the deal. I had the 8926obv2 with the n35h or whatever seiko movement and absolutely loved it. Long story short, it was stolen and I want to replace it. After a couple weeks of researching, it seems like it's still the best option. I purchased it from this link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQFX1G/ref=ox_ya_os_product from amazon to be able to assure that I got the n35h movement. Now it is no longer available from amazon. My question is which is the best seller to use to ensure that I get the obv2 with the right movement? Discount Watch Store is the one advertised on the main page for the watch, but there is also My Watch World that says it is fulfilled by amazon...Help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jamizki (May 2, 2012)

Hi all! Does anybody have an idea where I could get this Orient Snorkeler watch? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jamizki said:


> Hi all! Does anybody have an idea where I could get this Orient Snorkeler watch? I can't find it anywhere
> View attachment 751173


Take a look here: Orient "Submariner Date" Automatic Diver CER00007B. I emailed him a few months back and he still had some in stock.

Good hunting!


----------



## nyfg56 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone selling an Orient *CER00007B? * Pm me


----------



## keltzar (Jun 10, 2007)

yatsoon said:


> so i basically signed up for the forums.. after spending the last idk how many hours reading all 69 pages of posts.
> 
> im looking for a sub homage that closely resembles the genuine rollie and the invicta 8926ob seemed extremely tempting, to the point where i almost ordered it on the spot. however, reading the last few pages, i came across several really bad reviews. is it really that bad? the price point is really attractive and the watch, despite the flaws, is as good as it gets at that price. current salary coupled with bills make me unable to pay for the watches in the 9937 category (or higher) but needing a watch haha. i plan to put it on a horween shell cordovan leather (nato / normal) strap so the bracelet is pretty much out of the consideration. the orient seems to be oos everywhere, the alpha seems to have really bad reviews and the seiko has too much differing characteristics for me to consider.
> 
> ...


Hello! I am in Singapore too.

ok. The 8926 comes in two variants - with the scallop bezel, or the coin-edge bezel. Make sure you get the latter if you want it to look like the real sub.

I have had an invicta 8926c for some years. Bought it used... no complaints, but unlike ETA-powered watches, the miyota is a single-direction winding. After a while, i also find it's always greenish markers a bit annoying... and that inscription on the side-case. It also has that polished center-link which is nothing like the bracelets of the 16610 it tries to emulate.

But it's a tough watch and travelled with me all over the world.. .and I'm not even the first owner of the one I bought.

More recently, I acquired for a bit more money a used Sandoz sub with sapphire crystal. Definitely feels more like the real sub. .. without that annoying inscription on the case, and markers which are closer to the original.

I would say spend a bit more, find an old sandoz sub with an ETA movement. It will be more of a keeper.


----------



## 84dcl (Apr 8, 2012)

*116610 homage?*

Hi everyone, I am interested to buy a sub-c, but I'm not sure whether I'd like the whole blocky look of the maxi case in the long run. I had already tried it on in the AD, but I was thinking maybe I need to wear it for a while to make sure if I can appreciate the look before making the hefty investment, so I'm thinking of getting a homage that resembles the look of the 116610 first. Is there any homage that closely resembles the maxi case of the 116610 in the market now? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nyfg56 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well couldn't find either orient under $180 so I went with another 8926ibv2 with Seiko movement and ordered an alpha oyster bracelet for it. All brushed with Rolex style clasp and SEL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

84dcl said:


> Hi everyone, I am interested to buy a sub-c, but I'm not sure whether I'd like the whole blocky look of the maxi case in the long run. I had already tried it on in the AD, but I was thinking maybe I need to wear it for a while to make sure if I can appreciate the look before making the hefty investment, so I'm thinking of getting a homage that resembles the look of the 116610 first. Is there any homage that closely resembles the maxi case of the 116610 in the market now? Thanks in advance!


Here is a Swiss movement, sterile, SubC homage by Helenarou that pretty much nails the 116610 for under $300: http://www.helenarou.com/sterile-submariner-diving-watch-with-ceramic-bezel-and-eta-2836.html


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Here is a Swiss movement, sterile, SubC homage by Helenarou that pretty much nails the 116610 for under $300: STERILE SUBMARINER DIVING WATCH with CERAMIC BEZEL and SWISS ETA 2836


I just received one of those cases for a project watch I'm putting together. It's a pretty decent case. Certainly no worse than my Invictas and actually I'd say better overall.

--Andy


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

spazthecat said:


> I just received one of those cases for a project watch I'm putting together. It's a pretty decent case. Certainly no worse than my Invictas and actually I'd say better overall.
> 
> --Andy


Can you measure the overall length lug-to-lug?


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

keltzar said:


> Hello! I am in Singapore too.
> 
> ok. The 8926 comes in two variants - with the scallop bezel, or the coin-edge bezel. Make sure you get the latter if you want it to look like the real sub.
> 
> ...


hmmm have you been to gnomon at shaw plaza? i've been thinking of getting the steinhart instead based on the numerous recommendations of everyone. the money spent is apparently way more worth it. yet there's the hager commando mentioned in the post. so i'm quite at a crossroads. decided not to get the invicta for fear of not getting a well made product and amazon shipping to singapore takes quite a while.. so yes i'm still having the dilemma but a slightly more higher-cost one


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

yatsoon said:


> hmmm have you been to gnomon at shaw plaza? i've been thinking of getting the steinhart instead based on the numerous recommendations of everyone. the money spent is apparently way more worth it. yet there's the hager commando mentioned in the post. so i'm quite at a crossroads. decided not to get the invicta for fear of not getting a well made product and amazon shipping to singapore takes quite a while.. so yes i'm still having the dilemma but a slightly more higher-cost one


I believe you will be happier with a Steinhart longer term than either an Invicta or the Hager.


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Can you measure the overall length lug-to-lug?


47.3mm lug to lug


----------



## Quickcars (Jun 20, 2012)

Loving this thread! I've been a vintage tank watch wearer for most of my adult life but after buying an Invicta 8930 (awesome looking watch), I decided I wanted a couple more "beefy" watches. I've always liked the look of the Rolex but knew it was too expensive and thought it would be bulky and weird looking on my somewhat small wrist. The 8930 convinced me that I could get away it though so I looked around for an inexpensive "homage". I was sold on the 8926 ob but then I saw the super cheap Persio and pulled the trigger for $22 shipped.












I've also ordered a nice NATO strap for it in red/gray/black.

Here's a pic of the Invicta...


----------



## 7750 (Jun 20, 2007)

The new Citizen Diver BN0101 reminds me on a Submariner
Katsu NAVI


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool Promaster.










Reminds me of an Omega style dial (Ploprof?) in a Sub style case.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

i got bored at work today, its amazing what Purell hand sanitizer and a heavy duty razor blade can do.








was getting kinda tired of its crooked cyclops anyway.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Ha! Good move.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's my MKII Submariner 5517 British MOD homage. It's execution is flawless and is running well within COSC specs.










*MKII Milsub HRV*

Bill Yao 5517 homage
42.10mm diameter
13.50mm height
49.50 end to end
22mm lug width
Brushed 316L stainless steel
Helium Release Valve
ETA 2893.2 Elabore grade modified to show only the date
Timed in 4 positions
Superluminova C1
MOD sword hands
Double dome sapphire crystal
AR coating on underside only
300M WR
Screw pin lug bars
60-click uni-directional aluminum bezel insert


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Tremec said:


> i got bored at work today, its amazing what Purell hand sanitizer and a heavy duty razor blade can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always wondered about this, definitely a noob questions, is the cyclops always just glued on, or 
are some built into the crystal?

Thanks,

Buzz


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Always glued on. Even Rolex.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

marchone said:


> Always glued on. Even Rolex.


Really?

Fascinating.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Really?
> 
> Fascinating.
> 
> Sent Via Tapatalk


Yep. Scraped mine off my Tudor Sub's sapphire with a little heat and a blade.


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Really?
> 
> Fascinating.
> 
> Sent Via Tapatalk


The exception is acrylic crystals. Some of those have it molded into its shape.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Fullers 1845 "Homage watches democratize history for the common wrist."I could not have said it better myself. I love that.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

James Haury said:


> Fullers 1845 "Homage watches democratize history for the common wrist."I could not have said it better myself. I love that.


Thanks, man. I saw the idea in a post awhile back, made it my own, put it in my sig., and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## 5252rpm (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anybody tried to put a branded dial on a sterile sub? I really like all the features of the helenarou sub, but I can't stand that boring looking dial. Would the dial from an 8926 fit?


----------



## CheapThrills (May 16, 2012)

yatsoon said:


> the alpha seems to have really bad reviews and the seiko has too much differing characteristics for me to consider.
> 
> thanks in advance!


I thought some are pretty happy with them...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/alpha-sotc-328733.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/alpha-watches-678041.html

Been thinking about a Day-Date but still, thinking it looks a bit too closely to the original.
Anyway, someday want to try one Alpha myself.


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

5252rpm said:


> Has anybody tried to put a branded dial on a sterile sub? I really like all the features of the helenarou sub, but I can't stand that boring looking dial. Would the dial from an 8926 fit?


It might work. I have a dial from an 8926OB NH35 movement and the diameter is the same as what would fit in one of the Heleanrou sub cases (28.5mm).

You would probably have to remove the dial feet and I don't know if the date window would line up correctly.

--Andy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sharkey86 (Jul 12, 2012)

What are people experiences of this Bulova?
Men's Bulova Marine Star Watch (98B130) - £152.00 - WATCH SHOP.com™
I was looking at a CW C60 but not sure I could stretch to that at the moment when there are so many cheaper alternatives.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I haven't forgotten this watch forum. I pulled out my Invicta Pro Driver with the Seiko NH25A movement after about a month of wearing the Casio G-Shock solar atomic Riseman. The weather has been very hot and the occasional scattered storm. I wore my Invicta Pro Diver for about 6 months straight too. It has it's pros and cons, but still a tough watch nonetheless.


----------



## sharkey86 (Jul 12, 2012)

Are there any decent homages that are all black? I want to put an orange NATO strap on one so don't want the stainless steel look. I found this Rotary which is the look I'm after but it sounds like its pretty poor quality. I'm looking for around £100 but could do £200 if need be.

Rotary Timepieces Men's Black Ionic Plated Divers Watch GS00023/04 With Black Canvas Strap: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Wearing the heck out of this one right now. Titanium 0420.


----------



## Quickcars (Jun 20, 2012)

Probably not the right thread but can someone identify this model Invicta?


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

3288 I think.

Invicta Watches


----------



## Quickcars (Jun 20, 2012)

That's it, that's it! Thank you so much. I just checked and that's the one alrighty. Good to know that it has a swiss movement and sapphire chrystal too. Not bad for $35 bucks!


----------



## Dabon (May 18, 2012)

The Invicta is at least a reliable homage. I also bought a cheap one once and got what I paid for?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

sharkey86 said:


> Are there any decent homages that are all black? I want to put an orange NATO strap on one so don't want the stainless steel look. I found this Rotary which is the look I'm after but it sounds like its pretty poor quality. I'm looking for around £100 but could do £200 if need be.
> 
> Rotary Timepieces Men's Black Ionic Plated Divers Watch GS00023/04 With Black Canvas Strap: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Invicta likely does one. I found their 47mm stealth sub (F0068). They probably have a regular sized one as well.


----------



## ihansterx4i (Jun 30, 2012)

sonicflood said:


> How did you get the "replacement" green bezel? Did you perform the swap yourself or did someone else do it? I would like to do the same thing but don't know what I'll need to do to accomplish this. Any assistance is appreciated.


yea me too


----------



## tctempleton (Jul 23, 2012)

I have small wrists as well. Was thinking of ordering a NATO band. Are they just too big?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tctempleton said:


> I have small wrists as well. Was thinking of ordering a NATO band. Are they just too big?


Welcome to WUS, tct! NATO's are great for all wrist sizes. The ones from Crown & Buckle are a little shorter than some of the others, so they should work great for you. (My wrists are 6.5")


----------



## owned4u (Jun 14, 2011)

Ordered a sub homage with leather strap and an extra SS strap from Alpha about 2 weeks ago, maybe a little bit longer. Will update with pictures when (if) it arrives.


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

*Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*

I really like the look of this black dial w/ gold markers.....any thoughts?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*



wirelessness said:


> I really like the look of this black dial w/ gold markers.....any thoughts?


Well I'll be... Everybody's making homages to the Kingston now. ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*



wirelessness said:


> I really like the look of this black dial w/ gold markers.....any thoughts?


Seriously, that Helenarou looks pretty nice and well-featured. Just be aware the price on the website *does not include a movement*! Including the movement nearly doubles the price of the watch. YMMV.


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*

Helen said I could get that dial/hand combo installed in the Ceramic Sub case w/ ETA Movement as well. It's a lot less than the Connery case. How do you guys think that would look?



Fullers1845 said:


> Seriously, that Helenarou looks pretty nice and well-featured. Just be aware the price on the website *does not include a movement*! Including the movement nearly doubles the price of the watch. YMMV.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*

I wonder if Jake B's Black Bay dial would fit this case. I sent Helenarou an email.

Jake's dial:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*



wirelessness said:


> Helen said I could get that dial/hand combo installed in the Ceramic Sub case w/ ETA Movement as well. It's a lot less than the Connery case. How do you guys think that would look?


It would look similar to the Raven Vintage. Which is to say, "It would look excellent."


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*



Inq said:


> I wonder if Jake B's Black Bay dial would fit this case. I sent Helenarou an email.


Jake's dials are 28.5mm. I am no expert modder, but I believe the greater issue will be compatibility of dial to the movement. Jake's new Black Bay dial is designed to fit Seiko movements, not ETA ones.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*



Fullers1845 said:


> Jake's dials are 28.5mm. I am no expert modder, but I believe the greater issue will be compatibility of dial to the movement. Jake's new Black Bay dial is designed to fit Seiko movements, not ETA ones.


I think you can clip the dial feet and solder them in the right position or use Jake's adhesive dial dots. The main problem is the dial might be too small and go through the case.

I believe the dial on the Helenarou case is 29mm, would -0.5mm make a difference?

Then there's the problem of sourcing the right red gold hands for the ETA...


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*



Inq said:


> I think you can clip the dial feet and solder them in the right position or use Jake's adhesive dial dots. The main problem is the dial might be too small and go through the case.
> 
> I believe the dial on the Helenarou case is 29mm, would -0.5mm make a difference?
> 
> Then there's the problem of sourcing the right red gold hands for the ETA...


The chapter ring might cover up the edges of the 29mm dial so 28.5mm could be ok. You may also be able to use the Seiko hands directly: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-eta-hand-hole-sizes-377585.html

You'd have to drill out the seconds hand to make it fit though (seiko: 22, eta: 25).


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*

Well I ordered the C-Sub Rep w/ the Connery Bond Dial and hands. When it gets here I'll post some pics.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweet!

Tapatalk


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*



Citizen V said:


> The chapter ring might cover up the edges of the 29mm dial so 28.5mm could be ok. You may also be able to use the Seiko hands directly: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-eta-hand-hole-sizes-377585.html
> 
> You'd have to drill out the seconds hand to make it fit though (seiko: 22, eta: 25).


Much appreciated, getting all the parts is now the task.


----------



## owned4u (Jun 14, 2011)

Hopefully somebody can help me with this -

I ordered my sub homage from Alpha with a leather band, but also ordered a SS bracelet for it. I don't like the metal band that is on it so I want to put the SS one on it. However, it looks like the leather band cannot be taken off - I can post pictures later as I am at work right now, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

owned4u said:


> Hopefully somebody can help me with this -
> 
> I ordered my sub homage from Alpha with a leather band, but also ordered a SS bracelet for it. I don't like the metal band that is on it so I want to put the SS one on it. However, it looks like the leather band cannot be taken off - I can post pictures later as I am at work right now, but any help would be appreciated.


I don't really understand how the band could not come off. Please add more info.


----------



## owned4u (Jun 14, 2011)

wirelessness said:


> I don't really understand how the band could not come off. Please add more info.


It's quite possible it is able to be taken off, I'm just new to watch world and can't figure out how to get it off. Are any tools required?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

owned4u said:


> It's quite possible it is able to be taken off, I'm just new to watch world and can't figure out how to get it off. Are any tools required?


It is removable. You just need a spring bar tool similar to this one: Great spring bar tool for changing watch band/buckles

Then watch a how-to tutorial similar to this: How to change a watch strap - band - YouTube

Good luck!


----------



## owned4u (Jun 14, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> It is removable. You just need a spring bar tool similar to this one: Great spring bar tool for changing watch band/buckles
> 
> Then watch a how-to tutorial similar to this: How to change a watch strap - band - YouTube
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you! I will try to figure this out when I am done work and update this thread with some pictures with both bands


----------



## joelk2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Fresh


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

joelk2 said:


> Fresh


Not for the first time I wish those $60 Invictashark deals were available in the UK


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

joelk2 said:


> Fresh


Very nice watch and even better photo's!


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

So i have been lurking for a while and finally registered today.

I have read this thread through completely twice and am ready to start reading it again! Thanks to all for your photo's and comments!!

Based on what i've read I picked up my first homage from ebay. I decided to start with the Invicta 9937 w/coin edge bezel and SW200 movement. It is in like new condition (no scratches at all) and i got it for $199 (not a great price but not bad for a like new watch). I received it about 1 week ago and it has been on my wrist for the last 6 days. It seems to hold steady at +14 sec/24 hr and while I would like it to be better I am not disapointed. In fact I am extremely pleased with this watch. I have about a dozen watches and my best is a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic diver w/blue dial & bezel. This Invicta holds up very well to my expectations and I would like to list what i view as the good and the bad (actually not so bad):

Good:

Great Submariner looks overall (very close to the real deal)
Goldilocks bezel on mine (not to loose, not to stiff......just right)
Bracelet is amazing and is better than my Tag. This thing is thick, heavy and very solid (love it)
Crown is very smooth and feels very secure
See through case back is cool but i've had these before so i don't stare at it too much
Accuracy is good to start and i can always get it regulated
Love the 28,000+ BPH (second hand moves just like my Tag)

Bad:

Really wish the lume was better. It is pretty bad and I would get it relumed if the watch was worth more
Wish they would change the size/font of their logo and the Invicta branding just under the 12 o'clock on the dial. Would like to see it in a little more refined/delicate size/font to make the watch look more high end (not sure if that makes sense to anyone but it does in my world:-d)

The other items that seem to bother some aren't really a big deal to me. The Invicta branding on the side of the case i don't ever see as i have somewhat hairy arms (though not excessively hairy). The wings on the second hand i don't even notice.

I am hoping that in the future they will improve the lume on the 9937 (since this should be a step up from the 8926) and would also love to see a ceramic bezel.

I have now started my list of homages to get (These things are dangerously addictive):
Steinhart Ocean 1 black
Steinhart Ocean 1 red vintage
Sandoz Submariner (Singapore version)
Helenarou sterile Submariner

Here are some pics of my new daily wear watch:

p.s. i love looking at my wrist now while driving home from work, playing my James Bond soundtrack CD helps too!!:-!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Howdy, Neighbor, & welcome to WUS Affordables!

You are yet another reason we need to have a WUS DFW get together. Somebody, get on that. OK?

Excellent write-up on the 9937. That is one low-to-mid-range Sub Homage I have yet to try. Maybe soon!

Tapatalk


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Texas Parrothead said:


> I have now started my list of homages to get (These things are dangerously addictive):
> Steinhart Ocean 1 black
> Steinhart Ocean 1 red vintage
> Sandoz Submariner (Singapore version)
> Helenarou sterile Submariner


By all means take a look at the *MKII LRRP Milsub* and *MKII LRRP UTC.* Bill Yao takes military homages a giant step forward. There's a dedicated forum on WUS.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

marchone said:


> By all means take a look at the *MKII LRRP Milsub* and *MKII LRRP UTC.* Bill Yao takes military homages a giant step forward. There's a dedicated forum on WUS.


Thanks! I am also looking at that Hagger Commando.

I also really like the MKII Kingston!!!!


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Howdy, Neighbor, & welcome to WUS Affordables!
> 
> You are yet another reason we need to have a WUS DFW get together. Somebody, get on that. OK?
> 
> ...


Thanks Fuller and thanks for all of your posts on this thread....they have helped me tremendously. I am very jealous of many of the pieces you have had in your collection!

If the "Pros from Dover" (DFW crew) want to get together count me in!


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

The Kingston and Nassau are the current production and are all spoken for. Keep an eye peeled on the Sales Forum over the next few weeks for one or the other from a flipper. Omega SM300 and Rolex GMT homage plans are in the works. You'll be well advised to put your name on a wait list if you have any interest. All of the pre-orders (plank kits) are taken.

I bought a *LRRP Milsub HRV* a few months ago. It's a keeper well above in quality (and price) of the others you discovered.

Others you might look at are Armida A2, Benarus Sea Snake, Corvus Bradley, and Raven Vintage. Also the entire Precista line.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

marchone said:


> Others you might look at are Armida A2, Benarus Sea Snake, Corvus Bradley, and Raven Vintage. Also the entire Precista line.


While all cool homages of historic divers, of those listed, only the Armida A2 and the Raven Vintage are Submariner homages.

Olech & Wais make a few Swiss movt Sub homages as well.

Tapatalk


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

This is true.


----------



## genkgenk (Jul 31, 2012)

I know very little about watches but wanted to share this here. I came across this by accident on a popular site named after a rainforest. I originally spent more money on a fashion watch that was useless, so I returned it and up popped this model. I did a bit of research and came across this site. I changed the strap which was khaki green and have been happy ever since. The original strap has the buckle in the shape of the Rotary logo, a nice touch. I know Rotary aren't Rolex or Omega but for £40 GBP, I think it's money well spent for an everyday watch. It's amazing how a watch can be transformed just by changing the strap. This model seems to be very limited, and for those who are interested the model is GS00022/04.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Rotary is well known here. Welcome to the forum. Do a search on them.


----------



## genkgenk (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you. I will. Just from other forums, their reputation isn't what it was, apparently.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

I know very little about watches but wanted to share this here. I came across this by accident on a popular site named after a rainforest. I originally spent more money on a fashion watch that was useless, so I returned it and up popped this model. I did a bit of research and came across this site. I changed the strap which was khaki green and have been happy ever since. The original strap has the buckle in the shape of the Rotary logo, a nice touch. I know Rotary aren't Rolex or Omega but for £40 GBP, I think it's money well spent for an everyday watch. It's amazing how a watch can be transformed just by changing the strap. This model seems to be very limited, and for those who are interested the model is GS00022/04. 

That is good looking watch for the price! How accurate is it?


----------



## genkgenk (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you. As for accuracy, it has lost 2 seconds since I bought it a couple of weeks ago, so losing a second a week.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

genkgenk said:


> Thank you. As for accuracy, it has lost 2 seconds since I bought it a couple of weeks ago, so losing a second a week.


 WOW! Is that an Automatic or Quartz?


----------



## genkgenk (Jul 31, 2012)

It's a Quartz. It was two seconds behind my PC clock originally and now is four seconds behind after two weeks. I'll do another test just to double check.


----------



## river27 (Apr 4, 2008)

That Rotary looks good!
I will do a search...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

genkgenk said:


> It's a Quartz. It was two seconds behind my PC clock originally and now is four seconds behind after two weeks. I'll do another test just to double check.


A very nice looking Rotary, genkgenk, and a great price. This one has caught my eye more than once.










Tapatalk


----------



## genkgenk (Jul 31, 2012)

Why thank you. I thought from the photos that it would fall apart in no time and the strap would be useless, however it's so much nicer in person. I think the price has tripled since I bought it but the GS00023/04 with the black strap can still be bought. If anyone does purchase this, the band width is 22mm, not 20mm as stated. The lume isn't its strongest point but you get what you pay for really.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Just received what Manbushijie calls a "44mm SEA style PVD Case Ceramic Bezel Automatic watch", also known as a Rolex SDDS homage. I'm not going to do any deep-sea diving with it, but I do like the PVD-look.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Just received what Manbushijie calls a "44mm SEA style PVD Case Ceramic Bezel Automatic watch", also known as a Rolex SDDS homage. I'm not going to do any deep-sea diving with it, but I do like the PVD-look.
> View attachment 780484


 Great looking watch! Would love to hear your thoughts on quality/finish of the case, crown, bezel & bracelet/clasp are.....plus accuracy. Those look like a lot for fun for the price.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Texas Parrothead said:


> Great looking watch! Would love to hear your thoughts on quality/finish of the case, crown, bezel & bracelet/clasp are.....plus accuracy. Those look like a lot for fun for the price.


I think the overall quality is really good, compared to the price. I would not buy the real thing, when this homage is around. The screw thread of the crown is probably not 100%, but it works well anyway. I'm not happy with the size of the bracelet, but I guess it is mimicking the standard Rolex size. The bracelet gets so thin on around the clasp and feels slightly girlish for my big wrist. Manbushijie did not specify the lug width, I was hoping to use 22 or 24 mm bands, but it's a normal Submariner 20 mm width, which makes the watch look humongous compared to the bracelet. But apart from that personal opinion, I would say the PVD-finish of both watch and bracelet is good. The clasp is probably the worst part of the whole watch though. I know that the clasp construction is supposed to be complicated, but I guess that since the quality of it is lower than the original, it also gets a lot harder using it, both opening and closing the clasp as well as readjusting the size. And, one part of the bracelet that I guess is supposed to stick a little bit better to the clasp design doesn't. So, it would be nice changing the bracelet just to get around that problem, probably to a thicker NATO-style or something similar, any suggestions?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for your impressions. I'm planning on buying their stainless DSSD homage myself. The bracelet is one of the drawbacks for me, took, as I have a large wrist (8.25").


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks for your impressions. I'm planning on buying their stainless DSSD homage myself. The bracelet is one of the drawbacks for me, took, as I have a large wrist (8.25").


If I were you, I'd buy the stainless homage and replace the bracelet with something sturdier.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Can anyone comment on the Lume compared between the Invicta 9937/8926 and a Steinhart Ocean 1 (not the vintage red)?

Is the Steinhart C1 lume better than the invicta and if so by how much (how long does it last at night)?

Thanks!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Texas Parrothead said:


> Can anyone comment on the Lume compared between the Invicta 9937/8926 and a Steinhart Ocean 1 (not the vintage red)?
> 
> Is the Steinhart C1 lume better than the invicta and if so by how much (how long does it last at night)?
> 
> Thanks!


I would say yes simply because there is more of it on the larger Steinhart indices. Other than that, C1 lume isn't much to write home about. It will be hard to see at 4:30am.

Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> It will be hard to see at 4:30am.
> 
> Tapatalk


Thanks! That is exactly what i was wondering!!

It won't keep me from getting it but i am trying to decide between the vintage red or the Ocean 1 black.

It is becoming a very tough decision!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Vintage Red gets my vote!

Tapatalk


----------



## surfcjw (Jan 5, 2011)

i have seen a lot of talk about the Orient 2er...So where can I buy one? I have never seen one for sale. Thanks.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Just a thought ...










*Mk II Milsub HRV* - 42mm 300m diver - $1265 new - on Sinn Silicone Rubber Strap with Sinn deployant. Great watch. Super accurate ETA 2893-2.
Production is temporarily discontinued but you may be able to find a lightly used one on the various sales fora for less than a thousand.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

surfcjw said:


> i have seen a lot of talk about the Orient 2er...So where can I buy one? I have never seen one for sale. Thanks.


It's discontinued. It was replaced by a different sub homage, CER00007b. Has sapphire glass.


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

*Helenarou Sub Homage w/ Ceramic Bezel, Gold Gilt Hands/Dial*

Well I said I was going to order the Ceramic Sterile Sub from Helenarou w/ the combo of Gold Gild Dial and Hands. So here it is!!!





I am very happy with the watch in general. For the price of just over $300 it's a pretty solid watch with an ETA Movement.

The Ceramic Bezel Insert has a very nice polish to it which is very similar to the actual Sub-C. The numerals on the bezel is very well centered on the bezel as well.
The Pearl protrudes a bit too much for my liking and the Lum on it is not as bright as the hands and dial. The bezel teeth are nice and deep. The bezel has a solid
rotation and lines up perfectly. There is a little play clockwise but not bad.

The case is 40mm and has the same general size and shape as the new Sub-C. The brushing looks even and matches the bracelet well. The sides are polished and looks very sharp.
The Crown seems to be very well aligned within the Crown Guards on center nice even spacing. (some cheap homages do not accomplish this well)

The Dial and hands are very beautiful. This is what sold me on the watch. They offer it w/ vintage style case and double domed sapphire bezel which would probably match better but I really wanted Ceramic.
The black lacquered dial is very bright and crisp. The painted on indices also look very crisp to my eye. The hands are very shinny gold and the Lum is pretty strong.

The bracelet is a pretty exact homage of the new Sub-C bracelet with the Glidelock Clasp. All the links are solid and the brushing is very even. The Glidelock Clasp is freaking awesome.
I went to the Sierra Mountains over the weekend and my wrist was changing shape daily with the heat and swimming in a cold lake. The clasp allows you to adjust in snap and I don't know how we lived without this before!!!

The only thing I'm not crazy about is the white paint on the bezel insert seems to clash with the gold of the dial and hands. I've ordered some 'patina' colored Lum and may repaint the bezel markers in time. Overall, very happy.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Helenarou Sub Homage w/ Ceramic Bezel, Gold Gilt Hands/Dial*

^Thanks for sharing your thoughts, wirelessness. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks Wirelessness for the review! I am very intrigued by the Helenarou diver line of watches and find myslef looking at them on a regular basis. Everything about them looks great. The only issue i have is with the water resistance. it just kinda bothers me paying over $300 for a dive watch that is only rated to 5 ATM. I know if i get one of these i have to resign myself to the fact that it is for looking only and not to let it touch the water. I will probably still get one but the Steinharts are first on my list. Yours looks great though!!!!


----------



## wirelessness (May 5, 2012)

Well, your milage may very but I swim, shower and free dived to about 20' without any problems so far. I would not take it on an actual SCUBA dive though that's for sure.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

wirelessness said:


> Well, your milage may very but I swim, shower and free dived to about 20' without any problems so far. I would not take it on an actual SCUBA dive though that's for sure.


 That is great to hear!!! I will have to look even closer at these then! I figure if I am going to do any SCUBA it will be wearing a G-Shock anyway but if this can withstand the pool then i am more inclined to give it a go!


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

These watches are tougher than one would expect. I froze my Alpha MilSub in a solid block of ice. No harm done.

The original post is some where in the Dive watch forum,







it was on the effect of temperature on automatic watches.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

You should post that on the Rolex Forum at TZ. That'll get those guy's panties in a twist.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

That is pretty darn cool (pun intended)! so did it affect the time keeping of your piece?


----------



## Alter Soldat (Oct 17, 2010)

Went from +20/24 to +16/24 unregulated movement at that time, slightly slower in freezing temps. FYI runs +4/24 at present.

The original thread is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/temperature-movement-perfomance-483493.html


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok, so I found this cheap milsub style at manbushijie! 
Parnis Marina Militare watch

Thought it would make a nice addition to my affordable collection. Plus it's a 40mm case, that's nice...
Only thing that's bugging me out is that I'd like to have sword hands instead. 
Can any of you guys point me in the right direction?
Is there hands out there that could fit dead on, or what? And if so, can I change 'em my self if I'm a bit handy?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ancientsword (Dec 10, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Vintage Red gets my vote!


+1


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I decided to finally get the sub homage and sea dweller homage look all in one watch on my Invicta Pro Diver. I decided to take the cyclops off it. I have mixed reviews doing it. I don't know if I can recommend doing it or not doing it. I was basically chipping off little pieces of glass off the crystal with a razor blade. I got a little piece of glass hit my mouth. So, I did it underwater in a bucket. You can do it that way. Pretty easy. .I got a few big scratches on the crystal doing it. But, it is a dive watch, and it is meant to get scratched, not a big deal. The genius of the dive watch crystal makes it so you can barely see any scratches when you look at the time at an angle.


----------



## ZacDavies (Aug 9, 2012)

Claus Moeller said:


> This is an Alpha watcs, bezel, dial and strap from Ebay.. -Removed logo on back of watch and crown.. -Baked dial and hands for 20 mins.. -Perfect if I may say so myself..





GuySie said:


> Just wanted to show off the new version of my previously posted PVD milsub homage, now that it has 'aged' markers and hands (yay for coffee) to match brown leather straps:


Wow! I was aware of the beauty of faded "tropical dials" but didn't know one could mod their own watch to achieve these results.

Anyone seen any in-depth articles / forum threads on ageing dials? (coffee, oven, etc)


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

I've read most of the pages of this thread (now 76), but I don't think I've seen this one yet:









Tauchmeister T0231:
Miyota 8215 (hacks & hand winds)
200m WR
~40mm by 13mm

Similar package to the Invicta for about $130 (before shipping), but no giant INVICTA engraved on the case. Actually, I think the caseback engraving is pretty neat.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Excellent find, kyleman! Tauchmeister is a less well-known brand in certain parts (Read: USA) these days, but the feature set is right on for that price. I love an engraved case back. Looks great on that Real Bond pvd nato, too.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Really like the looks of that one Kyleman! Plus i like the fact that it is made in Germany! Wish it came with a bracelet! I am one of the rare ones in that i really like bracelets!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Texas Parrothead said:


> Really like the looks of that one Kyleman! Plus i like the fact that it is made in Germany! Wish it came with a bracelet! I am one of the rare ones in that i really like bracelets!


I'd take the 'Germany' part with a grain of salt. They might do assembly in Germany, but their cases look like catalog cases. For example, this one uses the same case as the Deep Blue All Purpose Diver, and DB is known to source cases from China. Actually, looks like the same hands and dial as well.















It is likely they are a Germasian brand (according to the Chinese watch wiki: http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=Aeromatic_1912_and_Tauchmeister_1937
Nonetheless, they are of good quality and I think you'd be happy with one of them as long as you are not expecting a 'Made in Germany' watch.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Good info Citizen V.....I actually just e-mailed Gunther at Steinhart to send me an invoice for the Ocean 1 Vintage Red with no VAT so i can make payment through paypal. O1VR here I come!!!!!!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh wow, congratz! Looking forward to pics of that Ocean 1.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Texas Parrothead said:


> Really like the looks of that one Kyleman! Plus i like the fact that it is made in Germany! Wish it came with a bracelet! I am one of the rare ones in that i really like bracelets!


Thanks Texas Parrothead. As Citizen V said, I believe the ties to Germany for this watch are a little more of a marketing strategy than anything else. That said, it is still a good value IMO. Tauchmeister does offer this watch on a bracelet (as well as with swiss quartz or chinese auto movement). I just didn't believe the quality of the bracelet would be worth the premium for a watch in this price range. I have yet to be overwhelmed by the quality of any of my affordable watch bracelets.

I thought if I ever wanted to bracelet this baby, then I'd be better served by ordering one from a specialty retailer like strappedfortime.com or one of the forum sponsors.



Texas Parrothead said:


> Good info Citizen V.....I actually just e-mailed Gunther at Steinhart to send me an invoice for the Ocean 1 Vintage Red with no VAT so i can make payment through paypal. O1VR here I come!!!!!!


Good choice! Beautiful watch.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Excellent find, kyleman! Tauchmeister is a less well-known brand in certain parts (Read: USA) these days, but the feature set is right on for that price. I love an engraved case back. Looks great on that Real Bond pvd nato, too.


+1 on all counts!



Texas Parrothead said:


> Really like the looks of that one Kyleman! Plus i like the fact that it is made in Germany! Wish it came with a bracelet! I am one of the rare ones in that i really like bracelets!


Looks like Island Watch has it on a bracelet:
Tauchmeister T0250 Classic Automatic Dive Watch with Screw-Down Crown


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Katharina at Steinhart says my O1VR will ship on Monday or Tuesday. I will definitely post pics as soon as i get it and thoroughly check it out!!!


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Helenarou Sub Homage w/ Ceramic Bezel, Gold Gilt Hands/Dial*



wirelessness said:


> Well I said I was going to order the Ceramic Sterile Sub from Helenarou w/ the combo of Gold Gild Dial and Hands. So here it is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you like the dial and hands. Spent a lot of timing getting them right. The new 6538 case set is out and (although I havent received mine yet) the finish looks ot have come out exactly as I was hoping. All were completely designed from scratch and built. Nothing off the peg so the fit and finish should be very good.


----------



## vrok423 (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Helenarou Sub Homage w/ Ceramic Bezel, Gold Gilt Hands/Dial*

I recently just discovered this site and I think it is great. Proves to my wife that I'm not the only person in the world who feels this way about watches. All of the posts are interesting and very informative. I was looking for some input on the Parnis Sub in PVD Black or the stainless steel version. I personally do not like the shiny stainless steel in the middle of the oyster bracelet at all, not my thing. Also, I'm looking into getting the OWC Mil-Sub with black bezel and insert but I cannot decide on sword or snowflake hands. It seems that I'm drawn to every watch with the Oyster band, which is my absolute favorite. I also have an Alpha sub which pretty much matches my Rolex Explorer in size, weight but just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## owned4u (Jun 14, 2011)

Alpha Sub Homage on black leather band. Sorry for crappy quality photo, camera on my phone is terrible


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a homage. Just my Submariner back from the Spa at Rolex Dallas. I'm very pleased.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice James....not much need for a Kingston when you have that!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

tallguy said:


> Nice James....not much need for a Kingston when you have that!


Point taken. That's part of why I had my Kingston case back engraved. So I wouldnt sell it. Surely there's room in my heart for at least 1 vintage homage and 1 modern Sub. ;-)

Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Not a homage. Just my Submariner back from the Spa at Rolex Dallas. I'm very pleased.


As usual.....I am very jealous!!!


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Well it arrived 1 week ago and I have been wearing it ever since. I couldn't be happier! Everything about it is perfect and this piece reeks of quality. Even the Steinhart logo on the crown is aligned correctly when screwed down. The weight of the piece is more than the real deal but this is slightly larger at 42mm and the bracelet is of higher quality. The domed crystal and vintage look of the dial with the "double Red" writing is gorgeous! I would love to own a real SeaDweller Double Red but would never be able to afford it and let's face it.....if I did manage to buy one it would stay in my safe 99.99% of the time, only being brought out to look at while i enjoy a good scotch. I can wear this one everyday enjoying the look and feel of it and never feel concerned i might damage a collectors grade "double red."

It is keeping between +7-8 seconds per day and i am satisfied with that. Since i have only been wearing it for a week it might still improve slightly.

For reference I have a 7" wrist and this fits great!

I am so extremely pleased with the quality of this piece I have already identified another 3-5 Steinhart divers I would like to purchase. Just need to wait for the money now!

Enjoy the pics and if you are on the fence about buying either a Steinhart or the O1VR in particular do not wait any longer....you will love it!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Way to go, TPH! That's my favorite of the current Ocean offerings.

Now we *have* to have a DFW GTG so I can admire and handle that O1vr in person!

Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, gorgeous watch that. I'm really starting to think I need to try an Ocean One. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a_tumiwa (Sep 2, 2012)

hi guys, i found this on google, do you think this one is submariner homage too?


----------



## vrok423 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mighty watch! I just decided I need one, just have to sneak it past my wife.


----------



## vrok423 (Aug 31, 2012)

Question, what is the exact model of the watch and where did you order it? I recently joined the site and my head is spinning from all the different watch brands that I've discovered. Thanks


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

vrok423 said:


> Question, what is the exact model of the watch and where did you order it? I recently joined the site and my head is spinning from all the different watch brands that I've discovered. Thanks


 Which watch are you referring to?


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Way to go, TPH! That's my favorite of the current Ocean offerings. Now we *have* to have a DFW GTG so I can admire and handle that O1vr in person! Tapatalk


 Sounds good to me....just need to find the time! Life has a way of getting in the way!


----------



## vrok423 (Aug 31, 2012)

The Steinhart.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

vrok423 said:


> The Steinhart.


I would be happy to tell you all about this one.

It is the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red and you can get it at the following website: OCEAN 1 VINTAGE red - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches

They are not always in stock so move quickly as they still have some left. The price you will pay will be the 295 Euro, since you are not in Europe you do not need to pay the VAT tax. They will charge another 30 Euro for shipping. I think the conversion rate is currently approx 1.234 So your total will be 325 Euro x 1.234 = approx $401 + a conversion charge from your credit card. I think my total was $410 and i am still waiting to receive a bill from fed Ex for the customs charge that will be about $20. So all in it will be about $430 USD.

The ordering process can seem a little different. You will submit your order through their website and then they will e-mail you the paypal link to make your payment. Seems a little odd but it works fine.

Don't hesitate....you will not be disappointed!

p.s. not sure if it is common to have the crown screw down with the Steinhart logo perfectly alligned....I may have just really lucked out on that aspect!


----------



## a_tumiwa (Sep 2, 2012)

not the best one...
but the most affordable one...

i bought it for only $25 :-d

international guarantee 1 year


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone ever fondled one of these?

- Citizen automatic movement
- stainless steel
- solid link bracelet
- 200m
- sapphire
- screw down crown

Seems ok for $125 mushroom. Perhaps a Parnis rebrand?


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Anyone ever fondled one of these?
> 
> - Citizen automatic movement
> - stainless steel
> ...


Love it! 
Where can I buy one?!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mr_sundstrom said:


> Love it!
> Where can I buy one?!


kampfer-uhren | eBay


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I had kampfer-uhren as a saved seller from when I first started this hobby, but still haven't bought anything from him yet. Bit worried since these seem like typical 'Germasian' brands. From the pictures and specs they look like good deals though, and have some nice styles.


----------



## kswhitney (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: Helenarou Sub Homage w/ Ceramic Bezel, Gold Gilt Hands/Dial*

i've got the same helenarou watch I saw in a previous post (without the gilt dial) and it has been unbelievable! i've had it for more than a week and it's been losing no more than 2-3 seconds a day with the eta movement. I don't know about anybody else and don't care about the homage debate but i find that to be astounding.


----------



## kswhitney (Sep 8, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hooray, Chief! Helenarou sells this DSSD homage with a Swiss (not Asian) ETA 2836 movt.


this is the helenarou sterile sub homage that i bought with a swiss eta. i've owned half a dozen rolexes over the years, and for 3% of the price of a dssd, this watch is a no-brainer. at least i can wear it without fear of it being stolen or broken.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Now we *have* to have a DFW GTG so I can admire and handle that O1vr in person!


++1!

That is a great idea! I'll bring along my lowly 40mm Raven Vintage Sub... And I'd _love_ a chance to see the Kingston in person Fullers1845!!


----------



## drzeller (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello, all. This is my first post, but I have been coming to the site for quite some time - several years. In the past few days, I have made my way through all 1537 posts in this thread!

Actually, I did it twice... I thought I book marked something, but did not. So I flew through the list again looking at all of the pictures!

At some point, I recall liking a bezel that was coin-like, but had three rows of "knurling". They seemed a fairly deep, even perhaps a little rough looking. It was not the Seiko bezel which has double rows and looks "softer" in its knurling. It also was not the Seiko that has triple rows that are offset from one another and not as deeply cut. It was probably most similar to the Zixen, which has a triple row.

If I recall, another poster asked where to get them, and they were told a site that no longer listed them.

Do any of you have any idea what I am referring to?!

By the way, this has been a great thread to read. Lot's of good people, good watches, and great information.

I have reached out to Dan at OWC to see if I can get on his list for a future build, as well.

Thank you, everyone.

David


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Anyone ever fondled one of these?
> 
> - Citizen automatic movement
> - stainless steel
> ...


I'm tempted to fondle this.. If anyone has any input on the quality of this watch please do share! it's gorgeous!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I think it looks good on paper. Quality-wise I think it's going to be on par with an Invicta 8926. I own one of those and they're not bad depending on how much you buy them for. The Invicta doesn't look as good though.


----------



## wim mennink (Sep 1, 2012)

NCsmky said:


> +1. :-! Great Value @ +/- $400 USD.


+1.|>







With ceramic bezel.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

JCW1980 said:


> ++1!
> 
> That is a great idea! I'll bring along my lowly 40mm Raven Vintage Sub... And I'd _love_ a chance to see the Kingston in person Fullers1845!!


Holler at me if you do, it's been a while since Fullers1845 and I got together last. Not exactly a Sub homage, but my latest project:
Explomaster on beater no-name Jubilee. It's speaking to me in an unexpected way...








Apologies for the tungsten burn from the office lights... :roll:

Clair


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> ...
> Explomaster on beater no-name Jubilee. ...


I like it! Does it have a high domed acrylic crystal? Looks like it from that angle. Is it just the light or does that bezel insert have a fade to it? Very cool!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks! Bezel insert is bleached - was black, now has a faint bluish hue to it... I went a little too far, but the look has grown on me. The mineral glass crystal was replaced with a Tropic 19, original Rolex size. Sits pretty tall, and I could have sanded it down, but I like it as is. Here's a profile shot from when I was waterproofing it last week:









Clair


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

It started life as this $36 Heinrichssohn from the 'bay:









It actually came on a decent oyster-style bracelet, too.

Clair


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> I had kampfer-uhren as a saved seller from when I first started this hobby, but still haven't bought anything from him yet. Bit worried since these seem like typical 'Germasian' brands. From the pictures and specs they look like good deals though, and have some nice styles.


Don't like many of these sellers who post in German, w/o an English description.

Just too much "wiggle room" for error in the description. For example, one of his auction titles was translated by Google as having a Swiss hand-wind movement, but the description is a Ronda 1J movement - obviously a quartz, but not stated as such.

Instead of the illusion of a European brand, I'd rather buy from Helenarou or Raffles-Time without all the Jacques Du La Guangzhou ... er I mean Jacques Du La Paris smoke and mirror nonsense.


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> Thanks! Bezel insert is bleached - was black, now has a faint bluish hue to it... I went a little too far, but the look has grown on me.


You've got me thinking about picking up a sub homage and giving it the vintage treatment...bleaching the insert, baking the dial, and throwing it on a distressed leather strap.

Oh man, I've got too much on my list. : )


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

TicTocTach said:


> Thanks! Bezel insert is bleached - was black, now has a faint bluish hue to it... I went a little too far, but the look has grown on me. The mineral glass crystal was replaced with a Tropic 19, original Rolex size. Sits pretty tall, and I could have sanded it down, but I like it as is. Here's a profile shot from when I was waterproofing it last week:
> 
> Clair


Look great so far !
I did the same with my Sandoz (bleached too far heh, tropic 19). Unfortunately I damaged the movement and it's been sitting in my watch box for the past months .


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, I kind of damaged the movement in this one, too... was regulating and managed to stab the regulating tool (aka toothpick) through the hairspring in an unhealthy way... it took MANY hours to get that spring flat again...:roll:

Fix 'er up and get 'er going!

Clair


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what's wrong with mine . It sounds like it winds when handwound or the rotor spins, but the hairspring never starts moving. I thought it may be something with the keyless since the only thing I did was remove and insert the stem a lot, but it pulls out to all positions and quickset date still works.


----------



## drzeller (Sep 14, 2012)

drzeller said:


> At some point, I recall liking a bezel that was coin-like, but had three rows of "knurling". They seemed a fairly deep, even perhaps a little rough looking. It was not the Seiko bezel which has double rows and looks "softer" in its knurling. It also was not the Seiko that has triple rows that are offset from one another and not as deeply cut. It was probably most similar to the Zixen, which has a triple row.
> 
> If I recall, another poster asked where to get them, and they were told a site that no longer listed them.
> 
> ...


In believe I found it. It was apparently called a triple grip bezel and was sold by Dagaz/10watches. They do not appear to stock them any longer.

david


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

steinhart ocean black or helenarou sterile sub? pros and cons of getting the helenarou?


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Jack4777 said:


> My first Sub homage was the Orient 2ER00001B.


That seems to be a well regarded Homage; however, now that they are out of production, they are getting hard to find. There is one in a store in the town where I live; but, they want $300 for it and are not willing to budge on that. I simply will not pay over MSRP.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

yatsoon said:


> steinhart ocean black or helenarou sterile sub? pros and cons of getting the helenarou?


I have a 40mm helenarou sea dweller (no date or cyclops) and everything about it is awesome but (imo) the dial.

The bracelet is beautiful, comfortable and racheting. The case is well finished and the bezel is amazing. Time keeping? Only a second or two off per day.

The dial however feels very underwhelming. Maybe I don't like sterile dials, but it has no sheen and the indicies seem clunky.

I just ordered a replacement ETA dial off ebay for this reason.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## polpol (Sep 16, 2012)

I have been lurking here for a while but i still can not find my perfect submariner homage...


I want a watch with sapphire glass, a caramic *engraved* bezel, swiss (automatic) movement, good lume and a maximum pricetag of about € 400,- / $ 500,- 


What watch did i miss in the previous 103 pages of this thread?!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Steinhart/Debaufre fits most of those except the engraved part. Is that what you cannot find?
I believe OWC's bezels are engraved but they're filled with lume. But to get an Swiss movement with those, they're $700 and I believe all the Soprod A10s are spoken for in the next release so you'd have to wait until the one after that.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

polpol said:


> I have been lurking here for a while but i still can not find my perfect submariner homage...
> 
> I want a watch with sapphire glass, a caramic *engraved* bezel, swiss (automatic) movement, good lume and a maximum pricetag of about € 400,- / $ 500,-
> 
> What watch did i miss in the previous 103 pages of this thread?!





Citizen V said:


> Steinhart/Debaufre fits most of those except the engraved part. Is that what you cannot find?
> I believe OWC's bezels are engraved but they're filled with lume. But to get an Swiss movement with those, they're $700 and I believe all the Soprod A10s are spoken for in the next release so you'd have to wait until the one after that.


Check that. Steinhart *only*. But the ceramic bezel is not engraved. (Borrowed pic.)










The only engraved ceramic bezels I am aware of come from the sterile Helenarou/Parnis/Chinese producers or OWC.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh, my mistake. Thanks for the correction. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## daspa (Sep 23, 2012)

This is my GROVANA GMT Pepsi...


----------



## yatsoon (Jun 21, 2012)

3pointross said:


> I have a 40mm helenarou sea dweller (no date or cyclops) and everything about it is awesome but (imo) the dial.
> 
> The bracelet is beautiful, comfortable and racheting. The case is well finished and the bezel is amazing. Time keeping? Only a second or two off per day.
> 
> ...


does the sterility of the dial make it seem odd to you? im looking more towards the quality of... the lume, the ETA movement, the sapphire glass and the ceramic bezel. as to whether it would match up to the steinhart ocean-1 black


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

just discovered this on amazon









Invicta F0068


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

So my grail watch is the Rolex sea dweller and i have set my own personal goal to own one by the age of 50 (only 8 more years to go). In the mean time i am loving my Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red but have found myself looking at the Helenarou Sea Dweller lately. My question is this.......is it really a Sea Dweller homage or more a Submariner no date? It seems to have the same height listed as the Helenarou Submariner. My understanding was that the real deal Sea Dweller has more height than the Submariner. Thoughts?


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

yatsoon said:


> does the sterility of the dial make it seem odd to you? im looking more towards the quality of... the lume, the ETA movement, the sapphire glass and the ceramic bezel. as to whether it would match up to the steinhart ocean-1 black


Its hard to describe, and it could just be the starkness of the dial... It just feels dull and flat compared to my marine master. The bezel, lume and sapphire are top notch. If you like minimal dials go for it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerrax (Apr 20, 2012)

I was looking for the best Deepsea hommage watch, and I decided to buy a Helenarou 44mm sterile Deapsea watch.
and I have no regret! I think the watch has a very good value, real ETA 2836-2, sapphire domed glas, ceramic engraved bezel, glidelock wristband, the watch has the right feel and looks of the "real" thing.

My first watch was a Steinhart Ocean 1 ceramic, I like this watch also, but two things I didn't like: the shape of the watch is too straight, and therefore it doesn't carry nice if you have small wrists like me.
The Helenarou Deepsea Hommage is bigger but because of the rounded shape of the watch it is very comfortable on my wrist.
Another thing I didn't like on the Steinhart is that the ceramic bezel is thinner (less width) than the real thing. also the Steinhart bezel is not engraved.

The mins of the Herlenarou:
- lume is very poor, this watch needs to be re-lumed properly!
- the thick domed glas is darker and not so clear as the Steinhart watch. but it has a beautifull shape, and really shines 

Conclusion:
I have no regret on buying both watches, they are both very good value watches, with very good movements.
I like the Helenarou watch better because of shape, and how it feels and looks.
don't be surprissed when you order this watch, because they shipped it in a enveloppe! 
Don't worry the watch is shipped with lot's of thick foam around it, but it doesn't come with a nice gift box
like Steinharts watch!

I'm very happy with my Helenarou!

Here are some comparison photos: Helenarou 44mm Deepsea Hommage (ETA 2836-2) vs Steinhart Ocean 1 black Ceramic (Eta 2824-2)


----------



## zerrax (Apr 20, 2012)

some more photos:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Texas Parrothead said:


> So my grail watch is the Rolex sea dweller and i have set my own personal goal to own one by the age of 50 (only 8 more years to go). In the mean time i am loving my Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red but have found myself looking at the Helenarou Sea Dweller lately. My question is this.......is it really a Sea Dweller homage or more a Submariner no date? It seems to have the same height listed as the Helenarou Submariner. My understanding was that the real deal Sea Dweller has more height than the Submariner. Thoughts?


TP, just to be clear, you are referring to the now discontinued 40mm Sea Dweller and not the new Deep Sea Sea Dweller? If that's the case, I've never seen a true homage to the Sea Dweller in terms of case thickness & HRV.

If not, Helenarou & the other Chinese sterile homage sellers do a nice one of the DSSD, as the later poster said.

Tapatalk


----------



## zerrax (Apr 20, 2012)

GINAULT BASE MODULE 1

what About the Ginault hommage watch? It comes pretty close to the older version of the Sea Dweller


----------



## Irishjon (Jul 2, 2012)

look what I found online today....real deal? :think::think:

Rolex S/S Rare Oyster Perpetual Military Submariner 5513 for $.64,808 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like an old redial.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

marchone said:


> Looks like an old redial.


And a very nice old redial at that. I think the 5513 bezel would bother me after awhile. A $64,000 Rolex is just not the same as a $100,000 Rolex. ;-)

This is a great opportunity to post this borrowed pic again... I call it, "A Mess 'O Milsubs"--about $2.7 million worth to be exact.










Tapatalk


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Amazing assembly of Milsubs there.


----------



## Jive (Sep 28, 2012)

Best sub homage might be this:









Been on the wrist most of the time during swimming and diving









Did however alternate in rotation with this:









Regards


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well done, Jive. Debaufre's Ocean 1 have been one of my longtime favorites.

Tapatalk


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

Very interesting thread has given me numerous ideas for future purchases man this forum is going to make me go broke lol


----------



## daspa (Sep 23, 2012)

Today Mido ocean star captain IV


----------



## sleeky (Apr 26, 2012)

Howdy, not sure if this has already been put in here, but this is the Croton CA301011SSBK Quartz. Can be picked up for around $50 on-line. Not a bad watch for the money, mineral crystal, all stainless, 100m water resistant. The supplied bracelet is pretty poor, the lume quite weak and no blip on the bezel, but at 39mm its a nice size and pop on a Nato (18mm) and its a decent beater...


----------



## zerrax (Apr 20, 2012)

Just tested my Helenarou Deep Sea Homage watch in the shower for at least 20 minutes.
and it's waterproof! the watch is 5 ATM water resistant that means the can swim with it, take a shower but no diving.
I'm very happy with the result, now I can wear it even more often


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

@ Jive - Really like the looks of that green bezel diver. I keep going back the the Steinhart version myself.

@ Zerrax - Nice looking DSSD! I wish Helenarou would make a more accurate standard SeaDweller! I would be all over it!

It is time to pick my next purchase.....I love taking a month or two agonizing of which will be my next piece. Sometimes I think the research/shopping is as much fun as looking at it on my wrist once i finally get it!


----------



## relic (Apr 24, 2012)

This ones my favorite


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*



wirelessness said:


> I really like the look of this black dial w/ gold markers.....any thoughts?


this is an awesome case set: i had one built by andy schuren. there is a side-by-side comparison post on another forum and there is very little between this case set/dial/hands and the kingston. The kingston is nearly as good! lol


----------



## Apopka (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Connery Bond Homage from Helenarou...thoughts?*

8926C was what I wore until I purchased my Submariner...


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

I picked up this Davosa Ternos recently, very nice for the price. Heavy and solid bracelet + nice big crown that is a joy to screw in and out 










Just need to find a ceramic bezel that fit's it, regular 40mm subsize. Any suggestions?


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Jockinho said:


> Just need to find a ceramic bezel that fit's it, regular 40mm subsize. Any suggestions?


Try Helenarou.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jockinho said:


> I picked up this Davosa Ternos recently, very nice for the price. Heavy and solid bracelet + nice big crown that is a joy to screw in and out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, Jocke! Helenarou is probably a good source for ceramic bezels, but I would leave it as it is.

What movement drives the Davosa?

Tapatalk


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> Looks great, Jocke! Helenarou is probably a good source for ceramic bezels, but I would leave it as it is.
> 
> What movement drives the Davosa?
> 
> Tapatalk


Thanks 
It's driven by a eta-2824 automatic movement, feels like a good one (and easy to service in case I keep the watch),


----------



## Michael Corcoran (Sep 19, 2012)

Finally bucked up and ordered a Steinhart Ocean 44. 336 Euros. Will post pics once she comes.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Michael Corcoran said:


> Finally bucked up and ordered a Steinhart Ocean 44. 336 Euros. Will post pics once she comes.


 Way to go!!! Would love to see some pics on your wrist when available! Any idea when it is going to ship?


----------



## shadeone (Sep 21, 2009)

My 5517 milsub homage with fixed / welded lug bars, clark tropic 19 crystal, correct style hands (most homages have the minute hand with a rectangular bar style lume area, the correct way would be with the lume forming an arrow at the tip), and authentic Phoenix (supplier to the British Ministty Of Defense) "Admirality Gray" strap:


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll add a recent project to the mix here.

Sterilized 8926 submariner case, crown and caseback machined, Seiko NH35a 24j hacking/handwinding auto movt. 2010 contract Marathon Tritium dial/hand set. 
it passed a 200m pressure test with flying colors


----------



## Sak.916 (Oct 23, 2012)

wow a lot of info in this thread.

I'm new to the forum and wanted to ask some of the most experienced people in the forum. I am looking to get a submariner but I am pretty much overwhelmed with so many choices. I am looking for something not too expensive (around $300 max) but not too cheap either so it doesn't break after a few months of daily use. Which sub would you guys recommend? I was thinking of the Timex since I am currently using the weekender and I love it, but I am open for other suggestions.

another one I was looking into was this one

Submariner PVD Bond Strap

thanks for the help in advance


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've got two the Invicta 8926a with the NH35A movement and a Seiko SKX031with the 7S26. The Invicta is my best homage but my 031 is the favorite


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a Stuhrling 42mm that has a Sub feel to it, on sale today for $49...
SharkStores - Stuhrling Original 326R.331613 Regatta Diver Sport Collection Swiss Movement Black Dial 200M Diver Mens Watch&









Clair


----------



## Eugeneglen (Jun 21, 2012)

pwatch said:


> It looks really nice!! Where did you buy it? I need one for my 8926ob...


Thank you for your recommendation, Ive gotten mine today!


----------



## Eugeneglen (Jun 21, 2012)

zerrax said:


> Just tested my Helenarou Deep Sea Homage watch in the shower for at least 20 minutes.
> and it's waterproof! the watch is 5 ATM water resistant that means the can swim with it, take a shower but no diving.
> I'm very happy with the result, now I can wear it even more often


Look great! May I know how much you pay for?


----------



## zerrax (Apr 20, 2012)

DEEP SEA DIVING WATCH with CERAMIC BEZEL with AUTHENTIC SWISS ETA 2836
the Helenarou isn't cheap, I paid 299,95 euro for it.
But for the money it's a great watch.

after a while you get used to the weight ;-)


----------



## JCW1980 (Sep 24, 2009)

relic said:


> This ones my favorite


Love that strap. What is it? Hodinkee?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all I seem to be a bit obsessed with finding something similar to the Submariner since I saw a picture of Blaken Rolex Submariner, there some great looking watches here, really like the advantage taucher and the invicta watches just want an all black one though.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

WOW!

I think i actually like the MKII better!!!

Both Gorgeous though!!!



Fullers1845 said:


> Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Texas Parrothead said:


> WOW!
> 
> I think i actually like the MKII better!!!
> 
> Both Gorgeous though!!!


Thanks! Tell us what you like better about it.

Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Parrothead (Jul 28, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks! Tell us what you like better about it.
> 
> Tapatalk


I like the large crown and no crown guards. I also prefer the hour markers and think it has slightly more eligant cleaner look to it.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

daspa said:


> Today Mido ocean star captain IV
> View attachment 843254


It looks anything but a Rolex sub. :-d


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

In a strange twist, I have a sub hommage coming. Steinhart Ocean 1 Green. I think it is probably going to be huge on me, but I figure I can always flip it for little/no loss as I picked it up used.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> In a strange twist, I have a sub hommage coming. Steinhart Ocean 1 Green. I think it is probably going to be huge on me, but I figure I can always flip it for little/no loss as I picked it up used.


Oh the tangled webs... Looking forward to hearing your impressions, Drew.

Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I have to admit to being quite smitten at the moment. It's been on the wrist less than an hour, but seems like a surprisingly good fit considering how comically large some of the other 42mm divers I've tried looked.

IMHO the Steinhart feels at least 2mm smaller than the CW C60 and at least 4mm smaller than the Boschett Ocean Mariner, despite being the same size.

The mercedes hands and cyclops don't bother me in person either. And I'm a sucker for the green bezel. I'll probably end up taking some pictures tomorrow, maybe with the new guy alongside the Alpinist and the Tissot.

Problem: I don't have any 22mm straps...


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

I wear an ocean one black almost everyday! My other watches get very little wrist time nowadays... 
The build quality is really great and it's by far the nicest watch in my collection.
There was some complications the other day though. I ordered my second Ocean. Ocean Vintage Military! 
This means I'll have to wear one watch on each wrist, or choose between the two every day.. Oh my...


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

The Steinhart  Ocean Vintage Military is a sweet looking watch. Can't wait to see pictures when yours arrives.


----------



## Sak.916 (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought I'd share. I recently purchased and Invicta 8926OBV3 and J. Crew Timex Andros. both are amazing, alike but very different, very unique.

the invicta was $100 brand new from ebay

timex was $140 with a few leather and nylon nato bands.

any way here are some pix


----------



## river27 (Apr 4, 2008)

Love that Timex!
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweet! Does the bezel rotate on the Timex Andros?

Tapatalk


----------



## Sak.916 (Oct 23, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Sweet! Does the bezel rotate on the Timex Andros?
> 
> Tapatalk


Yes it does. It bidirectional so it goes left and right but with no clicking.

It's the j.crew timex and it sells for $175 + tax but I got it for $150 including 8 leather, suede and nylon NATO bands which go for $20-$28.

It's a timex so some may feel like its a bit high but I am in love with the way it looks. It's a bit slammer I think 38mm and 18mm lugs An it really fits my wrist beautifully.

Any way, what are your thoughts on it? I know you are very knowledgable in the field if watches. After all I got the invicta 8926 Based mainly on your opinion lol


----------



## Sak.916 (Oct 23, 2012)

river27 said:


> Love that Timex!
> Thanks for the pics.


Thanks a lot. I was thinking of keeping either the timex and returning then invicta or viseversa but it's like choosing between air and water I love them both. Both of them have something unique to them. I just use the invicta for daily use with my 20mm NATO bands and the timex for more formal events because it's more delicate and has a distinct vintage look.

Here are some more pix of the invicta I took


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sak.916 said:


> Yes it does. It bidirectional so it goes left and right but with no clicking.
> 
> It's the j.crew timex and it sells for $175 + tax but I got it for $150 including 8 leather, suede and nylon NATO bands which go for $20-$28.
> 
> ...


Ha, ha. Love that Timex. I might have one if the lugs were 20mm and it was a tad less expensive.

You already know my standing recommendation of the 8926. Its a great watch!

Tapatalk


----------



## Sak.916 (Oct 23, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Ha, ha. Love that Timex. I might have one if the lugs were 20mm and it was a tad less expensive.
> 
> You already know my standing recommendation of the 8926. Its a great watch!
> 
> Tapatalk


Yes the 8926 is just amazing and it resembles my favorite Rolex the 16610 so that's a plus.

And as far as the timex yes it is a bit expensive but i like it a lot so to me it's better to pay a bit more for something I love and I know I will enjoy rather than getting something else "worth" getting.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

helenarou


----------



## Sak.916 (Oct 23, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> helenarou


Looks great. Which one is that?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Helenarou 6538


----------



## Sak.916 (Oct 23, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> Helenarou 6538


Great looking sub!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

ty


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

$60 plus shipping and can be found on ebay. Appear to have the same casing some sterile sub found in ebay. Those who prefer bigger sub, this is the one. 43mm excluding crown.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there a specific seller that is from?

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

The Helenarou is a thing of beauty. I keep visiting the website and hovering over the "buy" button...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i am really happy with it


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

For what its worth, the Squale 20 Atmos is fantastic. The size really sets it apart for the 42mm+ homage competition.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DPflaumer said:


> For what its worth, the Squale 20 Atmos is fantastic. The size really sets it apart for the 42mm+ homage competition.


Um... Photos will of course be necessary. ;-)

Tapatalk


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

These are the only shots I have right now. I'll get better ones taken soon.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow! How did I miss what looks to be the new leading contender for the best Swiss Made Sub Homage for under $500? Classic case shape and style. Perfect 40mm size. Way to go, Squale! 

Definitely give us some side-by-side shots with the O1, Drew.

Tapatalk


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

A shot getting ready this morning.










Taken just a few minutes ago drinking Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Definitely give us some side-by-side shots with the O1, Drew.


Haha, someone beat me to it in the divers forum. I am currently unable as I sold my O1 to our very own Oiler's Fan right after I got the Squale. I knew the size made it the one to keep immediately.


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Torrid said:


> These are the only shots I have right now. I'll get better ones taken soon.


There are two versions of this right? Is this the vintage one with guilt hands and indices? Hard to see if it's a reflection or if the hands are a bit golden...


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Torrid said:


> A shot getting ready this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really sad that the top part of the branding logo is off center which makes the dial out of balance


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

mr_sundstrom said:


> There are two versions of this right? Is this the vintage one with guilt hands and indices? Hard to see if it's a reflection or if the hands are a bit golden...


Yep, it's the gold vintage version.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

helenrou 6538 without the straps


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

sergio65 said:


> really sad that the top part of the branding logo is off center which makes the dial out of balance


It does seem a bit different, but it is typically how they use their logo. It's an NOS dial so I am not sure if it was intended for a Submariner homage originally. I've noticed not all 1545s have the same case shape and they don't use this style of bracelet.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Nevermind :O I take it back.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Time to close and unstick this thread, it's pushing the rest off the page.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

To all, I'm going to close threads when they get over 100 pages. If you want, feel free to create a new "part 2" thread with a link back to the original.

Once threads get to three rows of pages they start pushing others so far down the page that I never get to them.

Thanks,
Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------

